# [Sponsored] --- r e f l e X i o n ---



## Xion X2

(Actual shot of side panel above.)

To start, the name of the project is pronounced the same as "reflection," just with an X, instead. I came up with the project name based on a particular theme that I had in mind and then thought, â€œYou know, what would really set it off is to spell it a little different, and hey, my name fits perfectly!â€

To get the wheels turning, I designed a logo and custom graphic specifically for this project that captures part of my vision for it. The theme is galaxies and the reflection of light. I have always been fascinated by the stars, and with a little help from a buddy of mine, the theme was born. With this, I believe I have some unique concepts in mind that will give this project both life and a personality. Some of these concepts, which I feel are unique and have not seen done before, I will not be sharing until the later stages in the project. But I promise to keep this worklog interesting and will try to provide updates regularly. In addition, I want this worklog to be a two-way exchange. All constructive feedback and ideas are more than welcome as thatâ€™s how we learn.

I'll briefly state my objective with this latest build before I get into the meat of the project.

_*My objective*: To build a machine that pulses with life and personality and that exudes excellence._

My belief is that the ceiling of creativity is far from being reached in this hobby. My intention is to show a PC's artistic possibilities, to give it a name and a likeness. An identity. To accomplish this, I plan to inject some of my ideas, have them blend with a particular theme, and then to execute that theme through precise and risky modding. I believe that both can be accomplished, so my goal is to build a machine that's both edgy and refined.

So without further delay, I give you:



__________________________________________________ _____

Sponsored by:









Project Milestones/Progress:

_View the making of refleXion in 720p HD:_





I. Side panel design completed
II. Zero Gravity Chamber Conceived
III. Case Layout Design Completed
IV. Zero Gravity Chamber Waterjet Cut Completed
V. Side panel waterjet cut completed
VI. Zero Gravity Chamber design completed

_Structure:_
Chassis: Cooler Master Cosmos S
Side Panel: Custom Waterjet
Front Panel: Custom Waterjet
Interior: "Zero Gravity Chamber" (custom SSD, pump and PSU mount)

_Hardware:_
Intel i7 950
Foxconn Flaming Blade X58
ATI HD5970 CrossfireX (4 GPUs)
SSD Raid0 x 6 (OCZ Vertex SSD x 4; OCZ Core SSD x 2)
Corsair HX1000W PSU

_Cooling:_
Dual MCP350 Swiftech H20 system, dual-loop design
Swiftech MCR220 x 2 Radiators
XSPC Reservoir DDC Top x 2
Dangerden H20 (CPU, Chipset, GPUs)
Coolant: Fezer Clear (UV), Fezer Black (UV)
Tubing: 7/16" Tygon
Fittings: BP Rotary, Dangerden Compression


----------



## Xion X2

So as the intro to the project states, I decided on the Cosmos S for this build after some extensive deliberation. Other cases that I considered were the new Corsair Obsidian, the Zalman GS1000 (was VERY close to getting this one,) or a few of the newer Lian Li series. When it came down to it, however, I saw in the Cosmos much of what I was looking for when it comes to aesthetics. It had smooth curves and a futuristic look about it which I think meshes well with my theme. Seeing as I'm not quite ready to design a case from scratch, it fit my current needs better than any other.

And, I mean, come on.. "Cosmos".. is there a more perfect name for a case based on a galaxy theme such as this one? In the end, there was no other choice.











Cooler Master does a great job with their packaging. To my delight, after opening the box I found the case wrapped in a nice polyester cloth all coddled like a baby.





Nice! There's something about the care that goes into packing that gives me a warm fuzzy feeling inside, like what I'm about to get into has a lot of love and care given to it.

Ok, now it's time to get naked.



You and your dirty mind.. I know what you were thinking.









So once I got her naked it was time to get her in my studio, under the lights, and behind a camera. :hrhr:







The basic structural design will remain, but I plan on modifying quite a bit of it. The entire front will have a custom laser-etched panel. The current side panel with the mesh will be completely replaced with a custom side panel. The renders will lay all this out in more detail.


----------



## Xion X2

Concept shots of the inside. The custom bay device ("Zero Gravity Chamber") is in progress and should be complete soon.


----------



## Xion X2

Waterjet in action.

I'd like to thank Mike and Chris Dixon of ADCUT for doing an exceptional job on the side panel, along with the other cuts that I had them make which I will reveal shortly. And not only that, but for indulging me by taking a few pictures of the work in action.

I told them: "Guys out there eat up waterjets; I have to give them something."









--And they were kind enough to indulge me by taking a few great shots of the cutting in action to share with you guys. :up:

I'm usually very picky about the work that I do and that I see others do, but in their case, there is nothing to be picky about. I told them what I was looking to do, and they made it happen exactly as I had hoped. This build is really just getting started, but to see concept come to life is almost surreal.

I'd also like to thank Ann Greco for answering my numerous emails and phone calls at all hours of the day and for helping set up the meeting between us which, in the end, I feel (and hope that many of you will as well) led to a special creation. You guys are the best!

Alright, enough talk. I feel like I'm at an Emmy awards, and I haven't even done anything yet.









Ahhhh, waterjet.



Probably the neatest tool I have ever seen in action. I told Mike, "This makes an entire weekend of sheet metal work with a Rotozip look puny by comparison."

Don't get me wrong; I love my RZ. But this thing cut so quick and precise. All pieces were cut in about 15 minutes. Granted, there was some setup time involved beforehand, but much of that was help from Mike in making the graphic even better. He had a tip to help round off straight edges even better than I was able to do with hundreds of vertices.



A good shot of the abrasive used in the cutting.



Nice, smooth rounded edges.



And that leads us to our finished products! Here are some good shots of the unbent Zero-G Chamber:





The chamber will of course be bent to the specs shown in the renders. Shelves will also be inserted, and it will of course be painted at a later time.

More shots of the side panel to come next.


----------



## Xion X2

The refleXion side panel.


----------



## Xion X2

Some shots of the completed design of the "Zero Gravity Chamber." This custom built enclosure will house the 4 SSDs, two pumps and PSU.









A view from the pump side.


----------



## Xion X2

Building the Zero Gravity SSDs.

So, I've began to work on cutting the plexi for the SSD mounts and, as is often the case, it's been tricky to cut it and have it look clean and neat. In fact, forget "clean and neat"--just keeping it from shattering into about 7 or 8 pieces as soon as a blade touches it would describe my recent experiences a little better. I've tried both a hacksaw and jigsaw--even special bought blades tonight that were supposedly made for cutting plastic and acrylic--and both tools have failed miserably. It could very well be user error since I'm not used to working with plexi all that much, but regardless, I'm thinking to myself that there has to be an easier way to cut this stuff.

So I was talking about it with a friend of mine today, and he had this "crazy" idea to use my bending brake to cut the plexi with. I thought this was a superb idea.. not because I thought it would work, but because it would make for some outstanding pictures when the brake shattered the plexi into about 100 pieces. Live action shots.. maybe a collage that I could hang on my wall. "Plexi Distress," we could call it. "At the least, it'll get some laughs from a lot of guys," I told him.

Well, what you're about to see may be hard to believe and is evidence that the "brute force" approach sometimes works in the cases that seem to be born for finesse. And since I'm finally done yapping, let's get into the action shots, a.k.a. the good stuff.

Here I've marked the height and width that the plexi cutout for the drives needs to be. Cutting to this size will keep the edges of the plexi out of the window view, even from an angle.



Alright, let's throw this sucker on the brake. *straps on protective eyewear, ducks and covers head..*



Actually, before we go ahead and break all the rules of physics, modding, and general common sense, let's score this sucker and lessen our chances of being splintered in the eyes with shards of plexi.

I'll use a straight-razor and angle-cut it toward the steel brace.



It's tough to see there because my big fat hand is in the way, but I scored by holding the straight razor at a 45 degree angle, cutting against the steel brace that I was using as my straight edge. Clamping the brace down just held the straight edge in place and made things easier.

Alright, here we go. *ducks*



This will either be genius or Captain Idioto Magnifico, I was thinking to myself at about this point. I think I was also checking for nearby objects of value that could be destroyed by plexi snapping off at speeds in excess of 50mph.

**SNAP**



Well, it didn't go flying at the impact point, so that's good. So.. wait, what's this?



Would you look at that? :rofl:

Who would have thought that a 70 lb. steel brake would offer one of the cleanest cuts on fragile little plexi that you've ever seen? For the last two days that I've worked with it, it's seemed to crack right down the middle if I sneezed anywhere near it. Yet it butts heads with the bending brake and comes out beautiful.





It was a mixture of excitement and disbelief at this point. Not only did the brake make an extremely clean cut, but because the brake cuts against the steel brace/straight edge, it was a perfectly _straight_ cut as well.

So that takes care of one side. Now to cut the other side to size.

So let's score the other side for cutting.



And let's cut this sucka.

**CRUNCH**














Let's take a closer look at the finished product.





Beautiful. Just beautiful.









Still can't believe how easy and efficient that was. Who would've thought.

And .. hey! You guys are early!



Apparently I'm not the only one who's excited at this new discovery. I'm not ready for you guys yet, but that didn't stop you from scampering out in front of the camera and posing on your new plexi window, did it?

Well since you're out here, make yourselves useful and show everyone how she fits.



There's now an inch and a half clearance on each side of the SSDs.


----------



## l4n b0y

WOW. Breathtaking. Subbed.


----------



## MNiceGuy

Introduction: 10/10
Design: 10/10
Workmanship: 10/10
Condition of my Underwear Now: 1/10

Absolutely stunning! Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## Xion X2

Cutting the SSD mounting brackets and the shelves to be inserted into the Zero-G Chamber.

To start, I set up the jig to cut the L mounting brackets for the drives. I used 36 TPI blades. Getting a smooth cut with a jig can be difficult, but these finer blades cut cleaner than anything else that I've tried.



Focus, focus.. cut along that line. Don't blink, sneeze, or do anything stupid...





Hmmm, not bad. Could be a little better or could be a lot worse. I'll go with it and take a file to it to clean it up some.



Oops. In my eagerness to get all this done I forgot to snap off a shot of the U mounting brackets being cut. (That's them on the left, the thicker pieces.) Ah, who cares, right? If you've seen 1,000 rectangular jig cuts, you've seen them all.

The file cleaned the pieces up nice, and when checked against the square, they were all fairly close.

The next morning, I woke up and, after eating breakfast, walked outside to take in some scenery. It was 37 degrees this morning, and there was frost on the ground. I thought it would make for some nice pictures, so I decided to snap off a few shots before getting back to the grind (a.k.a. project).





The lighting was just right for these pics. Not too bright, not too dark. And I thought the low hanging cloud over the mountain was a nice touch.

Ok, back to work.

Let's mark off the shelves that will be mounted inside the Zero G Chamber. There are two shelves that need to be cut. One for the top pump/res and SSDs, one for the bottom two.



Oooook. And time to break out the jig again.



Looking pretty good there...

Exciting stuff, I know. I can sense that you're on the edge of your seats with anticipation of what will come next. For those of you outside the US, I can hear your snores from overseas.

Let's spice things up a bit.

To have the Zero G Chamber fit properly, the existing drive cage needs to be removed from the internal structure. So, time to get those rivets out once and for all.



Anyone want to take a guess at how many rivet heads you can fit on a drill bit? Anyone ever try?



Ooooh boy, there's no turning back now. "The Point of No Return" has never played so loud inside my head.



Case = destroyed.

Such a tragedy. She lived a short but meaningful life. Sacrificing herself for the good of the modding community. They looked on in delight as she was broken apart piece by piece, rivet by rivet.

Let us have a brief moment of silence for the Cosmos S that no longer is...

...

..



(eulogy)



.............

(looks at watch)

......



.............................

......................... (something mentioned about good Cosmos go to Heaven...)



.................................................. .....

(closing hymn)



.........

Ok, enough of that...

The Cosmos S that _was_ has now officially become the ever evolving "refleXion." A continuous evolution of ideas, some nutso, some possible, few practical.










Well, I really wasn't LYING when I said I'd add a little spice to this update. So let's pick up the pace a little.

Here comes the Sonic boom:



A new tool that my dad introduced me to over the weekend, the Sonic Cutter. 8)

No moving parts. Uses a static blade mounted onto the end that simply vibrates at insane speeds and inherently cuts away the material in its path. "Faster than an electric toothbrush," dad said. Hmm, sounds interesting. Let's give it a go on the drive cage to see how it does.

Why break this new tool out? Well, the drive cage will be a somewhat awkward cut on what is rather thin material. A jig would probably work just fine, but it may cut a little rough since the cage material is so thin. The wheel attachment for the Sonic is much finer than a jig blade as you'll see below.

We'll just test it on an unimportant section of the drive cage first to see how it does.





Hmm, not bad. And the blade barely saw any heat at all. This might be a good tool to use for modifying the cage.

Unfortunately, I ran out of time right as I was about to give it some decent play. Cutting that cage will have to wait for a little while.

After arriving back home, I set all the completed parts out on my studio (seems like there should be a lot more, as always...) for a few finished shots. No tripod for these (still deep in the trunk of my car) so they're not quite as good as I'd hoped, but they'll do. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *l4n b0y* 
WOW. Breathtaking. Subbed.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
Introduction: 10/10
Design: 10/10
Workmanship: 10/10
Condition of my Underwear Now: 1/10

Absolutely stunning! Can't wait to see the rest!

Much appreciated, guys.









Sorry for the multiple posts all at once. I'm trying to bring the worklog up to date since the build has been going on for a while.

Thanks for everyone's interest. There is much more to come.


----------



## B-roca

hmmmmm.... nice project so far not keen on the side panel at all but the mirror acrylic looks nice


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Killer, this will be.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Much appreciated, guys.









Sorry for the multiple posts all at once. I'm trying to bring the worklog up to date since the build has been going on for a while.

Thanks for everyone's interest. There is much more to come.

I like multiple updates! Means I can see lots in a short time.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Holy crap. Who are you? Where did you come from? I don't care about the answer to either but *WOW*. That's simply stunning. Rep cookie for you.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *b-roca* 
hmmmmm.... nice project so far not keen on the side panel at all but the mirror acrylic looks nice

Thanks.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson* 
Killer, this will be.

Thanks man.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
I like multiple updates! Means I can see lots in a short time.

Then this thread is for you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 







Holy crap. Who are you? Where did you come from? I don't care about the answer to either but *WOW*. That's simply stunning. Rep cookie for you.









Thanks!









And even though you don't care about the answer to the first two questions, I'll answer them anyway.









This is my first major project, though I have been building computers for the last 7+ years and watercooling for the last four. I hang out mostly at Xtremesystems and bit-tech. I'm glad to have found this community as well as it looks to be one that shares enthusiasm similar to those.

I love creative minds and look forward to not only sharing my own build with you all but becoming involved in your projects as well to see what you come up with. Thanks.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Thanks.









Thanks man.

Then this thread is for you.









Thanks!









And even though you don't care about the answer to the first two questions, I'll answer them anyway.









This is my first major project, though I have been building computers for the last 7+ years and watercooling for the last four. I hang out mostly at Xtremesystems and bit-tech. I'm glad to have found this community as well as it looks to be one that shares enthusiasm similar to those.

I love creative minds and look forward to not only sharing my own build with you all but becoming involved in your projects as well to see what you come up with. Thanks.

We sure are happy to have you. Erh...what took so long?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
Introduction: 10/10
Design: 10/10
Workmanship: 10/10
*Photography: 10/10
Skill: 10/10
Concept: 10/10
Uniqueness: 10/10
Epicness: 10/10
Makes my rig look pathetic already: For sure







*

More like it.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
We sure are happy to have you. Erh...what took so long?























Never knew about this place until now.









Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Xion X2




----------



## olympiawa

Wow can't wait for more, I'm excited, subed!


----------



## Xion X2

At this time, I'm excited to introduce my new sponsor for refleXion, MNPCTech.



I've been a fan of Bill's work for a while, particularly his rad grills, and he's been kind enough to supply me with two of his amazing new Billet 240 aluminum rad grills, along with some other small items that will be very useful in shaping refleXion into its final form.



The smooth shaped vents on the Billet 240s are great and will definitely mesh well with this build, but what makes them even better is you can actually _rotate_ the vents against the grill in any direction that you like.




I plan to orient them diagonally on top and on bottom, with opposing angles, to fit the reflective theme of my build. I will be creating custom radboxes to mount them on both the top and bottom interior of the case. There's also a silver aluminum version of the Billet 240 that comes in a nice machined finish. I thought the black would look better in my case than the silver, although the silver looks quite nice as well.



In addition to MNPCTech's awesome rad grills, a number of other items will be very helpful in completing this build.

U-Channel molding for dressing up those radial cuts on the radbox.









Vandal Resistant Power Switch as I'll be replacing the stock switch and top casing.









Acoustical soundproof foam to install under both pumps in the Zero Gravity Chamber.









3-pin Wire Extension Kit for extending fan wires.









Fan Silencing Grommets to reduce vibration noise of the fans.









And some nice Socket Screws for a professional looking attachment on the rad grills.









I'll begin work again on the Zero Gravity drives tonight and hope to have those finished by the end of the weekend.

Thanks for all the +reps and kind words thus far.









Thanks for checking in!


----------



## Xion X2

Here are a couple more shots of the Zero-G drive concept. This was just a spare piece of plexi that was used for drill testing. The full size plexi windows are ready to go. I just need to drill and bend the mounting brackets.


----------



## Thedark1337

Wow







it does look like zero gravity


----------



## Brandon1337

This is awesome.

Sub'd


----------



## Lord Xeb

HOLY *** I THINK I JUST JIZZED! I am going to need a napkin.... e-e

SUBED!


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Awesome work there so far Xion X2, will definitely be watching this one closely


----------



## Xion X2

Thanks, everyone. I hope to have an update on these tomorrow. I've had to redo some measurements to make sure they're going to fit in the chamber windows as planned.


----------



## Xion X2

Fittings arrived this weekend. Believe it or not, this is not all of them.

For now, it's only rotary love.


----------



## olympiawa

I'm just dieing to see more, moar I say moar! It looks so sexy.


----------



## Old_newb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Fittings arrived this weekend. Believe it or not, this is not all of them.

For now, it's only rotary love.









anyone for chess?


----------



## TheGrayNobleman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
Introduction: 10/10
Design: 10/10
Workmanship: 10/10
Condition of my Underwear Now: 1/10

Absolutely stunning! Can't wait to see the rest!

Couldn't have said it better


----------



## JoeUbi

Nice work.


----------



## samster25

Nice


----------



## NoGuru

Wow this build is amazing, the pictures and your articulate wording make it a pleasure to read as well.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

ohmygosh.

This is fantastic!


----------



## Vostro

Simply Amazing work!! Keep it up you have a lot of people excited about this one!


----------



## bucdan

that zero gravity for the SSD got me... im subbing here! how's you do that?? im interested in this build, nice pictures and workmanship!


----------



## Lukeatluke




----------



## 88EVGAFTW

The pictures of the fittings are simply amazazazing


----------



## Vermillion

I DEMAND MOAR!!!!!!
lol


----------



## darkraid

subbed this is looking like an epic project if my brain still functions correctly after seeing those photos I think I remember reading that theres 6 SSDs in this build! and how are those ssds held onto the plexi-glass? looks awesome!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olympiawa* 
I'm just dieing to see more, moar I say moar! It looks so sexy.

MOAR will be coming later in the day, hopefully.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Old_newb* 
anyone for chess?



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGrayNobleman* 
Couldn't have said it better

Thanks, man.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JoeUbi* 
Nice work.

Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samster25* 
Nice

Thank you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Wow this build is amazing, the pictures and your articulate wording make it a pleasure to read as well.

Thanks, NoGuru. I'm glad to see that people appreciate the time it takes for good photography and documentation.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
ohmygosh.

This is fantastic!

Thanks man.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vostro* 
Simply Amazing work!! Keep it up you have a lot of people excited about this one!

Thanks, will do!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bucdan* 
that zero gravity for the SSD got me... im subbing here! how's you do that?? im interested in this build, nice pictures and workmanship!

I'm going to share with you the secret, but promise not to tell anyone. It's a very complicated and arduous solution...

... screws.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lukeatluke* 


























Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
The pictures of the fittings are simply amazazazing

Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vermillion* 
I DEMAND MOAR!!!!!!
lol

MOAR to come soon.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkraid* 

















subbed this is looking like an epic project if my brain still functions correctly after seeing those photos I think I remember reading that theres 6 SSDs in this build! and how are those ssds held onto the plexi-glass? looks awesome!

Originally there were 6, but it's been trimmed to four to fit the theme of the build better. The 4 SSDs will all be in a Raid0 netting me around 600 MB/s read and write speed.









Thanks again for all the wonderful comments! I assure you that I remain hard at work on this project and will continue posting updates as often as I can.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Looking forward to the update!


----------



## Lord Xeb

God, when this thing is done, I am going to make babies with it!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
God, when this thing is done, I am going to make babies with it!


----------



## Rebel4055

I want moar!!! PICS!







I'm subbing to this!


----------



## ZainyAntics

O______________o

What kind of camera do you have? jesus.


----------



## shemer77

first thread ive ever subbed, those zero g things are amazing!


----------



## IdPlease

Subbed ...

This thing is going to ... it's just awesome! ..

As the others have said .. more pics







.. Pictures say a thousand words, or show amazing MODS!!

Looking forward to Series 2, EP 1


----------



## Reflux

Astounding.


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Amazing


----------



## oliverw92

Fabulous work, i love the SSD concept! I am also amazed at those bitspower fittings photos! would you mind taking some pics of your photography studio?

I have a canon 450D, pretty good amateur SLR, but do you have any tips on amateur lighting for getting the lighting and reflections just right for pc parts? Is there anything you can use in the home for lighitng without going out and buying expensive reflectors and halogen lights with power packs etc.


----------



## Camaro5

AMAZING, to say the least.


----------



## LiquidForce

Subbed


----------



## Heavy Light 117

And another epic build has begun to take shape. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Xion X2

Wow. Amazing outbreak of support guys, thank you.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


I want moar!!! PICS!







I'm subbing to this!


OK, I've included a few more pics below.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZainyAntics*


O______________o

What kind of camera do you have? jesus.


Hey, Zainy. It's a Nikon D40 w/ 1.8 35mm Nikkor lens.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shemer77*


first thread ive ever subbed, those zero g things are amazing!


Thanks, glad you like them.







They'll look much better once they're behind the zero-G chamber window as you won't be able to see the edges of the glass. So the background of the SSD will appear completely transparent.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *IdPlease*


Subbed ...

This thing is going to ... it's just awesome! ..

As the others have said .. more pics







.. Pictures say a thousand words, or show amazing MODS!!

Looking forward to Series 2, EP 1


Ok, more pics included below.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Reflux*


Astounding.


Thanks, Reflux!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr_Nibbles*


Amazing


Thanks, Nibbles!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Fabulous work, i love the SSD concept! I am also amazed at those bitspower fittings photos! would you mind taking some pics of your photography studio?

I have a canon 450D, pretty good amateur SLR, but do you have any tips on amateur lighting for getting the lighting and reflections just right for pc parts? Is there anything you can use in the home for lighitng without going out and buying expensive reflectors and halogen lights with power packs etc.


Hi, Oliver. Thanks for the kind words.









I'm afraid that you guys will be disappointed in the studio, because it really isn't that glamorous. Just a backdrop and two softboxes. The softboxes are 1000W/each with 5 variable bulbs.

For the fittings, I shot them on the surface of the black mirror that's shown in the pictures.



















The fittings will be tough to duplicate with any other item(s) because of their natural shiny finish. Light just dances off them for superb shots.

As for a cost-efficient studio, a good overhead flourescent does a nice job. If you don't have the money for softboxes (mine came as a pair for 150$, and the umbrellas are less) then you could make your own or try to position your subject under a bright overhead flourescent. That worked well for me before I invested in the softboxes.

The best advice that I can give anyone is to learn the basics of:

1) Lighting
2) Shutter speed (iso)
3) Focus (aperture)

These 3 things will determine how good your shots turn out. Of course you will need a good DSLR camera. Just remember, lens over megapixels. Megapixels only matter if you're doing large prints. All the shots you've seen me take are on a D40 w/ 6MP. The lens matters most.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Camaro5*


AMAZING, to say the least.


Thanks, man.









As promised, here are some more shots. refleXion will be running GTX275s in SLI, the 1792MB versions.


















For the CPU block, I'll be running the Heatkiller 3.0.










Thanks to everyone for your support. I'd better get back to work if I ever want this project to be completed.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiquidForce*











Subbed



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heavy Light 117*


And another epic build has begun to take shape. Can't wait to see the final product.


Thanks, guys!


----------



## LiquidForce

Pics of DDCs are always epic...

Fulfill my DDC fetish now!!! or soon


----------



## Bluescreen_Of_Death

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Thanks, guys!


Another to jump on the sub'd bandwagon.

I wish I had the time and money to do stuff like this =/


----------



## darkraid

WOW those photos of the graphics cards look like a professional has taken them for nvidia!
what other parts are you yet to get at the moment? do you have any plans to paint the case or the inside?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Is that the HeatkillerLT?

You absolutely should return that and get the original... then get it finished with black chrome! I actually have nothing against that block, but apparently the regular HK3.0 performs better. There's a nickel plated special edition floating around somewhere.

EDIT: BTW, still looking awesome!


----------



## awdrifter

Wow, the Zero Gravity concept looks amazing. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiquidForce* 
Pics of DDCs are always epic...

Fulfill my DDC fetish now!!! or soon

I'll see what I can do.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bluescreen_Of_Death* 
Another to jump on the sub'd bandwagon.

I wish I had the time and money to do stuff like this =/

Hi, Bluescreen. Welcome to project refleXion.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkraid* 
WOW those photos of the graphics cards look like a professional has taken them for nvidia!
what other parts are you yet to get at the moment? do you have any plans to paint the case or the inside?

The inside of the case will be powdercoated starlight black so as to appear that you're looking into space. I first got the idea from looking at Marcus' powdercoating thread here.










The outside will just be painted a nice gloss black.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Is that the HeatkillerLT?

You absolutely should return that and get the original... then get it finished with black chrome! I actually have nothing against that block, but apparently the regular HK3.0 performs better. There's a nickel plated special edition floating around somewhere.

EDIT: BTW, still looking awesome!

It's the 3.0 LC. There's only like a degree - degree 1/2 difference between the two blocks in the tests that I've seen. A nickel-plated one would look nice but are quite expensive. We'll see.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *awdrifter* 
Wow, the Zero Gravity concept looks amazing. Can't wait to see the finished product.

Thanks, awdrifter.









I have an update on the Zero Gravity Chamber.









Here I'm marking off the bends for the chamber shell.










No turning back now... we're about to bend this thing for good.










I clamped through the windows here. I figured since they were hollowed out that it'd be the weakest point when the opposing force was applied to the brake. It worked pretty well.










Clamped down at a 1/2" bend and ready to go. This will be the back bend of the chamber that will be drilled and mounted to the inner case frame.










The first bend turned out very well.










Positioning for the second bend.










Bending upright. This will be the chamber side that shows the Zero Gravity drives.










She's really starting to take shape now.










The fourth and final bend. We now have our finished Zero Gravity Chamber shell.































































Teaser.


















I hope to have the shelves installed by middle of the week and the zero G drive mounts shortly after. I had expected to finish the drive mounts first, but to ensure the plexi window mount is the exact height it needs to be to center the drives in the window, I thought it was best to install the shelves first.

Thanks for checking in!


----------



## IdPlease

20 out of 10..

/me just keeps drooling !!

Looking forward to more


----------



## Syrillian

Lovin' the pictures, they remind me of Photo-exhibits in galleries: Artsy.

Nice!


----------



## BloodThirstyEmu

Wow. Just loving the whole design lol. Makes me want to play Spore again haha. Anyway good luck on this Mod and hope to see more and more gorgeous pictures.


----------



## IdPlease

Makes me wanna rip out my HAF 932 and start something.. but, i'd fail .. I have no talent like this..


----------



## kevingreenbmx

wow, very nice. 

sub'd


----------



## Lord Xeb

Can I jizz now? I have been holding it in since the beginning.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Can I jizz now? I have been holding it in since the beginning.









6 days?!

DO IT! lol.


----------



## mfmukhtar786

You sir, are my hero. Amazing work.


----------



## grishkathefool

Nice, and welcome to the Forum, Xion, not sure where someone like you has been hiding till just last month, though! I may have missed it, but what illumination are you planning for the inside?


----------



## iandroo888

man this projects looks so good !!! keep it up !!!


----------



## darkraid

Nice work on the Zero G box thing. looks neat. Can't wait to see it painted up and in the case. What are you doing for the front panel? When you going to get it cut-out aswell.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IdPlease*


20 out of 10..

/me just keeps drooling !!

Looking forward to more


Thanks, Id!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Lovin' the pictures, they remind me of Photo-exhibits in galleries: Artsy.

Nice!











Thanks, Syrillian!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BloodThirstyEmu*


Wow. Just loving the whole design lol. Makes me want to play Spore again haha. Anyway good luck on this Mod and hope to see more and more gorgeous pictures.










Thanks, Blood!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IdPlease*


Makes me wanna rip out my HAF 932 and start something.. but, i'd fail .. I have no talent like this..


Practice makes perfect, Id, so go for it if that's what you want to do. I certainly didn't start out being able to do a lot of this stuff. It was a lot of time spent observing others, asking questions, trial and error.

Three months ago, I didn't even know what Autocad was (the software used for the renders) and had very limited photography knowledge. Took me the better part of a month to learn both well enough to leverage them for this project.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


wow, very nice. 

sub'd


Thanks, kevin.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Can I jizz now? I have been holding it in since the beginning.


Xeb, you're cracking me up.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfmukhtar786*


You sir, are my hero. Amazing work.


Wow, thanks.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Nice, and welcome to the Forum, Xion, not sure where someone like you has been hiding till just last month, though! I may have missed it, but what illumination are you planning for the inside?


Thanks for the welcome! Just found this place a week ago. I've been a member of Xtreme Systems for the past 4 years, but this is my first major project undertaking.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


man this projects looks so good !!! keep it up !!!


Thanks, ian!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkraid*


Nice work on the Zero G box thing. looks neat. Can't wait to see it painted up and in the case. What are you doing for the front panel? When you going to get it cut-out aswell.


I know.. I can't wait to see it PAINTED. Still difficult to tell how it will look until paint's on it and the components are installed. I'll work on finishing up the shelves, and hopefully I'll be able to do a test mount of all the components inside of the zero-G chamber within the next few days.

For the front panel, the design is still ongoing. I have a very early concept image of what the design will be below. The top arm of the galaxy spiral will continue across the corner of the front panel.

Keep in mind that the final design will likely look quite different from this early render, but the idea is similar.










Thanks for your continued support, everyone. It means a lot!


----------



## grishkathefool

Well, glad you came over to us! So what illumination were you considering for the inside of the case? I have a picture in my mind of some random and really small leds scattered around in the basic colors of stars...


----------



## bucdan

nice updates! nice to know what your photography techniques were, ill be here when you finish


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


So what illumination were you considering for the inside of the case? I have a picture in my mind of some random and really small leds scattered around in the basic colors of stars...


I'll have to keep quiet on this for now, but it will be revealed in due time.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *bucdan*


nice updates! nice to know what your photography techniques were, ill be here when you finish


Thanks, bucdan!

SSD love.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Your rig is going to be smoken!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

This is going to be one hell of a rig...


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Your rig is going to be smoken!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


This is going to be one hell of a rig...


Thanks, guys.

Back to work I go. Not sure if I'll have time for another update tonight but will shoot for tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## PCCstudent

That Rockwell Sonic Cutter is something I would like to have,any tips on a source and price? Sure beats a $50.00 B+D jig saw. To bad I can only give one +rep. I ertainly wish I had your creativity.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


That Rockwell Sonic Cutter is something I would like to have,any tips on a source and price? Sure beats a $50.00 B+D jig saw. To bad I can only give one +rep. I ertainly wish I had your creativity.


Thanks for the rep!

I would advise the use of the Sonic on thin metal, smaller cuts where precision is key. It's not really made for long cuts or thick metal. For the right task, it works well. The cheapest I've found it was at QVC for 105$

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/v...&cm_ite=V28305


----------



## Darkknight512

Looks awesome man.

May I ask why the SSD in the middle has a different label?


----------



## DUNC4N

Nice subbed


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


Looks awesome man.

May I ask why the SSD in the middle has a different label?


Thanks, Darkknight.









The different labels are the two "Core" series drives from OCZ. The other four are the "Vertex" series.

The four Vertex drives will be going in this build. The other two Core drives are in my renderbox now. Those pictures were taken a while back.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DUNC4N*


Nice subbed










Thanks, DUNC4N!

Should have another update soon, guys. I've finished bending and inserting the shelves for a test mount within the zero-G chamber. Just waiting on my camera battery to recharge so I can upload the pics.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Nice, and welcome to the Forum, Xion, not sure where someone like you has been hiding till just last month, though! I may have missed it, but what illumination are you planning for the inside?


Sorry, grishka, I just realized that I never fully answered your question.

Was doing some thinking about the lighting inside the chamber today, and I've decided to build a mini softbox to illuminate the inside.


----------



## CallmeRoth

Christ Xeb you need to relax.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *callmeroth*


christ xeb you need to relax.










lol









Just so you know, guys, I'm really into overclocking as well. Been reading a lot of your sigs, and it looks like we have a mad crowd in here with some skills.

I'm hoping to get my i7 950 to at least 4.5 GHz. Highest I've ever been was 4.0GHz with a Q9550 back in the day.


----------



## nismo_usaf

this is amazing.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf*


this is amazing.


Thanks, nismo!

Small update, guys.

I was able to get the shelves bent and installed so that I could test mount the pumps. The windows fit the XSPC res tops perfectly.


----------



## darkraid

coming along nicely.








what colour is the coolant going to be?


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkraid*


coming along nicely.








what colour is the coolant going to be?


Thanks, darkraid.









There will be two loops, and originally the idea is for one to be UV Clear and the other UV Black. The clear will glow a bright white when lit, and the black will glow a purplish color which will match my theme.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Aw now that is sick!


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
lol









Just so you know, guys, I'm really into overclocking as well. Been reading a lot of your sigs, and it looks like we have a mad crowd in here with some skills.

I'm hoping to get my i7 950 to at least 4.5 GHz. Highest I've ever been was 4.0GHz with a Q9550 back in the day.

Well, it _*is*_ Overclock.net... lol

Seriously, though, I have this thought in my head about pinpricks of light... if only I could think of a way to make it for you. Like a dim, yellowish laser that is set to project into a prism/mirror so that it makes little points of light inside your case.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Well, it _*is *_Overclock.net... lol

Seriously, though, I have this thought in my head about pinpricks of light... if only I could think of a way to make it for you. Like a dim, yellowish laser that is set to project into a prism/mirror so that it makes little points of light inside your case.


Disco Ball!!!


----------



## Matty_93

I <3 You Xion.
Sweet build.
You're my childhood hero xD


----------



## Ezygroove

Brilliant!!







Fantastic work dude! subbing this one!!


----------



## zhevra

Subbed, smeeexxxy


----------



## Lord Xeb

*jizzed*


----------



## IdPlease

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


*jizzed*


lol .. theres loads more to "come" ..

Does look nice tho, tempting to have a bash at mine..


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Well, it _*is *_Overclock.net... lol

Seriously, though, I have this thought in my head about pinpricks of light... if only I could think of a way to make it for you. Like a dim, yellowish laser that is set to project into a prism/mirror so that it makes little points of light inside your case.


Good thinking. If you're into lighting schemes, then I can assure you that you'll like the later stages of this project.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Matty_93*


I <3 You Xion.
Sweet build.
You're my childhood hero xD


Thanks, Matty!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ezygroove*


Brilliant!!







Fantastic work dude! subbing this one!!


Thanks, man!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zhevra*


Subbed, smeeexxxy


Thanks, zhevra!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


*jizzed*


Whips out umbrella faster than the speed of light.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IdPlease*


lol .. theres loads more to "come" ..

Does look nice tho, tempting to have a bash at mine..


Thanks, Id!

Here are some more pictures from the photo shoot last night.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quite taunting us dammit!


----------



## LiquidForce

Interesting pump mounting


----------



## darkraid

Theres the coolant.







what do you plan on doing next? paint?


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Quite taunting us dammit!

Sorry, Xeb.. have to keep the anticipation and intensity going.









Errr.. forget I just said that. Forgot that I was talking to the jizzer.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiquidForce* 
Interesting pump mounting









Thanks, Liquid.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkraid* 
Theres the coolant.







what do you plan on doing next? paint?

There's still some work left before I can paint the zero-G chamber. The chamber will have 4 holes drilled into the front facing to route the tubing to both pumps. I'll use a recently purchased unibit to drill holes just larger than 5/8" OD so that the tubing will fit.

Here are some renders that show the work that'll need to be done.

The tubing will route from the pumps out the front facing:







And I'm going to have a stainless steel cutout of the project logo (galaxy spiral) attached to center of the face to dress it up a little. It'll mount through a drill hole and will be glued into place from the inside of the chamber.

This is the unibit that'll be used to drill the holes for the tubing.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

This really is some exciting stuff!

You said you weren't ready to make a case from scratch, but I disagree! While I think the Cosmos suits this, I think you could do better with more artistic freedom!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


This really is some exciting stuff!

You said you weren't ready to make a case from scratch, but I disagree! While I think the Cosmos suits this, I think you could do better with more artistic freedom!


Thanks, man. I've been thinking about it a lot and believe that my next build will indeed be a scratch build.









When I began this project around 2 months ago, I didn't have much background at all in metalwork and fabrication, so it's been a lot of learning on the job. By the time it's finished, I believe I'll have the experience that I need to build a case from scratch.


----------



## Xion X2

Another update should be coming soon. In the interim, here are some more hardware pics that I hope you'll enjoy.


----------



## Madman340

The amount I've jizzed going through this thread could fill both of those resevoirs to the rim.

Amazing!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

the number of people mentioning jizz in this thread is scary...


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


the number of people mentioning jizz in this thread is scary...


Ya, scary indeed,but I did get a gristle


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Madman340*


The amount I've jizzed going through this thread could fill both of those resevoirs to the rim.

Amazing!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


the number of people mentioning jizz in this thread is scary...


One of the objectives was to make this a "sexy" build, but perhaps I did too good a job.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Alright guys, keep it in your pants. Xion probably thinks all we talk about here on OCN is jizz, lol.

Beautiful stuff, but I think I'll keep my pants on!


----------



## grishkathefool

Man, 6 SSDs stacked up like that make me think of pancakes... pass the syrup. You going to RAID 0 them for insane speed? I remember seeing a post here sometime back that linked to a video of ~23 SSDs in RAID 0 that booted up and loaded VISTA in less than a sec.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Hear that Xion? You have to get 18 more.

Though you might not want to come back into the thread until someone came around with a black light and disinfectant...


----------



## grishkathefool

or just a laundry blanket for all the crusty socks...

ewwww......


----------



## PCCstudent

Xion X2 may I ask if you have ever had formal "art" type training? It sure looks like you are working off some kind of training with color,shapes,lighting,themes.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Alright guys, keep it in your pants. Xion probably thinks all we talk about here on OCN is jizz, lol.

Beautiful stuff, but I think I'll keep my pants on!


Probably a wise move.







Thanks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Man, 6 SSDs stacked up like that make me think of pancakes... pass the syrup. You going to RAID 0 them for insane speed? I remember seeing a post here sometime back that linked to a video of ~23 SSDs in RAID 0 that booted up and loaded VISTA in less than a sec.







That's a crazy setup. I wonder what RAID card they were using.

That's the thing. Once you RAID 4-5 drives together you begin to hit your bandwidth limit unless going with an expensive RAID card.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Hear that Xion? You have to get 18 more.

Though you might not want to come back into the thread until someone came around with a black light and disinfectant...












Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


Xion X2 may I ask if you have ever had formal "art" type training? It sure looks like you are working off some kind of training with color,shapes,lighting,themes.


I haven't had any formal art training, but thank you. I just see these things in my head. I first create the theme or an identity of a build that I can identify with, and then I shape and mold its personality through all kinds of different shapes, layouts, colors until I find something that I feel is innovative and am content with.

Themes are very important to me as I feel they create a personality and identity. It's the one thing that I feel this hobby has been missing. I've seen lots of nice, very neat builds, but they had no face. No identity, and therefore they didn't leave a lasting impression on me. This is my primary goal. To portray a PC as a living, organic lifeform with its own identity as I feel that's the direction things are headed with the more that technology evolves.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Damn you to hell with your teasing!


----------



## Sparhawk

Very impressive build.







I especially appreciate that you are taking good quality pics of it.


----------



## Lord Xeb

This is a Master at work.


----------



## tombom

Great stuff man. Very inspiring.

Question, does "sponsor" mean you get their stuff free? And if so, how in the hell do they judge quality of a build?


----------



## Bill Owen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
At this time, I'm excited to introduce my new sponsor for refleXion, MNPCTech.



I've been a fan of Bill's work for a while, particularly his rad grills, and he's been kind enough to supply me with two of his amazing new Billet 240 aluminum rad grills, along with some other small items that will be very useful in shaping refleXion into its final form.



The smooth shaped vents on the Billet 240s are great and will definitely mesh well with this build, but what makes them even better is you can actually _rotate_ the vents against the grill in any direction that you like.




I plan to orient them diagonally on top and on bottom, with opposing angles, to fit the reflective theme of my build. I will be creating custom radboxes to mount them on both the top and bottom interior of the case. There's also a silver aluminum version of the Billet 240 that comes in a nice machined finish. I thought the black would look better in my case than the silver, although the silver looks quite nice as well.



In addition to MNPCTech's awesome rad grills, a number of other items will be very helpful in completing this build.

U-Channel molding for dressing up those radial cuts on the radbox.









Vandal Resistant Power Switch as I'll be replacing the stock switch and top casing.









Acoustical soundproof foam to install under both pumps in the Zero Gravity Chamber.









3-pin Wire Extension Kit for extending fan wires.









Fan Silencing Grommets to reduce vibration noise of the fans.









And some nice Socket Screws for a professional looking attachment on the rad grills.









I'll begin work again on the Zero Gravity drives tonight and hope to have those finished by the end of the weekend.

Thanks for all the +reps and kind words thus far.









Thanks for checking in!

Glad to hear everything arrived Ok. This is a killer project that I was happy to sponsor, I look forward to seeing the final results!


----------



## oliverw92

Was a few pages back, but thanks for the advice on lighting! +rep

Can't wait for more


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Updates!!!

Want them!


----------



## Thedark1337

moar, for the love of buddha moar


----------



## Damir Poljak

Very nice, congratulation.
Just posting to subscribe, I want to stay informed. This project rocks!


----------



## Rebel4055

I need to replace my underwear!


----------



## PCCstudent

I vote for a permenant site on OCN for Xion


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Damn you to hell with your teasing!












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


Very impressive build.







I especially appreciate that you are taking good quality pics of it.


Thanks, Sparhawk.







Yes, I believe that photography is crucial if you want a build to be truly epic.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


This is a Master at work.


Xeb, you're too kind.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *tombom*


Great stuff man. Very inspiring.

Question, does "sponsor" mean you get their stuff free? And if so, how in the hell do they judge quality of a build?


Thanks, Tom.









Yes, that's what it means--at least in my little experience w/ sponsorship thus far.

To judge quality, well I'm thinking they view your project log and/or portfolio, if you have one, to see what your commitment and skill levels are before investing the time and money in you. Exposure is also very important.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bill Owen*


Glad to hear everything arrived Ok. This is a killer project that I was happy to sponsor, I look forward to seeing the final results!










Good to see you around, Bill.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Was a few pages back, but thanks for the advice on lighting! +rep

Can't wait for more










No problem, man. Hope it helps. Thanks for the rep.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Updates!!!

Want them!


Small update below.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


moar, for the love of buddha moar

















See below.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Damir Poljak*


Very nice, congratulation.
Just posting to subscribe, I want to stay informed. This project rocks!


Thanks, Damir! Welcome to the project.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


I need to replace my underwear!


Lot of that going around....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


I vote for a permenant site on OCN for Xion


You guys are so nice that I'm sure I'll be hanging out here quite a bit. The response to this build has been phenominal. Very happy that you all like it.

And, you know... the biggest surprise hasn't been revealed yet.


















A small update--

My new radiators came in, two MCR220s by Swiftech. These will be replacing the XSPC RX240s because they're thinner and will fit on the inside of the case. The profile of the RX240 was too fat and was hanging over the motherboard when installed inside the case.























































One will be set on each loop.

Loop 1 = CPU, NB
Loop 2 = GPU1, GPU2


----------



## r34p3rex

Beautiful work so far! Sub'ed


----------



## Pir

Subbed, Great display of craftmanship and eye for detail. In fact i'm afraid this worklog will set the bar way up high for our long time case-modders.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 

This is the unibit that'll be used to drill the holes for the tubing.










I have that same set, one of the most indispensable modding tools I've ever bought. No deburring, no metal warping on thin materials, and practically perfect holes.


----------



## dennyb

Here is a great tool for adding wire management holes( knock out tool for electrical boxes)--You simply drill a hole for the bolt to go thru and then with a die on each side , tighten it up---nice new hole


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Themes are very important to me as I feel they create a personality and identity. It's the one thing that I feel this hobby has been missing. I've seen lots of nice, very neat builds, but they had no face. No identity, and therefore they didn't leave a lasting impression on me. This is my primary goal. To portray a PC as a living, organic lifeform with its own identity as I feel that's the direction things are headed with the more that technology evolves.


Inspiring words.

This is a very high quality build with great commentary for the excellent shots. You'd be a great asset to any company....or a great model for your own. Good luck and sub'd.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Beautiful work so far! Sub'ed










Thanks, r34p3rex! Welcome to project refleXion.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pir*


Subbed, Great display of craftmanship and eye for detail. In fact i'm afraid this worklog will set the bar way up high for our long time case-modders.


Very kind of you to say, Pir, thank you.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*


I have that same set, one of the most indispensable modding tools I've ever bought. No deburring, no metal warping on thin materials, and practically perfect holes.


That's what I've heard, Aaron. Can't wait to give them a try, thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


Here is a great tool for adding wire management holes( knock out tool for electrical boxes)--You simply drill a hole for the bolt to go thru and then with a die on each side , tighten it up---nice new hole



Thanks for the idea, dennyb! I think I'm going to try the unibit first, and if that doesn't work out well then I'll give those a look.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *hooah212002*


Inspiring words.

This is a very high quality build with great commentary for the excellent shots. You'd be a great asset to any company....or a great model for your own. Good luck and sub'd.


Wow, I'm at a loss for words (doesn't happen often...) Thank you very much, hooah. Considering this is something that I enjoy doing, it feels really good to see people appreciate the work and effort that goes into something like this.










Great group that we have here at overclock.net. And there's so many. I think this is the busiest forum that I've submitted my worklog at to date, and it always makes it fun for me to check out the latest commentary. Also motivates me to go back to work, too, which I should do hmm... right about..... now.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yay. Get back to work! That means more updates


----------



## oliverw92

Can you give me an opinion on this idea for budget lighting?

2x 100W daylight bulbs off ebay, 2 desk lamps (that i already have), 2 translucent umbrellas off ebay and two cymbal stands from my drumkit. Point the lamps into the umbrellas. Do you think it would work? Would you suggest reflecting off the inside of the umbrellas or shining through them?

Waiting for more updates


----------



## {uZa}DOA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
Here is a great tool for adding wire management holes( knock out tool for electrical boxes)--You simply drill a hole for the bolt to go thru and then with a die on each side , tighten it up---nice new hole



I use a set of these myself...
These work very well!! And leave a clean cut without sharp edges....


----------



## sdla4ever

great build!


----------



## IdPlease

All these nice tools, and great ideas .. and .. and ..

I can't take this anymore, need some pictures, i'm getting serious withdrawals symptoms..

I am going to mod my HAF932 in the new year.. and be finished by.. 2012 .. hehe.

Keep up the great work, i'm taking notes as you progress, so I hope to use some of your techniques..


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Can you give me an opinion on this idea for budget lighting?

2x 100W daylight bulbs off ebay, 2 desk lamps (that i already have), 2 translucent umbrellas off ebay and two cymbal stands from my drumkit. Point the lamps into the umbrellas. Do you think it would work? Would you suggest reflecting off the inside of the umbrellas or shining through them?

Waiting for more updates









I think that you have the right idea, Oliver. I would question whether just two 100w bulbs would be enough, though. And you do want them reflecting off the umbrella.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdla4ever* 
great build!

Thanks, sdla!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *IdPlease* 
All these nice tools, and great ideas .. and .. and ..

I can't take this anymore, need some pictures, i'm getting serious withdrawals symptoms..

I am going to mod my HAF932 in the new year.. and be finished by.. 2012 .. hehe.

Keep up the great work, i'm taking notes as you progress, so I hope to use some of your techniques..

Thanks, id! More updates to come soon, I promise.


----------



## Xion X2

Sorry for the lack of updates this week. Things should pick up over the weekend.

I do have one small update. I made a purchase recently that impacts the project.









refleXion will be running 5870s in Crossfire on an Eyefinity setup with 3 LCDs.








5870.jpg


----------



## oliverw92

Two 5870's :O


----------



## carrion

Just amazing .. keep up posting !


----------



## Camaro5

So beautiful... makes me want to cry


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Two 5870's :O












Quote:



Originally Posted by *carrion*


Just amazing .. keep up posting !


Thanks, carrion!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Camaro5*


So beautiful... makes me want to cry


Hopefully it'll bring tears of joy after I'm finally done w/ it.









Bill just contacted me and let me know that his awesome rad grills are undergoing the black anodizing this week! So it shouldn't be too long before I can set them up in my studio for a photoshoot and work on building the radboxes.


----------



## Ruckol1

Are the 5870's going to be on blocks too?


----------



## nismo_usaf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruckol1* 
Are the 5870's going to be on blocks too?

refer to post #132 big guy


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nismo_usaf* 
refer to post #132 big guy










Quote:


Originally Posted by *xion*
one will be set on each loop.

Loop 1 = cpu, nb
loop 2 = gpu1, gpu2

^^this^^


----------



## Camaro5

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...mpetition.html

Enter this to win some money


----------



## oliverw92

He can't, he has already started it and has released media to the public


----------



## Xion X2

HD5870 #1 of 2 showed up today.


















They showed up in stock on newegg for about half an hour, and I decided to go ahead and pull the trigger on one while my 275s are on auction. The only ones they had in stock were the PowerColor variety. It comes with a two year manufacturer warranty, which is more than enough. I'll never keep the card for that long.

Came with a free copy of DIRT 2!


















I can't wait to play this on my Eyefinity setup.









Let's take a look at the fastest single GPU out on the market...










I really like the new design that ATI went with this round. It was time for them to ditch the old school look of the exposed PCB in favor of full length cooler.


























































Now.. time to stretch her legs with a few games tonight before I head back to my dad's tomorrow to do more work on that Zero-G chamber...


----------



## NoGuru

Superb!


----------



## Darkknight512

But but I like bare PCB!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Superb!

Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkknight512* 
But but I like bare PCB!

In time, in time.







I'm working on a sponsorship deal for two GPU blocks but haven't heard back yet.


----------



## darkraid

wow that cards purty!!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkraid*


wow that cards purty!!










She's not bad, huh.


----------



## Thedark1337

Awesome card, hope you love her like a daughter


----------



## darkraid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
She's not bad, huh.









For sure. I think these big company's should hire you to take awesome photos of their products your photos look awesome!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
Awesome card, hope you love her like a daughter









Oh, she'll be pampered alright.









I always baby my graphics cards. She'll get a nice watercooled treat later when I've decided on what blocks to go with.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkraid* 
For sure. I think these big company's should hire you to take awesome photos of their products your photos look awesome!

Thanks, man! I'm glad that you guys enjoy the photos.


----------



## oliverw92

Lovely stuff







Can't wait for more!


----------



## Darkknight512

http://vr-zone.com/articles/danger-d....html?doc=7889


----------



## ErdincIntel

*Hardware and art are met at last...*
By your ingenious and imaginative mind...
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## wheth4400

I don't want to jump on the Jizz bandwagon, but dang this is some superb work! I can't wait to see more.


----------



## oliverw92

I think the EK 5970 block is the most attractive, followed by the Koolance one


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErdincIntel* 
*Hardware and art are met at last...*
By your ingenious and imaginative mind...
Thanks for sharing...









That's probably the greatest compliment that anyone could pay me, ErdincIntel, because that's _exactly_ what I'm trying to do here.

Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wheth4400* 
I don't want to jump on the Jizz bandwagon, but dang this is some superb work! I can't wait to see more.

Thanks, wheth4400!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I think the EK 5970 block is the most attractive, followed by the Koolance one

I agree, Oliver.

If anyone knows of any companies who supply GPU blocks who may like to sponsor this project, please PM me. I'm not having much luck thus far.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Get your ass in gear and get working!!!


----------



## Darkknight512

Can't you spray paint the waterblock?


----------



## Lord Xeb

Yes, but it will look like crap!


----------



## Darkknight512

Updates?


----------



## Xion X2

Thanks for your continued interest, guys.

I may be announcing another BIG sponsor very soon! We're working out the details now.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Thanks for your continued interest, guys.

I may be announcing another BIG sponsor very soon! We're working out the details now.










Keep up the great work, I'm loving this


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stoic Sentinel* 
Keep up the great work, I'm loving this









Thanks, Stoic.









I was hoping to hear something back on the sponsorship tonight, but it may be some time tomorrow or a little later. We're getting close to the holidays, and I know that people are busy. But keep your fingers crossed.

I'm working on a new twist for the Zero Gravity Chamber that I think you guys will like. It will carry the "weightless" theme even further than originally planned. Once I finish it I'll snap some pictures to share with you guys.

Thanks for your continued interest and support! Things should be picking up again before long.. I know it's been kind of slow lately.


----------



## awaizy

This is going to be insane.
Eagerly looking forward to more pics and the final product!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Update please?


----------



## Shane1244

For the record, Eyefinity doesn't work in Crossfire.


----------



## darkraid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
For the record, Eyefinity doesn't work in Crossfire.

not yet. i'm sure ati will change that.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shane1244* 
For the record, Eyefinity doesn't work in Crossfire.

On the 5970 it does, which is why I've switched to 5970s.









From AMD's latest driver release (9.12)--

Quote:

Hotfix that resolves the mouse being enlarged under WindowsÂ® 7, improves performance of OpenGL games, *Provides CrossFireXâ„¢ support for Eyefinity* & Provides support for OpenCL


----------



## darkraid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


On the 5970 it does, which is why I've switched to 5970s.









From AMD's latest driver release (9.12)--


There we go. I knew ATi would fix it. That would otherwise be a fatal mistake.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shane1244*


For the record, Eyefinity doesn't work in Crossfire.


As of 12 hours ago, Eyefinity works with Crossfire, ATI Catalyst 9.12

Edit: Bit late on that


----------



## Ruckol1

If you do pickup a sponsor I believe you aren't allowed to enter the Annual modding competition


----------



## oliverw92

He wouldn't be allowed to anyway since he has already started and made his plans public. It is also on multiple websites already.

Moar updates!


----------



## Bill Owen

Lookin good dude!

They should be finished on Monday or Tuesday


----------



## oliverw92

:O What is 'they' bill?


----------



## Lord Xeb

ETA of next update please.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
:O What is 'they' bill?

Bill's awesome new rad grills.. he's making two of them for me:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=26520

Thanks again, Bill! And again, congrats on the Nvidia sponsorship!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
ETA of next update please.

This weekend.







And I think you guys are going to love this one.


----------



## darkraid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
This weekend.







And I think you guys are going to love this one.









I can't wait sounds like a good one!


----------



## IdPlease

Weekends almost over







.. Pics.. PICS! and more Pics


----------



## oliverw92

Agreed!


----------



## darkraid

My weekend is over.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Update pleeeeeeaaaaaase!


----------



## Xion X2

Alright, guys. Just give me a few minutes to upload some pictures and then I'll have another update.


----------



## Xion X2

So I see that you guys are waiting on updates, which is a good thing. I'm glad to see that interest remains even though the pace of the build has slowed down as of late.









I really wish that I had more to show everyone right now. The honest truth is that I've had several fallouts in design lately in building the zero-G chamber that are holding things up, but don't fear, because I'm going to build this thing no matter if it drives me crazy (which I seem to be quickly approaching..







)

To begin, I need to state that the design of the Zero Gravity Chamber has changed a little. The reason for this is because I've decided to spotlight it in this build by making the front panel of the case retractable--allowing one to see inside the chamber even after it's installed in the case. I'll have more cad drawings on this later to better illustrate the idea, but for now, just picture the front panel as a door that swings open allowing open access to the Zero-G chamber.

Since I've decided to spotlight the chamber internals, I wanted to make them more attractive. And to do this, I believe that transparent glass will do the trick a lot better than metal shelving. In addition to using plexiglass for the shelving and drive mounts, I've decided to light the inside of the chamber with a softbox. This will give it a nice, even _glow_ effect on the inside.

Why use plexi? Well the primary reason was because, from certain angles, it will give off the effect that the pumps and drives are floating in mid-air.. even when viewing the chamber from the inside. The second reason is because I simply like the look of transparent glass for something like this.

Here are some updated CAD drawings to illustrate the new effects.





































So as you can see, the entire inside will be made of plexiglass--at least that's the idea. I plan to experiment with some different adhesives such as epoxy to see how clean a bond I can make with the plexi, because I don't want something that's going to be messy since I'll be showing it off.

I don't know yet how well this is going to work; I may end up going back to metal shelves or metal brackets, or both. But I'm going to try this and see how well it works.

Here are some actual shots of the effect using a shelf of plexi that's been cut to size:



















As you can see, you should be able to see through the shelves into the very bottom of the chamber. And at the bottom, I plan to add an additional effect later.









I'm afraid that's all I have for now. I was hoping to have a little more to share by this point, but I'll continue work and will hopefully have the chamber finished soon.

Thanks for checking in!


----------



## Rebel4055

Looking good!!!! Keep it up!!!


----------



## Darkknight512

Looks great, I think super glue dries pretty much clear


----------



## Ezygroove

This is gonna look outta this world!


----------



## Erick Silver

GREAT OOGLY GOOGLY! Now, I have seen some spectacular mods here in my short time.(Hours of 3rd shift work at a hotel in the dead of winter provides me with endless opportunities to peruse the forums) I NEVER thought of or heard of a "Zero G" mounting area. Your vision is one for the books! You should have entered this into the contest! This build is Otherworldly! Sub'd and for the love of all the Gods man, KEEP UP THOSE UPDATES!


----------



## Bill Owen

I picked up Xion X2's rad grills yesterday from our Anodizer. The grills are Type 2 Hardcoat anodized Black for an optimal finish.

We make these grills for Performance-PCs, heres product link for the grills
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ath=59_362_540


----------



## NoGuru

Those are beautiful.


----------



## Lord Xeb

O_O GOOD GOD MAN! This is like one of those computers you have seen but never seen built.... Very nice.... Now then, can I have it?


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Sub'd. All over this one.


----------



## yann3804

Amazing work, this will be one hell of a rig! Hope to see more of it soon!


----------



## GOTFrog

I love it, I wish I had the imagination and cash needed to create something like that. I'm so jealous.


----------



## Erick Silver

MUST....HAVE....MORE!







Keep up the great work! I can't wait to see the finished product. Oh yeah, one more thing, all these little teases? We are all going to kill you!







LOL


----------



## Xion X2

Sorry for the delayed response, everyone! I'm now back from the holidays and looking to make some solid progress on r e f l e X i o n.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


Looking good!!!! Keep it up!!!


Thanks, Rebel!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


Looks great, I think super glue dries pretty much clear


Thanks, Darkknight! I'm looking for solvent cement because it actually disolves/welds the joints together stronger than super glue would. Since I'll be mounting components on the pieces, I need a strong base that won't pull apart. I'll keep experimenting with it. The solvent cement has been difficult to find locally.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ezygroove*









This is gonna look outta this world!










Thanks Ezygroove!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


GREAT OOGLY GOOGLY! Now, I have seen some spectacular mods here in my short time.(Hours of 3rd shift work at a hotel in the dead of winter provides me with endless opportunities to peruse the forums) I NEVER thought of or heard of a "Zero G" mounting area. Your vision is one for the books! You should have entered this into the contest! This build is Otherworldly! Sub'd and for the love of all the Gods man, KEEP UP THOSE UPDATES!


Those are very kind words, Erick, thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bill Owen*


I picked up Xion X2's rad grills yesterday from our Anodizer. The grills are Type 2 Hardcoat anodized Black for an optimal finish.

We make these grills for Performance-PCs, heres product link for the grills
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ath=59_362_540











Bill, those grills simply look OUTSTANDING, man! I can't thank you enough, and I saw that they've been shipped and are on the way. You saved the best Christmas present for last.









Thanks again.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


Sub'd. All over this one.


Welcome, pow3rtr1p!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yann3804*


Amazing work, this will be one hell of a rig! Hope to see more of it soon!


Thanks, yann!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I love it, I wish I had the imagination and cash needed to create something like that. I'm so jealous.


Thanks, GOTFrog! It does cost some money, so sponsors certainly help.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


MUST....HAVE....MORE!







Keep up the great work! I can't wait to see the finished product. Oh yeah, one more thing, all these little teases? We are all going to kill you!







LOL


Teases are good. Teases hold interest.









Be on the lookout for the next update to come soon! Hopefully, it will be with a completed Zero-G Chamber!

Before then, though, allow me to introduce my new sponsor for _r e f l e X i o n_, EK Waterblocks!



A special thanks to Eddy for joining the team and helping sponsor my project! More details to come later on the blocks that I'll be using.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Can I have sex with your rig once it is done? I want one its babies!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*









Can I have sex with your rig once it is done? I want one its babies!


Xeb, you haven't even seen the best part yet.









Things are going to get a lot better than what you've seen so far. I promise you that.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Damn you! Just do eet!!!!!!!


----------



## dennyb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*









Can I have sex with your rig once it is done? I want one its babies!


You had sex with my computer and this was the result


----------



## SmasherBasher

So that's what a netbook looks like.


----------



## grishkathefool

denny, always with the laughs!!!


----------



## Lord Xeb

LOL wut?


----------



## oliverw92

Updates


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Updates


They are needed.


----------



## oliverw92

See we really are brothers


----------



## LiquidForce

At least tell us what's next so we can drool while we wait


----------



## Lord Xeb

YEAH! What he said.


----------



## Xion X2

Alright, an update.

I have FINALLY resolved the leveling problem with the shelves in the Zero-G Chamber. It's been driving me crazy, because if the shelves aren't level then the whole effect is ruined since both the pumps and the drives are visible from the outside and are supported by the shelves.

With the help of KG's suggestion about using legs to support the shelves, I had Home Depot slice me up some 2x4 for that purpose, and it's made things a lot easier.

First, the revised shelves. You'll notice that they're no longer a single piece of aluminum. I've redesigned them to include 3 pieces, two L brackets and a plexi shelf.










The plexi will be screwed down into the brackets from the top. It'll mount to the brackets like this:










I ran out and picked up this little guy, who was sorely needed:










I had no levels that were small enough to fit inside the piece that I was working with, so I picked him up for the job. I ended up removing the square as it was just getting in the way.

Then, the blocks and clamps:










The blocks are very useful, as they allow me not only to hold the shelf brackets in place under the lip but also provide tension so that I can adjust the brackets in small increments to ensure they're level.










Here's me adjusting the shelf in small increments. Having the tension from the clamp was very helpful!










My new best friend (I call him Lil' Lvl) will help me ensure my parts aren't all crooked!










For a straight-on view I can look through the windows.










Bubble in the center, so I know that I'm good.

So by this time, " Lil' " is telling me both of my brackets are level, but the final test will be to see if the entire shelf sits level once it's sitting on the brackets.










Awww yeah. That's it.









Now, while the brackets were clamped in place, it was time to mark the screwholes. They'll never be as accurate any other way.










It's maddening to think that all these steps were to mark one lousy dot.







Well.. I guess that would be _4_ lousy dots then wouldn't it? Still doesn't ease the pain much.

(To be continued.. in next post.)


----------



## Xion X2

Like always, I'll use a drill punch to mark the holes.










Then drill away..



















After drilling all holes, I riveted the brackets into the frame.










And now, the final test. Are they level with the shelf sitting on them? _*guuuuulp*_










Ouch. That's just not good en.....

Kidding.









I _am_ picky, but I'm not going to get all wound up over that little variance. I'm happy with that.

I then checked the edges to make sure that the shelf lined up nicely with the edge of the brackets.










That looks good, too. Let's look at it from an overhead view.










Check out the floating effect. Let's put something a little more relevant down there, though.



















I like. :yepp:

That's it for tonight. What'll be cool is to see the top shelf which I should have installed tomorrow. Then you'll get to see the layout of what the pumps look like with the new interior weightless effect when they're mounted one above each other.


----------



## mfb412

This is too epic for my pants to hold


----------



## Lord Xeb

Wow... BRB, I am getting a bag.


----------



## NoGuru

Coming along nicely.


----------



## GOTFrog

Really can't wait to see the final products. I want Moar


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


See we really are brothers




















Xion, you plan on sleeving the pumps, right? Because that would be awesome


----------



## oliverw92

Looks nice! I suggest cutting the screw tabs on the pump off, the using the two screw holes which are underneath the pump, so it looks like they aren't attached down.


----------



## darkraid

Thats looking good. I can't wait to see it inside the case.








Whats next on the to do list?


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


This is too epic for my pants to hold


Ummmm, thanks?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Wow... BRB, I am getting a bag.


Xeb as his usual self.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Coming along nicely.


Thanks, man!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Really can't wait to see the final products. I want Moar


Thanks. No one is looking forward to the final product more than me. This build is a _lot_ of work.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*











Xion, you plan on sleeving the pumps, right? Because that would be awesome










Absolutely.









The pump cables will be sleeved in MDPC black as will the sata and power cables for the SSDs. 









Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Looks nice! I suggest cutting the screw tabs on the pump off, the using the two screw holes which are underneath the pump, so it looks like they aren't attached down.


We're on the same page.









Nice idea as I do plan on doing that to give the pumps a more clean look.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkraid*


Thats looking good. I can't wait to see it inside the case.








Whats next on the to do list?


Thanks! Installing the top shelf is next and then I'll work on mounting the pumps to the glass shelves. Once that's done, I'll be finishing up the Zero Gravity Drives and will also have them installed along with the pumps to get the "FULL EFFECT" of the weightless theme.

I wish there were some way to go ahead and paint everything as well, but I'm having a nice powdercoating done on all the interior and don't want to go through all the trouble to paint and then have to sand everything down and repaint again.


----------



## Xion X2

I also forgot to mention that I'm working on another sponsorship deal for a very key part of the build. More to come on that soon.


----------



## Thedark1337

Wow the weightlessness of this mod is full of win







Very nice case mod


----------



## Lord Xeb

Agreed!


----------



## Xion X2

Thanks, guys! I'll be unleashing a new toy tomorrow.

I'll give you some clues.

It's heavy, it plunges, and it spins real fast.

I can't wait to see some of the guesses.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Thanks, guys! I'll be unleashing a new toy tomorrow.

I'll give you some clues.

It's heavy, it plunges, and it spins real fast.

I can't wait to see some of the guesses.










A flushed, backed up toilet


----------



## LiquidForce

Drill press ftw!


----------



## oliverw92

Router


----------



## SpykeZ

waiting for this to finish is like waiting for that new season of your favorite show to start again. Dunno what's worse, waiting for sons of anarchy or this case project. .............

(to be continued)

...............ONE OF YOU NEED TO HURRY THE HELL UP


----------



## MadCatMk2

Gravity gun!


----------



## Thedark1337

Router or drill press?


----------



## Lord Xeb

Router or Drill Press.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


Router or drill press?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Router or Drill Press.


Come on, be original







Nobody would be saying Router if i hadn't said it


----------



## Xion X2

Those of you who said drill press were right! (sorry to the flushing toilet vote.. close but no cigar.)

Alright, bear with me here as I have to show off my new toy with you guys.

Personally, this is the first time that I've either owned or operated a drill press, and I have to say that this thing kicks serious ass. It's so precise, smooth and quick compared to having to tap and drill by hand.

It came boxed in pieces, so I spent some time today in assembly mode. This was the base and table assembly laid out.










And the head assembly.










While reading through the manual, I saw that there were varying speeds that you could set depending on what material and thickness it was that you were working with. By removing the hood of the head assembly, I saw the pulley and belt system.










The belt was attached to the middle pulley, and the label recommended the first pulley for drilling through thin aluminum at an operating speed of 3050 RPM.










The belt is loosened by a tension bolt located toward the back of the head assembly (boy do my fingers look long in this pic..)










The tension bolt provides slack in the belt so that it can be moved from pulley to pulley.










And now, I've finished moving the belt to the top pulleys. This will cause the spindle to spin at an increase from 1390 > 3050 RPM.










There, all set. She's tuned and ready to go.

A close up of the damage seeker.










And now for the coolest part. The laser-sighting for ultra-precision.



















(Don't worry about the lack of clamps as I was only sighting the laser.)

It has dual lasers that can each be adjusted individually to form an intersection at the drill point.

I'll have some action shots of the work I'm doing on the Zero-G chamber and shelves later on tonight or by tomorrow morning. So far, the press has been extremely helpful. I don't know if it was my hand drill or the type of aluminum I'm working with or what, but I was getting a lot of drifting in the bit even after punching my holes and buying new bits. So I figured instead of buying a new hand drill I'd get this, and it's made things a lot easier.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

i can has?


----------



## Lord Xeb

Very nice. I have a drill press and I like it. But if you are drilling through tough material, you need to slow it down (and use lube). But for what your doing, high speed will reduce burrs.


----------



## Xion X2

*Project Update*

The ongoing...










So, continuing on this long and winding journey of finishing up this complex piece, I have some live action shots of some drilling action on the Zero-G Chamber. I had previously hand-drilled the bottom 4 holes for the bottom shelf, so that left me with the top four holes for the top shelf plus the top two mounting brackets. All of these have been drilled now, so in the next day or two I should be able to show what the pumps look like mounted both on the top and bottom of the chamber.

I'm laser sighting here and almost ready to drill one of the top two holes on the pump side which the shelves will mount through.










Since the chamber shell has already been bent, it was necessary to support the pump side from underneath for a steady drilling surface. For support, I just used some spare 2x4 blocks that I had laying around and two flat metal brackets. The brackets gave me just the extra 1/4" that I needed.










I used clamps whenever I could, but this piece was too thick, so I made sure to hold it firmly to the table and use very light pressure on the press. I'm still wallowing in kgtiger's horror story of his co-workers who've ripped their scalps off with this thing (my hair is short, though, so maybe I'm safe on that one. And I do trim my armpits every once in awhile to keep from looking sasquatch. Okay. Maybe that last bit was too much information.)



















Spot-on with the laser. I've found it to be really helpful thus far. You can always plunge your bit down to test your drillpoint, but the laser saves you a lot of time by being able to sight on the fly.

Next up were the shelf brackets. The bottom two had been drilled by hand to mount the shelf to the chamber. Next was to drill the top two holes that will be used for screwing down into the plexi shelf.



















I'm loving the precision of this press. And it's not just precise but it's quick. Very quick. I can drill a hole in about 1/10th the time that I can by hand. I don't know what grade aluminum this stuff is, but it was giving my cheap hand drill fits. Not so with this bad boy.

It was necessary to stagger the holes in the brackets so that the mounting points don't intersect one another. Two holes were drilled on each end. One for screwing the plexi shelf in, one for mounting to the side wall of the Zero-G chamber.










That's all for tonight. I'd say at this point that the Zero-G Chamber is about 80% complete. I'm waiting on some Weld-on #3 to get here so that I can experiment with welding some plexi together. That should arrive this week.

Thanks for following,

X


----------



## oliverw92

Dude that drill press is friggin insane! The ones i use and have don't have any laz0rs







I want laz0rs!


----------



## NoGuru

Having the right tools for the job, can make a difficult job a lot easier.


----------



## Lord Xeb

AGREED! I used a jig saw when I should hav used a dremel and it **** up everything! Completely ruined the look I was ging for...


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Dude that drill press is friggin insane! The ones i use and have don't have any laz0rs







I want laz0rs!


I didn't even recognize it had the laser sighting on it until after I had set it up.

But yes, they are cool and effective.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Having the right tools for the job, can make a difficult job a lot easier.


The press makes everything so quick and easy. And what's also good about it is I can use it for the larger holes that will need to be drilled for the fan ducts and the pass through fittings into the Zero-G Chamber for great precision cuts.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


AGREED! I used a jig saw when I should hav used a dremel and it **** up everything! Completely ruined the look I was ging for...


Xeb, you're a trip.









More updates soon, guys. My rad grills from MNPCTech have arrived (







) and so has my acrylic cement for welding the plexi. If I can't post another update tonight then I'll try to do it by tomorrow.


----------



## Lord Xeb

<.< Thanks lol


----------



## IEATFISH

Just went through the thread. WOW!!! And now...I am subscribed.


----------



## snow cakes

i jizzed and shorted my motherboard


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IEATFISH*


Just went through the thread. WOW!!! And now...I am subscribed.


Thanks, man. Welcome to the project.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *snow cakes*


i jizzed and shorted my motherboard


That's unfortunate.

*Update - Zero G Chamber*

Greetings, fellow enthusiasts. I've made some more progress on the Zero Gravity Chamber. All the shelf brackets have been installed and all mounting holes have been drilled for the shelves.

Here's where it stands. With both shelves installed:



















And now, with both pumps sitting on the shelves:




































































































The next step planned is to drill the mounting holes into the shelves for both pumps and brackets and then to complete the SSD mounts.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I take it your going to sleeve your wires?


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


I take it your going to sleeve your wires?


Of course.









Everything inside the chamber must look as good as everything outside the chamber. All wires and cables will be sleeved with MDPC sleeving.


----------



## LiquidForce

Looking great, can't wait to see it installed


----------



## xquisit

#1 Log I have visited! Great work, and good luck!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiquidForce*


Looking great, can't wait to see it installed











Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


#1 Log I have visited! Great work, and good luck!


Much appreciated, guys. Thank you.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snow cakes* 
i jizzed and shorted my motherboard

This is getting old...

Awesome work Xion, can't wait to see how you are mounting the SSDs in there


----------



## Lord Xeb

I already know how he is going to do it <.< but I care not to explain.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


This is getting old...

Awesome work Xion, can't wait to see how you are mounting the SSDs in there


Thanks! I just had the chance to check out your worklog for MiniMe. Nice work. Glad to see the softbox is working out well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


I already know how he is going to do it <.< but I care not to explain.


It's ok, Xeb, you can tell them.

Psychokinesis.


----------



## Lord Xeb

He is going to be using his Acrylic or some other material (maybe black acrylic or even just plain metal pained black, or hell, it may be a brushed finish) to mount the SSDs on once side. They will be on the opposing side where the water pump/res is and making it look like as if they are "floating". <.< I studied your CAD drawing and concluded this. Also, I saw you testing your mounting strategy with the acrylic.


----------



## Contagion

I couldn't even imagine how much money this case would cost if I were to buy it from you.
Costing an arm and a leg is an understatement.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I think this case would be worth around 500 USD easy.


----------



## hooah212002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


I couldn't even imagine how much money this case would cost if I were to buy it from you. 
Costing an arm and a leg is an understatement.


Your limbs wouldn't cover the labor costs.........


----------



## phaseshift

i hate this thread..i want it to finish already


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


i hate this thread..i want it to finish already










 Patients is a virtue, and good craftsmanship takes time.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Agreed. Some of the projects on her (like the one being done by Langer) take a year or more!!!!


----------



## GOTFrog

Well he better not take a year to finish, some ppl might track him down and force him to rush it.


----------



## Xion X2

Haha, thanks, guys. _r e f l e X i o n_ won't take a year. I'd say two and a half to three months, max. I'm hoping to have it finished by March.

This phase of the build has certainly been the most challenging. I expect the rest to go much easier, although there is one part ahead that could be a bit tricky.

I don't want to say too much, but I haven't shown what I believe is the best part of this build yet.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I am going to make you pee tentacles and crap hot sauce! e-e


----------



## hometoast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
I am going to make you pee tentacles and crap hot sauce! e-e

Thanks for that.


----------



## Xion X2

Greetings, OC.net. An update to the project that has changed its course a little.



Dangerden will now be sponsoring me with their waterblocks for the CPU, chipset and GPUs.

EK and I will continue on in our best interests with no ill feelings. The change in sponsorship has nothing to do with EK, their products or their customer service as they are all excellent, and I appreciate their willingness to help support the project. This was a business decision based largely on finances. Dangerden was able to provide me with a significantly better sponsorship deal, and so I have decided to partner with them on _r e f l e X i o n_.

Dangerden will be supplying me with the following--

The MC-TDX block for my i7 CPU:









2x DD5970 GPU full cover blocks:

















The MP-X58 chipset block:









1/2 x 5/8" compression fittings:









I've used Dangerden products for several years. My first Dangerden product I had when I built my first watercooled system a few years ago that ran two 8800GTX's in SLI. BFGTech used Dangerden as their waterblock outfitter for their "watercooled edition" block, and it performed excellently. I'm expecting the same of their latest products and cannot wait to get them in my system and under some H20.

A special thanks to Dangerden for their support on this project!


----------



## NoGuru

Congrats on the new sponsor.
I am going to have some Guinnes, and I will have one for you, since you will be busy working on our favorite build.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Congrats on the new sponsor.
I am going to have some Guinnes, and I will have one for you, since you will be busy working on our favorite build.










LOL. You called it right. But I may be evil and take a few minutes for myself tonight.


----------



## Lord Xeb

O____O 2 5970s? HOLY CRAP!


----------



## GOTFrog

Wow, I wish I caould do something like this, Where do you guys get all that money. being poor sucks, well actually owning a house can suck at time.


----------



## CarFreak302

This build is epic. The level of craftsmanship is incredible! Keep up the great work, and sub'ed!


----------



## oliverw92

So what happened to two 5870s? And what happened to EK!

Nice job on DD!


----------



## Thedark1337

you won't ever need to upgrade again with 2 5970's


----------



## Cyberbot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*









you won't ever need to upgrade again with 2 5970's


you will have to upgrade again some time...


----------



## Xion X2

I usually do a major GPU upgrade every year and a half or so. The last system that I had on this level was CrossfireX with two 4870X2s. Before that, it was 8800GTX SLI.

I'm really into gaming, but I don't like upgrading my graphics every time a new refresh comes out because I'm often watercooling the cards and it's a pain to have to swap out blocks and hardware.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Understandable. But it saves you money in the long run as well.


----------



## Zombies8myBrain

Looks amazing so far keep up the good work.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zombies8myBrain*


Looks amazing so far keep up the good work.


Thanks, Zombies.









*Project Update: Building the Zero Gravity Drives*










So, I've been pondering the idea that I originally had for the Zero Gravity Drives (weightless SSDs) and I just wasn't happy with all those metal brackets that were attached to them as seen in the above render. The original idea was fine because it was based on a closed system, meaning the observer could only see the exterior of the chamber or what showed through the four windows. This would hide them. But then.. yep, you guessed it. My brain got going again, and I thought to myself, "what would be awesome is if I showcased the inside and somehow made it look like all the components inside it were floating."

To me, that would continue to enhance the theme of the build.

So, how would I accomplish this? Well, immediately two things came to mind. 1) Magnets and 2) Glass.

"1" seemed slightly dangerous considering we're dealing with electronic components that store data on them. As a buddy of mine said to me when I had this crazy idea, magnetism can sometimes be a mystery, and I wanted none of that. So, the obvious was option #2. Plexiglass.

I then went to sketch out my new idea in 3dsMax and redo some of the earlier renders. And this is what I came up with:


























As you can see, I've redesigned the mount for the SSDs. Instead of bulky metal brackets sticking out on both top and bottom, I have them mounting directly to a large pane of plexi which will run directly down the center of the chamber. The plexi pane will be notched to fit snugly into the shelves and then will be secured with Weld-on.

Here are some more shots:


















































I think that it looks MUCH better and hope you'll agree. Should look much cleaner and fit the theme much better.

For the drives, the mounting mechanism will be the same. They will simply screw through the plexi pane. The pane will be supported by the two shelves which are held in place by small L brackets that are mounted to the inside chamber walls.

So, then I went to work on creating notches to fit this new piece. For the job, I broke out my RotoZip again, but this time, after the last experience with the infamous knotty plywood, I decided to use aluminum angles to give me a straighter edge (Thanks, Charles!)










By clamping the aluminum angles in place at the width of the jig guide, I can hold the RotoZip firmly in place while routing so that it won't drift.


















That was just a test piece to see how well the cutting bit I was using would perform. It turned out to be a little too large for what I need, so I'll be heading to the Depot tomorrow for a smaller bit.

Thanks for checking in.

-X


----------



## oliverw92

Awesome! I see how it will mount now. So the SSDs will just screw into the vertical acrylic?


----------



## Thedark1337

That is awesome


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Awesome! I see how it will mount now. So the SSDs will just screw into the vertical acrylic?


That's right!









The vertical acrylic will have its support by the shelves as it will be notched in place with them. What I'm doing is routing a half notch in the vertical piece and a half notch in each shelf so that when you fit them together they should fit snug and look as if the vertical piece is running right through the middle of the chamber. And the notches will be sealed in place with Weld-on. Having the mount for the SSDs supported like this will negate the need for those ugly, bulky brackets that were shown in the earlier designs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


That is awesome










Thanks, Dark.


----------



## Bluescreen_Of_Death

Your build truly is just amazing. When I get some spending money, I hope I can build a system with half the craftsmanship.

Its either that, or spend my money building a sailboat, and something tells me the computer will be cheaper.....


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bluescreen_Of_Death*


Your build truly is just amazing. When I get some spending money, I hope I can build a system with half the craftsmanship.

Its either that, or spend my money building a sailboat, and something tells me the computer will be cheaper.....


Thanks, Blue. I'm glad that you're enjoying the build. There's a lot more to come. Many secrets still lie in waiting.

I'll hopefully be picking up some 1/8" perspex today to continue working on that vertical plexi pane. The smallest cutting bit that I've been able to find is 1/8", and the only plexi that I have is .093" in thickness, which won't work because it's not thick enough to provide a snug fit after the notches are cut in. The cutting bit and the perspex thickness must be the same size for a snug fit.

As long as I can find this today (I have a local glass shop that I source for this,) then I see no problem in having the chamber finished by middle to end of this week.


----------



## Redhead

"Surfing on the net while my LED fans flash, need to get away, I need to relax, a thread comes up that is packed with ownage and I JIZZ IN MY PANTS!"

Sorry, I just had to... Sub'd for teh pwnage


----------



## kevingreenbmx

ok, there was too much jizz in this thread after page 2. please, for the sake of OCN, stop.


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
ok, there was too much jizz in this thread after page 2. please, for the sake of OCN, stop.

I can't even read the posts, too much jizz in the way.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shrimpykins* 
I can't even read the posts, too much jizz in the way.


----------



## GOTFrog

Can't wait to see the chamber. what a great idea


----------



## Lord Xeb

HA! I nailed it. I knew what you were going to do with those SSDs but I just didn't know how you would do it. <.< Nice


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


I usually do a major GPU upgrade every year and a half or so. The last system that I had on this level was CrossfireX with two 4870X2s. Before that, it was 8800GTX SLI.

I'm really into gaming, but I don't like upgrading my graphics every time a new refresh comes out because I'm often watercooling the cards and it's a pain to have to swap out blocks and hardware.


Do either of the 4870x2s need a good home? (as in "free to")

and dangit, now I want a Guiness too...


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


HA! I nailed it. I knew what you were going to do with those SSDs but I just didn't know how you would do it. <.< Nice


Thanks, Xeb.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *grishkathefool*


Do either of the 4870x2s need a good home? (as in "free to")

and dangit, now I want a Guiness too...


I'm afraid that I no longer have them. Sold them about 6 months ago.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Lol.


----------



## Xion X2

An update to come later tonight...


----------



## Darkknight512

Awesome, looks great. I wish my robot looked like that, but to be honest it looks like a pile of components bolted to a board.


----------



## oliverw92

Oooo nice


----------



## Lord Xeb

HOLY *** THAT THING IS FLOAT! WE ARE ALL GOING TO DIE!! e-e


----------



## Microsis

Just read through all 31 pages. Jizzed + Subbed.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

This is the most phenomenal build I've ever seen. In my view it even trumps SNiPE DOGG's build 'Flow'. Your attention to detail is second to none and the magic created by mixing art with hardware is captivating.

Builds like this keep me inspired and patient while I wait for the rest of my own components to arrive for a personal mod I am planning.

This build is a breath of fresh air. I can't WAIT to see how you progress with it.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Your attention to detail is second to none and the magic created by mixing art with hardware is captivating.


Well said.


----------



## Thedark1337

The magic created to make it hover is full of win. Your attention to detail is awesome, almost the same as Syrillian's work


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


Awesome, looks great. I wish my robot looked like that, but to be honest it looks like a pile of components bolted to a board.


Thanks, Dark!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Oooo nice










Thanks, Oliver!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


HOLY *** THAT THING IS FLOAT! WE ARE ALL GOING TO DIE!! e-e


They allllllll flooooaaatt... they ALLLLL FLLOOOAAATTTT!!










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Just read through all 31 pages. Jizzed + Subbed.


Uh oh, more jizz. I'm going to need to break out the anti-bacterial spray again.

Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


This is the most phenomenal build I've ever seen. In my view it even trumps SNiPE DOGG's build 'Flow'. Your attention to detail is second to none and the magic created by mixing art with hardware is captivating.

Builds like this keep me inspired and patient while I wait for the rest of my own components to arrive for a personal mod I am planning.

This build is a breath of fresh air. I can't WAIT to see how you progress with it.


Spidermonkey, I really appreciate those wonderful compliments, thank you.









I'm honored that you think so highly of the build, especially in comparison to "Flow," because Flow was probably my most favorite project that I've ever followed. I thought that Ian did a truly outstanding job with his build, especially with presentation. Something else that I especially liked about it is the same thing that I've tried to incorporate here, which is a theme that is carried through from start to finish.

We're all inspired by one person or another, and I have to say that Flow was more inspirational to me than any other build I've seen to date. So thank you for that great compliment.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well said.


Thanks, NoGuru.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


The magic created to make it hover is full of win. Your attention to detail is awesome, almost the same as Syrillian's work


Thanks, Dark!









Guys, I'm working on a MASSIVE update, so it's going to take me a while to document and upload all the photos. This one will definitely be worth the wait, I think. I have a lot of good shots of the SSDs in action and mounted inside of the chamber.


----------



## awaizy

When you are finished, someone should put this on like Picasa or Photobucket as an album, complete with your commentary. It would make an awesome story.


----------



## GOTFrog

Can't wait to see that update, and yes you are on par with Flow. I loved Flow and I'm loving Reflexion, can't wait for more


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *awaizy*


When you are finished, someone should put this on like Picasa or Photobucket as an album, complete with your commentary. It would make an awesome story.


Thanks for the kind words, awaizy. I'm very glad that you're enjoying refleXion.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Can't wait to see that update, and yes you are on par with Flow. I loved Flow and I'm loving Reflexion, can't wait for more


Awesome, thanks bud.


----------



## Xion X2

Ask me why I'm happy.









I'm happy because I'm beginning to see the finish line. It's been a trying past two months designing, fabricating and then _re-designing_ and _re-fabricating_ (are either of those words?) this part, but now I'm entering the final stages, and I can see it being completed within the next few days.

I'm extremely excited about how it's all starting to look and am looking forward to share it with you all. I really feel that it meshes with the theme extremely well.

Just to review, this was where I had last left off with it. The redesign of the center glass panel which would serve in place of the prior metal L-brackets:










So, let's get started.

At my workbench a few days ago. Here, I was lining up possible drillpoints for the drives. I wanted them spaced far enough apart so they would be distinct objects and appear as if they were floating independently of each other.

First test mount.










Hmm, that was too close. Let's move it down a little.










Much better. This will be a nice fit in the side window. The space between the drives is 3/4".










They'll be centered in the windows an inch off the top and bottom.

Ok, so now that I knew the spacing, I laid out all measurements on my center glass panel to mark the drillpoints.










The large blue piece to the left is the center panel w/ protective blue covering. The two pieces to the right are the two shelves. Due to the redesign of the chamber, I had to cut two more shelves. I'll explain why a little later.

On the press and drilling the holes. There were eight holes in total to drill, two for each SSD. The holes are 1/8".










And.. all the holes are now drilled.










Time to peel off the protective layer to see how clean they came out.



















A beautiful, clear piece of perspex (needs some cleaning, though.)










That looks better. To attach the SSDs to the perspex, I'll use a small allen wrench and 4/32 MDPC screws. The screws that I picked up from Nils were perfect for this. They were just the right size, and plus they're black, so they blend in perfectly with the drives.


















I'll break out my surgical gloves to avoid fingerprints. Regardless, I think I must've Windexed this piece about 37 times over the past few days.










Attaching the first SSD.



















Looking good so far. Time for the next one.










And the next.










(Continued in next post.)


----------



## Xion X2

A view from the front. The effect is starting to manifest.










All four drives attached.














































And now... FINALLY... the near-completed Zero Gravity Chamber!










Here you can see the bottom compartment for the PSU.




























Some close-ups of the drives.





































Of course, this will all look nicer once it's powdercoated. The plan is to powdercoat the entire interior in "Starlight Black" so as to give the effect that you're looking into space. Both the interior and the exterior of the chamber, as well as the rest of the interior of the case frame, will be painted this color.

Next on the agenda is to notch the shelves in place with the centerpiece and then weld them in place with solvent cement. Then, the Zero-G Chamber is officially finished, and it's onto the next stage of the project.

Lighting.


----------



## Lord Xeb

OH SHI-! Your going to put the PSU there







very clean!


----------



## SgtHop

This is beast.

Beast twice, even.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I cannot wait to see this rig done.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


OH SHI-! Your going to put the PSU there







very clean!


You know it. Best place to hide unwanted wires. It also frees up space below the motherboard for my second radiator.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


This is beast.

Beast twice, even.


Thanks, SgtHop!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


I cannot wait to see this rig done.


You and me both. I'm tired!









lol


----------



## voigts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
You and me both. I'm tired!









lol

I remember being at that stage in my last build, and the one before it, and the one before that, etc. and thinking that I don't want to do this again as it can be so time consuming and tiring. And then I inevitably sit here like I am doing now a few months after finishing the last one working on the design for another. I think that it must be some kind of sickness or pain-self-inflicting disease.

It looks like your zero gravity chamber is finally coming together. The effect is pretty cool.


----------



## NoGuru

Wow, seeing the finish line is great. It's starting to look fantastic.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *voigts*


I remember being at that stage in my last build, and the one before it, and the one before that, etc. and thinking that I don't want to do this again as it can be so time consuming and tiring. And then I inevitably sit here like I am doing now a few months after finishing the last one working on the design for another. I think that it must be some kind of sickness or pain-self-inflicting disease.

It looks like your zero gravity chamber is finally coming together. The effect is pretty cool.


Thanks, voigts.







And yeah, I certainly know how you feel. I'm ready for some of the parts to go off to paint because I think it would rejuvenate me to see the face of the final build start to come together.

Getting closer, though. Have to keep forging ahead.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Wow, seeing the finish line is great. It's starting to look fantastic.


Thanks!


----------



## oliverw92

Looking great man!

Yeah lmao you think a month is a long time spending on this, i thought the same on my first scratch build. My current one is fast approaching 8 months, and just leaked coolant all over the motherboard







Modding has its ups and downs doesn't it!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Looking great man!

Yeah lmao you think a month is a long time spending on this, i thought the same on my first scratch build. My current one is fast approaching 8 months, and just leaked coolant all over the motherboard







Modding has its ups and downs doesn't it!


Thanks, Oliver!









These projects definitely have their ups and downs. Sometimes I just bask in the moment and smile, and other times I'm yelling at the top of my lungs over something that should be incredibly simple that turns into a pain.









And just for the record, I began r e f l e X i o n in the middle of October, so it's going on 3+ months now. Yeah, you have me by a few months, I guess...

But.. I'm still tired!









lol


----------



## oliverw92

Sorry i made it sound like a bit of a 'who spent the longest' competition







It is interesting to see how much time is actually spent doing stuff on the project, and how much is spend thinking 'omg'


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Sorry i made it sound like a bit of a 'who spent the longest' competition







It is interesting to see how much time is actually spent doing stuff on the project, and how much is spend thinking 'omg'


Not at all, bud. All of us vary in the amount of time we can dedicate to this hobby. It's the end product that matters.









I did start the worklog here a little over a month ago (I think?) but the project was going on for about two months prior where I had it posted at XtremeSystems. I just didn't find this place until after the project was rolling for a few months.


----------



## oliverw92

Yeh i remember your first plans and thought 'this is gonna be one of those builds that is going to make you go WOOOW


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Yeh i remember your first plans and thought 'this is gonna be one of those builds that is going to make you go WOOOW

That's the idea!









This is about a week away, but I'll be shooting a project video that pans across both the chamber and the side panel and will show some of the other parts that are going in and the work that's being done. Just have a little more aesthetic tweaking to do on the Zero-G Chamber first.


----------



## Lord Xeb

UPDATE NOW! *holds you at knife point*


----------



## Tank

whew, just got done reading all 33 pages and all I can say is simply amazing. keep up the good work and im definitely tuned in for the rest of the build. cant wait to see what surprises and goodies you have in store for us all.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Oh, he has plenty. Some we cannot fathom.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tank* 
whew, just got done reading all 33 pages and all I can say is simply amazing. keep up the good work and im definitely tuned in for the rest of the build. cant wait to see what surprises and goodies you have in store for us all.

Thanks, Tank. Much appreciated.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Oh, he has plenty. Some we cannot fathom.

Indeed I do. If everything goes according to plan, this next key phase of the project should be more impressive than Zero Gravity.

ZG seems to have caught on well, and I'm glad, but it never really was the focal point of the build (although I like the effect very much.) It was something that I came up with after the initial concept design. Before long, I'll be revealing the idea that gave birth to _r e f l e X i o n_. From this core idea, the entire build will be given its life. It's been difficult to keep secret for this long, but I've felt it necessary to conceal the central focal point until a time that it could both be implemented and understood in the way that I intended it to be.

For the patient and wise, there may be a secret hidden within.

*AEAVEARTS*


----------



## Lord Xeb

Hm... very interesting.


----------



## GOTFrog

What could be better than the ZGC, man really can't wait for the rest.

Why can't I get an awesome idea like that, or the funds to do that.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Probably some really hot chick with a nice bod


----------



## SpcCdr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Thanks, Tank. Much appreciated.









Indeed I do. If everything goes according to plan, this next key phase of the project should be more impressive than Zero Gravity.

ZG seems to have caught on well, and I'm glad, but it never really was the focal point of the build (although I like the effect very much.) It was something that I came up with after the initial concept design. Before long, I'll be revealing the idea that gave birth to _r e f l e X i o n_. From this core idea, the entire build will be given its life. It's been difficult to keep secret for this long, but I've felt it necessary to conceal the central focal point until a time that it could both be implemented and understood in the way that I intended it to be.

*For the patient and wise, there may be a secret hidden within.*

*AEAVEARTS*


*^^* Is Anagram of SEE AVATAR







So.. yeah Lord Xeb I guess you could be on the right track (If you think 9ft tall and Blue = hot chick w/ nice bod)








Cheers


----------



## Xion X2

I'm waiting...


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Well done.









If you google anagram, go to the first site and type your anagram, the first result will be "AVATAR SEE"


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SpcCdr* 
*^^* Is Anagram of SEE AVATAR







So.. yeah Lord Xeb I guess you could be on the right track (If you think 9ft tall and Blue = hot chick w/ nice bod)








Cheers









Are U making fun of ME? *shoots your in the head*


----------



## Yangas

Wow i just read those 34 pages seeing how creative a person can really be. and man it just like inspired me :X i dunno its just that i can see how much heart you actually put into making it makes me want my own beginner project to end up looking just a fragment as cool as yours


----------



## Lord Xeb

That would be cool. Oh and welcome to OCN. This is the kind of stuff that goes on here. If it is not overclocking, it is case modding. If it is not case modding it is helping a newbie overclock. If it is not helping somone overclock, we are making a guide, listening to music, or just for the hell of it, lurking.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Maybe it's just my damned hormones (umn I'm a girl too, just so you don't think I'm an emotional dude) but this build gets me all emotional because of the care and time that you've put into it, getting everything just right. You really are raising the bar for case mods. The idea of powdercoating it starlight black is very fitting and I think it will be a great touch.

I only hope that when it comes time for me to start work on my case, that I can do something even half as amazing as this. Keep those updates coming, they're fantastic!


----------



## custommadename

Yes!! YES!!!!! Y E S ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yangas*


Wow i just read those 34 pages seeing how creative a person can really be. and man it just like inspired me :X i dunno its just that i can see how much heart you actually put into making it makes me want my own beginner project to end up looking just a fragment as cool as yours


Thank you, Yangas. That means a lot.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Maybe it's just my damned hormones (umn I'm a girl too, just so you don't think I'm an emotional dude) but this build gets me all emotional because of the care and time that you've put into it, getting everything just right. You really are raising the bar for case mods. The idea of powdercoating it starlight black is very fitting and I think it will be a great touch.

I only hope that when it comes time for me to start work on my case, that I can do something even half as amazing as this. Keep those updates coming, they're fantastic!


Thanks, spider.









I think that emotions can certainly benefit someone when it comes to case modding, so don't shy away from them. I look for designs and ideas that are magical or ethereal in nature. That's just my personal taste. I believe to this point that PCs have been given a very mechanical, workmanlike facing, which is fitting given their purpose. But when you think about it, a PC is such an amazing mix of technological wonder and advancement that should be displayed with that same kind of care and wonder.

Anyway, that's the way I look at it. And--you're off to a great start! I think it's important, first and foremost, to name your project and give it an identity/theme right from the start. And you've done that with "ViPER." So keep it going.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


Yes!! YES!!!!! Y E S ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


Thanks, custom!


----------



## JeevusCompact

Its a Nice job you got going there, are there any specific type lens filter you are using to take the pictures because they are coming out beautifully.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact*


Its a Nice job you got going there, are there any specific type lens filter you are using to take the pictures because they are coming out beautifully.


Thanks, Jeevus. No lens filter, but I do have two softboxes in a homemade studio.


----------



## Lord Xeb

This ^ And one damn good camera.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Thanks, spider.









I think that emotions can certainly benefit someone when it comes to case modding, so don't shy away from them. I look for designs and ideas that are magical or ethereal in nature. That's just my personal taste. I believe to this point that PCs have been given a very mechanical, workmanlike facing, which is fitting given their purpose. But when you think about it, a PC is such an amazing mix of technological wonder and advancement that should be displayed with that same kind of care and wonder.

Anyway, that's the way I look at it. And--you're off to a great start! I think it's important, first and foremost, to name your project and give it an identity/theme right from the start. And you've done that with "ViPER." So keep it going.










I'm hoping that I can give my mod a more... female touch, whilst still making it look awesome enough for guys to trip out over







I have not known of any other females who've entered into the male dominated realm of case modding (if you know of any, links plz!! so alone hehe) so I hope to make my mark and set a good standard for female modders.


----------



## Erick Silver

I feel that, like a car, a PC should reflect who the owner is. And with the infinite differences in owners, personalities and feelings that people have that no two Case Mods are alike. I just wish that a Mainline PC company would figure it out. We all don't want the boring Black box. We want something with Life, Character, and feeling. There are alot of Budget Case Mods in OCN. Alot of them Ingenious. Never doubt the ability to mod something with even the most minimal tools, supplies, and experience. So to all you Modders both Simple and Extravagant (like Xion), KEEP IT UP! Beautiful Mod Xion. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


This ^ And one damn good camera.


That's somewhat true.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I'm hoping that I can give my mod a more... female touch, whilst still making it look awesome enough for guys to trip out over







I have not known of any other females who've entered into the male dominated realm of case modding (if you know of any, links plz!! so alone hehe) so I hope to make my mark and set a good standard for female modders.


You're not alone, spider. Check out dreamaxx's build, "Pegasus":

http://www.xtremesystems.org/Forums/...d.php?t=223807

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


I feel that, like a car, a PC should reflect who the owner is. And with the infinite differences in owners, personalities and feelings that people have that no two Case Mods are alike. I just wish that a Mainline PC company would figure it out. We all don't want the boring Black box. We want something with Life, Character, and feeling. There are alot of Budget Case Mods in OCN. Alot of them Ingenious. Never doubt the ability to mod something with even the most minimal tools, supplies, and experience. So to all you Modders both Simple and Extravagant (like Xion), KEEP IT UP! Beautiful Mod Xion. Can't wait to see more.


Very good post, and I agree.


----------



## Xion X2

Waterblocks came in from DangerDen yesterday. Had a chance to snap a few photos tonight. I'm even more impressed with the blocks in person. They have a nice futuristic look which I think will go great with this build. Thanks to DangerDen again for their wonderful support on this project.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Those are some incredible blocks! More block pr0n please


----------



## SgtHop

Do want. That CPU block pretty much the best there is?


----------



## Rebel4055

I jizzed in mah pants.. TWICE!


----------



## K10

I don't really like how those 5970 blocks look. I've seen em before. BUT...your picture taking skills/equipment make em look amazing! Could you possibly take a picture of something that looks terrible?


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I don't really like how those 5970 blocks look. I've seen em before. BUT...your picture taking skills/equipment make em look amazing! Could you possibly take a picture of something that looks terrible?


What? I has no brain cells to compute your typed message.


----------



## phaseshift

jesus what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebel4055* 
What? I has no brain cells to compute your typed message.

I've seen the waterblock prior to seeing his pictures of them and although I, personally, don't like the look of the waterblock his photography skills/equipment does the waterblock justice. I'm suggesting taking a picture(with those skills) of something that isn't so pretty.....maybe one of those old ugly puke-colored mobos?


----------



## darkraid

wow those blocks looks soooo nice







cant wait to see them on the pair of 5970's.


----------



## Orca

Hey man, nice build!

I know this might be kinda late, and might mess up your zero gravity idea a bit, but have you thought about putting some kinda art on the horizontal panel things the pumps sit on?
I think that a transparent galaxy swirl thing might look cool.

also sub'd


----------



## oliverw92

Nice blocks man, but why does it say x38 instead of x58?


----------



## darkraid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Nice blocks man, but why does it say x38 instead of x58?


I just noticed that too.


----------



## Formula7

WOW! Just read all 37 pages of awesome! Sub-tacular!

Oh... and one more thing...

/jizz.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Nice blocks man, but why does it say x38 instead of x58?


I noticed that when i first looked too.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Those are some incredible blocks! More block pr0n please










Thanks.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Do want. That CPU block pretty much the best there is?


Good enough. Aesthetically, I thought that it was perfect for this build.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


I jizzed in mah pants.. TWICE!


Errrrrr, thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I don't really like how those 5970 blocks look. I've seen em before. BUT...your picture taking skills/equipment make em look amazing! Could you possibly take a picture of something that looks terrible?


Now what fun is there in taking pictures of stuff that looks terrible?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


jesus what kind of camera do you use?


Nikon D40 DSLR and two softboxes. It's all about the lighting.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkraid*


wow those blocks looks soooo nice







cant wait to see them on the pair of 5970's.


Thanks, dark!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Orca*


Hey man, nice build!

I know this might be kinda late, and might mess up your zero gravity idea a bit, but have you thought about putting some kinda art on the horizontal panel things the pumps sit on?
I think that a transparent galaxy swirl thing might look cool.

also sub'd


Thanks, Orca. Stay tuned.. that's all I can say at this point.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Nice blocks man, but why does it say x38 instead of x58?


The chipset block (MPC-X38) is actually listed on DangerDen's site as the X38/48/58 because it fits all three chipsets.

http://www.dangerden.com/store/mpc-x38-x48-x58.html

I'm running an X58.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Formula7*


WOW! Just read all 37 pages of awesome! Sub-tacular!

Oh... and one more thing...

/jizz.


Thanks, Formula.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Poop!


----------



## oliverw92

Ahh ok i see


----------



## Xion X2

At this time, I'd like to provide a brief summary of _r e f l e X i o n_ to this point, provide a glimpse of what the next steps are, and then I will introduce my third sponsor for the project.

First of all, thank you to everyone who has participated in _r e f l e X i o n_ to this point by posting many encouraging and flattering comments here about the work that has been done thus far. I read each and every comment that's posted at each of my logs and try to respond on a person-by-person basis, because your comments are both encouraging and entertaining, and I appreciate anyone who takes the time to post and +rep to let me know they're enjoying the build or to offer suggestions. These comments greatly help and sometimes are the difference in motivating me to go forward--especially during times when you've hit a brick wall with your fabrication or design. So thanks to each and every one of you here at overclock.net. You guys rock!









*Design and Build*

To this point, everyone has seen the first two stages of the project: Design and Build. I designed the Galaxy side panel with 3dsMax, an autocad program. A freehand drawing of the galaxy image was first done by my friend, Mark (a part-time artist), which I then imported into 3dsMax and made several modifications to. The design time once in 3dsMax was around 80 hours, and the drawing is composed of over 300 individual vertices that were used to create the circular, orbiting rings from a 3-D perspective. Here's a shot of the image editing in action:










After that, I had the finished 3dsMax drawing file cut into a clean side panel at a waterjet shop about two hours from my home. You've probably seen it a hundred times by now as I'm quite proud of it.









Next, I began designing the "Zero Gravity Chamber," also in 3dsMax.

Concept:









Reality:









This part I have fabricated myself except for the windows which were carved with the same waterjet that did my side panel. It is now close to completion.. just a little more polishing and fab work need to be done, and then it will go off to be powdercoated with the rest of the case frame.

So now, it's time to move into the next key stage of the project, which is:

*Project Stage III: Lighting*

And with that, I would like to introduce my next key sponsor for _r e f l e X i o n_, Lamptron.



Lamptron contacted me a few weeks ago about partnering on _r e f l e X i o n_. I let them know that it was perfect timing on their part as I was just about to start creating the lighting scheme behind it.

Lighting is a priority in this build, as I will be using it to give _r e f l e X i o n_ its identity. There are three distinct lighting techniques which will be used. Lamptron will be assisting me with two of those, while I will be both designing and fabricating the other myself. In the coming weeks, I'll be revealing the specific items that Lamptron will be sponsoring me for and the lighting techniques we have decided on.

A special thanks to Lamptron for joining the team. I look forward to working with them in the coming weeks.


----------



## Lord Xeb

This is going to get intersting. Cannot wait man!


----------



## iandroo888

beautiful pictures of the blocks... and the zero gravity concept coming together great.. keep it up ^_^


----------



## NoGuru

Looking forward to the third stage. Keep up the inspiring work.


----------



## oliverw92

Wow amazing stuff man!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
This is going to get intersting. Cannot wait man!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888* 
beautiful pictures of the blocks... and the zero gravity concept coming together great.. keep it up ^_^


Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Looking forward to the third stage. Keep up the inspiring work.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Wow amazing stuff man!

Thanks, guys. Much appreciated.









I'm afraid that I don't have any updates for now, but I'll hopefully have some more news soon. I plan on having the waterblocks nickel plated in the next few days. My 5970s have come in, and I'll take some shots of the blocks being installed.

Serious graphics power. _Serious._


----------



## xquisit

Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Tank

I cant decide what I like more, your photo taking skills or anticipation of waiting for some more pictures and work to be done.....ahh I just love it, love it all. keep up the good work


----------



## Xion X2




----------



## custommadename

That is absolutely incredible. Even when these cards are old & too outdated, they will still look amazing. Fantastic shots!


----------



## rfjunkie

On your side panel, When you drew the design for the Water Jet to cut out, was it all splines when it was output to a DXF file? I'm guessing that it was a DXF... Thats what the Flow water jet at work can translate... I normally use IGES type models for the stuff I do at work... Just curios about the software you used.

EDIT----Never mind... I just looked it up. Its an Auto Desk program.... I not familiar with Auto Desk... Solid Works, MasterCam and Pro-E... How much does the software that your using differ from some of the ones that I mentioned... I might have to give it a try....


----------



## NoGuru

My god, there glorious.


----------



## Lord Xeb

O-o shiny too!


----------



## Xion X2

What's up, guys.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
That is absolutely incredible. Even when these cards are old & too outdated, they will still look amazing. Fantastic shots!

Thanks! They are some nice looking cards this time around.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rfjunkie* 
On your side panel, When you drew the design for the Water Jet to cut out, was it all splines when it was output to a DXF file? I'm guessing that it was a DXF... Thats what the Flow water jet at work can translate... I normally use IGES type models for the stuff I do at work... Just curios about the software you used.

EDIT----Never mind... I just looked it up. Its an Auto Desk program.... I not familiar with Auto Desk... Solid Works, MasterCam and Pro-E... How much does the software that your using differ from some of the ones that I mentioned... I might have to give it a try....

Hey, rfjunkie.









I had to export the file to a .dwg format for the waterjet. 3DSMax is the CAD program that it was created in, but I think that .dwg is a standard that can be used between the different CAD programs for this type of work.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
My god, there glorious.

I agree, and thanks.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
O-o shiny too!

Yeah, I purposefully angled them under the softbox for that shot.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I make babies with them, yes? It would be very good.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


I make babies with them, yes? It would be very good.


I don't know, man.. if it turns out like the netbook from before...









Just a short update for now.

I picked up some edge trim tonight at my local Auto Zone. This will help dress the rough edges on the perspex.

I wasted an hour at Lowe's Hardware store looking for some kind of edge trim or U-channel molding that would fit 1/8" perspex but, once again, the hardware stores in my area are a big...










... when it comes to anything but the most mainstream home improvement items.

So, I'm using automotive trim that I was able to find at a local Auto Zone near my house.










It's a nice, snug fit on the perspex, and it has a thin line of adhesive down the groove so that the edges will stick.










Beginning to dress the edges of the middle piece:










I'm leaving a little overhang so as to have a smooth join in the corners. After the corners are fitted, I'll cut the excess trim for a smooth join.


----------



## custommadename

Nice! I've worked with that edge trim before, and it really works well. Nice find.


----------



## GOTFrog

So how come there's no new big UPDATE for us, yeah sure those card look nice but come on hurry it up.









I'm loving this mod so much!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Very nice


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I hate writing such short comments but 'I love it' is the only phrase in my head atm.


----------



## oliverw92

Hmmm why don't you sand down the acrylic edges and polish them? Would look so much cleaner and won't detract from the floating effect. I don't know if you know how to do this or not, so:

1. Start at 300 grit and get sanding with the paper on a sanding block. Make sure you remove all scratches at this level (i.e. don't leave large ones, they will still be there when you move on)

2. Move to a higher grit, say 400, and do it again, remembering to move all scratches at that level. If there are stilll ones remaining from the previous after you have started doing this one, go back to 300.

3. Keep repeating this until you reach 800.

4. Two options here:
i) Get some Brasso and a cloth. Clamp the acrylic with the edge pointing up. Put some brasso on the cloth and get rubbing that thing! Really put your back into it and the acrylic will become shiny like the rest of it. The more you do it, the more you will get the ultra fine scratches out.

ii) Get some Red Rouge polishing compound and a buffing wheel for your drill. Securely clamp the acrylic. Spin up the drill and put the red rouge against the wheel to rub some on to the cloth. Then push the wheel against your acrylic. Do this until its nice and shiny.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
Nice! I've worked with that edge trim before, and it really works well. Nice find.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
So how come there's no new big UPDATE for us, yeah sure those card look nice but come on hurry it up.









I'm loving this mod so much!

I'm working on it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Very nice











Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I hate writing such short comments but 'I love it' is the only phrase in my head atm.

Thanks, spider.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Hmmm why don't you sand down the acrylic edges and polish them? Would look so much cleaner and won't detract from the floating effect. I don't know if you know how to do this or not, so:

1. Start at 300 grit and get sanding with the paper on a sanding block. Make sure you remove all scratches at this level (i.e. don't leave large ones, they will still be there when you move on)

2. Move to a higher grit, say 400, and do it again, remembering to move all scratches at that level. If there are stilll ones remaining from the previous after you have started doing this one, go back to 300.

3. Keep repeating this until you reach 800.

4. Two options here:
i) Get some Brasso and a cloth. Clamp the acrylic with the edge pointing up. Put some brasso on the cloth and get rubbing that thing! Really put your back into it and the acrylic will become shiny like the rest of it. The more you do it, the more you will get the ultra fine scratches out.

ii) Get some Red Rouge polishing compound and a buffing wheel for your drill. Securely clamp the acrylic. Spin up the drill and put the red rouge against the wheel to rub some on to the cloth. Then push the wheel against your acrylic. Do this until its nice and shiny.

Hope this helps.

I appreciate your suggestion, Oliver, but I think this will come out looking neater.

You really have to see the piece in person, but having the edges dressed won't detract at all from the floating effect because they are nowhere near the drives or the pumps. You can't really judge by those last pictures as the vertical piece is laying at an angle. When it's sitting vertical, the entire middle part of the pane that's visible in the windows and in the immediate area of the components will still be transparent.

I've worked to get the edges of the acrylic smooth and shiny like you're suggesting (used 800 grit and a heat gun), but I think they still look unfinished without something on the edges. They need to be framed with something--just like every window always does--and I think this will accomplish that nicely.

In addition, the intersection between the shelves and the vertical pane where the solvent cement bonded the acrylic left little traces behind that you can see at the joins if you look close enough. This edge trim will help hide those areas and give them a nice, clean look.


----------



## oliverw92

Fair points, that idea seems to be best


----------



## Thedark1337

Wow







Those ati cards are pure awesome and pure action


----------



## Behemoth777

Subbed! Very nice. One of these days i'm going to do something like this. When I can afford to lol

...and don't worry. I'm not going to jizz on your build...


----------



## 1keith1

I enjoyed reading this and now we need updates!


----------



## Lord Xeb

I thinking having the u channel on it will look much neater


----------



## GOTFrog

Ok ppl stop posting in this thread, every time I see it moved to the top of the list I get all gooy inside and get my expectations shattered when it's not an update.

Can we have an update pls?


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


Wow







Those ati cards are pure awesome and pure action



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Behemoth777*


Subbed! Very nice. One of these days i'm going to do something like this. When I can afford to lol

...and don't worry. I'm not going to jizz on your build...











Quote:



Originally Posted by *1keith1*


I enjoyed reading this and now we need updates!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


I thinking having the u channel on it will look much neater



Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Ok ppl stop posting in this thread, every time I see it moved to the top of the list I get all gooy inside and get my expectations shattered when it's not an update.

Can we have an update pls?


Thanks for the continued support, guys.









I'm afraid that I don't have much of an update for now, but I'll share a few more shots that weren't published before. I took my blocks down to have them nickel plated today. I'm expecting them back either tomorrow or Wednesday and will post some pictures when I get them back.

Do know that in about a week I should have an early build project video to share with you all that I'm excited about.


----------



## NoGuru

Thanks you for update, whew.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I love your rig!


----------



## Xion X2

A short update for tonight, guys. My blocks are back from nickel plating, and I'm happy to say that things went really well. I've spent tonight polishing them to get them in top shape so that I can take some photos tomorrow in my studio.

Here are a few preview shots of the copper now plated electroless nickel:










The matte finish on the front of the GPU blocks has a cool effect when plated. Has kind of a metallic silver look now. The back of the blocks are very shiny and smooth.










I'll have some better shots tomorrow of the blocks and some polishing action.

Thanks again to DangerDen not just for their partnership in _r e f l e X i o n_ but for allowing me to tweak their product to fit the theme of this build a little better.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## custommadename

Well, that is simply it. You've done it. Modding cannot get any better. I hope I can eat those words, but I just can't see how.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

sex.


----------



## SgtHop

This is a perfect adjective.


----------



## dennyb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
This is a perfect adjective.

In my younger days "sex" was a verb, not an adjective. Now it's more like a question mark


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dennyb* 
In my younger days "sex" was a verb, not an adjective. Now it's more like a question mark









hahaha

Man I love this project!


----------



## tr8rjohnk

I haven't been in the case modding section for a while, this is beautiful; thanks for sharing.


----------



## NoGuru

Stunning!


----------



## Mitty

One word.. "Amazing"

/drool


----------



## xDuBz

that zero gravity hdd looks sexyyyyyyy


----------



## Lord Xeb

Damn bro, you even broke out the gloves!!!! Sexy <.< Jk. Very nice job there man. Looking good!


----------



## Xion X2

What's up guys.









More pictures from the studio shoot tonight can be found below. First, let me respond to everyone.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


Well, that is simply it. You've done it. Modding cannot get any better. I hope I can eat those words, but I just can't see how.











Thanks, custom! Very kind of you to say.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


sex.


Thanks, Kevin!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


This is a perfect adjective.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *dennyb*


In my younger days "sex" was a verb, not an adjective. Now it's more like a question mark




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *xquisit*


hahaha

Man I love this project!


Thanks, xquisit! I'm glad you're enjoying yourself.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tr8rjohnk*


I haven't been in the case modding section for a while, this is beautiful; thanks for sharing.


Thanks, tr8r! Much appreciated.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Stunning!


Thanks, NoGuru.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mitty*


One word.. "Amazing"

/drool


Thanks, Mitty!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xDuBz*


that zero gravity hdd looks sexyyyyyyy


Thanks, xDuBz! That's my favorite part about the project so far, but it sure is a pain to emulate.


















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Damn bro, you even broke out the gloves!!!! Sexy <.< Jk. Very nice job there man. Looking good!


Thanks, Xeb!

Well as promised, here are some more shots of the DangerDen "Nickel" versions of the CPU and 5970 blocks. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Contagion




----------



## oliverw92

Now all you need to do is replace the silver screws on the blocks with black button heads


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*













Thanks, Contagion.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Now all you need to do is replace the silver screws on the blocks with black button heads










Hmm. I kind of like the look of the screws, myself. I think they fit in even better now since they better match the base of the blocks when them no longer being copper.









I'd be willing to consider something else, though, if I could see some pictures of what you're thinking.


----------



## oliverw92

Button heads like that. The other option would be the countersunk version, which would look seriously cool. You would have to countersink the acrylic top though


----------



## Xion X2

Thanks, Oliver. They look nice on your box, but I think that I prefer the machined look that they seem to give the 5970 blocks. Especially now that they match the nickel better.


----------



## oliverw92

Yeh i agree the silver goes with the nickel plating







Out of interest, how much did your plating cost in total?


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Yeh i agree the silver goes with the nickel plating







Out of interest, how much did your plating cost in total?


65$ total for the cpu, two GPU blocks and the chipset block.


----------



## oliverw92

Pretty good price tbh.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
65$ total for the cpu, two GPU blocks and the chipset block.

wow, i may have to get some stuff done then...


----------



## Xion X2

Yeah, I was content with the pricing.









The exact plating is electroless nickel. That's what they had recommended to me because it sustains wear better than regular nickel plating or chrome. I didn't want there to be any chance of chipping or corroding with these. The electroless also offers a nice uniform finish that can hit tight crevices such as waterblocks often have.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I think what I like about this project is the fact that you respond to pretty much every comment.. Those blocks look beautiful too. Good job on not cutting corners and doing absolutely everything with serious class.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I think what I like about this project is the fact that you respond to pretty much every comment.. Those blocks look beautiful too. Good job on not cutting corners and doing absolutely everything with serious class.

Thanks, spider.









I do try to make a habit out of responding to everyone. I always appreciate personal attention and so try to treat others in the same way. It's not always easy when you have 6 project logs all going at once, so if I can't respond right away, then please understand that I'm doing my best.


----------



## GOTFrog

Wow, Wow, Wow. Speechless. that is some sexy work I now hate looking @ my computer I'm so jealous.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Thanks, spider.









I do try to make a habit out of responding to everyone. I always appreciate personal attention and so try to treat others in the same way. It's not always easy when you have 6 project logs all going at once, so if I can't respond right away, then please understand that I'm doing my best.










Impressive.


----------



## oliverw92

Psh, only 6







Get some more going!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Wow, Wow, Wow. Speechless. that is some sexy work I now hate looking @ my computer I'm so jealous.


Thanks, Frog.









Don't hate looking at your box, though. Build it into whatever you want it to be! With the internet at your fingertips, there's no limit to what you can do! Well, I guess there are still financial constraints, but there are ways around that, too, if you're creative enough.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Impressive.


Thanks, Xeb.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Psh, only 6







Get some more going!


I think that 6 is all I can handle for now.









In some not-so-related news, some of you might be interested to know that I'm already getting some pieces together for a future build post-refleXion. And while I can't say much about it now, I can say that it's much more extreme than this.


----------



## oliverw92

Scratch build?

Next one needs to be on 13 forums k?


----------



## SgtHop

More extreme than this? I can already see the insane amounts of 'jizz in pants' jokes. For that, I can wait, but the build. It must happen. Soon.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Scratch build?

Next one needs to be on 13 forums k?


Haven't decided yet. Most likely it won't be as I do all my fab work out of my apartment at the moment, and there just isn't much room to work.









If it's a pre-built case it will be heavily modded as this one is, though.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


More extreme than this? I can already see the insane amounts of 'jizz in pants' jokes. For that, I can wait, but the build. It must happen. Soon.


Much more extreme than this. But alas, I have to focus on finishing refleXion first.


----------



## SgtHop

Bah, you can't do two builds at once? That's lame. loljoke


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Bah, you can't do two builds at once? That's lame. loljoke


I guess I could grow another pair of arms. And pick up an extra job.









Hope to have another update tonight of the board layout and some tube routing with the 5970s installed.


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

Turned out rather impressive well done! Nice Water Blocks too!


----------



## SgtHop

Can't wait to see it. Your updates are usually the most supreme.

But I recommend growing the other arms. No second job though, that would take away from the time you need to spend modding.


----------



## Dpak

Aww my god, reading to 44 took some time xD Great work man ;D I've just loved reading through this whole thread, I seriously wouldn't of read this far if this thread didn't contain so much win. The photos have just been amazing to look at; so eyegazming! Looking forward to the next update!


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Thanks, spider.









I do try to make a habit out of responding to everyone. I always appreciate personal attention and so try to treat others in the same way. It's not always easy when you have 6 project logs all going at once, so if I can't respond right away, then please understand that I'm doing my best.










6 project logs? I don't see 6, I only see 1... Linky plz.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


6 project logs? I don't see 6, I only see 1... Linky plz.


I think he means on other forums since this isn't an OCN exclusive mod log.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I think he means on other forums since this isn't an OCN exclusive mod log.


Ahh, I thought he meant, he has 6 different projects. I did see him on Xtream Systems and NV forum.


----------



## GOTFrog

Xion if you want more room, I can lend you my basement.

The only thing is that everything that comes in the house stays there. But no worries I'll put everything to good use.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jolly-Swagman*


Turned out rather impressive well done! Nice Water Blocks too!


Thanks, Swag!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Can't wait to see it. Your updates are usually the most supreme.

But I recommend growing the other arms. No second job though, that would take away from the time you need to spend modding.


Thanks, bud! Appreciate you saying so.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dpak*


Aww my god, reading to 44 took some time xD Great work man ;D I've just loved reading through this whole thread, I seriously wouldn't of read this far if this thread didn't contain so much win. The photos have just been amazing to look at; so eyegazming! Looking forward to the next update!










Yo, Dpak, what took you so long?









Just kidding, man.. welcome to the project, and thanks for the compliments!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


Ahh, I thought he meant, he has 6 different projects. I did see him on Xtream Systems and NV forum.


If I had 6 different projects, I'd have no hair left.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Xion if you want more room, I can lend you my basement.

The only thing is that everything that comes in the house stays there. But no worries I'll put everything to good use.


Haha. Guess I'll stick with my kitchen for now, then.









*5970s get water!!!*

So right now I'm working on getting the blocks on the 5970s. I'm pleased with how easy it is to get these DangerDen blocks on. And it's also nice to see the stock backplate coming of use as it offers some opposing force and keeps the PCB from bowing from the pressure of the waterblock. That's been a concern of mine in the past in using full cover blocks, but the backplate keeps the PCB relatively straight.

I don't have both blocks on yet but thought I would share some of the progress thus far.

The workshop (if you can call it that. More like a studio/kitchen/workbench):



Yes, that IS tubing. I am actually going to watercool this thing.. for you guys who have been waiting around forever waiting on some H20 shots.









Removing all the screws to undo the backplate..



Luckily, there weren't too many of them. I've taken some HSFs off that had a screw for every day of the month. The 5900, besides the two GPU brackets, had fewer than most cards I've seen. And the new aluminum heat sink is extremely light compared to the copper slabs of the past.

Backplate is off.



One piece off, one to go. Time to remove the heatsink and fan.

This can't be done without removing the two GPU brackets (I call them GPU brackets.. I don't know what the technical terminology is for them) on the back of the PCB:



Those come off pretty easily. Each bracket is held in by four small screws, so eight in total.

Aaaannnnndddd... she's off!



Let's get that big, bulky, archaic air cooler out of the way and make room for something that's a little more efficient and a lot better looking.

But.. wait. The ever-annoying stage of having to remove all the old, mashed-up thermal paste before applying the waterblock. Ugh.

Luckily, I have Arctic remover and purifier to do the job. :up:



And a box of professional, hi-grade Q-tips. No, I'm not joking.. I'm dead serious as they do make them.

*snicker*



Ahhhh. Much better. I love a nice, clean, sexy graphics chip (or two







.)

And now, the best part. After popping a few screws in we get to see our new baby all dressed to impress.





Isn't she a beaut?







I'm really loving the nickel plating.



Reflection.











We'll throw our little MC-TDX buddy in to join the tube party.









That's all for now! Tomorrow, I hope to have some shots of the motherboard with both cards fitted and maybe some other blocks to begin experimenting with tube routing.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## SgtHop

Hot. You're putting it all on one loop though? What kinda radiator setup do you have?


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Hot. You're putting it all on one loop though? What kinda radiator setup do you have?


Two loops.









Loop 1: CPU, NB
Loop 2: 5970-1, 5970-2

Dual DDC pumps w/ XSPC res tops. One of the best performing pump setups at the time that I bought them about 4 months ago. Dual Swiftech 240 radiators, on on each loop.


----------



## SgtHop

Okay, that makes more sense. It looked like the CPU block was attached to the 5970, which would be...odd...


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Okay, that makes more sense. It looked like the CPU block was attached to the 5970, which would be...odd...


Nah, that was just for the photo session.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

looks awesome man!









do you think a swiftech 240mm rad will be enough to cool the CPU and NB? (it is an I7 x58 right?)

I have a 360mm on mine and it struggles sometimes to keep the CPU nice and chilly...


----------



## SgtHop

Alright, good man. What were you using for your chipset block again?


----------



## kimosabi

Astounding! You are meticulous my friend.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


looks awesome man!









do you think a swiftech 240mm rad will be enough to cool the CPU and NB? (it is an I7 x58 right?)


Thanks, Kevin!

Yes, it's an i7/X58. To be blunt, I'll _have_ to be fine with the Swiftech 240, because nothing else will fit in this case in its current design. So if I have to run stronger fans to compensate for the lack of surface area, then that's what I'll have to do. I'm not too picky about noise--at least not on my gaming rig, which this will be.

This pump/res combo that I'm using is very high performance, though, so I may not have a problem even with low performance fans.

I do appreciate your input and feedback, though. I guess when I get to the testing stage, we'll see what's what.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Alright, good man. What were you using for your chipset block again?


It's the DangerDen X58 block. The exact part name escapes me at the moment.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kimosabi*


Astounding! You are meticulous my friend.










Thanks, kimosabi!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Thanks, Kevin!

Yes, it's an i7/X58. To be blunt, I'll _have_ to be fine with the Swiftech 240, because nothing else will fit in this case in its current design. So if I have to run stronger fans to compensate for the lack of surface area, then that's what I'll have to do. I'm not too picky about noise--at least not on my gaming rig, which this will be.

This pump/res combo that I'm using is very high performance, though, so I may not have a problem even with low performance fans.

I do appreciate your input and feedback, though. I guess when I get to the testing stage, we'll see what's what.


alright, makes sense. Are you doing push/pull? I am only doing Push and with low-mid speed fans, so that may be part of my thing.

look foward to seeing your full setup and how it performs.







(oh, also, mine is at 4.0ghz with 1.41v, so if you are lucky AT ALL you will have a better chip than me) ;-)


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


alright, makes sense. Are you doing push/pull? I am only doing Push and with low-mid speed fans, so that may be part of my thing.

look foward to seeing your full setup and how it performs.







(oh, also, mine is at 4.0ghz with 1.41v, so if you are lucky AT ALL you will have a better chip than me) ;-)


Hi, Kevin.

Mine is an i7 950 that comes stock at 3.0GHz, so hopefully I won't have to push quite as much voltage to get to 4.

The plan now is to run a pull config for both top and bottom radiators.  There's very little room on the roof of the case for radiators/fans, and I don't really want to go cutting up the roof of the case unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## SgtHop

1.41 is a bit on the high side, you must be running a C0, no?

Anyhow, if you haven't got a CPU already, I would have to recommend the Nehalem Xeons, they are really great. Binned higher supposedly, and designed to last long in more extreme conditions.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
1.41 is a bit on the high side, you must be running a C0, no?

It definitely is on the high side, but it is what it needs. and no, it is a D0, just bad luck for me.


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, sounds like it. Maybe something is creating problems with it, hard to say, but it does sound like a bad batch to me.


----------



## Contagion

Where is the fast forward button on this thread?
I have been looking for 2 hours and have yet to find it.


----------



## Xion X2




----------



## Zombies8myBrain

Wow this thing is going to be amazing once its done.


----------



## Lord Xeb

This is sexy.

Lord Xeb approved!


----------



## Rebel4055

1 word sex


----------



## SgtHop

This has already been discussed and has been determined the perfect adjective. That being said, it is truth.


----------



## Bill Owen

clean and tasty work


----------



## oliverw92

Tygon tubing?

Looks dam nice man! Can't wait for more


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Looks beautiful!


----------



## Thedark1337

best project i've ever experienced


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*









best project i've ever experienced










Amen to that.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zombies8myBrain*


Wow this thing is going to be amazing once its done.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


This is sexy.

Lord Xeb approved!











Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


1 word sex



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


This has already been discussed and has been determined the perfect adjective. That being said, it is truth.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bill Owen*


clean and tasty work











Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Looks beautiful!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*









best project i've ever experienced











Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Amen to that.


Thank you for all the support, guys. It truly means a lot.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Tygon tubing?

Looks dam nice man! Can't wait for more










Thanks, Oliver. Yeah, it's Tygon 7/16".


----------



## Lord Xeb

Good tubing is good.


----------



## Xion X2

Just a short update for tonight, guys.

I've began work on the motherboard. Just small aesthetic things for now, and then over the weekend I'll be installing all the components in the case for a brief period to have a better idea of how the wiring and tubing will look.

I've been hesitant to show any pictures of the motherboard, because the end product will look quite different than it does now. This is a fantastic motherboard. It's the Foxconn "Flaming Blade" X58. It's the most polished mainboard that I've ever owned which is why I'm keeping it for this build, even though there's a lot of red on it that I'll be changing to black to blend in better with my color scheme. I'll provide updates on how I'll be doing that later, but for now just know that all the different colors that you see on the board will be just one or two colors when everything is complete.

I began the aesthetic changes by polishing all aluminum brackets/boxes on the motherboard.



I used my dremel and polishing wheels again to do this as it makes such an easy job of polishing anything. Why do this? Because I've seen how nice metal can look when polished vs. unpolished, and because I want there to be no compromises with this build. I'm a believer in fine-tuning every last detail because I believe it puts a nice signature on an item. So while I don't plan to spend the next year or two eyeballing every little thing through an electron microscope, you will see me be very meticulous about cosmetics and taking my time when you probably want to slap me and just wish I would skip on ahead to the next stage.

Here you can visually see the difference between a polished bracket/box and an unpolished bracket/box:



The capacitors will either be painted or sanded down (perhaps both) so there's no red showing. They'll either be silver or black. The stock red northbridge/mosfet cooler will be coming off in the next day or two and be replaced with waterblocks/heatsinks that fit the color scheme of the build better.

Now for something that will probably be a little more interesting.

Here are a few nice shots of the beautiful rad grills that I received from MNPCTech. I'll be building two custom radboxes for the two Swiftech 240s that are going into refleXion, and these grills will be bolted on top of the fans and the radbox.









I've thanked Bill about 10 times for these already, but I'll thank him again. MNPCTech was the first to show faith and support in this build while a few other companies I've done business with for years wouldn't even dignify me with a response (even a "no, sorry" would've been fine.) So thanks again to MNPCTech for their faithful support.









In other news, if anyone is a regular at TheBestCaseScenario, then be sure to stop by the Weekly Spotlight as _refleXion_ was recognized for February.









Thanks, guys!


----------



## fenwaypark04

Great job on paying attention to the details! Love the Build...less jizz now


----------



## Tatakai All

I came across this thread the other day and started reading the posts from the beginning, and let me tell you. 1) The build & pic taking quality is just stellar! And 2) the sheer amount of jizz references in this thread is just down right terrifying







. Subed and definitely keeping a shielded eye on this.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Voiding to warrenty for awesomeness? I like it!

<.< I always void my warranties. Infact, as a way to shove in MS' face, I voided the warranty on my 360 (because I can always fix it)


----------



## NoGuru

I like the fact that you want to polish certain parts. I know if the thought crosses my mind, it will bug me not to do it.
Blacking out certain parts of the MOBO will give a such a focus on parts that need to stand out.
I'd like to thank your sponsors as well. I bet there happy with you Xion.


----------



## SgtHop

Lookin good, as always. What's the ETC on this, you figure there, Xion?


----------



## Lord Xeb

This thread is why OCN makes the finest "coke" on the market!


----------



## Thedark1337

No, this thread is why OCN is the epitome of win on the market!


----------



## Lord Xeb

No! This thread is why I like to wear lipstick since it makes me feel pretty on the inside!


----------



## SgtHop

Awkward moment.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Moment Awkward.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *fenwaypark04*


Great job on paying attention to the details! Love the Build...less jizz now


Thanks, Fenway!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tatakai All*


I came across this thread the other day and started reading the posts from the beginning, and let me tell you. 1) The build & pic taking quality is just stellar! And 2) the sheer amount of jizz references in this thread is just down right terrifying







. Subed and definitely keeping a shielded eye on this.


A "shielded eye"--I love that.

Thanks for the kind words!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Voiding to warrenty for awesomeness? I like it!

<.< I always void my warranties. Infact, as a way to shove in MS' face, I voided the warranty on my 360 (because I can always fix it)


Yep, aesthetics come at the cost of warranties. Off come all the stickers.

Bar codes and stickers









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I like the fact that you want to polish certain parts. I know if the thought crosses my mind, it will bug me not to do it.
Blacking out certain parts of the MOBO will give a such a focus on parts that need to stand out. 
I'd like to thank your sponsors as well. I bet there happy with you Xion.


Thanks, NoGuru! The I/O ports look GREAT now that they're polished.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Lookin good, as always. What's the ETC on this, you figure there, Xion?


Thanks, Sgt! I'd say in another two months the entire build should be finished, but you guys will probably see it very close to final form in another month, maybe less.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


This thread is why OCN makes the finest "coke" on the market!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


No, this thread is why OCN is the epitome of win on the market!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


No! This thread is why I like to wear lipstick since it makes me feel pretty on the inside!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Awkward moment.


You guys crack me up.









Teaser pic:


----------



## Thedark1337

words can't describe how epic that looks.


----------



## custommadename

I have a few ideas for you! Would you consider taking off the 6-pin power connectors and putting on 8-pin ones? Or you could plug in two 8-pin power connectors to the 6-pin and the 8-pin places. It's just to have a little more consistency in my mind and perhaps by your view as well.

Also, are you going to use that red floppy connector? I imagine it would be fairly easy just to slip it up and off of those pins to remove it entirely from the board and then to shave or cut down the pins. I imagine you'd much rather paint it, but it is a floppy connector that will ultimately hide below your two amazing cards.

And finally, it looks like you will have the water flow one way in one video card cooler and then the other way in the other. Not that it would be too much of a worry, but there may be one way to let the water flow that would be more efficient at cooling. Perhaps. Real video card water cooling guys should probably step in and confirm/deny this.

Thanks for the awesome pics, and keep up the legendary work!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
*I have a few ideas for you! Would you consider taking off the 6-pin power connectors and putting on 8-pin ones? Or you could plug in two 8-pin power connectors to the 6-pin and the 8-pin places. It's just to have a little more consistency in my mind and perhaps by your view as well.*

Also, are you going to use that red floppy connector? I imagine it would be fairly easy just to slip it up and off of those pins to remove it entirely from the board and then to shave or cut down the pins. I imagine you'd much rather paint it, but it is a floppy connector that will ultimately hide below your two amazing cards.

And finally, it looks like you will have the water flow one way in one video card cooler and then the other way in the other. Not that it would be too much of a worry, but there may be one way to let the water flow that would be more efficient at cooling. Perhaps. Real video card water cooling guys should probably step in and confirm/deny this.

Thanks for the awesome pics, and keep up the legendary work!

For the bold:

Why bother? It makes no sense and is too much work.

As for the floppy, that is a good idea.

The water flow really does not matter in the those blocks as they are designed to be bi-directional (meaning in can be the out or vise versa).


----------



## custommadename

Wait, why bother with that?









Thanks for clarifying the water block flow thing. Much appreciated.


----------



## XiDillon

Xion could run water from one side of both cards to the other using two cross connectors that way both cards get cold water from the start. But thats up to him.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
Wait, why bother with that?









Thanks for clarifying the water block flow thing. Much appreciated.

what he means is that its too much trouble to even bother with. i personally don't see how it is more consistent when both cards have 1x 6pin, and 1x 8pin. if it was only one card with that then i can understand the consistency of having 2x 8pins instead of 1x 6pin and 1x 8pin.

now about using 2x 8 pins would look funny anyway because there would be two pins on each card without a cover.

now if xion removed the cover and used an 8pin ones.. then ok.. but then he would also need to do more sleeving than he might already have done. personally, i don't see a problem with how it is now.

EDIT: when i said cover. i mean the 6pin female covers.. but in order for xion to do that, he would most likely need to do some resoldering and that is way too much trouble to deal with.


----------



## custommadename

There's also the possibility of simply gluing matching black plastic to cover the leftover pins. I am simply looking for even more things to nitpick for assumed consistency.


----------



## rizmo

this is too much for me to handle


----------



## custommadename

Aww, poor wittle kitty.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Xion may already have that covered. So far we have seen the man's attention to detail and that may be something that he might not care about but I have no idea.... The man is a master, and only he truly knows where he is going.


----------



## TERMiNAL

This Case Mod, is just, i dont know.
I Dont know how to say it, it confuses me on how to actually put this into words.
All i wish is that i had those sort of skills, keep up this ludicrously tasty work of your's Xion!


----------



## Lord Xeb

He is a master, that is all there is to it.


----------



## Xion X2

Thanks for the suggestions, everyone.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *XiDillon*


Xion could run water from one side of both cards to the other using two cross connectors that way both cards get cold water from the start. But thats up to him.


Yeah, parallel flow.  I plan on doing this and will be running two of these inbetween the 5970s.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24980

The teaser pic was just that, a teaser. Doesn't fully represent the end product as I'm still getting stuff together.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rizmo*


this is too much for me to handle


Thanks, rizmo!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Xion may already have that covered. So far we have seen the man's attention to detail and that may be something that he might not care about but I have no idea.... The man is a master, and only he truly knows where he is going.












So yeah, the GPUs will be run in parallel. If any of you followed Sniipe Dogg's build "Flow" then _refleXion_ will be set up the same way as far as the GPUs go.

As for all the red connectors on the board, they'll be gone. I'm undecided on just how to do it yet whether removing them completely, painting them, etc but all the connectors on the board, including the PCI-e and ram slots, will be either black or a color that compliments the color scheme better. If any of you have removed these with success, then please feel free to speak up and share your wisdom. I never have, and I'm worried about a short if I do remove them.

If I'm picky enough to polish an I/O port, then rest assured that I'm picky enough to rid the board of those red connectors somehow.


----------



## GOTFrog

That is too much. I would of never thought of polishing those casings, and wow does it make a difference. Great WORK oh MASTER!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TERMiNAL*


This Case Mod, is just, i dont know.
I Dont know how to say it, it confuses me on how to actually put this into words.
All i wish is that i had those sort of skills, keep up this ludicrously tasty work of your's Xion!










Thanks, Terminal!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


That is too much. I would of never thought of polishing those casings, and wow does it make a difference. Great WORK oh MASTER!


Thanks!


----------



## GOTFrog

Now enough commenting now go finish this thing up


----------



## Xion X2

Ok, so I've found that certain connectors come off the board easily while others not so much.

Like custom suggested, the red floppy connector came off easy by simply sliding it up over the pins. A few pins were slightly bent, but I was able to straighten them back out with a set of pliers. Doesn't really matter much as I'll never use the floppy connection, anyway.

I was also able to take the two bottom red USB plastic connectors as well by the same method. So there's a little less red left on the board, already.









Other connectors like the SATA, RAM, parallel ports or PCI-E will be more tricky because there are either a LOT of pins inside the connector or they are soldered to the back of the board.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I would not risk removing those.... But what do I know.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Thanks for the suggestions, everyone.









Yeah, parallel flow. I plan on doing this and will be running two of these inbetween the 5970s.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=24980

The teaser pic was just that, a teaser. Doesn't fully represent the end product as I'm still getting stuff together.

Thanks, rizmo!










*So yeah, the GPUs will be run in parallel. If any of you followed Sniipe Dogg's build "Flow" then refleXion will be set up the same way as far as the GPUs go.

As for all the red connectors on the board, they'll be gone. I'm undecided on just how to do it yet whether removing them completely, painting them, etc but all the connectors on the board, including the PCI-e and ram slots, will be either black or a color that compliments the color scheme better. If any of you have removed these with success, then please feel free to speak up and share your wisdom. I never have, and I'm worried about a short if I do remove them.* *

If I'm picky enough to polish an I/O port, then rest assured that I'm picky enough to rid the board of those red connectors somehow.*









I saw his rig and it was sexy. But does that affect how the water flows through the blocks? I do not understand how that will work. Care to explain to the water ignoramus here.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


I saw his rig and it was sexy. But does that affect how the water flows through the blocks? I do not understand how that will work. Care to explain to the water ignoramus here.


It has to do with pressure. In a closed loop, the pressure is constant. So what happens in parallel is that you basically fork your flow two directions, like this:



The liquid will travel in two directions at equal pressure and eventually exit at the same flowrate (given that you are running equally restrictive blocks.)

The advantage of this method, like XiDillon mentioned earlier, would be that both GPUs are getting cool water instead of in-series where GPU1 gets cold and GPU2 accumulates the heat from GPU1.

This will be the first time that I've attempted this, but guys have had good luck with it, and the logistics of it make sense.


----------



## jmcmtank

Seen these mate; *PPCS Advanced Slot Protector Kit - Black* or *Lamptron Advanced Slot Protector Kit*?


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jmcmtank*


Seen these mate; *PPCS Advanced Slot Protector Kit - Black* or *Lamptron Advanced Slot Protector Kit*?


Yeah, unfortunately they only work when nothing is in the slot. They're just covers for unoccupied slots.

I'm using all of the colored slots on the board for my 5970s, which are both red, along with the DIMM slots which are also red.

Thanks, though.


----------



## custommadename

Why not cut slits into the slot covers to let stuff plug in through them as they cover the slots?


----------



## oliverw92

You can remove pci-e slots without removing the pins. There is a thread on here somewhere about it. All you need are new ones from a donor board. Underneath there are some tabs holding the plastic down. Pinch these in/out and it should slide off, leaving the pins.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


Why not cut slits into the slot covers to let stuff plug in through them as they cover the slots?


A man of many ideas--I like that.









I may try it after all to see how it works.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


You can remove pci-e slots without removing the pins. There is a thread on here somewhere about it. All you need are new ones from a donor board. Underneath there are some tabs holding the plastic down. Pinch these in/out and it should slide off, leaving the pins.


Thanks, Oliver. It looked as if you could, there are just a LOT of pins, and they look to be very thin. I just hope that I don't damage any of them while removing the slots.

Anyone have an old, junky motherboard they'd like to donate as a research experiment for this?









And now I'd like to announce another big sponsor who's come on board to partner with me on _refleXion_.











PPCs will be sponsoring me with three of their nickel-plated RAM waterblocks, the RAM-33:





The staggered inlet/outlet design of these allow you to stack as many of them together as you like:



Each one has a carved path for the coolant to travel so that it comes in contact with every memory chip.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=25760

Given the mirror-like finish of these, they should go great in _refleXion_ and help keep my three DDR-3 sticks nice and cool. Aside from that, they just look great and fit the theme well.

Thanks to Performance-PCs for their support in helping mold _refleXion_ into its final form!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

water cooled ram? 

can you say restriction with little to no benefit?

they do look cool though.


----------



## custommadename

I actually may have a board or two to donate for some slot removal experimenting. Let me look around for some.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Awesome!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
water cooled ram? 

can you say restriction with little to no benefit?

they do look cool though.









These are mainly for aesthetics as I was going to have to at least purchase some heat spreaders, anyway (my OCZ "Gold" just doesn't fit the color scheme), but these RAM blocks will actually help in my case. I do a lot of Prime95 benching, and that usually heats your RAM up big time. I'm not going to have any airflow inside the case, so these will keep the RAM nice and cool.

Plus, these aren't like RAM blocks of the past that required using a smaller tubing diameter. These allow you a normal thread size to fit the 7/16" tubing that I'm using.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
I actually may have a board or two to donate for some slot removal experimenting. Let me look around for some.

That'd be great, bud. I'll send you the shipping cost through Paypal for your trouble. Preferably the board would have two PCI-e slots of 8x or 16x length so that I cold remove one and try replacing it with the other.


----------



## custommadename

Good point, though I have none of those. Take one off and put it back on!


----------



## XiDillon

OH YEAH!! I get to see someone build with these!


----------



## twich12

and assemble.... no? this is beautiful! IMHO this is the best custom build/mod! i love the orignal ideas and the amount of work and craftsmanship put into it


----------



## oliverw92

Have you researched removing the heat spreaders yet? I know on corsair dominators it is near impossible.

Congrats on the new sponsor mate


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


It has to do with pressure. In a closed loop, the pressure is constant. So what happens in parallel is that you basically fork your flow two directions, like this:



The liquid will travel in two directions at equal pressure and eventually exit at the same flowrate (given that you are running equally restrictive blocks.)

The advantage of this method, like XiDillon mentioned earlier, would be that both GPUs are getting cool water instead of in-series where GPU1 gets cold and GPU2 accumulates the heat from GPU1.

This will be the first time that I've attempted this, but guys have had good luck with it, and the logistics of it make sense.


Hm... very intersting and makes a lot of sense! Also, it looks downright sexy too!


----------



## XiDillon

in theory by slowing the flow rate by having two separate streams run off of one water source the water has more time to take on more heat. Hopefully raising the efficiency of heat transfer using water. But no matter what, its still better than heating the second card up with the first cards heat. I cant wait for this system to be completed


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Have you researched removing the heat spreaders yet? I know on corsair dominators it is near impossible.

Congrats on the new sponsor mate










Thanks.









I have tested my DIMMs. I was able to pull the heat spreader away from the chips pretty easily. If any of them are stubborn, I'll take my heat gun to them to loosen the adhesive.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Hm... very intersting and makes a lot of sense! Also, it looks downright sexy too!


Yeah, those nickel-plated connectors will look sexy inbetween the 5970s.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *XiDillon*


in theory by slowing the flow rate by having two separate streams run off of one water source the water has more time to take on more heat. Hopefully raising the efficiency of heat transfer using water. But no matter what, its still better than heating the second card up with the first cards heat. I cant wait for this system to be completed


Yep.


----------



## Lord Xeb

<.< awesome!


----------



## oliverw92

Wait, those things are made of stainless steel??!! (the ram blocks)


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Wait, those things are made of stainless steel??!! (the ram blocks)


according to koolance's website they are.


----------



## oliverw92

But steel is an awful conductor o.o


----------



## Lord Xeb

You really do not need anything for RAM <.< They do not need the conduction.


----------



## 1keith1

Must update naow! I am bored at my house and i want to see moar.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Same here but time is what makes awesome builds possible.


----------



## GOTFrog

Grats on the new sponsor. Those thing look sexy.


----------



## Xion X2

Hey, guys. Small update below.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Wait, those things are made of stainless steel??!! (the ram blocks)


I don't know the specifics of how they disperse the heat, but I'm guessing they work decent or Koolance wouldn't have made them.

Anyway, like I said, they are more for aesthetics.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1keith1*


Must update naow! I am bored at my house and i want to see moar.










See below.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Grats on the new sponsor. Those thing look sexy.


Thanks, Frog!

Check this out, guys.









First, I began removing all the red connectors from the board that could be removed easily.

I began with the floppy connector. What high-end board needs a floppy connector these days, anyway?



Then, the USB connectors. I'll be replacing these with black ones.



These were both easy and just slid right off. Just be careful with the floppy, if you attempt this, because the pins can bend easily. The USB pins were more sturdy.

Here's a shot of the board with the connectors removed.



Looking better, already.

Now for the good part.









I've found an easy, safe solution for clean capacitors. I've found that polishing them with a metal polish and polishing cloth works great for taking off the ugly ink/paint to give you a clean, painted look.

Check out the difference.



And now, with 3 polished.



Slowly but surely, we're getting rid of all the red.

3 caps down.. only 55 to go!









Yes, there are 58 caps on the board. Luckily, the polish makes quick work of them. Takes less than 5 minutes for each one. But if you multiply that by 58, I could be spending almost five hours just polishing caps.


----------



## Thedark1337

Have fun







at the bare caps







they look better without red IMO


----------



## Rebel4055

Better get to work on those caps! D: How did you remove the floppy connector and USB connectors?


----------



## Jplaz

Darn, that's some dedication!!
Epic work!!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Great idea taking those connectors off. My board is mostly black and green, with a couple of yellow parts but unfortunately it's the ram slots that are yellow, so that makes it a bit too tricky.

I hate the suspense surrounding this build too.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


Have fun







at the bare caps







they look better without red IMO



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


Better get to work on those caps! D: How did you remove the floppy connector and USB connectors?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jplaz*


Darn, that's some dedication!!
Epic work!!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Great idea taking those connectors off. My board is mostly black and green, with a couple of yellow parts but unfortunately it's the ram slots that are yellow, so that makes it a bit too tricky.

I hate the suspense surrounding this build too.


Thanks, guys (and gals







)

Rebel -- the connectors came off by pulling direct up and off the pins with a pair of needle nose pliers. Just be careful to do a little at a time or the pins will bend.


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Thanks, guys (and gals







)

Rebel -- the connectors came off by pulling direct up and off the pins with a pair of needle nose pliers. Just be careful to do a little at a time or the pins will bend.


Alright sounds simple! And how are you going to remove the pins from the floppy connector? Desodder?


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


Alright sounds simple! And how are you going to remove the pins from the floppy connector? Desodder?


Not sure. Any good ideas? I could probably just clip them down one at a time. They're quite fragile, so that should be an easy one.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Not sure. Any good ideas? I could probably just clip them down one at a time. They're quite fragile, so that should be an easy one.

If it were me I would just paint the plastic black and stick it back on. Sometime you just NEED a floppy drive. Most floppy images would run off USB with GRUB these days though. (FreeDOS dosen't work though)


----------



## Lord Xeb

Hm... very nice! The IDE connector, I think it will pull off as well.


----------



## Contagion

You know what would be amazing? A pure white motherboard.


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


You know what would be amazing? A pure white motherboard.


Good luck with cleaning it every week









White=dust bunny take over


----------



## Xion X2

Here it is, guys. Even better than painted caps are _mirrored_ caps:





I've taken things a bit further to get down to the pure aluminum surface under the paint with the same aluminum polish but using my dremel and a soft polishing wheel, instead. You just have to be careful not to apply much pressure and be aware of the other components/circuitries that are in the area.

This looks so much better than that ugly red paint and should go great with my theme.









Now I just have to figure out a way to rid the board of those red connectors. I plan to practice on some junk mobos to see if I can remove them successfully without breaking anything and replace them with new connectors that better mesh with my color scheme, like a black.


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


Good luck with cleaning it every week









White=dust bunny take over


It would be in a zero gravity case so the dust wouldn't settle..... Duh...


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


It would be in a zero gravity case so the dust wouldn't settle..... Duh...


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:


Originally Posted by *contagion* 
it would be in a zero gravity case so the dust wouldn't settle..... Duh...

lol!


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Here it is, guys. Even better than painted caps are _mirrored_ caps:





I've taken things a bit further to get down to the pure aluminum surface under the paint with the same aluminum polish but using my dremel and a soft polishing wheel, instead. You just have to be careful not to apply much pressure and be aware of the other components/circuitries that are in the area.

This looks so much better than that ugly red paint and should go great with my theme.









Now I just have to figure out a way to rid the board of those red connectors. I plan to practice on some junk mobos to see if I can remove them successfully without breaking anything and replace them with new connectors that better mesh with my color scheme, like a black.

Looks sexy!


----------



## Lord Xeb

i got an idea, go with this board instead to save you all the trouble:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813188049


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
i got an idea, go with this board instead to save you all the trouble:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813188049

That's a great looking board, but it's SLI only, and my 5970s would go to waste. They have a Crossfire board, but the PCI-e slots are red like mine are. Most Crossfire boards have them since ATI's colors are red/black.

I'm making good progress with this one now, and it'll save me ~200$ of having to buy a new motherboard. Thanks, though.


----------



## SgtHop

I thought that Crossfire worked on any X58 board, unless the manufacturer specifically blocked it...


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I thought that Crossfire worked on any X58 board, unless the manufacturer specifically blocked it...

Nope. Some are SLI-only, and some are Crossfire-only.

From newegg spec sheet:

Quote:

Enthusiast Layout supporting 2-Way, 3-Way, and 3-Way SLI w/ PhysX
evga is an Nvidia vendor, so they probably limited their boards to SLI support.


----------



## SgtHop

Hmm. I should get one, just to see if I can get CFX to work. The cheat for making SLI work on chipsets like the P45, though, is to make it think that it's running on an X58, which is listed in the drivers as an approved chipset. All very interesting. More research shall be done.


----------



## Lord Xeb

It supports Xfire








http://www.evga.com/FORUMS/tm.aspx?m=93877


----------



## SgtHop

As I suspected. I just don't want to go around saying things that I do not know for sure, because that gets me in trouble, lol.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I did a little research and that topic came directly from the EVGA forums.

And here is another link confirming this
http://forums.vr-zone.com/news-aroun...therboard.html


----------



## SgtHop

I do believe that Crossfire works on any board with multiple x16 slots. If anyone has proof of this, I would greatly appreciate seeing it, as I'm far too lazy to go out and search.


----------



## Xion X2

Xeb, I'm not sure whether to love you or hate you right now.









That board's color scheme is just what I'm looking for. But I'm kind of strapped for cash right now. Think evga will sponsor refleXion and its 5970s? Eheh!


----------



## SgtHop

One way to find out, Xion.


----------



## Lord Xeb

IDK. You can try. Also, sell your current board you can get some cash towards it!

Now if I had noticed this sooner I would have let you know! Sorry man.

Also, let them know this if they start whining:

This project will help further increase sales do to people knowing that your board supports Xfire. Although it is outside of your agreement with nvidia to sponsor ATI, it is a possiblity for you to further public relations.

<.< >.> Or somewhere along those lines. Just hit 'em where it hurts: PROFIT!


----------



## Xion X2

It's ok. Board will be tougher to sell now that I've started cleaning the caps, though. It's voided the warranty.

I'm looking into outfits that sell PCI-e and DIMM slots in black so that I don't have to buy a full motherboard just to get them. This whole thing may turn out to be a disaster, as I don't know how easily any of those connectors are going to come out, and this board wasn't cheap, so if I screw up something then it's going to cost me. I may be better off just trying to sell it at a discount and going w/ that evga board.

I wish this Foxconn board just had black connectors as it's a great board.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Contact NCspec or one of our fellow uber overclockers here. They may take it from you.

But contact EVGA and see what they say.

I have been religious to your build so anytime you have a question or need some research done, or hell, even some possible ideas, feel free to PM me. Everything will be confidential and under the tab (no money though as I have none D
















Also, finish cleaning all the caps. That will make it easier to sell.


----------



## Darkknight512

I thought EVGA just started selling ATI cards half a year ago.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


I thought EVGA just started selling ATI cards half a year ago.


nope, still only nvidia.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


I thought EVGA just started selling ATI cards half a year ago.


That was XFX


----------



## custommadename

I have found an Asus P5B motherboard so far. It's probably dead. Generally lacking in stability, so you can have it for PCI-E experimentation. Let me see if I can gather up some more boards to ship over. Have you yourself found some?


----------



## oliverw92

The x58 LE does support x-fire, any x58 motherboard does







One thing to note though, the lanes are locked on it, i can't remember if you can still do x16 x16


----------



## custommadename

Gizmo is selling his EVGA X58 SLI LE board. It's used but in basically perfect condition. Send him a PM.


----------



## Lord Xeb

That sounds like a deal. GO FOR IT!


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


You know what would be amazing? A pure white motherboard.


http://www.ixbt.com/mainboard/ati/at...3200/board.jpg
And there was someone else who had actually somehow dyed his motherboard white.

Anyway, Xion, I'm having this feeling lately that it would probably be more worth it to build your own board the way you like it








Get in touch with hipro5, he'll get you one ordered


----------



## Lord Xeb

You mean this:

http://www.ixbt.com/mainboard/ati/at...3200/board.jpg

Your link does not work as it is 403...


----------



## oliverw92

So is yours


----------



## Xion X2

Gizmo sold his board already. That's ok, as I'd rather have a new one, anyway. I'm kind of funny about used motherboards since they're so fragile.

Sent evga an email, so we'll see if I hear back.


----------



## custommadename

Does this mean that all our boards are fragile? I've used mine, and it's a lot more stable than a 50/50 tossup of whether a new board will arrive in working condition.


----------



## Xion X2

I'm not going to bother trying to replace the slots. Been doing some research, and there are 164 freaking pins below those 16x PCI-e slots.



:rofl:

http://www.interfacebus.com/Design_C...I_Express.html

No thanks. The floppy was only ~20 pins and two of them bent pulling straight up on the connector. I can't even imagine the nightmare of a task like this. It'd be like searching for a needle in a haystack if just one was out of alignment with the rest of them, preventing you from getting the connector on.

I'm going to look into maybe fabricating some kind of covers for them, along with the DIMM slots. Still looking into what appear to be very limited options.


----------



## Thedark1337

Oh wow, epic pin count









Make some nickel plated covers for them


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


I'm not going to bother trying to replace the slots. Been doing some research, and there are 164 freaking pins below those 16x PCI-e slots.



:rofl:

http://www.interfacebus.com/Design_C...I_Express.html

No thanks. The floppy was only ~20 pins and two of them bent pulling straight up on the connector. I can't even imagine the nightmare of a task like this. It'd be like searching for a needle in a haystack if just one was out of alignment with the rest of them, preventing you from getting the connector on.

I'm going to look into maybe fabricating some kind of covers for them, along with the DIMM slots. Still looking into what appear to be very limited options.


I replaced my 24 pin connector with a right angle one and still regret doing it. That was only 24 pins though...soldering wasn't that bad. I can't imagine doing 164!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


Oh wow, epic pin count









Make some nickel plated covers for them










You know, that's exactly what I was thinking and would look beautiful.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I replaced my 24 pin connector with a right angle one and still regret doing it. That was only 24 pins though...soldering wasn't that bad. I can't imagine doing 164!


I don't even want to _think_ about 164.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I think the covers would be a better idea. GL


----------



## R1GG5

Amazing log! I have one question, and I am sure you have thought of this. How do you plan to keep the dust off the acrylic? It shows every spec of dust and I think that might ruin your zero G effect.


----------



## dgtlaser

Wow, this mod is epic win


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R1GG5*


Amazing log! I have one question, and I am sure you have thought of this. How do you plan to keep the dust off the acrylic? It shows every spec of dust and I think that might ruin your zero G effect.


Thanks.









Well, there's really no way to prevent dust, is there? Whether it's an acrylic side panel window or something like this. The chamber is mostly enclosed with no air flowing through, so that should keep a lot of dust out. For whatever does get in, a quick spray with compressed air should do the trick.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dgtlaser*

Wow, this mod is epic win


Thanks, man.


----------



## Lord Xeb

So far so good man. Keep it coming and if you need some help with anything, I will do any within my powers. Just PM me.


----------



## SgtHop

You have my sword.


----------



## Lord Xeb

The question is, which one?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


You have my sword.


And my axe.

PS: It's a shame the images in this thread are now gone,
http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...slot-mobo.html


----------



## LiquidForce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


And my axe.

PS: It's a shame the images in this thread are now gone,
http://www.overclock.net/other-hardw...slot-mobo.html


And my bow.

Keep it up!


----------



## Wons

"One MOD to rule them all!"


----------



## shnur

Xion, for your Floppy drive pins I would recommend you solder them out or put a cover, cutting will not make this pretty...
Also if you solder them out, make sure to use some Flux and not to heat the same area too long since motherboards have something like 8-10 layers and you don't want to kill your board doing so.
And remove the Flux with alcohol when you're done taking everything out so it doesn't eat in your board.

I've just finished reading all this thread and am really excited about seing it come to reality. Nice job on it!


----------



## Thedark1337

For the dust problem, you could get thin plastic paper or plastic wrap and then every few weeks you could throw it away and then re apply a new one


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Lol at the LOTR quotes xD


----------



## Ryahn

I am goin to use this as model for my build


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


So far so good man. Keep it coming and if you need some help with anything, I will do any within my powers. Just PM me.


Thanks, Xeb.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


You have my sword.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


And my axe.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiquidForce*


And my bow.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wons*


"One MOD to rule them all!"


The eye has spoken.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Xion, for your Floppy drive pins I would recommend you solder them out or put a cover, cutting will not make this pretty...
Also if you solder them out, make sure to use some Flux and not to heat the same area too long since motherboards have something like 8-10 layers and you don't want to kill your board doing so. 
And remove the Flux with alcohol when you're done taking everything out so it doesn't eat in your board.

I've just finished reading all this thread and am really excited about seing it come to reality. Nice job on it!


Thanks, Shnur. I appreciate the compliments and the advice.









I've decided to just spray paint all the connectors black. This means that I'll have to tape down the entire board, but it seems like the last good option at this point.

I saw that guy's thread--the one who removed his PCI-e slot--and sent him a PM. He said that it ended up killing his board when he did it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


For the dust problem, you could get thin plastic paper or plastic wrap and then every few weeks you could throw it away and then re apply a new one










Wouldn't it just be easier to use a can of compressed air, bud?







That stuff can clear out dust in a matter of seconds.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryahn*


I am goin to use this as model for my build


Good luck in your ventures, Ryahn.









Well guys, this sure is a sexy motherboard sitting here next to me with her polished caps.









A lot of people I'm sure think this is overkill, but you'd be surprised at the difference it makes. It looks as if my board is wearing jewelry now. They _sparkle_.









I need to air dust the board before I take any pics, because when the polish dries, it creates dust. I don't have an air duster with me, so I'll have to pick one up tomorrow, and then I'll upload some pictures.

Thanks to all for your continued support! I know that we're moving kind of slow, but there will be no compromises with refleXion! Every inch of her will be polished and refined to the best of my ability. I want her to be one of a kind!


----------



## custommadename

Holy crap, wait! Use "Liquid Tape." This stuff is awesome. I have some by Performix, and I use it to black out whatever I want. It just goes on like paint, dries like electrical tape, and it looks awesome. I can paint some PCB with it and take a picture if you'd like. Grab a can for about $5-6 at a local store and try it for yourself if you'd like.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Awesome! Oh and Xion, for a kick in the baby maker here is something to wrap your brain around:

I am Ryahn's twin brother (not kidding). So *I* will be helping him with his build as he knows just enough to make himself dangerous....

But man, give him software and he can make something! He just got his hands on some CAD today so he is going to be having fun with that







PM him if you got some pointers <.<


----------



## iandroo888

wow ur really taking this project to a new level.. mirror finished caps =X gee


----------



## Lord Xeb

Well, what do you expect?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Nothing less and everything more.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


Holy crap, wait! Use "Liquid Tape." This stuff is awesome. I have some by Performix, and I use it to black out whatever I want. It just goes on like paint, dries like electrical tape, and it looks awesome. I can paint some PCB with it and take a picture if you'd like. Grab a can for about $5-6 at a local store and try it for yourself if you'd like.


Custom, if you could please do paint a spare computer part with it so I could see how it looks. If it looks good enough, I'll use that instead of paint.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Awesome! Oh and Xion, for a kick in the baby maker here is something to wrap your brain around:

I am Ryahn's twin brother (not kidding). So *I* will be helping him with his build as he knows just enough to make himself dangerous....

But man, give him software and he can make something! He just got his hands on some CAD today so he is going to be having fun with that







PM him if you got some pointers <.<


Nice, what CAD software did he pick up?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


wow ur really taking this project to a new level.. mirror finished caps =X gee












Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Nothing less and everything more.


Thanks, spider. I'm liking the creativity that I see in your build, as well.


----------



## Lord Xeb

His CAD programs he got himself are for Mac:

AutoDesk 3Ds
VectorWorks


----------



## Ryahn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
His CAD programs he got himself are for Mac:

AutoDesk 3Ds
VectorWorks

The VectorWorks yes for the mac but the AutoDesk 3Ds isnt for mac which sucks. So I have to install it either on my VMware Fusion of XP or my BootCamp XP.

Xion, be expecting me to bug you a little about the CAD system since I have never used AutoDesk. And also when I start to build my machine I might need a few pointers on customizing it the right way. I would ask CD (CyberDruid) but he is busy.


----------



## oliverw92

You can set your bootcamp partition up as a VMWare machine btw incase you didn't know ryahn


----------



## Lord Xeb

I do this


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ryahn*


The VectorWorks yes for the mac but the AutoDesk 3Ds isnt for mac which sucks. So I have to install it either on my VMware Fusion of XP or my BootCamp XP.

Xion, be expecting me to bug you a little about the CAD system since I have never used AutoDesk. And also when I start to build my machine I might need a few pointers on customizing it the right way. *I would ask CD (CyberDruid) but he is busy.*










And I'm not?









LOL.

I'll send you a PM with something to help you get started.


----------



## Ryahn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


And I'm not?









LOL.

I'll send you a PM with something to help you get started.


Sorry that I didn't clarify that also. But I would guess your busy also.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Everyone is busy. But this dude is busy making the nasty with his rig!


----------



## oliverw92

I think what you mean is, CD has retired from modding


----------



## LiquidForce

I used solidworks and autocad a lot where I used to work and I must say I really like solidworks much better. I would never use solidworks for personal use though as the license they had was almost 30k and a personal license is still very expensive.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Everyone is busy. But this dude is busy making the nasty with his rig!


No kidding... especially with the case mod comp coming up


----------



## custommadename

I'm not trying to use completely useless hardware. It's just that this card was on my desk when I read your post.
































































I used that small CD paper thing to spread the liquid tape. If you were to use better paint brushes than the provided brush, you could get whatever kind of texture you want. If you want a good, clean and flat look, go with two or three coats. This is just a first coat that had not dried yet. It takes about 5-10 minutes. I put a dry piece on the paper envelope and also let the stuff on the card dry for these next two pictures.


----------



## Erick Silver

I was reading up on the Mobo Issue. Why don't mobo companies have a small area where you can pick the colors of connectors and PCB(?), and the like? They already have most of the items in various colors. Also whether or not you want the connectors at a 90 degree angle or regular. And maybe "I don't want 3 regular PCI slots." Maybe I wanna replace it with a PCI-e slot? Oh! Get rid of the Serial Port while your at it!" Would not be that hard to do and it would open up a new window in the Modding world.


----------



## oliverw92

Not possible Erick, it would push manufacturing costs up horrendously. In manufacturing, everything is normally done in batches/continuous manufacturing. Every system is automated, including putting all the components on the board etc. If you start introducing custom colours, all those systems and machines need to be made way more complex so they can do these extra tasks of picking the right colour, parts etc. Also most motherboard manufacturers don't actually sell the cards themselves. They don't have a public sales department. They would have to set up some kind of website for this all to happen on, employ more staff etc. All that, which would cost loads, for a few people who want some different coloured connectors







The boards would cost so much more for the end user, only a handful of people would actually be prepared to do it and everyone else would just buy the original.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*


I was reading up on the Mobo Issue. Why don't mobo companies have a small area where you can pick the colors of connectors and PCB(?), and the like? They already have most of the items in various colors. Also whether or not you want the connectors at a 90 degree angle or regular. And maybe "I don't want 3 regular PCI slots." Maybe I wanna replace it with a PCI-e slot? Oh! Get rid of the Serial Port while your at it!" Would not be that hard to do and it would open up a new window in the Modding world.


I think you would be amazed at exactly how hard that WOULD be for companies...

those mobos would be like $1500...


----------



## Erick Silver

hmmm good points. just a passing thought. One can dream though....*thinks of the rainbow Mobo GF wanted*


----------



## Lord Xeb

They have some mobos that look like puked up legos... a lot of Gigabyte and DFI boards are like that. But damn are they good boards!


----------



## LiquidForce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


They have some mobos that look like puked up legos... a lot of Gigabyte and DFI boards are like that. But damn are they good boards!


I kinda like DFI's schemes as they stick to 2 primary colors per board. Gigabyte is a different story and goes all over the place with every slot being different.


----------



## custommadename

DFI's boards are pretty cool since their slot colors are UV reactive. If that were not so cool, I think they wouldn't have those bright yellow & orange colors. You can see that in that they don't have anything else but metallic colored heatsinks. Only the plastic that can easily be dyed in UV reactive colors is anything but black or metallic.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 

Thanks, Shnur. I appreciate the compliments and the advice.









I've decided to just spray paint all the connectors black. This means that I'll have to tape down the entire board, but it seems like the last good option at this point.

I saw that guy's thread--the one who removed his PCI-e slot--and sent him a PM. He said that it ended up killing his board when he did it.

Probably because he heated up one location for too long, although if you've never done it before, it takes some practice and also the right tools, if you ever wish to do so, I'll put up a How-to for you and OCN with vid's =)

For spray painting, I'd pay attention to the insides of the actual connector.

Good luck on that!


----------



## Xion X2

Thanks for the pics, custom. I did some research on the tape, and I think for this particular purpose that paint will work better. I did pick up some of it for a later piece of the project, though, that I think it'll work well for. So thanks for the suggestion.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shnur* 
Probably because he heated up one location for too long, although if you've never done it before, it takes some practice and also the right tools, if you ever wish to do so, I'll put up a How-to for you and OCN with vid's =)

For spray painting, I'd pay attention to the insides of the actual connector.

Good luck on that!









Yeah. At this point, I'd rather just not take the risk. I'd definitely like to learn how though for future reference.

Bling-bling.





MMMmmm. Polished caps and CPU socket. This took a while and a lot of care, but I think that it turned out very well. There are still a couple that I can't get to so easily that I'll have to polish by hand. I used my dremel and a polishing wheel for most of the work on these, along with some aluminum polish.

A few more shots.





The polish goes on in a paste, then dries. So when buffing it off it created a lot of dust. So I used a combination of compressed air, paper towels and isopropyl alcohol to clean off all the excess from the PCB.

Tonight I picked up some painting supplies, as I'll be tackling those red connectors in the next day or two.



I'll cover the pcb with that plastic sheeting and tape it all down with masking tape before spraying.

I couldn't believe my luck, but I found some spray paint made for acrylic and plastic, with no sanding or priming required!











Music to my ears.

More to come.


----------



## GOTFrog

man that motherboard is freaking hot.


----------



## custommadename

Those are amazing pictures! And if you feel like speeding up your work, get a new paint spray gun for $10, which I know is way too cheap, and use it just to spray isopropyl alcohol on parts. It's much more efficient since the blast of the alcohol spray also removes stuff. Then you let it dry and you're set.


----------



## Lord Xeb

If you break the board, you still have the EVGA bad boy waiting to go a round with you in the ring. I am sure he will kick you in the gonads but he never counted on you wearing a cup that day. Act is futile and basically use him to own your processor's ass for life. Then when he pisses you off, you kick him the gonads, causing him to die and you're left being bored again D:

I like what I did there


----------



## SgtHop

I'm not entirely sure I understood that.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


man that motherboard is freaking hot.












Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


Those are amazing pictures! And if you feel like speeding up your work, get a new paint spray gun for $10, which I know is way too cheap, and use it just to spray isopropyl alcohol on parts. It's much more efficient since the blast of the alcohol spray also removes stuff. Then you let it dry and you're set.










Interesting. So you've done this and it hasn't damaged anything?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I'm not entirely sure I understood that.


+1

Here are a few teaser pics. You guys are the first to see these. They're not the best quality, but I just took them as casual shots in my den while I was fitting some parts together.


----------



## SgtHop

I'm liking the look of that Zero G. I was wondering how exactly you were going to implement it, and I was too lazy to go check the front page. Looks good.

Are you going to have a second set of them in the bottom...square...place?


----------



## Lord Xeb

You little poop flinging monkey! I HATE YOU! *pouts because he wants more*

Oh and as for the above post let me dissect it:

Quote:

If you break the board,
when you spray paint it and paint gets into areas it is not suppose to be

Quote:

you still have the EVGA bad boy waiting to go a round with you in the ring.
That EVGA board called the FTW SLi LE is waiting for you to take have some fun with.

Quote:

I am sure he will kick you in the gonads but he never counted on you wearing a cup that day.
It is going to cost a pretty penny but you will be ready.

Quote:

Act is futile and basically use him to own your processor's ass for life.
You use the board to really do some kick ass OC and makes your rig look sexy.

Quote:

Then when he pisses you off, you kick him the gonads, causing him to die and you're left being bored again D:
The board eventually dies or you build a new rig. Your not prepared for it and your wallet just took a hit in the gonads and you chuck your rig across the room. Now you're left crying because you want your rig.

Pay attention to what I say. If it makes...no sense or sounds like I am trying to be funny, stupid, or whatever, there may be hidden meaning within it. <.< >.>


----------



## SgtHop

I see, I see.

I still don't get it...


----------



## Pillz Here

I can't believe I just found this thread. My god Xion, you have skills. I'm jealous.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
I see, I see.

I still don't get it...

I C WAT U DID THAR!

Basically, when you the paint goes into someplace it is not suppose to be (say a PCIe slot or memory slot) the FTW SLi LE is another option. But the thing is, it will eventually fail (like every mobo) and you will be unprepared. In rage, you THROW it across the room. Now your sad because your rig is broke D: ;_;

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pillz Here* 
I can't believe I just found this thread. My god Xion, you have skills. I'm jealous.

You have not seen what is yet to come.


----------



## SgtHop

Oooh. I do see now.

That's silly.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Yep.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
You have not seen what is yet to come.

I have because I can see into the future. 4 words.

It will be epic.


----------



## Lord Xeb

4 words
The Tsunami is coming.

Now find the hidden meaning.


----------



## twich12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
4 words
The Tsunami is coming.

Now find the hidden meaning.

clever lol where!?!? i dont


----------



## MadCatMk2

Question,
has the motherboard been tested?.. Or you've voided the warranty of something possibly DoA?


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I'm liking the look of that Zero G. I was wondering how exactly you were going to implement it, and I was too lazy to go check the front page. Looks good.

Are you going to have a second set of them in the bottom...square...place?


Thanks, sgt. Yes, the bottom window will have two SSDs in it as well. They were just detached from the center glass in that picture.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xeb*

Pay attention to what I say. If it makes...no sense or sounds like I am trying to be funny, stupid, or whatever, there may be hidden meaning within it. <.< >.>


I knew what you were saying, Xeb. It was just so off the wall, but then.. I should come to expect that from you by now.









I am glad that I have the evga board to fall back on, at least. Hopefully I won't need it. We'll see after I do some painting tonight.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pillz Here*


I can't believe I just found this thread. My god Xion, you have skills. I'm jealous.


Thanks, Pillz.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I have because I can see into the future. 4 words.

It will be epic.


Spider sees my vision.









The toughest thing about this entire project is the lag of the actual work. I've already mapped out everything in my mind of how it will be. And I just have to keep that vision fresh in my mind and not let go of it.

That's one reason that I love good CAD programs like 3DS. It allows you to put your ideas in a picture form to keep them fresh in your mind. (For those of us who can't draw, this is a great thing.)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Question,
has the motherboard been tested?.. Or you've voided the warranty of something possibly DoA?










I'd never do this to a motherboard that I hadn't tested first.









This board was running for around two months before the project began. Up until a week ago, I know that it worked great. We'll see if it still works after the massive facelift I'm giving it in a few days.

The next update will hopefully be with beautifully painted PCI-e and DIMM slots.


----------



## oliverw92

How are you going to stop paint going inside the slots?


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


How are you going to stop paint going inside the slots?


A thin strip of masking tape right down the middle of the connectors/DIMMs.


----------



## Wons

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


That's one reason that I love good CAD programs like 3DS. It allows you to put your ideas in a picture form to keep them fresh in your mind. (For those of us who can't draw, this is a great thing.)











Thank God for post-its & scratch paper!


----------



## oliverw92

Good luck


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wons*


Thank God for post-its & scratch paper!










Not all of us are artists.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I can do some mad things with scratch paper. I won the art show at my school with my scratch art of master chief


----------



## SgtHop

You have an air show!

I want!


----------



## Lord Xeb

NO! I spent 23 hours on the damn thing!


----------



## SgtHop

No, I want an air show, lol. You can keep your MC sketch.


----------



## Lord Xeb

What is an air show? With planes?


----------



## SgtHop

You said it, not me.


----------



## K10

air = art?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Lol. My biggest problem is that I can churn out a photo realistic pencil portrait so everyone automatically thinks I can draw. Which is not true. You ask me to draw anything freehand and it'll kill me. Give me a photo to make an exact replica of and I'll be sweet as candy.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


air = art?


Yeah oops. I got first place









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Lol. My biggest problem is that I can churn out a photo realistic pencil portrait so everyone automatically thinks I can draw. Which is not true. You ask me to draw anything freehand and it'll kill me. Give me a photo to make an exact replica of and I'll be sweet as candy.


Same here D:


----------



## custommadename

I have three pictures of the fully dried liquid tape to add to that huge collection on the previous page. Since you are going to use spray paint instead, I'll just add these pictures as links instead of full-blown pictures. Also, the lighting is horrible since I'm still using my cell phone for all my OCN pictures for some reason. But here you can see how nice and smooth it looks when it's fully dried. This is still just one coat though.

http://i897.photobucket.com/albums/a...CIMG0148-1.jpg
http://i897.photobucket.com/albums/a...CIMG0147-1.jpg
http://i897.photobucket.com/albums/a...CIMG0146-1.jpg


----------



## 1keith1

Im home alone and really bored. Need Update NOAz


----------



## Lord Xeb

This ^


----------



## Xion X2

Painting is going so-so thus far. I may end up with that eVGA board that Xeb linked.  We'll see.

Aside from painting, I've began reassembling the case with the Zero Gravity Chamber installed to see how everything looks. Luckily, everything is fitting pretty exact to the original measurements that were taken when I was constructing the chamber. Huge sigh of relief on that one.

I took several shots tonight of the assembly in action. This one turned out the best. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I am going to kick you in the gonads so the EVGA board doesn't have to!!! STOP TEASING ME (US) BECAUSE IT IS NOT FAIR! *rages on cars in the parking lot at the local SuperMarket because crushing cars with fists (especially when they are not mine) is a good use of constructive rage control (or CRC)*


----------



## Mygaffer

Eh, I'll reserve judgment until I see the finished product.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I serve judgement for... well IDK what I reserve it for because it is obvious I do not use it


----------



## xXkeyboardkowboyXx

ummm, uhhh, ummmm.... I can has one?

Edit: Please?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

:O I'm over the red and black themes but wow. Sex. On a board.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Have you seen the FTW SLi LE?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageG...%20Motherboard


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
:O I'm over the red and black themes but wow. Sex. On a board.









haha, did you miss the part where he is trying to get rid of all the red?


----------



## Xion X2

Yeah, I'm either painting the red connectors black or going w/ a mobo that has all black connectors. They're only there because I haven't had a chance to address this yet.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Yeah, I'm either painting the red connectors black or going w/ a mobo that has all black connectors. They're only there because I haven't had a chance to address this yet.

have you looked at it with all your parts plugged in yet? You may be surprised how little of that red you can still see...


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


have you looked at it with all your parts plugged in yet? You may be surprised how little of that red you can still see...


Still very visible. I don't want there to be any red in sight because it completely clashes with refleXion's color scheme which is nickel, black and purple.


----------



## oliverw92

Well? HOws the painting going?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Yeah I know he wants to get rid of the red. But it looks so pretty at the moment


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Well? HOws the painting going?

Kinda tough to do at work.









I was able to paint the floppy and USB connectors last night, but that only turned out so-so. I'm not sure that I'll get the kind of quality out of this that I want, but I may give it one more try tonight.

If I decide that it isn't worth the headache, I'm going with that eVGA all black board that Xeb linked earlier.


----------



## custommadename

Remember - the first coat always looks hideous!


----------



## oliverw92

If i were you, i would paint just one connector thats still attached to the board then test that connector afterwards to see if it still works etc.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


Remember - the first coat always looks hideous!


I did 3 passes, and by the third they were finally starting to look decent.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


If i were you, i would paint just one connector thats still attached to the board then test that connector afterwards to see if it still works etc.


That's not a bad idea, except I don't have a floppy drive or a USB device going into this build. And I'm afraid to do this on the PCI-e slots since their functionality is critical whether I keep the board or sell it.

I've decided to try and sell it, by the way. I'll sell it for 120$ shipped within the US. So if anyone is interested, give me a holler.

RAM coolers came in today from Performance-PCs. They look really good.



They're not all pictured, but there's 3 of them for 3 DDR-3 sticks that I'm running in triple channel.

I wanted to see what they looked like installed on the motherboard. Since it's necessary to remove the heat spreaders from the RAM first before installing them, that's what I began to do.



The heat spreaders came off quite easily. These were the OCZ Gold sticks that I'm using.

A shot of the RAM cooler from the top.



I'll be running Bitspower rotaries into these since they'll be stacked so close together on the board.

Here's a shot of the entire heat spreader removed from the RAM.



The coolers come with thermal pads, but the ones they shipped are too thick to use with double-sided memory, so I'll have to see if I can pick up some thinner pads tomorrow.

And it's snowing again here. Can't believe it. It's snowed 4 times in the past 1.5 months. That's unheard of for this area.

Night, all.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Use TIM instead. Will that work?


----------



## Redhead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Use TIM instead. Will that work?


Something tells me the blocks won't be very firmly secured :/


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redhead*


Something tells me the blocks won't be very firmly secured :/


^This.

What I need is some thinner thermal tape.


----------



## iandroo888

where do u live? whats unheard of is snow in a desert like vegas xD we've had snow a few times in the past few years =X xDD


----------



## Lord Xeb

:/ That is a bummer...


----------



## LiquidForce

Those ram blocks look a lot nicer than I expected. I am a koolance hater from long ago but their record recently has really started to turn that around.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


where do u live? whats unheard of is snow in a desert like vegas xD we've had snow a few times in the past few years =X xDD


I'm guessing the southeast


----------



## Darkknight512

I think the zero-g chamber needs to be illuminated with white CCFL's from all directions on the inside to remove shadows.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


I think the zero-g chamber needs to be illuminated with white CCFL's from all directions on the inside to remove shadows.


It will be lit from inside using either one or two spotlights. No CCFLs as I don't like the look of them for this build, which is more of an exotic look.


----------



## Hydraulic

Doin a great job man. I know you have been told this, but your pics look awesome. what do you use to take em? The build is coming togather nicely. keep it up!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hydraulic* 
Doin a great job man. I know you have been told this, but your pics look awesome. what do you use to take em? The build is coming togather nicely. keep it up!

Thanks, Hydraulic.









I use a Nikon D40 DSLR and two softboxes. For backdrops, I use either a black suede canvas or white formica.

Project update: I've decided to replace the Foxconn board with this eVGA board:



If anyone is interested in a Flaming Blade (U.S. = 125$ shipped, international = 155$ shipped) then PM me. Serious inquiries only, please. I will be testing the board again before I ship it just to ensure that it's still fully operational after the light modding that's been done (i.e. - polished caps.)


----------



## Lord Xeb

Cool! Did you make a thread in the FS section yet? But to be honest, I think that board will look better.


----------



## oliverw92

What are you gonna do about mobo blocks? EK make full cover blocks for this board which look awesome, you can also get them with either a black acetal top or a white acetal top.


----------



## prophetd7

Why EVGA mobo, with that sli logo on it when you are going to put CF 5970 ? I know it will work, and it is good mobo, I agree. But details are important, this is great project btw


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prophetd7*


Why EVGA mobo, with that sli logo on it when you are going to put CF 5970 ? I know it will work, and it is good mobo, I agree. But details are important, this is great project btw










That won't be there, he is watercooling the motherboard


----------



## prophetd7

I know about WC, and what about the one on PCB? btw your project "MineMe" it's great


----------



## oliverw92

Thanks









I'm sure he can just put a sticker on it or something


----------



## prophetd7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Thanks









I'm sure he can just put a sticker on it or something










well i guess so


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Cool! Did you make a thread in the FS section yet? But to be honest, I think that board will look better.

Haven't posted it here yet as I've had a few inquires through PM about it already. But at this point, it's still for sale.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
What are you gonna do about mobo blocks? EK make full cover blocks for this board which look awesome, you can also get them with either a black acetal top or a white acetal top.

Thanks, Oliver. The EK block is really nice, but I don't like the white for this build (although I do think it looks great in other white builds such as you have.) So, I was taking a look at this Enzotech block, instead:



Nice nickel finish that would go great with this build.









Says it's compatible w/ "EVGA X58 SLI" so just trying to confirm if it's compatible with the LE version.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prophetd7* 
Why EVGA mobo, with that sli logo on it when you are going to put CF 5970 ? I know it will work, and it is good mobo, I agree. But details are important, this is great project btw










Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Thanks









I'm sure he can just put a sticker on it or something









Yep. Covering up that little SLI logo is a heckuva lot easier than what I was trying to do with this Foxconn.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Agreed. One of my rules:

K.I.S.S. (Keep It Simple Stupid)


----------



## oliverw92

The Koolance x58 LE block looks better IMO:


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


The Koolance x58 LE block looks better IMO:











that is the Classified block, not the LE...


----------



## oliverw92

Yeh, they do a block for the LE though. Their website is down at the moment and i couldn't find a pic on google


----------



## nafljhy

i actually think the enzotech is better.. less fittings to deal with and usually enzotech is pretty good with restriction on their blocks.


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah you have a point. I don't get why they have the x58 upside down though on the enzotech


----------



## custommadename

For cases that have the motherboard upside down.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
For cases that have the motherboard upside down.

These are in the minority, though, so it really doesn't make much sense.

I'm not sure the Enzo block will fit this board, anyway. I think the LE has a different layout.

I was able to track down an EK block in black that would fit it. Just ordered this block.

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/im...tl=g30c313s858


----------



## custommadename

Nice and clean! I'm sure you'll make it look better, too.

I'm also kind of confused about the upside down writing. But oh well.


----------



## GOTFrog

So I guess you'll have some more polishing to do. At least the caps aren't red


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

I'm with Nafljhy, the Enzotech looks really nice.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Oh god, this just gets better and better with every update. If I was a guy....

---->


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
Nice and clean! I'm sure you'll make it look better, too.

I'm also kind of confused about the upside down writing. But oh well.

Yeah, that bothered me. It would look off, and I don't think it would fit this platform, anyway. The EK block should look really good, though.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
So I guess you'll have some more polishing to do. At least the caps aren't red

Yeah, I'll probably polish these, too. If the Foxconn board checks out, that is.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tehpwnerofn00bs* 
I'm with Nafljhy, the Enzotech looks really nice.

Yeah, the block looks good, but I didn't care for the upside-down writing, and I don't believe that it fits this platform, anyway. So, the EK block it is. Should be here middle of the week.


----------



## Volvo

LOL okay now that we've seen those, we need MOAR!!!!


----------



## oliverw92

Ah sorry mate i thought i mentioned that the EK blocks come in black, not just white


----------



## astharo

Hi Xion X2,

I'm following your mod since the start time and I have nothing more to say than "woaw! Amazing job!".

It's a lack of chance regarding your mainboard and I think that should have been easy avoided if you have put all the components together on a table and had a general view of your mod. But maybe you didn't know exactly at the begining.

But leaving the past behind and looking at the near future I can clearly see that this eVGA is pretty cool and suits your mod hundred times better than the Foxconn ! EK block is also awesome but after all, what about the DDs blocks and finally your turn around from EK sponsorship to DD?!

Man you're doing a great job - I want to say: push forward and kick that case modding off to another dimension!

With respect for you and your job.

Cheers.


----------



## Wons

I've been following RefleXion since it was a thought in Xion's head. And as remarkable as his work has been, I wanted to send you guys a brief note of thanks! Other than his desire for perfection, it is your comments that keeps his motivation at full speed. You guys make a difference!























_<sorry Xion... I just had to say it - this is the most fun of all your threads>_


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Volvo*


LOL okay now that we've seen those, we need MOAR!!!!


The EK block should be here in a few days. The eVGA board, hopefully by the end of the week. When it all gets here I'll take some more pics and release the preliminary project video that I'm been working on.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Ah sorry mate i thought i mentioned that the EK blocks come in black, not just white










No problem. I went looking around for blocks that would fit this board and found the black one at an online e-tailer. Eddy didn't even have these listed at his shop, so I don't know how popular they are.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *astharo*


Hi Xion X2,

I'm following your mod since the start time and I have nothing more to say than "woaw! Amazing job!".

It's a lack of chance regarding your mainboard and I think that should have been easy avoided if you have put all the components together on a table and had a general view of your mod. But maybe you didn't know exactly at the begining.

But leaving the past behind and looking at the near future I can clearly see that this eVGA is pretty cool and suits your mod hundred times better than the Foxconn ! EK block is also awesome but after all, what about the DDs blocks and finally your turn around from EK sponsorship to DD?!

Man you're doing a great job - I want to say: push forward and kick that case modding off to another dimension!

With respect for you and your job.

Cheers.


Thanks, astharo!









To address your concerns about the mainboard and the EK block:

This build definitely could've been better planned. Part of it was due to a low budget as I didn't have a lot of money to spend on this build (one reason you see the multiple sponsorships.) And part of it was due to being out of the liquid cooling community for a while and having to play a lot of catch up. Next time around, this won't be the case. Things will be more carefully planned.

As for the EK block, they aren't sponsoring me with this. I've bought it outright. I didn't think it was right for me to go back to them to ask for sponsorship at this point. I've spoken with EK, and as far as I'm aware there are no ill feelings due to what happened. I believe they understand that it was a business-driven decision. But the timing of this would've been bad, I think.

And I don't believe that DangerDen should have any problem with this. The chipset block they sent does not fit the bolt pattern on the X58s that I own, and since they don't offer a combined mosfet/chipset block, I'm forced to look elsewhere for a replacement.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wons*

























I've been following RefleXion since it was a thought in Xion's head. And as remarkable as his work has been, I wanted to send you guys a brief note of thanks! Other than his desire for perfection, it is your comments that keeps his motivation at full speed. You guys make a difference!























_<sorry Xion... I just had to say it - this is the most fun of all your threads>_


Everyone, meet my friend Mark (Wons) above. He's been an irreplaceable asset on this project. He has amazing artistic direction and helped me come up with the side panel galaxy design that's captured the hearts of modders all around the world! I continue to look to him for guidance and feedback on refleXion as I respect his every opinion.

Oh, and one last thing. If he ever learns 3dsMax, he'll be *lethal.*


----------



## bringonblink

Just looked through all 60 odd pages, and wow. This is impressive. I really like the clean futuristic look you're going for.

The Zero G design is really cool.

I look forward to seeing the final product!


----------



## shnur

I'm sorry Xion, I'm kind of lost on what decisions you have made by now... selling boards, swapping blocks... too much for my little head!









Anyways, I'm simply looking forward your project to see what can be done about this, what I think is the most wonderful thing, is the Zero G zone, I really like it and I think it's the part (cutting/fitting) that takes the longest/hardest time. As for the rest, I suppose you can simply wait for it and do things one by one, although I can guarantee you I'm here, watching a looking into every post you make!

The show must go on...


----------



## custommadename

Shnur, he went to a different motherboard and has had to switch to a different water cooling block for it. Otherwise, it looks like everything else is in order.


----------



## Lord Xeb

GOD! THIS IS WHY WE CANNOT HAVE NICE THINGS IN HERE! e_e People are jizzin' on my new curtains man!

Nice so far Xion.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bringonblink*


Just looked through all 60 odd pages, and wow. This is impressive. I really like the clean futuristic look you're going for.

The Zero G design is really cool.

I look forward to seeing the final product!


Thanks, bringonblink! I appreciate the feedback!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


I'm sorry Xion, I'm kind of lost on what decisions you have made by now... selling boards, swapping blocks... too much for my little head!









Anyways, I'm simply looking forward your project to see what can be done about this, what I think is the most wonderful thing, is the Zero G zone, I really like it and I think it's the part (cutting/fitting) that takes the longest/hardest time. As for the rest, I suppose you can simply wait for it and do things one by one, although I can guarantee you I'm here, watching a looking into every post you make!

The show must go on...


Granted, there have been some changes, but we're still on track. In due time, it will all come together.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


Shnur, he went to a different motherboard and has had to switch to a different water cooling block for it. Otherwise, it looks like everything else is in order.


Yep.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


GOD! THIS IS WHY WE CANNOT HAVE NICE THINGS IN HERE! e_e People are jizzin' on my new curtains man!

Nice so far Xion.


Thanks as always, Xeb.









It's teaser time.


----------



## custommadename

Wow, you've already got the board's I/O ports polished up! Very nice! Are you going to take it all apart and have it plated or painted?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Too much for my head to handle. I'm reading this thread and this one at the same time --->http://forums.overclockers.com.au/sh...d.php?t=714677

I can't handle the awesome-ness of the pro case modders D:


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


Wow, you've already got the board's I/O ports polished up! Very nice! Are you going to take it all apart and have it plated or painted?


That's still the old board, custom. The eVGA should be here later this week. If you notice, the 5970s are installed to size things up.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Too much for my head to handle. I'm reading this thread and this one at the same time --->http://forums.overclockers.com.au/sh...d.php?t=714677

I can't handle the awesome-ness of the pro case modders D:


Cygnus X1 was a great build. I'm not much for wood on computer cases, but the craftsmanship was second to none.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Cygnus X1 was a great build. I'm not much for wood on computer cases, but the craftsmanship was second to none.


I agree wholeheartedly. I must say, I'm really keen on going to some metalworking classes or something like that. All this custom, hand made stuff is making me envious of everyone's skills.


----------



## Xion X2

Oh, and sorry. Yes, the inside will be painted starlight black. The outside will be either gloss black or gun metal grey. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## custommadename

Ah, I get it. The other board has 6 memory slots. Well, it's still awesome.


----------



## oliverw92

Photography skillz tellin me its B&W







That is going to look really sweet though, since it won't look too different to that.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Yeah and the black of the board will really go well with Xion's rig!


----------



## custommadename

Sure, it was black and white and you can see, but why not assume that the new board came in & he took pics? I'd much rather be optimistic.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Agreed. Xion is a crafty bastard and you never know what he is going to do. For all we know he could be making a nuke in his basement!

When this is done, you should put it up on to www.million-dollar-pc.com!


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
Sure, it was black and white and you can see, but why not assume that the new board came in & he took pics? I'd much rather be optimistic.

I thought that after, then i was like







but then i saw only 3 ram slots and was like


----------



## custommadename

Also, you're in a completely different time zone!


----------



## shnur

Wow, nice pictures! I can say that you've got talent in modding and photography!

Together it looks just amazing!

Keep it up


----------



## oliverw92

Wheres the PSU going again?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Wheres the PSU going again?


bottom of the zero-g chamber, remember?


----------



## oliverw92

Ohhh yeah


----------



## XiDillon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Oh, and sorry. Yes, the inside will be painted starlight black. The outside will be either gloss black or gun metal grey. Haven't decided yet.



For a name like reflexion I would assume chrome dipped or chrome painted with an awesome buffing job. Just sayin'


----------



## Lord Xeb

Updates?


----------



## DarkBridge

Hi there Xion X2,
I started reading this thread a few hours ago and just got caught up. I registered just so that I could subscribe to the thread, and pop in and say that the effort you're putting into this build is absolutely stunning. You're taking beautiful pictures of the hardware as well, all of your photos are astounding.
Keep it up, can't wait to see the completed system!


----------



## Lord Xeb

This thread is the very reason why I have to change my pants every day...


----------



## epitek

This thread is full of WIN ! GJ OP


----------



## Xion X2

'Sup guys.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
I agree wholeheartedly. I must say, I'm really keen on going to some metalworking classes or something like that. All this custom, hand made stuff is making me envious of everyone's skills.

I'm sure that metalworking classes would definitely pay off.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Photography skillz tellin me its B&W







That is going to look really sweet though, since it won't look too different to that.

Thanks, oliver.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Yeah and the black of the board will really go well with Xion's rig!

Yep!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 

When this is done, you should put it up on to www.million-dollar-pc.com!

I won't promote myself, but if any of you guys would like to send MDPC a message when refleXion is complete then I sure won't stop you. There's a link on MDPC's home page to report an epic build sighting. I'd love to have a rig on there as there are some beautiful works of art there. It'd be a great honor.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *shnur* 
Wow, nice pictures! I can say that you've got talent in modding and photography!

Together it looks just amazing!

Keep it up









Thank you shnur.. I very much appreciate the feedback!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XiDillon* 
For a name like reflexion I would assume chrome dipped or chrome painted with an awesome buffing job. Just sayin'

Not a bad idea, but I'm concerned that with the mirrored side panel, the nickel plated blocks and ram coolers... and some other things that will be going in that are yet to be revealed (








) that it may be just a little much 'shine.' Having the interior painted black I think will offset a lot of that, along with the coolant and sleeving colors that I plan to use.

But--keep the suggestions coming.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DarkBridge* 
Hi there Xion X2,
I started reading this thread a few hours ago and just got caught up. I registered just so that I could subscribe to the thread, and pop in and say that the effort you're putting into this build is absolutely stunning. You're taking beautiful pictures of the hardware as well, all of your photos are astounding.
Keep it up, can't wait to see the completed system!

DarkBridge, thank you. I appreciate that you took the time to register just so you could respond to the project and subscribe!

Thank you for your comments as they mean a lot and help keep me motivated. Make sure to stick around as there's a lot more to come.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
This thread is the very reason why I have to change my pants every day...

Won't go there...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *epitek* 
This thread is full of WIN ! GJ OP

Thanks, epitek!

*Still waiting on the next round of parts to arrive. This is what I'll be receiving:*
- eVGA X58 SLI LE motherboard
- EK X58 SLI LE black acetal mosfet/NB/SB chipset block
- 2x Cross-SLI GPU fittings for parallel flow
- New thermal pads for Koolance ram blocks
- 6-32 Black oxide set screws for SSD holes

And, most importantly, I FINALLY, after four months into this project, have a workspace! Today I reserved a 10x20ft. storage unit with electrical for all the fab work that's left to do on refleXion. This will help speed the project along (much needed, right!?) so that it should be completed soon.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Sweet.







Just out of interest, how much time do you spend on this project on a daily basis?


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Sweet.







Just out of interest, how much time do you spend on this project on a daily basis?

I work on it almost every night after I get off work. I work a full-time job 40 hours a week so usually get the chance to work on refleXion in the evenings and weekends.

The time spent varies from night to night and of course how many changes are made as the build progresses. So it's hard to really estimate how much time is spent daily. Maybe ~ 2 hrs a night during the week and ~4-6 hrs on weekends.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
I work on it almost every night after I get off work. I work a full-time job 40 hours a week so usually get the chance to work on refleXion in the evenings and weekends.

The time spent varies from night to night and of course how many changes are made as the build progresses. So it's hard to really estimate how much time is spent daily. Maybe ~ 2 hrs a night during the week and ~4-6 hrs on weekends.

Thats not enough, tell your boss to sponsor you with some paid time.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Thats not enough, tell your boss to sponsor you with some paid time.

LOL, I wish.

**** Update! ****

I just purchased 3 lbs. of "Starlight Black" powdercoating for refleXion!


----------



## XiDillon

honestly im curious as to where you live and what you do for a living.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Zomg







Want moar!!!!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Zomg







Want moar!!!!

For spider.









This is the first time that I've seen these, some Scythe Slipstream "Slim" 120mm fans from Performance-PCs. Only 12mm thickness! These are _critical_ as they will allow me to run an XSPC RX240 on the roof of the case as opposed to the much thinner Swiftech MCR 220 to give me much better cooling for the CPU, mosfet, RAM and chipset.



http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ducts_id=27033

I'll run these in a push-pull config on both the top and bottom rads. Their CFM/decibel rating is so-so, but I'm willing to sacrifice that to give me more room inside the case. It is really, really tight in there with the two XSPC 240s, 5970s and the Zero-G chamber.


----------



## custommadename

Yes! Thanks! Thank you very much for finding that.


----------



## IEATFISH

I had two of those fans on my Mugen II so I could use tall RAM. They worked well though I didn't really have anything to compare them to.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Hurrah







I've never seen fans so thin before either. They'll be brilliant I reckon.


----------



## jmcmtank

You can get them on a frame which has loads of uses; *linky.*


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


LOL, I wish.

**** Update! ****

I just purchased 3 lbs. of "Starlight Black" powdercoating for refleXion!








Those are Marcus's pics right? Hes a dam good powdercoater









Quick word of warning, those slip streams have quite a high failure rate, especially when horizontal, and apparently the performance is lackluster. In your situation though it looks like the only option.


----------



## Thedark1337

If that case is that color it will be full of win


----------



## Contagion

Updates?


----------



## Contagion

Updates??


----------



## Contagion

Updates!!!


----------



## Tank

haha triple post ftw. cant wait to see what else u have in store for us


----------



## Lord Xeb

Those slipstream fans you are using have almost no pressure.... They will be horrible on your rad man.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Those slipstream fans you are using have almost no pressure.... They will be horrible on your rad man.

Yeh thats what i was trying to say, they are good case fans, no static pressure though. The CFM may be high, but it is the pressure that counts on rads. You would be much better off with just push or pull with 25mm fans


----------



## Lord Xeb

Agreed. Maybe you can make a bottom piece for the rads and your rig sits on top?
Also I have had those fans and they are great for heat sinks on GPUs and some CPUs and case fans, but other than that they suck!


----------



## oliverw92

Or use 30mm feet and mount the 25mm fans underneath the case?


----------



## Lord Xeb

But then that would ruin the look he is going for.... But we will see...


----------



## oliverw92

Would you see the fans though? Could make an aluminium housing for it.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Ohmygosh. This thing is seriously coming together.

On a side note, if in Spain, NEVER buy the gummies that look like red chilies. They taste like them too!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Would you see the fans though? Could make an aluminium housing for it.


Hm... I see your point.







That would be good I think. He could make a coo housing


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Those slipstream fans you are using have almost no pressure.... They will be horrible on your rad man.


No worries about the fans, guys. After reading through some testing on various 360 rad configurations over on skinnee labs, I've decided to stick with the Swiftech rads that I already have with the much lower profile. There's hardly any difference in performance between these and the RX240 which came as a big shock to me. But it saves me from having to spend more money and also means that I can use normal 25mm fans since the rads are lower profile.

I've decided to go with the Noiseblocker multiframes:

http://www.jab-tech.com/popup_magnif...=4533&imageid=


----------



## Lord Xeb

Cool!


----------



## oliverw92

Good choice of fan! Yeah Skineelabs is great, he gives proper results for everything


----------



## Xion X2

Yea, skinnee has a great site going over there.

My eVGA board is here.









And a few other items as well. Still waiting on the EK chipset/mosfet block.

I'm off to my new workshop to set all of my tools up tonight. I'm renting out a storage unit about 10 miles from my house to give me more space to work. What this means? You probably won't see as many replies from me in the evenings as I won't have access to a PC, but there will be a lot more work done on refleXion to help speed it along.


----------



## oliverw92

Dang man, surely thats expensive?


----------



## LiquidForce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Dang man, surely thats expensive?


It can't be that bad. A small unit in my area can be had for 15$ a month.


----------



## oliverw92

Oh thats good. Theres nothing like that where i live as far as i know. There are storage units, but they are in places like this:


----------



## Xion X2

Yeah, this is lower scale. Spare rooms for contractor work, garage bands, that sort of thing...

10x20 so enough room to set up a few workbenches and a drill press. More importantly, no noise restrictions like I have in my apartment.

Time to wind up the RotoZip again.


----------



## oliverw92

Hahah nice one


----------



## 1keith1

naed updaet nouw?


----------



## Xion X2

Great news! I'm running the Foxconn board now as I type this. So polishing the caps seems to have done no short-term damage. I'll leave the system running overnight to ensure stability, and then, if everything checks out, I'll be putting this board up for sale.

PM me if interested.

Photos of the new motherboard (eVGA X58 SLI LE) and EK full chipset block to come soon. I'm setting up the studio now.


----------



## Xion X2

Shots from the studio--






An added, unexpected benefit from this new board is that not only does it match my color scheme a lot better because of the mostly black connectors, but the few connectors on the board that are a grayish silver match these DangerDen nickel-plated blocks almost perfectly.












You may notice that I've removed the stickers from the SSDs to give them a cleaner look. I also have some 6-32 set screws on the way to fill those holes on the sides (thanks again for the suggestion, KG.)

In addition, the Zero Gravity Chamber center panel window that they're mounted to has been framed in black to dress up the piece by hiding the rough edges of the perspex.

The EK full cover chipset block for the eVGA X58 SLI LE in nickel/acetal. This thing is beautiful.









Very fine craftsmanship, Eddy. :up:

The block's not installed yet because I first need to test this eVGA board and make sure it's not DOA.

More to come into the weekend.


----------



## XiDillon

This just keeps getting better. I like the look of the DD cpu waterblock. Gonna have to look them up to see if they offer UV colors!


----------



## Skagi

brb, need a 4th pair of pants.


----------



## Rebel4055

Not again.... Sigh BRB!









Nice job!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Hot!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

My desire to jizz is hard to contain. (well, mentally speaking lol.)


----------



## Lord Xeb

Again.... *sigh*


----------



## oliverw92

Oh wow that looks superb with your other components


----------



## Thedark1337

Wow







Brb


----------



## Crazyman0005

that thing looks delicious

as for putting screws in the side of the HDD's have you considered grub screws with plastic caps? iv seen them used on RC cars but i have no idea where to even start looking for them. i would have thought it would have given it a slightly flatter finish rather then a bolt head?

just a suggestion









and also.. your photography is stunning as always.


----------



## shnur

Awesome stuff! Keep it up!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Agreed. I think this PC will be a candidate for million-dollar-pcs.com


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
My desire to jizz is hard to contain. (well, mentally speaking lol.)






It's at 0:30 is the link thingy diden't work

RvB ftw man.


----------



## Lord Xeb

RvB IS AWESOME! I just finished watching recreation.... I WANT RESOLUTION TO COME OUT!

XD That fix made my crack up!


----------



## GOTFrog

That was funny, neverheard about RvB but I loved it.

Xion that is so god-damned sexy.

and Also GO CANADA. I need to try Skeleton it looks fun


----------



## Lord Xeb

Xion is a Canuke (no offense)?


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XiDillon*


This just keeps getting better. I like the look of the DD cpu waterblock. Gonna have to look them up to see if they offer UV colors!


Thanks, man.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *FrEaKâ„¢*


brb, need a 4th pair of pants.


The jizzfest continues...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


Not again.... Sigh BRB!









Nice job!


Thanks, Rebel!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Hot!


Thanks Xeb.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


My desire to jizz is hard to contain. (well, mentally speaking lol.)


Ok, hearing this from a girl is quite different than hearing it from a guy.









Thanks, spider.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Oh wow that looks superb with your other components










Thanks, oliver!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


Wow







Brb


Thanks, dark!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazyman0005*


that thing looks delicious

as for putting screws in the side of the HDD's have you considered grub screws with plastic caps? iv seen them used on RC cars but i have no idea where to even start looking for them. i would have thought it would have given it a slightly flatter finish rather then a bolt head?

just a suggestion









and also.. your photography is stunning as always.


Thanks for the suggestion and compliments, Crazyman. I'll look into your suggestion.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Awesome stuff! Keep it up!


Thanks, shnur!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Agreed. I think this PC will be a candidate for million-dollar-pcs.com




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


That was funny, neverheard about RvB but I loved it.

Xion that is so god-damned sexy.

and Also GO CANADA. I need to try Skeleton it looks fun


Thanks, Frog!

The olympics are kicking ass. Especially if you're from the U.S.

Ok.. I won't do any trash-talking, but we're having a pretty good games.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Xion is a Canuke (no offense)?


Nope, born and raised in the US of A. But I very much enjoy learning about other countries and ways of life. I enjoy the olympics a lot for that purpose. It's a good chance to see cultures and people from elsewhere in the world.


----------



## Redhead

Goddamn that MB is hawt!

Raise your hand if you like the Norwegian curling team's pants!







*Go Norway*


----------



## 428cobra

this is very nice you have alot of talent love how you pay special detail to the little things keep up the great work


----------



## phaseshift

xion! this is enough! finish it already! gallons and gallons of jizz has been expelled because of this thread!


----------



## darkraid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


xion! this is enough! finish it already! gallons and gallons of jizz has been expelled because of this thread!


Dam I'll say whens this project gonna be finished?
It's looking awesome btw!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redhead*


Goddamn that MB is hawt!

Raise your hand if you like the Norwegian curling team's pants!







*Go Norway*


Thanks, Redhead.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *428cobra*


this is very nice you have alot of talent love how you pay special detail to the little things keep up the great work


Thanks, Cobra.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*


xion! this is enough! finish it already! gallons and gallons of jizz has been expelled because of this thread!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkraid*


Dam I'll say whens this project gonna be finished?
It's looking awesome btw!


Good projects often take around 6 months to complete, guys. I began refleXion in October of last year. There's a lot of work that goes into making a build of this magnitude. Especially when you have had a limited workspace to maneuver in.

But that's now changed. I've began moving all my tools into a new workshop I'm renting out and will be working on the project all day tomorrow. It's time to kick this thing into overdrive and bring it home.


----------



## GOTFrog

well how come your not finished yet, you now have lotsa space









Can't wait to see more

If only I could get some interest in my Idea


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Thanks, Redhead.









Thanks, Cobra.









Good projects often take around 6 months to complete, guys. I began refleXion in October of last year. There's a lot of work that goes into making a build of this magnitude. Especially when you have had a limited workspace to maneuver in.

But that's now changed. I've began moving all my tools into a new workshop I'm renting out and will be working on the project all day tomorrow. It's time to kick this thing into overdrive and bring it home.










whooooo thats what i want to hear! but you are right patience and hard work will always pay off in the long run!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Oh god yes! TIME TO FILL THE STREETS WITH JIZZ!

Oh, and Xion, you should change the name of your build to "Jizz Generator"


----------



## SgtHop

I think there should be an amendment to the OP, stating that anyone who makes a jizz joke gets a swift kick to the balls. Then banned.


----------



## LiquidForce

Why are you online? You should be working









Where in NC are you?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I think there should be an amendment to the OP, stating that anyone who makes a jizz joke gets a swift kick to the balls. Then banned.


Let the immature 9 year olds have their fun... They all seem to think it's funny but to everyone else they just look plain dumb.


----------



## XiDillon

Yes, lets please stop with the jizz jokes. Reflexion is pretty badass but seriously it isnt a naked chick bouncing around in bed for you to play with. Or guy if your prefer..

*thanks oliver
v
v
v


----------



## oliverw92

Or both


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LiquidForce* 
Why are you online? You should be working









Where in NC are you?

Let the immature 9 year olds have their fun... They all seem to think it's funny but to everyone else they just look plain dumb.

Hey, Liquid. I'm in the triad area.









Headed over to the workshop now, guys. I hope to have some updates by tonight.


----------



## XiDillon

youre only leaving just now? My God man!


----------



## LiquidForce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Hey, Liquid. I'm in the triad area.









Headed over to the workshop now, guys. I hope to have some updates by tonight.










Gaahhh I was planning on raiding every storage unit in the Charlotte area until I found this case... guess I will have to expand my search


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Great to see a master at work. Good to see a fellow Carolinian with such talent. This is what makes OCN so great.

Chuck D

Fold On....


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiquidForce*


Gaahhh I was planning on raiding every storage unit in the Charlotte area until I found this case... guess I will have to expand my search










Ok, then I've given you all the info that you're going to get.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*


Great to see a master at work. Good to see a fellow Carolinian with such talent. This is what makes OCN so great.

Chuck D

Fold On....


Much appreciated, Chuck!

Big update on the way, guys.


----------



## K10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Big update on the way, guys.










The anticipation is palpable!


----------



## Xion X2

Made a lot of progress on the build today.









So today was my first day in my new workshop! Yeah, yeah.. it's nothing really that special. Concrete walls, a single light bulb with a string attached hanging from the ceiling (that's why I bought that new double-head 1000w Halogen monster that you see in the above picture there.) Probably rats scurrying somewhere about behind the concrete walls.

But hey, it's 10x20 ft, gives me plenty of room, and I have a heavy metal garage band just a few doors down from me so I never have to wear headphones. :lol:

But seriously, today was great. For the first time since I began refleXion--which is now about 4 months ago--I had both the space and privacy I need to really push this thing ahead and into the home stretch. I've fallen so behind on my fab work, and now it's time to bring all that up to speed so refleXion can go off to paint and start looking a little sexier than the scratched up aluminum it's wearing now.

So, we begin by taking a look at the motherboard tray. As you can see here below, in its current state it looks quite ugly. It has a bent side and is overlaying part of the pump windows on the Zero Gravity Chamber. Two big no-nos for this build. I want that back side looking clean even though it won't be seen a lot of the time.



Yuck, right? It gets even worse. You can see here that not only is it covering part of the pump windows, but it's angled in and pushing the Zero-G Chamber lop-sided.



So, this thing is getting hacked today. If you look at where my fingers are resting, this is where we'll cut--right along that bend. 


If you look just to the right of my fingers in that above picture, you'll see a threaded screwhole. Not the ones for standoffs but to the left of them. There are three of these running vertical along the Zero-G Chamber. Perfect. After we cut this piece, we'll drill matching holes into the Zero Gravity Chamber to mount it to. This will both look clean and provide more stability for that motherboard tray.

This isn't a flat piece, so finding the right tool to cut on it was tricky. A jig won't work, because the edge guide has nothing flat to sit on. Neither will a circular saw.

Well, I've been waiting to put this dremel of mine to good use (other than polishing nickel as before) so it looks as if it's time for it to sweat a little.

Here you'll see that I'm lining it up along that bend. We'll cut this piece lengthwise along that bend to give us a smooth, flush fit against the Zero G Chamber.



To cut, I'm using the heavy duty quick fit metal grinding wheel. Such a big name for something so small (actually, I just made that up.. I think. I don't remember what it's called, exactly.)

Here we go.



It's doing a great job so far. This began kicking up some metal dust, so I strapped on my 3M multi-purpose respirator. Don't wanna be breathing this stuff. Sorry, I don't have a pic of it, and you're probably better off not seeing it on me. My face is scary enough _without_ a bio mask.



Still doing a great job but that grinding wheel is vanishing right before my eyes. I have a feeling that most of the dust I'm seeing around me is this thing practically vaporizing before my very eyes.

And here, off we go.



This actually worked better than I thought it would. It was the perfect tool for the job since this was thin aluminum that I was working with.

To get this nice and smooth, though, we'll hit it with a file.



And.. after about 15 minutes of filing this is how it looks afterward. A nice even cut.



Running my fingers along it, it still felt a little rough and sharp--even after 15 minutes of filing. So I broke out my new toy, a Black and Decker multi-purpose sander.



This thing is slick. It has 4 quick attachments for different uses. An orbital, a mouse, a flat belt and... well, the other escapes me at the moment. Trust me though, it's cool.



I slapped the orbital attachment on it, and this really got the edges nice and smooth.

So, let's fit her and see how she looks.







I'm liking that a lot. Looks much better.

(To be continued.)


----------



## Rebel4055

More updates!!! :d


----------



## Xion X2

Framework - Part II

Next item on the agenda was to tackle those corner supports.

To provide some history, the drive cages were removed from the Cosmos so as to make room for the Zero Gravity Chamber. However, when doing so, the corner supports for the frame were lost in the process.

So then I was faced with the task of either making some from scratch or modifying the drive cage. And.. you guessed it. I've never passed up the chance to rip up some metal.

Here in this pic you'll see the right side of the drive cage that was removed. You can see how there's no room for it in the frame, and I wouldn't want it in there, anyway. I removed it because I hated how it looked in there to begin with. But it served an important job which was to provide support for the corners of the frame.



So.. don't panic when you see this below, but one night when I was bored and sitting in my small apartment and stewing about not having any workspace, I took a pair of aluminum sheers to one side of the drive cage--more out of frustration than anything else.



So.. yeah.. now it's obviously time to clean this piece up...

And we're back to _Date with a Dremel_, the sequel.



And my poor metal wheel grinder has just about had it.

She's going...



Going...



And then gone (see, you don't even see it. I think it went up in a cloud of dust around me.)

Good thing I'm restocked.



Now we've finished cutting that corner off the drive cage that'll be used for the corner support on one side.



And here I am fitting it on the frame, to illustrate.



Another thing these pieces do is hold part of the front case facing in place. You can see all the notches/clips that fit together.



So, it was important to save this piece. It would've been a pain to build it from scratch again.

Now the other side. This side had yet to be demolished by the aluminum shears.



And, we'll go ahead and prepare for the inevitable...



And, off she goes.



Here's a nice shot of the piece that we're keeping for the corner support.



And here are both corner supports fitted back onto the frame.




More to come in the next few days. :wave:


----------



## Thedark1337

Nice


----------



## 1keith1

A couple pictures seem to only be partly there, anybody else see this? maybe even the OP? If so could you re-upload the ones like this?


----------



## LiquidForce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Ok, then I've given you all the info that you're going to get.










You have much to fear. I have detected immense amounts of win in from a storage unit but it too far for me to journey. Your off the hook, for now


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*









Nice












Quote:



Originally Posted by *1keith1*


A couple pictures seem to only be partly there, anybody else see this? maybe even the OP? If so could you re-upload the ones like this?


Think it's just you, bud. They've all shown up for me on 6 different forums that they're posted on, and no one else has complained of not being able to view them.

Maybe try a refresh?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiquidForce*


You have much to fear. I have detected immense amounts of win in from a storage unit but it too far for me to journey. Your off the hook, for now










LOL, you guys are a trip.

I did live in Davidson several years ago. My family had a condo over on Davidson Landing on Lake Norman. Nice area.


----------



## 1keith1

I even deleted all settings on my browser and it still does it.

I can go to the direct imageshack link too but same thing


----------



## Lord Xeb




----------



## LiquidForce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
LOL, you guys are a trip.

I did live in Davidson several years ago. My family had a condo over on Davidson Landing on Lake Norman. Nice area.

I knew my win detector did not point me astray... that elderly couple nearly died when I busted in pure ninja style. Interesting talk I had then, a few war stories and a plate of oatmeal cookies later I had to leave though. I had eaten my fill but I was still disappointed and caseless. The journey continues....

Yea I don't think I've every heard anyone say anything bad about Davidson. Its a great place to live.


----------



## mugan23

wow this build is my daily eye candy nice job so far man


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


wow this build is my daily eye candy nice job so far man


I quite agree. It's great to see the actual case taking shape now too


----------



## custommadename

These are all awesome pictures. I'm really glad you've now got a great work space to tinker with your projects. I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiquidForce*


I knew my win detector did not point me astray... that elderly couple nearly died when I busted in pure ninja style. Interesting talk I had then, a few war stories and a plate of oatmeal cookies later I had to leave though. I had eaten my fill but I was still disappointed and caseless. The journey continues....


























Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


wow this build is my daily eye candy nice job so far man


Thanks, mugan! I'm glad that you're enjoying the build.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I quite agree. It's great to see the actual case taking shape now too










Thanks as always, spider! I'm enjoying your project as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


These are all awesome pictures. I'm really glad you've now got a great work space to tinker with your projects. I'm rooting for you!


Man, it makes such a difference when you actually have ROOM to WORK.

Who woulda thunkit?


----------



## oliverw92

Sweet!


----------



## GOTFrog

So where's the finished case? With all that space you should be done by now.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Agreed! STOP BEING A LAZY BUM AND GIVE US SOMETHING!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Agreed! STOP BEING A LAZY BUM AND GIVE US SOMETHING!


I was going to say something rather defensive in favour of Xion but then I saw it was you posting and just laughed


----------



## Lord Xeb

<.< Thats me! Oh and your welcome.


----------



## Bane99

Xion, Keith isn't the only one. Some of the pictures have maybe 1 inch of picture and the rest of the image is just a white box. We can't be the only ones who see it like this.... 

Great work so far and even with the dremel! Last time I used a dremel it decided to run away from me on my straight cut


----------



## Lord Xeb

A master at work. That is all I have to say... Well until he messes up and nicks something. Then he is just a vulger idiot.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Sweet!












Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


So where's the finished case? With all that space you should be done by now.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Agreed! STOP BEING A LAZY BUM AND GIVE US SOMETHING!


Mind if I step away and take a breather every now and again? I have to eat.. sleep.. you know, the necessities.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I was going to say something rather defensive in favour of Xion but then I saw it was you posting and just laughed










Spider has my back.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bane99*


Xion, Keith isn't the only one. Some of the pictures have maybe 1 inch of picture and the rest of the image is just a white box. We can't be the only ones who see it like this.... 

Great work so far and even with the dremel! Last time I used a dremel it decided to run away from me on my straight cut










Thanks, Keith!

On the pics... hmm. Maybe it was the color balancing that did it. Not sure as I haven't heard anyone else complain about this problem.

Ah, well. I installed a flourescent overhead light in my shop last night, so it should keep me from having to do a color balance on the photos before uploading them. Hopefully it'll resolve this problem.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


A master at work. That is all I have to say... Well until he messes up and nicks something. Then he is just a vulger idiot.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


On the pics... hmm. Maybe it was the color balancing that did it. Not sure as I haven't heard anyone else complain about this problem.

Ah, well. I installed a flourescent overhead light in my shop last night, so it should keep me from having to do a color balance on the photos before uploading them. Hopefully it'll resolve this problem.


The images have all worked fine for me. Perhaps it is a browser issue? Although there was a time a little while back where I had a really nice picture of a sunset that I set as my desktop background and the colours were totally different on the desktop to the original image in the windows image viewer xD Maybe it actually is something like that


----------



## Lord Xeb

Updates pl0x? *stops and just sits there and stares*


----------



## F1ForFrags

Xion's case modding is officially better than sex. It was so good I skipped the jizz phase and went right to the porch for a smoke.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *F1ForFrags* 
Xion's case modding is officially better than sex. It was so good I skipped the jizz phase and went right to the porch for a smoke.

Hahahahahahaha!

Ain't that the truth.









*goes back to being the lurking voyeur*


----------



## Xion X2

You guys are too much.









Uploading some pics for another update. Give me an hour as there are a lot of them, and I tend to ramble.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Damn, I may not be around in an hour thus would have to wait until tomorrow... be quick haha


----------



## Xion X2

So last we left off we had worked on that motherboard tray and the corner supports for the frame.

Here she sits under her new work light, a daylight flourescent with two bright bulbs. Waiting to be attended to.



But wait. Those corner supports aren't done quite yet.

Let me preface this next part with saying this. I imagine there are two camps out there. Those who think I'm a ridiculous perfectionist and those who probably appreciate my attention to detail. Well, the reason I'm so picky is because, when I began this build, I said to myself that no matter what lengths I had to go to, the finished product would look professional as if built by a case manufacturer. That was and still is a key objective of mine with refleXion, so this next piece you're about to see is a direct result of that drive.

Here's a close up of the corner support. Notice running along the bottom that there is a rough lip that's left over from the dremel cut:



This lip will not be seen easily as it will be behind the front of the frame. But for one who would look closely after the case is complete, they would see this:



See how the lip, being a rough cut, doesn't allow the corner support to sit flush with the frame of the Zero G Chamber? These two pieces will be bolted together, so I'd like as clean a join as possible.

So, time to break out the dremel again to grind these supports down. I'll be grinding off that lip that's keeping the pieces from sitting flush against one another.

Let's get the dremel ready.



And away we go.



Ok, stopping point. Look where my finger is resting. To the left we haven't touched yet. To the right, we've hit with the grinding wheel. See the difference?



But.. wow.. these things go about as fast as the cutting discs. After just grinding half the corner support, look at what's happened to our wheel.



Not good. Definitely need something stronger.

It was at that moment that I was reminded of my first job out of high school. To put it plainly, it sucked. I worked in a warehouse doing some pretty hard labor. The company I worked for built huge carpet carousels, and one of my tasks was to grind hundreds of galvanized piping day after day with a small handheld grinder to prep it for welding. And then I thought, you know, I didn't do that stuff with one of these hollowed out, cheaply made grinding/sanding wheels. What I used was a diamond-cut steel bit. So there has to be something better out there for this job. And hopefully Dremel makes it.

Time for a trip to Home Depot. And when I got there, I found just what I was looking for. A large multi-purpose grinding/sanding kit.



That's what I need. Grinding stones.

Let's give them a whirl. I'll try this one out first.







Ahhh yeah, now we're getting somewhere. This is looking good, but it's left some rough edges that need to be treated with the file.



You love me in my ninja work gloves.

Take a look at the two corner pieces now. Notice the difference.





And now, look how well this new corner piece joins to the frame as compared to before we hit it with the grinder.



Looking a lot better. :yepp:

More to come tomorrow.


----------



## Xion X2

A sneak peek into the next update.


----------



## 1keith1

Again a photo is not fully there

see here:
http://img62.imageshack.us/i/dsc12840001.jpg/


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1keith1*


Again a photo is not fully there

see here:
http://img62.imageshack.us/i/dsc12840001.jpg/


It's your browser, man. It shows up just fine for me and most everyone else.

What browser are you running?


----------



## 1keith1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


It's your browser, man. It shows up just fine for me and most everyone else.

What browser are you running?


using google chrome,  It works in internet explorer!!


----------



## custommadename

I'm using Chrome too, but I don't have any issues at all. Check out http://www.chromeplugins.org/google/ to see if someone can help you fix it.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Your a real ass... D: I WANT MORE!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I love your ninja gloves!


----------



## Crazyman0005

Look away!!!! stay away from the case mods!!!!!!

....I canttt..... itsss sooo bbbeeeaaauuutttiiifffuullllllll....... *bang* *eyes melt*


----------



## Lord Xeb

O_O I will get the janitor e_e *walks off*


----------



## ohabu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1keith1*


using google chrome,  It works in internet explorer!!


What is happening is that chrome cuts the connection to the server before the image is fully loaded. Used to be an issue back when we were on dialup and someone would post a ton of images. Sure there is a setting somewhere that can fix it.


----------



## GOTFrog

I hard somewhere that you were going to be giving this case and build to me when it's done. Thx, it's going to look good in my office


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Your a real ass... D: I WANT MORE!


Tonight.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I love your ninja gloves!


Sweet, aren't they.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazyman0005*


Look away!!!! stay away from the case mods!!!!!!

....I canttt..... itsss sooo bbbeeeaaauuutttiiifffuullllllll....... *bang* *eyes melt*












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


O_O I will get the janitor e_e *walks off*












Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I hard somewhere that you were going to be giving this case and build to me when it's done. Thx, it's going to look good in my office


Your source is obviously flawed.









More to come tonight, guys.


----------



## custommadename

Can't wait! With the completion nearing, it's becoming more and more normal to look at the pictures several times over.


----------



## darkraid

Its so hard to find the updates now. I have to look through pages of posts! lol

Looking good though its taking a long time.


----------



## Lord Xeb

D: Update!


----------



## darkraid

Xion X2 is currently viewing this thread! :O


----------



## Lord Xeb

He he was.... D:


----------



## 1keith1

Gah you made me think there was update! I could go to sleep now but i must not until there is update to be seen!!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Xion was only like 20 minutes ago!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
Can't wait! With the completion nearing, it's becoming more and more normal to look at the pictures several times over.











Ok, these hands are ready to go back to work.



But.. wait. Forgot something important.



Entering Ninja Mode...

Ready for anything... ready even for a tool that'd be in my hands for the first time.

The Skilsaw. I found her on sale for 24.99$ at Home Depot. A real steal, I thought.



Okaayyy.. depth adjustment looks good.

This is actually the first time I'm using one of these. It's probably etched in my memory as the tool I remember seeing my father use the most as I was growing up (I'm in my early thirties if any of you were wondering.) So I was anxious to get the feel of it by cutting some 1/4" plexi.

Oh, sorry.. I almost forgot to explain why we're breaking out the Skilsaw in the first place.

Tonight, I'm doing some more work on the Zero-G Chamber. Notice the bottom shelf in this picture. It's buckling a little down the middle with the SSD shelf resting on it.



To remedy this, I planned to experiment with some thicker plexi just for that bottom shelf. Instead of 1/8" I would try 1/4". This stuff is too thick to cut/break with my bending brake, so I needed a way to cut it. And after doing some research, it seemed like a circular saw was the way to go.

For blades, I'm using 140 tooth 7 1/4" Avanti made for cutting plastics and plywood. You'll notice the teeth are shorter than what you often see on your standard sawblades.

Set-up complete. Shelf length and width marked with the sharpie. We'll be cutting along that black rectangle shown in the bottom right of the plexi sheet. And to ensure a straight cut, we'll use an aluminum angle for a straight edge.



Earplugs in, safety glasses on.









Pretty good results. The 140 tooth blades gave me a nice smooth cut. Any jagged edges you see is just the protective paper over the plexi. The cut surface is smooth to the touch. It'll need to be sanded and polished.. maybe dressed with some edge trim. We'll experiment with that later.

Here's how it looks in the frame.



The shelf no longer buckles. Yeah, my side panel's gotten some dust and dirt on it from sitting in the shop with all these tools. It's ok.. I'll clean it up with some windex and an air duster later.



Looking pretty good. Still more work to be done on the chamber. I'm still not happy with the edges of the perspex, but I'll save that for another day.

For now, I'll introduce you to my latest workshop investment.





After seeing all the magic that callen has been able to create with his routing table, I just couldn't resist. They had the Ryobi table and router down at the Depot for 99$, and I couldn't pass it up. It's just a small table, but for the work I'm doing it should suit me just fine. I spent much of tonight just assembling it, but I'll be giving it some play in the next few days. It will have some important work to do on the Zero-G Chamber.

That's all for now. Thanks again for following the making of refleXion.


----------



## Xion X2




----------



## Lord Xeb

Now that is hot!


----------



## oliverw92

GRrrrrr you have a router table! That is the single most important thing i want to own! Grrrr you make me jealous









That last pic is hot!


----------



## mugan23

why is every thing ""evga"" so sexy


----------



## SgtHop

Because they actually try to make their stuff look good, lol.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Because they actually try to make their stuff look good, lol.


And they actually have a sense of style.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Well... refleXion is now more than a Zero G chamber in my head now







Keep those updates coming, they're deliciously juicy!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Agreed! *grabs a pan so the juice does not get everywhere*


----------



## darkraid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Well... refleXion is now more than a Zero G chamber in my head now







Keep those updates coming, they're deliciously juicy!


I have the same mobo and possibly monitor as you! :O
Thought I was like the only one with this mobo!!

I have a UV setup


----------



## NoGuru

Your giving peace and hope to the world! This just in, Refection saves the universe form certain doom!


----------



## GOTFrog

Wow never thought that a skillsaw ans security glasses could be so sexy


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Now that is hot!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
GRrrrrr you have a router table! That is the single most important thing i want to own! Grrrr you make me jealous









That last pic is hot!

Yeah, I can't wait to give this thing a go.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Well... refleXion is now more than a Zero G chamber in my head now







Keep those updates coming, they're deliciously juicy!

Thanks, spider.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Your giving peace and hope to the world! This just in, Refection saves the universe form certain doom!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *GOTFrog* 
Wow never thought that a skillsaw ans security glasses could be so sexy

That's refleXion.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkraid*


I have the same mobo and possibly monitor as you! :O
Thought I was like the only one with this mobo!!

I have a UV setup










It's a beautiful board eh?







Took quite a while to track it down but when I finally managed to get my hands on it, I was very pleased. My setup is only temporary at the moment so I haven't decided whether or not I'll go UV


----------



## Thedark1337

Awesome update brah


----------



## mugan23

am scared to ask but what is all this costing you. :3


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Lots of janitorial equipment to clean up this thread...


----------



## Lord Xeb

Man this build is spewing hotness


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


am scared to ask but what is all this costing you. :3


That's like asking someone how much they make. It's not about the money, it's about the job. And you can take that to the bank!


----------



## GOTFrog

It's not about the money it's aabout the sacrifices your willing to make.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


And you can take that to the bank!


Well I am banking on this one







....So no checks..cards or money orders









Chuck D

Fold on...


----------



## metro

Great work on the case, but something else is distracting me...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 









Ok, these hands are ready to go back to work.



But.. wait. Forgot something important.



Entering Ninja Mode...

How did you do that? Do you have a third hand? Camera in your mouth?


----------



## custommadename

Or a timer.


----------



## GOTFrog

How come it's not finished yet? Guess I'm going to have to wait till I come back from my cruise. And I hope that it's going to be finished by then.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mugan23*


am scared to ask but what is all this costing you. :3


No comment.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Man this build is spewing hotness


Thanks, Xeb.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*


Well I am banking on this one







....So no checks..cards or money orders









Chuck D

Fold on...


Thanks.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *metro*


Great work on the case, but something else is distracting me...

How did you do that? Do you have a third hand? Camera in your mouth?










It's actually quite easy with my third arm.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


Or a timer.


Biiiinnngggoooo.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


How come it's not finished yet? Guess I'm going to have to wait till I come back from my cruise. And I hope that it's going to be finished by then.


Patience, my friend. Patience. refleXion cannot be rushed. I won't allow it to end up as just another build that "might've been."


----------



## Xion X2

(Crysis reference)

It was time to play with the new routing table. Here I'm running just a spare piece of plexi through it to test. I'm routing through with my trusty Bosch upspiral straight bit. It's the same one that I used in my RotoZip.



You can't beat the smooth, clean finish this bit leaves behind. Just look how smooth it carves out the plexi (the cut on the top right.)



I bought a standard straight bit by SKIL, but it doesn't even compare to this upspiral. It wasn't carving clean.. it was causing the plexi to foam and melt around the edges. So I took it out and threw in the Bosch upspiral, and all is well again. :up:

So what are we doing tonight.. well, we're doing a little rework. I know, I know.. no one likes to do things over, especially me. But as goes this project, so goes a good part of my time, money and.. well, life, basically. I've invested a lot into this work, so if an opportunity presents itself to make a part of it better, then I will.

In the last update, I showed how the bottom shelf in the Zero Gravity Chamber was buckling a little due to the weight of the SSD shelf. We were able to remedy that by making that bottom shelf out of 1/4" plexi instead of the 1/8" that was used originally. In addition, the original mount for the SSD shelf was very simplistic and rather ineffective. It was a straight join with weld-on, and while it will hold okay, there are more effective ways to bond two shelves together.

So tonight, we're going to explore a better way of joining the Zero-G shelves together by cutting and routing some 1/4" plexi to replace the 1/8" plexi that's currently in the chamber.

Here I am marking the SSD shelf location.



Where you see the shelf rest, we'll be routing a groove out in that bottom shelf for it to fit snug in. Here, I'll show.

Lined up on the routing table.



I've set my depth at 1/8". Remember that we're not carving _through_ the shelf but just routing a groove out for our SSD shelf to fit snug in.



The depth of the rip fence on this table is too shallow, so I had to remove it and replace it with an aluminum angle positioned far enough back to route a little more than 3 inches into the shelf.

Here's the end product. A nice, clean straight groove cut into our shelf.





That turned out really well and was a lot easier than setting up a straight edge and cutting with the RotoZip. Having a bench just allows you better leverage, along with square cuts.

So, now it was time to cut a new SSD shelf in 1/4" plexi to replace the 1/8" piece. Time to crank up the new toy.



My new Ryobi table saw with 30 in. adjustable width to the right of the blade.

I moved it into the back corner of my shop next to the routing table.



It was fun using a handsaw to cut this stuff until it became difficult to make square cuts even with a straight edge. The Skilsaw kept getting hung in the plexi which would cause it to drift a little.

I admire anyone who has both the patience and skill to use hand tools for everything, but my philosophy is if there's a better, quicker, more precise way to do something, then that's the way I'm going. And this table saw will save me a lot of headaches and a lot of time. I'm doing a lot of work with plexi in this build and will in future builds as well.

The thing I noticed immediately with the table saw was how simple it was to square off a piece of material. Two of the four sides of my plexi sheet were not square because of the Skilsaw drifting, and I was able to correct that in a matter of minutes.



Ok, the first test... how well can it cut through not just plexi but tougher material, like solid state drives...



Anyone want to take a guess?










I'd have to be out of my freaking mind and then some, obviously.

No, what I'm doing here is measuring off that SSD shelf, because I'm going to cut the new shelf to the same exact size.

Lining up the cut with the miter fence.



We'll be cutting right along that line for our shelf width.

And away we go.





WWWEEE_EAAAAAAARRRR__RRRRRRRRRR...._



Notice that I'm feeding the blade while standing to the right and out of the kickback path. I've heard this is the _smart_ thing to do...

And after what seems like far too easy a job, we're through. Here you can see the nice, clean cut it gives us. I'm using 180 tooth 10" Irwin blades made for plastic and plywood.





Ok, retrieving our shelf that we had routed the groove in before...



And we'll slide the new SSD shelf down in that groove..



Voila.

We'll secure the two pieces with weld-on. This should give us a cleaner and more secure bond than just bonding two flat pieces together.. especially with the more sturdy 1/4" plexi. :yepp:



And, using our old SSD shelf as a template, we'll mark the drillholes for the new shelf...



And those will be drilled shortly.

Thanks for reading; that's it for tonight. Time for me to clean up some of this plexi dust before I get caught in a blizzard.


----------



## SgtHop

Sweet deal dude. I really like that pic with the routing table, with all the plexi pieces flying around. It's neat.


----------



## madswimmer

wow cant wait til this is finished
subscribed


----------



## oliverw92

GRRRR i want your router table. My school can't get one because it is against health and safety regulations


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


GRRRR i want your router table. My school can't get one because it is against health and safety regulations










Thats quite odd....my school allowed us to use a router and thats potentially much more risky than a router table?


----------



## oliverw92

Nah i use a router all the time, the thing with a router table is its just a spinning thing of death sticking out of a surface, and there is no way to cover it normally unless you are doing certain cuts. It's more risky than an actual router cos you can really easily fall on the spinning bit.


----------



## Thedark1337

Wow... nice update


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Ahhhhh I always loved the smell of plexi when cutting and glueing. Its been ...hmmmmmmm.....30+ yrs since my shop class days.

Good job with the cuts and project so far.

Chuck D

Fold on...


----------



## custommadename

I'm just now starting to get a feel for how big your work area really is. It looks really hardcore!


----------



## zoop425

how much was that table saw? I really need one. And amazing job!


----------



## Blade1000000

ok how far along is this job... its steaming with so much hawtness i think i need to take my shirt off... TOO DAMN HAWT


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Sweet deal dude. I really like that pic with the routing table, with all the plexi pieces flying around. It's neat.

Thanks, sgt!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madswimmer* 
wow cant wait til this is finished
subscribed

Welcome to refleXion, madswimmer. Glad to have you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
GRRRR i want your router table. My school can't get one because it is against health and safety regulations









So get one yourself. Or is the problem that you don't have a place to put it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
Wow... nice update









Thanks, dark!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh* 
Ahhhhh I always loved the smell of plexi when cutting and glueing. Its been ...hmmmmmmm.....30+ yrs since my shop class days.

Good job with the cuts and project so far.

Chuck D

Fold on...

It certainly has a distinct smell. Smells horrible. I much prefer the smell of lumber from the boards and plywood sitting against my wall. Every time I walk into my shop, I just take a big whiff of the lumber smell. Love it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
I'm just now starting to get a feel for how big your work area really is. It looks really hardcore!

Thanks, custom! It's a pretty basic shop, but it's certainly more than I had just a few weeks ago.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoop425* 
how much was that table saw? I really need one. And amazing job!

Thanks, zoop! I bought the newest Ryobi model which set me back 269$. There was one on clearance with fewer options for $199. There's also an entry model for $119 but it doesn't have the extendable support tray to the right of the blade, and it's not portable (mine has wheels so you can lug it around easy.) The biggest reason I bought this model is because of that extendable support tray on the right as it allows you to cut material up to 40+ inches in width. That was important.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade1000000* 
ok how far along is this job... its steaming with so much hawtness i think i need to take my shirt off... TOO DAMN HAWT

About 4 and a half months into the project, and I'm hoping in another 1.5 - 2 months that it'll be finished. It's an ambitious one, so we'll see. Thanks for the props.

Right now I'm busy polishing my router skills. This plexi makes a real mess.. I know that much.




Shop-vac to the rescue. There's a vacuum attachment on the back of the router table that's built into the fence, but since I'm not using the stock fence (too short a depth for the shelves that I'm carving) then I can't use it. Which ultimately means that there's a 100% chance of snow any time that I flip the switch on the router with plexi on the table.

Here's some of the work I'm doing. Basically just trying to learn this router to see how clean a groove cut that I can get.



The screws for the SSDs are too short to mount through 1/4" plexi, so I'm using the router to clear away the plexi where the SSDs mount through the back.

I'm also now thinking about just sanding/polishing the edges of the plexi instead of framing it. If I can get it completely transparent (or close) then I may keep it like this as it kind of shimmers in the light.



And.. look, ma! No work gloves! (although I felt naked without them) :hitself:


----------



## Blade1000000

got any photos of what the case itself looks like atm?


----------



## mugan23

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade1000000* 
got any photos of what the case itself looks like atm?

ya ive been waiting for a glimps


----------



## Xion X2

This is the most recent shot that I have. Very early build shot but shows the Zero Gravity concept for the SSD drives and water pumps. Keep in mind that all parts will be powdercoated, so those scuffs on the panel won't be there.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Cool!


----------



## Blade1000000

Wicked


----------



## mugan23

shinny


----------



## Blade1000000

this is spewing hawtness

perrrrrty


----------



## Sangko

There's nothing I can say except: that is beautiful.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Damnit. I just wanted to go to bed but no... You had to post another update









Nah I'm just playin'







Keep them coming, they're exciting!


----------



## oliverw92

To get the edges clear, sand to 1000 grit then rub it really hard with some Brasso (liquid metal polish) on a clothe. I tend to find each edge takes at least 5 minutes. The more you do, the more shiny it becomes









And yeah i have nowhere to put a router table







I just ordered a dremel 300 with a router table attatchment though, so technically i have a mini router table!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You've been spoiling us with these daily updates... and I want today's!


----------



## mugan23

wow folks, i think we are pushing him to much now :3, modding should be fun not stress. but i really do need my daily dose of shinny


----------



## Blade1000000

let me ask where does the power supply go?


----------



## Xaero252

Hey, I have the same waterblocks as you and was wondering about plating; I havn't mounted the blocks yet, so they are still new; however my GPU block has some tarnish already, which disappoints me, I am thinking of cleaning it up with lemon juice or ketchup, but i know that since its copper it will likely just tarnish again. Theres a plating shop a few miles south of here that does electroless nickel plating, what thickness should I go for (.0001-.001") and approx how long does it take? I was planning on doing the majority of my build and getting my rig up & running this weekend, but I may just get it all ready to go and plate the blocks, since nickel is sexy, doesn't hurt temps much, and protects my copper.
Also, amazing looking build, wish I had the tools and patience to do stuff like this








Edit: to the above poster, the power supply goes underneath an acrylic panel in the "Zero Gravity" (TM?) Chamber, underneath all the SSD's and pumps.

Edit2: Nevermind, all the plating companies have a minimum $200 charge around here ><


----------



## 88hurst

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade1000000* 
let me ask where does the power supply go?

I believe it's going in the zero gravity chamber at the bottom.


----------



## Zurginator

I registered to say....

THAT'S FLIPPING AWESOME!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I registered to say...

XION WHERE DID YOU GO?!









Okay so maybe that was a lie. But still,

XION WHERE DID YOU GO?!


----------



## Striker36

yea. this build is ALREADY stunning. i cant wait to see it finished.

and the photography is incredible


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Cool!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade1000000* 
Wicked


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mugan23* 







shinny


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade1000000* 
this is spewing hawtness

perrrrrty
























Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sangko* 
There's nothing I can say except: that is beautiful.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Damnit. I just wanted to go to bed but no... You had to post another update









Nah I'm just playin'







Keep them coming, they're exciting!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
You've been spoiling us with these daily updates... and I want today's!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mugan23* 
wow folks, i think we are pushing him to much now :3, modding should be fun not stress. but i really do need my daily dose of shinny


Quote:


Originally Posted by *88hurst* 
I believe it's going in the zero gravity chamber at the bottom.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zurginator* 
I registered to say....

THAT'S FLIPPING AWESOME!











Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
I registered to say...

XION WHERE DID YOU GO?!









Okay so maybe that was a lie. But still,

XION WHERE DID YOU GO?!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
yea. this build is ALREADY stunning. i cant wait to see it finished.

and the photography is incredible

Thank you all for the wonderful support and comments.









Not a lot happening at the moment as I've had to restock on some materials and purchase some more tools. The weather is also playing a factor. Temperatures have been in the freezing area again today, and my workshop is not heated. All I have is a small ceramic heater that struggles to keep up with these kinds of temps.

I ran out of plexi while working on the Zero Gravity Chamber Sunday night and had to pick up another 24x36" sheet at lunch today. So things should resume tomorrow.

Some additional tools that I've invested in to help speed the project along:


> - 2 x Mastercraft 10" circular table saw blades made for aluminum cutting
> - 50-pc Neiko router bit set
> - 3 lbs of "Starlight Black" powdercoating (arrived!)


Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
To get the edges clear, sand to 1000 grit then rub it really hard with some Brasso (liquid metal polish) on a clothe. I tend to find each edge takes at least 5 minutes. The more you do, the more shiny it becomes









And yeah i have nowhere to put a router table







I just ordered a dremel 300 with a router table attatchment though, so technically i have a mini router table!

Thanks for the tip, Oliver. I have recently found the 1000 grit to do a nice job followed by finer grit, like 1500. I'll look into the Brasso as well as I've never used it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade1000000* 
let me ask where does the power supply go?

The power supply will fit in the bottom of the Zero-G Chamber.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xaero252* 
Hey, I have the same waterblocks as you and was wondering about plating; I havn't mounted the blocks yet, so they are still new; however my GPU block has some tarnish already, which disappoints me, I am thinking of cleaning it up with lemon juice or ketchup, but i know that since its copper it will likely just tarnish again. Theres a plating shop a few miles south of here that does electroless nickel plating, what thickness should I go for (.0001-.001") and approx how long does it take? I was planning on doing the majority of my build and getting my rig up & running this weekend, but I may just get it all ready to go and plate the blocks, since nickel is sexy, doesn't hurt temps much, and protects my copper.
Also, amazing looking build, wish I had the tools and patience to do stuff like this








Edit: to the above poster, the power supply goes underneath an acrylic panel in the "Zero Gravity" (TM?) Chamber, underneath all the SSD's and pumps.

Edit2: Nevermind, all the plating companies have a minimum $200 charge around here ><

If you check around at some other shops, Xaero, you may find some that will do it cheaper. I had all my blocks nickel plated for 65$. 200$ is outrageous. Sounds like they're trying to rip you off.

The guy who supervised the job told me that the thickness was around 1/1000 of an inch.

Thanks again, everyone! I'm very excited about the progress continuing to be made on refleXion. With the new router table, it will allow me to do some things with the Zero-G Chamber to make it look even more professional. Very, very excited, and I think you'll begin to see this project nearing completion before too much longer.

The very last stage of the project has yet to be revealed and will have a "fireworks" effect at the end. There isn't a doubt in my mind that, if implemented effectively, it is going to WOW a lot of people--far beyond anything you have seen to date. For those who are _really_ curious and don't want to wait around to discover what it is, I have left a very revealing clue somewhere in this project log. It appears that no one has picked up on it yet, though. If anyone is able to figure it out, I would prefer that you PM me your guess as I'd like it to remain a mystery to the majority.

I figured this would be a fun twist to add to the project.. kind of like a scavenger hunt of sorts.









A sincere thanks to all my devoted followers here,

Michael


----------



## SgtHop

Sexy. That's an HX1000, isn't it?


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Sexy. That's an HX1000, isn't it?


Yep. Great PSU.

Ok, since I've kept you guys waiting, I'm going to release some shots of the build that weren't shown prior, and if you look closely, there is a clue in one of them in relation to what I was talking about earlier.


----------



## custommadename

I like how easily the PSU seems to fit in there. What are you going to do about the area where the PSU should go? I expect nothing less than excellence, but I feel like asking anyway.


----------



## Xion X2




----------



## nafljhy

i can has right?


----------



## Blade1000000

im not seeing the mystery Xion X2 if you would be so kind can you PM me what the MYSTERY Fireworks effect is? PRETTY PRETTY Please?


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


I like how easily the PSU seems to fit in there. What are you going to do about the area where the PSU should go? I expect nothing less than excellence, but I feel like asking anyway.


The vacant PSU location will have a Swiftech MCR-220 radiator installed there. There will be one on the roof of the case directly vertical above it, carrying the "reflective" theme of the build.

I'll be using my table saw to cut two smooth aluminum panels, running lengthwise, on both the top and bottom of the case. These will either replace or overlay what is currently in the frame so that I can cut vents only where they are needed. The Cosmos frame had too many vent cuts in it which made it look messy--especially since I wouldn't be using some of them. I pointed out some of these earlier in the build.

You guys will see everything in its "near" final form, freshly painted, within the next few weeks, hopefully. Trust me that I say that I'm working on this as often as I can. This is just a very ambitious build that is taking a while to get everything right.










So this week I should be able to put the final touches on the Zero Gravity Chamber and the case frame. Then all that remains as far as build is the radboxes. Then, she can go off to paint (finally.)


----------



## SgtHop

Trust me, I know how amazing they are, lol. I have one in my sig rig, and I'm going to get another one for my backup. I don't think there's a single thing that Corsair makes which is ungood. They seem to only put their badge on the best of the best.

Also, those pics are, once again, amazing.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade1000000*


im not seeing the mystery Xion X2 if you would be so kind can you PM me what the MYSTERY Fireworks effect is? PRETTY PRETTY Please?


I'm going to give everyone some time to see if anyone is able to figure it out.

There are two clues. One I've provided earlier in this thread. The other you've just seen in one of those three photos. And here is the third:


> Center yourself.


Whoever is able to figure out the secret behind refleXion, I will send you a little something in the mail as a memoir of the project as an appreciative gesture for your ongoing support throughout.

I look forward to seeing some of the replies.









Just so you guys know, I haven't done this with any other group. The enthusiasm and support for refleXion has been so great around here that I feel you guys deserve something unique and fun like I hope this will be.


----------



## SgtHop

FFFFFF. I'm going to have to go through 91 pages of jizz jokes and find that.


----------



## Blade1000000

Now i wish i knew what i was looking for


----------



## custommadename

Is that case window UV-reactive? From the looks of the reflection of the watercooling tube, it is insanely clean, too.


----------



## Xion X2

Ok, custom has deciphered the latest clue. The side panel isn't "UV" reactive but it does respond to light.



The side panel window, instead of being a mirror, is actually two-way mirror perspex. It's the same stuff that's used in security cameras. When lit from behind, it becomes transparent so that you can see through it.

Notice in the above photo that at the left corner where the softbox is sitting behind it, it is perfectly transparent. Then, as you move to the right and out of the path of light, it becomes a mirror again.










This is not the "secret" but it does factor into it. Keep pondering it to see if you can figure it out, custom. Please PM me with any guesses.


----------



## Rebel4055

UPDATES!!









MY pants are getting dirty!!!


----------



## custommadename

Care to wash off the dirt with some...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

What a brilliant idea! Looks like it fits nice and snug in that Zero G chamber! I'll have to trawl through the rest of the thread and try to find this clue. I like figuring out stuff like this lol. It's getting really exciting now eh?


----------



## bennieboi6969

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


What a brilliant idea! Looks like it fits nice and snug in that Zero G chamber! I'll have to trawl through the rest of the thread and try to find this clue. I like figuring out stuff like this lol. It's getting really exciting now eh?


agreed love that some people actually give a **** what their comp looks like so much i must say that some people dont have the skills needed to pull off a nice clean build that looks amazing in everyway. cant wait to see this and spidermonkeys builds all finished!!!!


----------



## detroitpc313

Amazing build.... What kinda of camera are you using?


----------



## hometoast

Xion, this is the best build log ever. Not only is the build amazing, you know how to keep readers interested.

First build log with a treasure hunt? Nice!

@detroit: http://www.overclock.net/7781824-post57.html (Nikon D40)


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I can't seem to figure out what's at the bottom of the case in the first picture... Is that another rad? You said you aren't going to have a PSU there... so...

Help?

(I hope I solved a mystery!)


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


What a brilliant idea! Looks like it fits nice and snug in that Zero G chamber! I'll have to trawl through the rest of the thread and try to find this clue. I like figuring out stuff like this lol. It's getting really exciting now eh?


It should, spider. You have no idea what a headache that PSU gave me when I was trying to design this chamber. I had to enlarge the dimensions so that it would fit. There's only so much room in the Cosmos. If you saw the pic with the 5970s installed, I'm literally squeezing every inch out of it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bennieboi6969*


agreed love that some people actually give a **** what their comp looks like so much i must say that some people dont have the skills needed to pull off a nice clean build that looks amazing in everyway. cant wait to see this and spidermonkeys builds all finished!!!!


Thanks, bennieboi.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *detroitpc313*


Amazing build.... What kinda of camera are you using?


Thanks, detroit. It's a Nikon D40 DSLR.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


Xion, this is the best build log ever. Not only is the build amazing, you know how to keep readers interested.

First build log with a treasure hunt? Nice!

@detroit: http://www.overclock.net/7781824-post57.html (Nikon D40)


Thanks, hometoast!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


I can't seem to figure out what's at the bottom of the case in the first picture... Is that another rad? You said you aren't going to have a PSU there... so...

Help?

(I hope I solved a mystery!)


Yep, it's a Swiftech MCR-220. And no, that's not the mystery.







Think bigger! This is huge.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You got a Classified, didn't you....

Red PCI-E slots!!

EDIT: Maybe you also implemented those PCI-E covers? The two that are still red are where the GPU's will be...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

its pretty late but subbed.
Your work looks awsome


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
You got a Classified, didn't you....

Red PCI-E slots!!

EDIT: Maybe you also implemented those PCI-E covers? The two that are still red are where the GPU's will be...

Nope, that picture was taken a few weeks ago before I went with the eVGA board. I should probably B&W that picture to avoid confusion.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
its pretty late but subbed.
Your work looks awsome









Thanks, Bastiaan.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Nope, that picture was taken a few weeks ago before I went with the eVGA board. I should probably B&W that picture to avoid confusion.









Thanks, Bastiaan.









Agh! You're making this hardddddd.

*Back to staring at the pictures*


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Agh! You're making this hardddddd.

*Back to staring at the pictures*


Well, custom has already uncovered *clue #2 *that's in the most recent pictures, so just follow his lead.

That's not the whole secret, but it plays into it. *Clue #1* is the big one and is hidden earlier in the thread somewhere. *Clue #3* I just gave a few posts up.

It probably won't be easy to figure out, but whoever does will uncover the last stage in the project and the idea that gave birth to refleXion.


----------



## chobes

ive been stalking this thread for a while... im usually silent, but this is one build that is off the wall, so much craftsmanship and creativity, best of all it looks like like its a VERY high quality big company produced enthusiast build! (and i mean that in a way that the quality is so high, and NOT cheap mass production quality hehe







)

and i love the zero-g chamber idea, im huge on the clear, clean looking, and chrome/classy look.. which this has it all!


----------



## Zurginator

I just had an idea.

Are you chrome/nickel plating the Zero-G chamber?


----------



## oliverw92

I think i may have an idea...

You spoke earlier in the thread about using softbox lighting INSIDE the case instead of cathodes/LEDs. So seeing that photo with the softbox behind the mirrored acrylic, i am guessing you are using mini softbox lighting techniques inside the Zero-G chamber to light up the SSDs so you get the effect of JUST seeing the SSDs through the window, and the rest of the window is mirrored. And you may be adding more in the main area to highlight parts of the motherboard etc.


----------



## Hydraulic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I think i may have an idea...

You spoke earlier in the thread about using softbox lighting INSIDE the case instead of cathodes/LEDs. So seeing that photo with the softbox behind the mirrored acrylic, i am guessing you are using mini softbox lighting techniques inside the Zero-G chamber to light up the SSDs so you get the effect of JUST seeing the SSDs through the window, and the rest of the window is mirrored. And you may be adding more in the main area to highlight parts of the motherboard etc.


And to add to this: possibly the res will be huge, and in the chamber in front of the one with the SSD's, that way you look through water at them. So it will look completely insane when its all finished...


----------



## Smoked Tails

This mod is totally nuts, man. My hat is off to you. As far as guessing about your secret, I can't help but think that you're going deep space with it. Starlight black powdercoat, your avatar is a galaxy or some other celestial entity and your window cutout is fairly galactic shaped as well.

You've certainly tossed some ideas my way if I ever get off my duff and mod anything. I've had the same 3700 BQE since they came out, I'm due for a change. +rep x eleventy billion for this build, man.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chobes*


ive been stalking this thread for a while... im usually silent, but this is one build that is off the wall, so much craftsmanship and creativity, best of all it looks like like its a VERY high quality big company produced enthusiast build! (and i mean that in a way that the quality is so high, and NOT cheap mass production quality hehe







)

and i love the zero-g chamber idea, im huge on the clear, clean looking, and chrome/classy look.. which this has it all!


That's a wonderful comment, chobes. Thank you so much, bud.









One of my objectives was to have this build appear as professionally made and not by some Joe Shmoe working out of his garage with half a toolbox.









So thank you very much. I'm glad that you view it in the way that you do.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zurginator*


I just had an idea.

Are you chrome/nickel plating the Zero-G chamber?










Nope, I won't be chrome plating it. It'll be powdercoated starlight black along with the rest of the interior.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I think i may have an idea...

You spoke earlier in the thread about using softbox lighting INSIDE the case instead of cathodes/LEDs. So seeing that photo with the softbox behind the mirrored acrylic, i am guessing you are using mini softbox lighting techniques inside the Zero-G chamber to light up the SSDs so you get the effect of JUST seeing the SSDs through the window, and the rest of the window is mirrored. And you may be adding more in the main area to highlight parts of the motherboard etc.


Oliver, you have some nice, creative ideas. And you were absolutely, 100% right about polishing the edges of the plexi instead of framing it (it's looking great.) Unfortunately, none of your guesses above are the secret.









You're right in saying I mentioned earlier about using softbox lighting inside the chamber. I now plan to use spot lighting instead as it'd be very difficult to mount a softbox in there with as little room as there is after everything else is installed.

The side panel will be lit in such a way that you see all components inside the case once refleXion is powered on. So it will go from mirror --> transparent in the press of the power button.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*


And to add to this: possibly the res will be huge, and in the chamber in front of the one with the SSD's, that way you look through water at them. So it will look completely insane when its all finished...


Interesting idea, but no. I'm afraid that's not the secret.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Smoked Tails*


This mod is totally nuts, man. My hat is off to you. As far as guessing about your secret, I can't help but think that you're going deep space with it. Starlight black powdercoat, your avatar is a galaxy or some other celestial entity and your window cutout is fairly galactic shaped as well.

You've certainly tossed some ideas my way if I ever get off my duff and mod anything. I've had the same 3700 BQE since they came out, I'm due for a change. +rep x eleventy billion for this build, man.


Thanks, Smoked!










Everyone--Smoked is on the right track.









I've had a couple of people come very close, but no one has guessed the secret yet. I'm keeping track of all the guesses and will be sharing more clues as we go along.


----------



## Wons

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


I've had a couple of people come very close, but no one has guessed the secret yet. I'm keeping track of all the guesses and will be sharing more clues as we go along.


As CRUEL as they may think your are being









You have really given them some great clues.

BTW... have you noticed how quiet Xeb has been recently?


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


That's a wonderful comment, chobes. Thank you so much, bud.









One of my objectives was to have this build appear as professionally made and not by some Joe Shmoe working out of his garage with half a toolbox.









So thank you very much. I'm glad that you view it in the way that you do.

Nope, I won't be chrome plating it. It'll be powdercoated starlight black along with the rest of the interior.

Oliver, you have some nice, creative ideas. And you were absolutely, 100% right about polishing the edges of the plexi instead of framing it (it's looking great.) Unfortunately, none of your guesses above are the secret.









You're right in saying I mentioned earlier about using softbox lighting inside the chamber. I now plan to use spot lighting instead as it'd be very difficult to mount a softbox in there with as little room as there is after everything else is installed.

The side panel will be lit in such a way that you see all components inside the case once refleXion is powered on. So it will go from mirror --> transparent in the press of the power button.

Interesting idea, but no. I'm afraid that's not the secret.









Thanks, Smoked!









Everyone--Smoked is on the right track.









I've had a couple of people come very close, but no one has guessed the secret yet. I'm keeping track of all the guesses and will be sharing more clues as we go along.


You're building a fusion generator a la Doc Oc in Spiderman 2 that's going to float at the center of your 'gravity window', arent you?









Well.. if I'm goin down...


----------



## Thedark1337

I believe you are going for a space galaxy effect? Something like your reflection will be of a galaxy, but when you switch it on its a computer?


----------



## oliverw92

You are going to project a galaxy onto the window?


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
You're building a fusion generator a la Doc Oc in Spiderman 2 that's going to float at the center of your 'gravity window', arent you?









Well.. if I'm goin down...










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
I believe you are going for a space galaxy effect? Something like your reflection will be of a galaxy, but when you switch it on its a computer?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
You are going to project a galaxy onto the window?

Ok, one of these is just a hair within being correct. I'll highlight it below.

Is it...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
You're building a fusion generator a la Doc Oc in Spiderman 2 that's going to float at the center of your 'gravity window', arent you?









Well.. if I'm goin down...










or....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
I believe you are going for a space galaxy effect? Something like your reflection will be of a galaxy, but when you switch it on its a computer?









Hmmm.. getting closer....

or could it be....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
You are going to project a galaxy onto the window?


Very close, but not quite there yet.


----------



## oliverw92

You are going to laser etch a galaxy on to the window.


----------



## Thedark1337

you are gonna add laser etched stars or galaxies onto your side panel or case?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

no, he'll put a real galaxy inside the acrylic, so you can see the hardware between the stars and planets









things gotta be big...


----------



## coffeejunky

Planetarium projector either inside the case or onto the wall behind the case?
Oh, been lurking for a while now, thought I would congratulate you on one very professional and dedicated build. Your attention to detail is astounding, there is certainly no 'that'll do' mentality in this thread


----------



## Typhoeus

Well, you did say the theme would be black, silver, and purple, so...










pardon the horrible edit I did XD but thats what I had in mind.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*


Well, you did say the theme would be black, silver, and purple, so...










pardon the horrible edit I did XD but thats what I had in mind.


thats not looking bad at all









but i guess that its going a reflection anyways, so a projection on the reflecting window is the thing he's goning to do(if im right xD) but he should say it, cant wait xD


----------



## custommadename

Perhaps there will be little LEDs that look like stars, so that when the computer turns on, looking at all the round components and LEDs gives you the idea of looking into space. But when you have too much light aimed at the glass and no light going through it, like daylight on Earth, you can't see "space."


----------



## MistaBernie

I still think it's my idea. Spider-man, Spider-man.. cant build a case like this guy can.

I could see some sort of either rotating stars behind the glass - either as part of the water cooling loop (run like a windmill kind of thing - archaic description but you might get the idea) or just -

wait.. solar panels?


----------



## mugan23

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Typhoeus*


Well, you did say the theme would be black, silver, and purple, so...










pardon the horrible edit I did XD but thats what I had in mind.


WHOAA thats puurrty


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

As Custommadename kind of said, I think you'll drill out some holes and use LED's to light the inside of the case. That way, in certain parts you'll be able to see into the case and it'll be sparkling from the powdercoat. I am pumped to see what happens.


----------



## Typhoeus

I think:







would look nice w/ some purple LEDs within the case to give it some extra shine/glow =D


----------



## metro

I think instead of LEDs it may be fiber optics. That way there could be many smaller stars making the case look more like a galaxy far far away...


----------



## Darkknight512

Galaxy hologram printed on acetate somehow inside the case so you can see floating planets and stars and stuff.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Some good ideas but I personally think it's going to be on a scale that hasn't really been taken into consideration yet. I mean, take the Zero G chamber for example.. Very clever idea and perfectly executed. What he does in the main chamber is going to be something out of this world when you think about the caliber of what he did with those SSD's... Especially since he said the main chamber's feature would pretty much blow the zero G out of the water lol. Can't wait


----------



## Typhoeus

maybe he'll run a loop along the reflective see-through parts of the panel and use a reactant dye to make it glow.


----------



## Xion X2

Wow.. you guys like the scavenger hunt, huh.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
You are going to laser etch a galaxy on to the window.

Nope.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
you are gonna add laser etched stars or galaxies onto your side panel or case?

Nope.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
no, he'll put a real galaxy inside the acrylic, so you can see the hardware between the stars and planets









things gotta be big...



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
Planetarium projector either inside the case or onto the wall behind the case?
Oh, been lurking for a while now, thought I would congratulate you on one very professional and dedicated build. Your attention to detail is astounding, there is certainly no 'that'll do' mentality in this thread









Nope, but an interesting idea.









Thank you for the compliments.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Typhoeus* 
Well, you did say the theme would be black, silver, and purple, so...










pardon the horrible edit I did XD but thats what I had in mind.

Nice thinking, but no.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
thats not looking bad at all









but i guess that its going a reflection anyways, so a projection on the reflecting window is the thing he's goning to do(if im right xD) but he should say it, cant wait xD











Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
Perhaps there will be little LEDs that look like stars, so that when the computer turns on, looking at all the round components and LEDs gives you the idea of looking into space. But when you have too much light aimed at the glass and no light going through it, like daylight on Earth, you can't see "space."

Very good idea, but no.









If the galaxy image were centered over a bare panel, then using fiber optics (like someone mentioned) would've been a great way to simulate stars. But the galaxy image is looking straight at the motherboard, so it's .. well.. impossible to do it.

This is why I decided to go with the starlight black powdercoat instead. Unfortunately, there's just very little room to simulate that effect of twinkling stars, although it's a great idea.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
I still think it's my idea. Spider-man, Spider-man.. cant build a case like this guy can.

I could see some sort of either rotating stars behind the glass - either as part of the water cooling loop (run like a windmill kind of thing - archaic description but you might get the idea) or just -

wait.. solar panels?

Closer than the above guesses, but no.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
As Custommadename kind of said, I think you'll drill out some holes and use LED's to light the inside of the case. That way, in certain parts you'll be able to see into the case and it'll be sparkling from the powdercoat. I am pumped to see what happens.

Again, it would've been nice, but there's just no room.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Typhoeus* 
I think:







would look nice w/ some purple LEDs within the case to give it some extra shine/glow =D

There will be interior lighting (of course, seeing as it's two-way perspex that needs lighting from the back side) to simulate something similar to what you've drawn here above(not quite that much purple). But... that's still not the secret. It's much bigger than that.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *metro* 
I think instead of LEDs it may be fiber optics. That way there could be many smaller stars making the case look more like a galaxy far far away...

Great thinking about the fiber optics. I will say that fiber optics are involved in some way, but not in the way that you're thinking.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkknight512* 
Galaxy hologram printed on acetate somehow inside the case so you can see floating planets and stars and stuff.

Another interesting idea! But... no.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Some good ideas but I personally think it's going to be on a scale that hasn't really been taken into consideration yet. I mean, take the Zero G chamber for example.. Very clever idea and perfectly executed. What he does in the main chamber is going to be something out of this world when you think about the caliber of what he did with those SSD's... Especially since he said the main chamber's feature would pretty much blow the zero G out of the water lol. Can't wait









Yeah, lots of excellent ideas here, but only one person so far has guessed correctly what it'll be. I would tell these curious souls to seek out the post that echos forever. Three numbers will guide them on their journey. These are the life of refleXion.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Typhoeus* 
maybe he'll run a loop along the reflective see-through parts of the panel and use a reactant dye to make it glow.

I actually thought about doing that, but it just didn't seem practical. I would've had to suspend the tubing in some way or tie it to the side panel, somehow. And every time that you removed the panel, it would've pulled at the tubing.

I just want to say that I feel fortunate that there's so much interest in this build. I want to thank you guys again for your wonderful support and interest throughout this project.

One person has guessed what the "secret" is. I won't say who it is, because I don't want everyone PM'ng this person and asking them what it is. In due time, I will reveal this "secret" ... the life behind refleXion.. and will also announce who the person was that was able to guess it from the clues that I've left behind in the thread.

The rest of you are free to continue guessing as to what the last stage of the project consists of. For anyone who is able to guess it, I'll also reward them with a small memento of the project out of appreciation.


----------



## Typhoeus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


I actually thought about doing that, but it just didn't seem practical. I would've had to suspend the tubing in some way or tie it to the side panel, somehow. And every time that you removed the panel, it would've pulled at the tubing.



wouldn't be that difficult if you mount it with some brackets to the side panel and have the panel set on an internally place hinge, so you know an exact distance for the tubing and it would open/shut with ease.


----------



## oliverw92

You talked about some form of fibre optics, are you using RGB LEDs mounted on the edge of the mirrored acrylic which will allow you to light up the mirrored acrylic any colour you want?


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


You talked about some form of fibre optics, are you using RGB LEDs mounted on the edge of the mirrored acrylic which will allow you to light up the mirrored acrylic any colour you want?


Nope. The interior lighting in the main chamber/component area will be standard LEDs mounted on the roof and floor of the case. Nothing really special about it. Only purpose of them is to light the panel from the back and give the image some color.

I doubt many will guess what the last stage is. I had never seen this done before in this hobby which is one reason why I decided to implement it. Don't worry. If you guys can't guess it now, you'll find out in a few weeks what it is.


----------



## Xion X2

Next update to come soon...


----------



## Xion X2

So I've been getting in a lot of practice with the router table. This is quickly becoming my favorite tool (I know, I say that with every purchase, but it's true!)

What I'm attempting now is to recess cut the Zero-G shelves that the pumps rest on. The reason I'm doing this is because, after going with 1/4" plexi in place of 1/8", the pumps now sit 1/8" higher and do not line up properly in the windows. You'll see what I mean shortly.

First step was to draw an outline of the pump base on a test plexi shelf that was cut to scale at 1/4" thickness. Then, I'll recess cut it with the router 1/8" which was the thickness of the perspex in the original design of the Zero-G Chamber.

The place you'll want to pay attention to is on the left (there are a few cuts on this piece. Like I said, it was used for testing, so please ignore them.) It's outlined with the sharpie. I'm using a standard board as a straight edge on the right so that I can cut a straight line downward on that left side.



This is how it looks all cleared out. There are some rough grooves in there, but those will come out once we start sanding it down.









I'll hit it with my power sander first and use the mouse/detail end attachment.



This is how it looked afterward.



Now we go through the torturous process of sanding this down back to opaque (I really need a torch..)

But first, this is how it will look. You can see that the base of the pump now rests in that 1/8" recess cut.





Now to the sanding...









My fingers feel like they're about to fall off at this point. 2000 grit below (forgot to include it on the photo)--



Still not perfectly clear, so we'll have to keep working with it. I'll pick up a torch and some Brasso or another abrasive tomorrow as the sanding is taking forever.

For now, this is how it will look mounted in the Zero-G Chamber. The recess cut as shown through the pump window--



And now with the pump seated in it.







The bottom pump resting on top of the 1/4" shelf. This will need to be recessed as well. You can see the top of the pump base is showing through the window a little, and I only want the res top showing--



Now onto another piece.

I've been experimenting with my unibits and this plexi. I'm really happy at the clean circular cuts they make. I plan to use pass-thrus on the middle plexi shelf. Why? Difficult to explain at this point, but to put it short, the tubing, when routing back into the chamber, has to make its way back over to the pumps which are on the other side of that plexiglass shelf.

I've probably confused you, but it'll become clear shortly.







That's all for now. Thanks for checking in. :up:


----------



## custommadename

Well, opaque means you can't see through it. Otherwise, thanks for the amazing update!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Hm... interesting... Oh, and as for the confusion, it makes all perfect sense!

Once you get done, I am making babies with your rig!


----------



## Lord Xeb

I have somehow got a magical rep from this thread... How did this happen?
rep said:
Nice paint skills.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Great update







And lol Xeb.. prolly some n00b who confused you with Xion. I know I did once or twice at the beginning of this build log.


----------



## Thedark1337

Hm... Fiber optics and LED Omg.... this will be epic


----------



## Lord Xeb

Get rid of them drives and go with something with more class.

FIBER CHANNEL 15k RPM 750GB DRIVES BABY <.< JK That is like 20K a drive XD plus your rig would never be able to use them....


----------



## scvette

I'm going to have to guess a Pink Floyd Laser Light Show Spectacular radiating out of the case, with full 3D and animation.









  
 



  



 
 Case is looking real good...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

K Xeb, I just got almost the same thing. A rep saying 'Nice font skills'. Lol... Linked to the post where I called said person a n00b too haha.


----------



## metro

Perhaps you will be taking apart an LCD monitor and using the display to show a galaxy (Or whatever you want for that matter). You might mount it in front of the motherboard and have the case lights shine through it? This way you could even have the galaxy moving! I've seen DIY projectors done using something like this and an overhead projector....


----------



## Lord Xeb

Meep Meep....meep meep....meep?


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Get rid of them drives and go with something with more class.

FIBER CHANNEL 15k RPM 750GB DRIVES BABY <.< JK That is like 20K a drive XD plus your rig would never be able to use them....


Would be interesting if you can somehow make a clear fiber channel link and see the data fly through the cable. Too bay it blinks too fast so it just appears as a "gray scale"


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


Would be interesting if you can somehow make a clear fiber channel link and see the data fly through the cable. Too bay it blinks too fast so it just appears as a "gray scale"


That would be cool!

Actually, my step dad got ahold of an old rack from a friend who resently passed away.... The damn thing has 14 15K RPM drives each is 300GB!!!!! Every drive is fiber channel. BLAZING FAST!

There are other drives out there that are 10K 1TB drives!


----------



## mugan23

Omg this build is about to be the BMW 750 of case moding, might as well put some Voice recognition goodies in a well


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scvette*


I'm going to have to guess a Pink Floyd Laser Light Show Spectacular radiating out of the case, with full 3D and animation.













Case is looking real good...


I have a green laser that can project a visible beam at night =D


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


I have a green laser that can project a visible beam at night =D


ive got one too, but i dont think he'll use that, i still think its going to be a projection of a galaxy on the window


----------



## Darkknight512

Maybe he is building a sound reactive lighting system.


----------



## Xion X2

*Phew*. I'm tired.









Been spending a lot of hours in the shop lately.

First, some more fun with the unibits. I have a few different ones, and they all seem to cut different into this plexi. The fatter one has a better cut and gives me edges that are as smooth as a baby's behind. The skinnier ones with more depth leave a little roughness behind to sand away.






I'll have some pictures of the actual Zero Gravity shelves drilled with these in the next update.

Pieces laid out for cutting. I'll be cutting two 22.5 x 8" panels, one for the roof of the case and one for the floor.



Out comes the trusty (?) jigsaw.






So the jig cuts came out "ok" as they always do and were filed down. And one of these pieces served for the new floor in my case to cover those ugly vents. Remember this?










Now, with the improved look.





And into the Zero-G Chamber.



I'll be cutting vents in this new floor only where they are needed.

*Takes a breather and a swig of bottled water*

Ok.. then I went to work on the roof of the case.



Ugly mesh vents.. and more than are needed...



Out you come, ugly mesh vents. Mr. Dremel, get to work.




That's looking better. And since I hate jigsaws (I guess hate would be a strong word, but I dislike them for their inaccurate nature) I will clear these out with the routing table, instead.



*Important safety tip*: Whenever placing your piece on your routing table, always make sure that you are holding it securely as above before flipping the switch. That bit will grab into it easily and fling it across your table if you don't.

And at all times, if not using a miter guide, make sure you are holding the piece securely with both hands to minimize kickback and keep your hands and fingers as far away from the bit as possible.



Clearing out the right side.



A very clean cut, even before filing.



Now for the other side.



And the short sides.



And then we have the completed piece.







The new piece for the roof will overlay from the inside. Since the Cosmos has a shell, you won't be able to see the top/outside roof of the frame, but I wanted it to look nice, anyway.

Both the floor and roof will have to be cut in certain places for the shell to fit back on properly. But.. let's save that one for another day, shall we!?

Well I think that's about enough for now. Thanks again for following the making of refleXion.

:up:


----------



## NoGuru

Thanks for giving me my fix!


----------



## shinji2k

Lookin' good. I have a little tip for getting nice straight cuts in aluminum: flush trim router bit. Do a rough cut out with your jig saw and then using a template you can trim it up to the size you need with a router. For a simple square or rectangle you can easily cut out a template using your table saw, I recommend buying some mdf for templates (or you can use whatever you have laying around like me). But if you go buy a router bit for this, I would get the cheapest you can find since once you use them on aluminum they are pretty much useless for anything else. The bit will dull and if you try to cut wood or acrylic with them it won't be pretty.


----------



## custommadename

Thank you for the update. This case is really coming along! Which types of vents are you considering putting into the bottom plate?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Ahhh. Just what I needed to finish off my day. Thanks Xion


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


Lookin' good. I have a little tip for getting nice straight cuts in aluminum: flush trim router bit. Do a rough cut out with your jig saw and then using a template you can trim it up to the size you need with a router. For a simple square or rectangle you can easily cut out a template using your table saw, I recommend buying some mdf for templates (or you can use whatever you have laying around like me). But if you go buy a router bit for this, I would get the cheapest you can find since once you use them on aluminum they are pretty much useless for anything else. The bit will dull and if you try to cut wood or acrylic with them it won't be pretty.


+1 for getting a flush trim bit, they are so useful for doing profiles etc


----------



## Threefeet

How haven't I seen this yet?! Magnificant work my friend


----------



## GOTFrog

I'm gone a week, and it's still not finish when I'm back









Good work loving every inch of that build


----------



## Lord Xeb

Very nice!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Thanks for giving me my fix!


You're welcome.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinji2k*


Lookin' good. I have a little tip for getting nice straight cuts in aluminum: flush trim router bit. Do a rough cut out with your jig saw and then using a template you can trim it up to the size you need with a router. For a simple square or rectangle you can easily cut out a template using your table saw, I recommend buying some mdf for templates (or you can use whatever you have laying around like me). But if you go buy a router bit for this, I would get the cheapest you can find since once you use them on aluminum they are pretty much useless for anything else. The bit will dull and if you try to cut wood or acrylic with them it won't be pretty.


Hey, Shinji. That would probably work well.. it's just a lot of extra steps. And this is what I hate about jigsaws is they leave a lot of cleanup work for later.

I plan on investing in a shear in the near future because it will save me a lot of time and cut square and straight every time.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


Thank you for the update. This case is really coming along! Which types of vents are you considering putting into the bottom plate?


Thanks, custom. I'm not entirely sure at this point, because I've yet to build the radboxes for both radiators. So it will depend on those. That's one of the few pieces of fab work left to do on the frame.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Ahhh. Just what I needed to finish off my day. Thanks Xion




















Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


+1 for getting a flush trim bit, they are so useful for doing profiles etc










Thanks, will look into it, but this bit I'm using does a pretty good job, too.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


How haven't I seen this yet?! Magnificant work my friend










Thanks, Threefeet.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I'm gone a week, and it's still not finish when I'm back









Good work loving every inch of that build


Thanks, Froggie.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Very nice!


Thanks, bud.









Will probably have another update tomorrow night with some more acrylic work for the Zero-G Chamber. I bought me a torch to play with. Just when you thought I couldn't become any more destructive... eheheh!


----------



## Lord Xeb

LOL. The torch is used to round the edges and make then transparent correct?


----------



## Xion X2

That, and frying cats, Xeb.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


LOL. The torch is used to round the edges and make then transparent correct?


Not really for rounding, making the edges less sharp yes, but mainly for polishing the edges.

Just remember Xion, never mix flame-polished acrylic and alcohol (i.e. coloured coolant)!


----------



## Lord Xeb

LOL that would be bad.

But yeah, that is what I mean.







See it done before and does a great job!


----------



## Xion X2

I know that many of you are probably tiring of shop pictures, so I put a short collage together of previously unreleased shots. refleXion has been in the works for awhile, but I'm doing my best to ensure that the long wait will be worth it.. both for me and for those who have followed the project since its inception.

-Michael


----------



## custommadename

No one tires of your shop pictures!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


No one tires of your shop pictures!


It's true. I don't know about everyone else but I love any update I can get on this build. I always look forward to checking my e-mails just in case you have posted another update


----------



## Lord Xeb

Can I beat you till you get it down now? *readies whip*


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Oh Xeb, violence should never be a first resort. It comes after name calling...

Anyways, Xion, loving the build thus far. I always look forward to your updates!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Fine then.

XION YOUR AN ASS!!!!!! NOW GET BACK TO WORK BEFORE I HIT YOU WITH A CROWBAR!

<.< does that work?


----------



## MistaBernie

You cant rush greatness!

Ok.. you can _try_ but it usually doesnt end well..

Ugh, brb, my 5850's on fire _again.. _ Hey kids, Dinner's ready!


----------



## Lord Xeb

D: Then why does it work over in China?


----------



## custommadename

_Sie sitzen! Sie funktionieren wird! Sie schlieÃŸen will!_


----------



## K10

What's going on here?


----------



## Wons

*Page 100!!!*








- Just think 100 more and he should be done! -


----------



## legoman786

Page 100? Where? I see Page 10.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wons*


*Page 100!!!*








- Just think 100 more and he should be done! -










LOL, yeah I hear ya.

Thank you to everyone for your continued encouraging words and feedback. As always, they help to keep me motivated.


----------



## LiquidForce

1000th reply to this epic thread

More updates please


----------



## Krusher33

"What, wha...?"








"Update?"

"No?"


----------



## Thedark1337

Aw no updates to reflect on


----------



## shnur

Updates? Last one was 2 days ago... then it was 3 days, I'm pretty sure you can manage some overtime work, quit your actually job and get this project all the attention it needs


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shnur* 
Updates? Last one was 2 days ago... then it was 3 days, I'm pretty sure you can manage some overtime work, quit your actually job and get this project all the attention it needs









I completely agree, but he needs to get his employer to sponsor him some paid modding time


----------



## Xion X2

I love you guys.









I've had to step away for a bit to recharge my batteries. To put it short, my vision for refleXion is great enough that I'm not willing to include anything in it that's of low quality work. Given that I'm working with several tools for the first time, the fab work has been quite a challenge and continues to be so. I'm having to do, and redo, and redo several pieces until I can get them right. This doesn't make for exciting updates, but solid progress has been made over the past few weeks that leaves me with a positive outlook for the future.

I've said this quite a few times lately, but the ongoing support of everyone here truly does mean a lot. It helps keep the morale up.

When I began this project, I had an entirely different outlook than I do right now. I really didn't envision that all of this would be this difficult and take so much out of me. Quite honestly, I'm drained. Very drained at the moment. I spend every day thinking about refleXion and just about every night working on it in some way. When you're aspiring to build something great, you worry. You concern yourself over every little thing that you could possibly do to make it better. That takes its toll on you after awhile, and you need to step away, rest, and refocus for the remaining journey that lies ahead.

So I just wanted to put that out there if you guys don't see me around as often over the next few weeks or, possibly, month. I may need to go into my silo to formulate all of my final thoughts and wishes so that I can mold them into this creation and have no regrets when it's done.

Thanks again, to all, for your ongoing support.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


I love you guys.









I've had to step away for a bit to recharge my batteries. To put it short, my vision for refleXion is great enough that I'm not willing to include anything in it that's of low quality work. Given that I'm working with several tools for the first time, the fab work has been quite a challenge and continues to be so. I'm having to do, and redo, and redo several pieces until I can get them right. This doesn't make for exciting updates, but solid progress has been made over the past few weeks that leaves me with a positive outlook for the future.

I've said this quite a few times lately, but the ongoing support of everyone here truly does mean a lot. It helps keep the morale up.

When I began this project, I had an entirely different outlook than I do right now. I really didn't envision that all of this would be this difficult and take so much out of me. Quite honestly, I'm drained. Very drained at the moment. I spend every day thinking about refleXion and just about every night working on it in some way. When you're aspiring to build something great, you worry. You concern yourself over every little thing that you could possibly do to make it better. That takes its toll on you after awhile, and you need to step away, rest, and refocus for the remaining journey that lies ahead.

So I just wanted to put that out there if you guys don't see me around as often over the next few weeks or, possibly, month. I may need to go into my silo to formulate all of my final thoughts and wishes so that I can mold them into this creation and have no regrets when it's done.

Thanks again, to all, for your ongoing support.


I can understand that. Before long, your build becomes so important to you and precious that you care about it and you want it to be absolutely perfect. Ends up being your pride and joy







I worry about my build too. I've never used a power tool other than a drill and a bandsaw so knowing that I have the task of bending metal and doing all sorts of other things ahead of me is worrying!

I'm patient and don't mind waiting a while for your next update. Hell, I even like seeing your simple and small updates







Don't push yourself to get this done. Take your time and don't feel like you have to do stuff just to keep us happy. This is your build and you can do whatever you like with it.


----------



## Darkknight512

Ahh feels just like when I was working on our teams robot. We spent till 9 pm at school each day for 2 months straight designing, building and programming our robot.

I know how it feels, you get drained but the will to work is just to great and before you know it, your there the next night till 9 again.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
I love you guys.









I've had to step away for a bit to recharge my batteries. To put it short, my vision for refleXion is great enough that I'm not willing to include anything in it that's of low quality work. Given that I'm working with several tools for the first time, the fab work has been quite a challenge and continues to be so. I'm having to do, and redo, and redo several pieces until I can get them right. This doesn't make for exciting updates, but solid progress has been made over the past few weeks that leaves me with a positive outlook for the future.

I've said this quite a few times lately, but the ongoing support of everyone here truly does mean a lot. It helps keep the morale up.

When I began this project, I had an entirely different outlook than I do right now. I really didn't envision that all of this would be this difficult and take so much out of me. Quite honestly, I'm drained. Very drained at the moment. I spend every day thinking about refleXion and just about every night working on it in some way. When you're aspiring to build something great, you worry. You concern yourself over every little thing that you could possibly do to make it better. That takes its toll on you after awhile, and you need to step away, rest, and refocus for the remaining journey that lies ahead.

So I just wanted to put that out there if you guys don't see me around as often over the next few weeks or, possibly, month. I may need to go into my silo to formulate all of my final thoughts and wishes so that I can mold them into this creation and have no regrets when it's done.

Thanks again, to all, for your ongoing support.

I believe there's a time in life that we all have to take a small break from certain things and then reach out for something greater. It's like going on a one week vacation. You get energy and you're back to work with a lot more; energy, love, life and enthusiasm!

From now on, you shall be called Xion thy refleXion Philosopher!


----------



## Threefeet

Take your time man, we'll be here waiting


----------



## Krusher33

Yup, must reflex upon it right?







(terrible I know)


----------



## Striker36

NO! NO BREAKS(Read: BRAKES)! BACK TO WORK NOW!!!!!!!!!!

lol but really man this is a killer project and with all the work you have done thus far any thing less than the best would be a kill shot to your self and your beautiful case.
take your time man. we will all be here waiting for your return

EDIT: yea i cant spell. what of it? who are you? the vocab police?


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


NO! NO BRAKES! BACK TO WORK NOW!!!!!!!!!!

lol but really man this is a killer project and with all the work you have done thus far any thing less than the best would be a kill shot to your self and your beautiful case.
take your time man. we will all be here waiting for your return


Apparently Toyotas don't offer any brakes. you should check them out.

Anyway, I've been reading along for a while, but just decided to post. Love what you're doing. Don't listen to them, you definitely deserve a *break* every once in a while.


----------



## Krusher33

Brakes? Ha... don't need brakes. They only slow you down.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
Brakes? Ha... don't need brakes. They only slow you down.

that^.


----------



## feltadox1337

Great build! Might I ask what software did you use for the renders?


----------



## Rhylian

WOW OH WOW!

Love what you're doing, I've been trying and trying to come up with a scratch build idea for like the last year, and nothing I can come up with seems to come anywhere close to this. Your vision is awesome, take your time and do it right I say, it's like that addictive game we all find at one point or another, you just have to take a step back from it sometimes to get a feel for where you want to go in it.

(took me nearly a week of part time browsing through to actually read each and every post here LOL)

Anyways, +rep for the superb effort and the dream of that bestest mod ever!


----------



## MistaBernie

FYI..

If you end up turning around and selling this after you're done like Repo_Man did to Clockwork Orange for $150, please PM me first so that I can purchase. Kthanks!

(lol, good luck with clearing the air sir! Still cant wait for the finished product!)


----------



## darkraid

Whats next on the update list? I can't remember what the last one was. lol


----------



## DK_mz

dang,

just finished reading trough this whole thread took about 2 hours loooooooool

subbed,

whish mi cosmos was like this loooooooool


----------



## Xion X2

You guys are making it difficult for me to stay away. I feel bad if I don't reply to new posts.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I can understand that. Before long, your build becomes so important to you and precious that you care about it and you want it to be absolutely perfect. Ends up being your pride and joy







I worry about my build too. *I've never used a power tool other than a drill and a bandsaw so knowing that I have the task of bending metal and doing all sorts of other things ahead of me is worrying!*


This should make you feel better, then. Before refleXion, the only power tool that I had used in recent memory was a drill. Since then, I've delved into routers, drill presses, circular saws, table saws, grinders, orbital sanders, and a routing table.

Once you start modding, you realize that lots of doors can be opened based on the tools that you have in your arsenal.

Just remember, that we all have to start somewhere. Don't look down on the current experience that you may have. Keep your vision fresh in your mind and let it carry you to previously unknown worlds.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


Ahh feels just like when I was working on our teams robot. We spent till 9 pm at school each day for 2 months straight designing, building and programming our robot.

I know how it feels, you get drained but the will to work is just to great and before you know it, your there the next night till 9 again.


Yep, it has become too much of a "job" instead of fun, and that's why I need to step away for a little while. I'm also spending some more time in the planning stages right now to help make the end of this even better, I hope.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


I believe there's a time in life that we all have to take a small break from certain things and then reach out for something greater. It's like going on a one week vacation. You get energy and you're back to work with a lot more; energy, love, life and enthusiasm!

From now on, you shall be called Xion thy refleXion Philosopher!


I'm not sure how much of a philosopher I am, but I do try to _reflect_ on things often. Perhaps too often, as I spend a lot of my time in thought.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Take your time man, we'll be here waiting










Thanks.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Yup, must reflex upon it right?







(terrible I know)


Exactly.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


NO! NO BREAKS(Read: BRAKES)! BACK TO WORK NOW!!!!!!!!!!

lol but really man this is a killer project and with all the work you have done thus far any thing less than the best would be a kill shot to your self and your beautiful case.
take your time man. we will all be here waiting for your return

EDIT: yea i cant spell. what of it? who are you? the vocab police?


Thanks, Striker.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


Apparently Toyotas don't offer any brakes. you should check them out.

Anyway, I've been reading along for a while, but just decided to post. Love what you're doing. Don't listen to them, you definitely deserve a *break* every once in a while.


Thanks, IrDewey. Thank you for the kind words.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *feltadox1337*


Great build! Might I ask what software did you use for the renders?


Thanks, feltadox. I used 3DS Max for the renders.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhylian*


WOW OH WOW!

Love what you're doing, I've been trying and trying to come up with a scratch build idea for like the last year, and nothing I can come up with seems to come anywhere close to this. Your vision is awesome, take your time and do it right I say, it's like that addictive game we all find at one point or another, *you just have to take a step back from it sometimes to get a feel for where you want to go in it.*
(took me nearly a week of part time browsing through to actually read each and every post here LOL)

Anyways, +rep for the superb effort and the dream of that bestest mod ever!


Thank you very much, bud.









The bolded part above.. you're spot-on as that's exactly what I'm trying to do right now. I want to do refleXion justice by finishing its identity in the most unique way possible.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


FYI..

If you end up turning around and selling this after you're done like Repo_Man did to Clockwork Orange for $150, please PM me first so that I can purchase. Kthanks!

(lol, good luck with clearing the air sir! Still cant wait for the finished product!)


150$? I've dumped like 50x that much into it, already.









I'm a low budget modder, so I'm afraid I can't afford to do that!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkraid*


Whats next on the update list? I can't remember what the last one was. lol


Well, specifically I'm still working on making the Zero-G chamber look as good as it possibly can. And I think that I'm onto an idea that will do exactly that, but it's still in the planning stages. But the next update that I post will consist heavily of a finished Zero-G chamber.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DK_mz*


dang,

just finished reading trough this whole thread took about 2 hours loooooooool

subbed,

whish mi cosmos was like this loooooooool


Thanks, DK.









Thank you to all again for your comments. I'll be checking in from time to time, but if I don't respond for a while, please do not be offended. The project updates will resume soon.


----------



## LiquidForce

All hail Xion X2

King of the multi-quote


----------



## IrDewey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiquidForce*


All hail Xion X2

King of the multi-quote


QFT


----------



## Thedark1337

All hail Xion X2

king of the modding hill


----------



## Aick

so...anxious....


----------



## Chranny

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiquidForce*


All hail Xion X2

King of the multi-quote



Quote:



Originally Posted by *IrDewey*


QFT










MultiQFT.


----------



## Lord Xeb

O_O Update please?


----------



## feltadox1337

Aha, though it was 3D max, Ive been toying with 3D max my self, all I did so far was a model of my desk XD.


----------



## Blade1000000

Can't wait for the finished photos. i want to mod my raven. i will start a work log for yall soon. i sit at home all day so modding will be the best thing to kill the boredom. and i love things that are uniquely personal to thier owner so when i mod my pc it will be a reflection of my personality. thats what modding should be about and you just reinforce that ideal.

Good on you Xion X2, You uphold all the modding ideals i hold close to me. this project will be amazing when its finished. Make it unique and make sure you install a drool guard, believe me you will need it.


----------



## coffeejunky

Take all the time you need...trust me the longer you wait, the happier you (and all of us lot) will be when it is completed








Also, I suggest adding Xeb to your ignore list so you don't have to listen to him hurrying you up








I kid, I kid Xeb


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coffeejunky*


Take all the time you need...trust me the longer you wait, the happier you (and all of us lot) will be when it is completed








Also, I suggest adding Xeb to your ignore list so you don't have to listen to him hurrying you up








I kid, I kid Xeb










+1 on taking all the time you need, I agree that the longer you take on a mod (within reason) the better the outcome. You find errors/things you can make better by just sitting back and looking at it.


----------



## Thedark1337

after seeing how beautiful those cards are, i might actually buy that







Microcenter is selling it for 105 IIRC and Newegg for 120







Lucky me

EDIT: wrong thread







i meant to post in Olvier's thread







Those ati cards are awesome


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
after seeing how beautiful those cards are, i might actually buy that







Microcenter is selling it for 105 IIRC and Newegg for 120







Lucky me

EDIT: wrong thread







i meant to post in Olvier's thread







Those ati cards are awesome









Lol fail







5670 != 5970


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Lol fail







5670 != 5970










Oh, ha ha... I was like "Whoopie do?"


----------



## Thedark1337

im upgrading to 5670 soon


----------



## Hydraulic

We need a picture or something...XD


----------



## Xion X2

I'm back to work and should have some updates this week.


----------



## custommadename

Rock on and good luck!


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
I'm back to work and should have some updates this week.









WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!


----------



## shnur

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


I'm back to work and should have some updates this week.










Good boy








I gave you some rep because you're going back to work! I really am excited about this build!


----------



## Striker36

Woot!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


Rock on and good luck!












Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Good boy








I gave you some rep because you're going back to work! I really am excited about this build!


Thanks for the rep.









I've already began working on my new idea, and I'm just waiting for the Lexan to get here so I can begin assembly. I ordered about 150$ of the stuff, and it should be here by Tuesday. So, possibly new update by Wednesday. And it will be a big one.


----------



## GOTFrog

ALRIGHT! We will soopn get puter Pr0n


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


ALRIGHT! We will soopn get puter Pr0n


I'll see if I can post a little _teaser_ between now and Wednesday. I'll try to put together some shots of the motherboard with all the blocks on it, including the full cover EK.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Sweet







That sounds great Xion!


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xion x2* 
i'll see if i can post a little _teaser_ between now and wednesday. I'll try to put together some shots of the motherboard with all the blocks on it, including the full cover ek.

woot


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
I'll see if I can post a little _teaser_ between now and Wednesday. I'll try to put together some shots of the motherboard with all the blocks on it, including the full cover EK.

...

cliffhanger

...

anxious!


----------



## custommadename

Would you kindly explain to us your choice in Lexan as your choice for your purposes?


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
Would you kindly explain to us your choice in Lexan as your choice for your purposes?

Lexan machines much better than acrylic. Has a higher melting point.

When routing acrylic, it gums up the bit and causes some really rough cuts. I've tried lube, but the stuff melts so fast that it's just pointless.


----------



## custommadename

Thanks! That makes a whole lot of sense.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Lexan machines much better than acrylic. Has a higher melting point.

When routing acrylic, it gums up the bit and causes some really rough cuts. I've tried lube, but the stuff melts so fast that it's just pointless.

we deal with those problems all the time at the shop i work at. their are a few tricks that work pretty decently but nothing works grate except using a higher quality product (Lexan) but its give and take. the higher melting point makes it harder to bend/fold than other acrylics so its really a job dependent medium to work with. but if you can justify the cost its ALWAYS a better idea to work with Lexan when possible

just my


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
we deal with those problems all the time at the shop i work at. their are a few tricks that work pretty decently but nothing works grate except using a higher quality product (Lexan) but its give and take. the higher melting point makes it harder to bend/fold than other acrylics so its really a job dependent medium to work with. but if you can justify the cost its ALWAYS a better idea to work with Lexan when possible

just my









This^^


----------



## JohnDProb

53 pages of this read.... 20 posts per page..... i need a life... wait no i dont i can see this stuff WOOT WOOT

xion you have some mad skillz dewd seriously


----------



## Blade1000000

omg xionX2... i failed you /sarcasm.. i had to go elsewhere to get my daily dose of shiny.. you stopped work







... you need to give me something i can suffice my need of pc pron with... i hate to go elsewhere...

BTW we need a whole case shot... even if you blank a few things out... we need a case shot...


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


we deal with those problems all the time at the shop i work at. their are a few tricks that work pretty decently but nothing works grate except using a higher quality product (Lexan) but its give and take. the higher melting point makes it harder to bend/fold than other acrylics so its really a job dependent medium to work with. but if you can justify the cost its ALWAYS a better idea to work with Lexan when possible

just my










Yeah. I won't be doing any bending for the work that I'm doing. The critical thing for me is the machining properties of it will be just what I need. You just can't do any effective routing with acrylic since it melts so easily.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JohnDProb*


53 pages of this read.... 20 posts per page..... i need a life... wait no i dont i can see this stuff WOOT WOOT

xion you have some mad skillz dewd seriously


Thanks, bud.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade1000000*


omg xionX2... i failed you /sarcasm.. i had to go elsewhere to get my daily dose of shiny.. you stopped work







... you need to give me something i can suffice my need of pc pron with... i hate to go elsewhere...

BTW we need a whole case shot... even if you blank a few things out... we need a case shot...


I'll be posting some photos tonight of the motherboard with my new studio backdrop.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Yeah. I won't be doing any bending for the work that I'm doing. The critical thing for me is the machining properties of it will be just what I need. You just can't do any effective routing with acrylic since it melts so easily.











than you should be all set lol Lexan only melts (to a liquid state) at something like 310*f at 66PSI . but even if you WERE to be doing bends... you CAN bend Lexan just need to get it to like 200* or so evenly and then take it slow. its just a bit harder than the lower grade acrylics.


----------



## GOTFrog

It's tonight somewhere in the world, why aren't the pictures up yet?

Can't wait and you'll have a new Oliver mod to compete with now.


----------



## Blade1000000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Yeah. I won't be doing any bending for the work that I'm doing. The critical thing for me is the machining properties of it will be just what I need. You just can't do any effective routing with acrylic since it melts so easily.

Thanks, bud.









I'll be posting some photos tonight of the motherboard with my new studio backdrop.











omg serious... WOOT WOOT









yet again KING of the multi quote.. you sir need a crown..

you should enter competitions.. you will KO the competition


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


than you should be all set lol Lexan only melts (to a liquid state) at something like 310*f at 66PSI . but even if you WERE to be doing bends... you CAN bend Lexan just need to get it to like 200* or so evenly and then take it slow. its just a bit harder than the lower grade acrylics.


High melting threshold = good for Xion's project.









The router on my table isn't variable speed, so it spins at 25,000 rpm constantly.


----------



## Blade1000000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
High melting threshold = good for Xion's project.









The router on my table isn't variable speed, so it spins at 25,000 rpm constantly.


Xion... IF YOU EVER SELL THIS i will kick you... but if you do then i have dibs... price = not applicable... i buy this kinda stuff all the time... thats why i ever went i7.. i keep buying things like this.

latest purchases:

Intel QX9770 ES
Nvidia GTX280 ES

see i like one of a kind. i like to be different. next job is to locate one of those ASUS Rampage III Extreme Mobos with the NF200 Chip on it.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade1000000*


Xion... IF YOU EVER SELL THIS i will kick you... but if you do then i have dibs... price = not applicable... i buy this kinda stuff all the time... thats why i ever went i7.. i keep buying things like this.

latest purchases:

Intel QX9770 ES
Nvidia GTX280 ES

see i like one of a kind. i like to be different. next job is to locate one of those ASUS Rampage III Extreme Mobos with the NF200 Chip on it.


How about two-of-a-kind?









I'm very sentimental about this build since it's my first big project and so will probably hold onto it, but if anyone was interested enough in a replica then I would consider making one if the price is right.

But let me finish her first and see how she ends up.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
How about two-of-a-kind?









I'm very sentimental about this build since it's my first big project and so will probably hold onto it, but if anyone was interested enough in a replica then I would consider making one if the price is right.

But let me finish her first and see how she ends up.









OMG Twins!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

What time is it where you live Xion? I want to work out when 'tonight' is in my time so I can get my fix without waiting


----------



## Digitalkryme

Bugger me, i've just read 107 pages to bring myself upto date, words cannot describe how impressed i am with your attention to detail.

Im astounded that your REP isn't considerably higher than it currently is with some of the comments i've been reading (in fact if you had +1 for each random Jizz reference it would be considerable alone).

Im Subbed of course and will now annoyingly have to check back all the time and no doubt join in the requests for updates.

Keep up the good work, and don't rush!

DigitalKryme


----------



## Lord Xeb

Update anytime soon my friend?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


What time is it where you live Xion? I want to work out when 'tonight' is in my time so I can get my fix without waiting










North Carolina, east coast USA eastern central time. you guys are about +13 hours









(i think)


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


OMG Twins!


refleXion.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


What time is it where you live Xion? I want to work out when 'tonight' is in my time so I can get my fix without waiting










7:16p right now, and I saw that you posted this 3 hours ago.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digitalkryme*


Bugger me, i've just read 107 pages to bring myself upto date, words cannot describe how impressed i am with your attention to detail.

Im astounded that your REP isn't considerably higher than it currently is with some of the comments i've been reading (in fact if you had +1 for each random Jizz reference it would be considerable alone).

Im Subbed of course and will now annoyingly have to check back all the time and no doubt join in the requests for updates.

Keep up the good work, and don't rush!

DigitalKryme


Thanks very much, Digital. Glad to have you here.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Update anytime soon my friend?


In a few hours, hopefully. I'm testing the eVGA board right now to ensure she's stable before I slap all my waterblocks on it. After that I'll take some photos with my new backdrop.

My Lexan also came in today, so I'll probably head over to the shop after my photo shoot tonight to do some work with it.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Coool!


----------



## darkraid

darkraid waits patiently in the corner waiting for an update....


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


7:16p right now, and I saw that you posted this 3 hours ago.

My Lexan also came in today, so I'll probably head over to the shop after my photo shoot tonight to do some work with it.


So UTC-5 (EST)?

Going to the shop at 9 pm? Sound like its going to be a late night. =)


----------



## Contagion

Updates? Yay!
Man I got my gun loaded and everything... I guess you saved yourself Xion.


----------



## Xion X2

Here's a teaser pic, for those of you who are waiting.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

(start a wheee tree everyone!)


----------



## Striker36




----------



## kevingreenbmx




----------



## MistaBernie

now featuring:
An Allman Brothers Conert!


----------



## Xion X2

Uploading more photos now.


----------



## GOTFrog

About time you did


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Can't wait


----------



## Xion X2

Another while you wait...


----------



## Lord Xeb

Your a real jerk... *cries* ;_;


----------



## darkraid

Your water cooling your RAM?? :O
Hope you overclock it hard!


----------



## Xion X2

Ok, here are all the photos that turned out decent. Hope you guys enjoy.


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Just beautiful...


----------



## GOTFrog

Pretty, so very pretty


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Do I have permission to cry? lol

My hardware feels very inadequate


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Do I have permission to cry? lol

My hardware feels very inadequate










Be my guest. I do every time that I look at my bank account since starting refleXion.










GOTFrog, tehpwner--

Thank you guys.


----------



## Rhylian

Well worth the wait for those...WOW that is some beautiful hardware!!


----------



## Zurginator

Well... from the looks of the pics, prepare for some sub-par benchmarks. I understand it's because of the CFX pipes, but you've got your cards in an x16 and x4 slot.

The LE slots are hard-wired x16, x8, x4, x8. They won't run at anything else, ever.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhylian*


Well worth the wait for those...WOW that is some beautiful hardware!!


Thanks, Rhylian.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zurginator*


Well... from the looks of the pics, prepare for some sub-par benchmarks. I understand it's because of the CFX pipes, but you've got your cards in an x16 and x4 slot.

The LE slots are hard-wired x16, x8, x4, x8. They won't run at anything else, ever.


Not a big deal as I can switch them. I have a whole set of these CFX connectors in different lengths. I'm guessing it's probably the second slot down that's at 8x?


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Thanks, Rhylian.









Not a big deal as I can switch them. I have a whole set of these CFX connectors in different lengths. I'm guessing it's probably the second slot down that's at 8x?

Believe so, from what he's saying, that's the board I want to get so I've looked at it a bit too and what he said seems to ring true to what I've read.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Be my guest. I do every time that I look at my bank account since starting refleXion.










GOTFrog, tehpwner--

Thank you guys.









I know how you feel. I keep thinking about what my account will look like once I've bought all the actual mod stuff (materials etc).. The hardware took $500 out of my account and stripped me back to being broke. Haven't been able to work myself out of that hole since and I got the hardware about 6-7 months ago.







Shoulda picked a less expensive hobby like gardening lol.


----------



## SgtHop

I can't wait to see the tubing knot this makes when they're all connected. That's going to be where the real epic is.

Also, you can't overclock gardening. That's just silliness.


----------



## Blade1000000

omg i think i just fell off my chair.. those waterblocks are sexi..

xionX2 i think its time to finish this.... give us a full case shot... i think i would die and go to heaven.. this looks so shiny i think i went blind.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhylian*


Believe so, from what he's saying, that's the board I want to get so I've looked at it a bit too and what he said seems to ring true to what I've read.


He's right about the different speeds. I've heard about it. My mind was on other things w/ the photo shoot, though.









It's cool. I have lots of different size connectors like I said. Should have one that will fit.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I know how you feel. I keep thinking about what my account will look like once I've bought all the actual mod stuff (materials etc).. The hardware took $500 out of my account and stripped me back to being broke. Haven't been able to work myself out of that hole since and I got the hardware about 6-7 months ago.







Shoulda picked a less expensive hobby like gardening lol.


That's why you need to make you some nice renders, take some great pictures, and go get sponsored.









There aren't a lot of cheap hobbies out there. I don't think gardening is one, either. My parents have spent thousands and thousands of dollars in their yard.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


I can't wait to see the tubing knot this makes when they're all connected. That's going to be where the real epic is.

Also, you can't overclock gardening. That's just silliness.


Yeah, I was going to route some tubing but then realized it's all sitting at my shop. I've been fitting some of it inside the Zero-G chamber while I.. erm.. never mind.. have to be quiet about that for now.


----------



## Blade1000000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Yeah, I was going to route some tubing but then realized it's all sitting at my shop. I've been fitting some of it inside the Zero-G chamber while I.. erm.. never mind.. have to be quiet about that for now.












no please tell us more.... *puppy dog eyes*


----------



## SgtHop

Yeah, I'm fine with being patient. Remind me though, is this going to be a dual loop or no?


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade1000000*


omg i think i just fell off my chair.. those waterblocks are sexi..

xionX2 i think its time to finish this.... give us a full case shot... i think i would die and go to heaven.. this looks so shiny i think i went blind.


I'll try to take some full case shots soon, bud. The case is still in pieces at the moment because I'm still working on some sections of it and doing some cutting for aesthetics and wire management.

If all goes well this week I should have some nice updates for you guys. I really feel like some great progress will be made this week that will speed this thing along by a lot.

No one wants to finish this more than I do. I'm flat out spent at the moment, and, to be honest, am starting to feel a little pressure because of how popular this build has become around here and a few other places. I don't want to let you guys down which is why I'm taking my time and trying to make sure that everything is done as well as within my ability to do. I really don't want this build to falter; I want to finish it strong.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade1000000*


no please tell us more.... *puppy dog eyes*


Next item on the agenda. Should have an update either tomorrow or Thursday.










Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Yeah, I'm fine with being patient. Remind me though, is this going to be a dual loop or no?


Dual. I don't think there's a pump out there strong enough to push H20 through 50 lbs. of waterblocks like I have on here by itself.









Loops will go like this:

Pump 1 > Rad 1 > RAM > CPU > Full cover chipset > Res top

Pump 2 > Rad 2 > GPU 1, GPU 2 > GPU3, GPU 4 > Res top


----------



## Blade1000000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


I'll try to take some full case shots soon, bud. The case is still in pieces at the moment because I'm still working on some sections of it and doing some cutting for aesthetics and wire management.

If all goes well this week I should have some nice updates for you guys. I really feel like some great progress will be made this week that will speed this thing along by a lot.

No one wants to finish this more than I do. I'm flat out spent at the moment, and, to be honest, am starting to feel a little pressure because of how popular this build has become around here and a few other places. I don't want to let you guys down which is why I'm taking my time and trying to make sure that everything is done as well as within my ability to do. I really don't want this build to falter; I want to finish it strong.











yet again xion you the king... we need to get you a crown. as for the build maybe you could take a few shots and make it a guess what this is and where it goes thing to keep us entertained while you work.

and let me ask why watercool the ram? but as for the rest that mobo with those waterblocks looks absolutely stunning. if this is the kinda looks we are going to get in the whole build then i think i will have a heart attack when i see it. you may need to put a disclaimer up, at least a shiny warning.

and i love this project. you seem such an idealist, which is a good thing. dont rush it, we can wait, as long as we get some teasers to tide us over. i am excited to see the end result. as for making a clone, i dunno.

on a side-note how much has this build cost so far (estimate), im just curious.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade1000000*


yet again xion you the king... we need to get you a crown. as for the build maybe you could take a few shots and make it a guess what this is and where it goes thing to keep us entertained while you work.

and let me ask why watercool the ram? but as for the rest that mobo with those waterblocks looks absolutely stunning. if this is the kinda looks we are going to get in the whole build then i think i will have a heart attack when i see it. you may need to put a disclaimer up, at least a shiny warning.

and i love this project. you seem such an idealist, which is a good thing. dont rush it, we can wait, as long as we get some teasers to tide us over. i am excited to see the end result. as for making a clone, i dunno.

on a side-note how much has this build cost so far (estimate), im just curious.


The RAM I'm still questioning a little, but I like how the coolers look and received them through my sponsorship with Performance PCs. They're really there for aesthetics and nothing else.

If I were to put a price tag on this build.. geez, I dunno. I'm almost afraid to think about it. I'd say easily 3K not including all the tools I've bought to help it along as well as the raw materials. And this is with the sponsors.

This rig is partially to fulfill my gaming wants, though. I usually invest in some nice GPUs every two years or so to game on, and that's why I went with the 5970s for this build which jacked the price up considerably. That, and I just wanted this build to be galactic from both a hardware and design perspective.


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


If I were to put a price tag on this build.. geez, I dunno. I'm almost afraid to think about it. I'd say easily 3K not including ...












HOLD ON!!

I dropped something...

*looks around on the floor for a minute, then finds his jaw and replaces it on his face*


----------



## Blade1000000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


The RAM I'm still questioning a little, but I like how the coolers look and received them through my sponsorship with Performance PCs. They're really there for aesthetics and nothing else.

If I were to put a price tag on this build.. geez, I dunno. I'm almost afraid to think about it. I'd say easily 3K not including all the tools I've bought to help it along as well as the raw materials. And this is with the sponsors.

This rig is partially to fulfill my gaming wants, though. I usually invest in some nice GPUs every two years or so to game on, and that's why I went with the 5970s for this build which jacked the price up considerably. That, and I just wanted this build to be galactic from both a hardware and design perspective.












wow... well when i get project red-raven GTX underway i will make sure i have at least 15 spare bills so i dont have to stop half way through.

BTW how hard is it to learn how to use some of the tools i would need to mod?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Looks great, I've been lurking this for some time now.

Are you still planning on polishing all the caps like you did on the previous board?

Its looking spectacular!

-Wes


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rhylian*


HOLD ON!!

I dropped something...

*looks around on the floor for a minute, then finds his jaw and replaces it on his face*


The CPU / GPUs cover 2K of that. Fittings cover most of the rest. Fittings will put you out on the street quick. My first sponsor venture with the next build will be a fittings supplier of some sort.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade1000000*


wow... well when i get project red-raven GTX underway i will make sure i have at least 15 spare bills so i dont have to stop half way through.

BTW how hard is it to learn how to use some of the tools i would need to mod?


All because of the hardware choices, bud. Not everyone has to go with 5970s or an i7 like I did. It all depends on where your priorities lie.

As for the tools, you start out slow and practice a lot and then become better just like everything else. It's really more about practice and safety than anything. And whatever you use depends on what your preferences and priorities are. I've seen guys build something epic with a hacksaw and a set of files, and I've seen guys CNC their way to glory.

For me, I like to get things done quick and efficiently (yah, and no jokes about this project dragging along for months and months now.. mmkay.) And the more elaborate tools like routers, table saws, drill presses etc can save you a lot of time and increase the accuracy of your work which is why I invested in them. But then there are another level of machines such as CNC mills and routers which take things even further.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Johnny Thunder*


Looks great, I've been lurking this for some time now.

Are you still planning on polishing all the caps like you did on the previous board?

Its looking spectacular!

-Wes


I was wondering when someone would mention the caps.









Thanks, Wes. And yes, I do plan on polishing these caps as well. Just haven't gotten around to it yet.

Thanks for following along.


----------



## darkraid

Wow lookin good. 111 pages, didn't I sub this on like page 5.... lol can't remember now.

Hopefully in the next few months this build will be finished and we can watch you overclock this beast!









EDIT: it actually was on page 5 that I subbed this build! wow 101 pages later


----------



## custommadename

Oh yeah? Well, I was on page _thirty_-five!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


Oh yeah? Well, I was on page _thirty_-five!


See I find that quite amusing since the way I'm browsing means that we're on the twelfth page atm









Xion, I have no concerns about you finishing strong. If you pull off what is to come, you will undoubtedly have revolutionised case-modding and set a new standard in this art.

I hope that you don't let the pressure of your die-hard fans get to you and make you feel like you have to put out and satisfy us all (lol, couldn't resist sorry).







Take as much time as you need. In the end it WILL be worth it and then everyone can get this thread wet again with their jizz.


----------



## Valafar

Ran across this thread yesterday and sit here and read all 100+ posts. Looking forward to seeing this thing finished. Awesome work on this project and the photo's are top notch. I don't know what more I can say, tbh. Keep up the awesome work. Definitely subbed.


----------



## Striker36

what your not done YET!? lol.

i joke of corse but DAMN those blocks are sexy...... you wouldn't want to... you know... give em to me? ;-)

page 30-something for me on the sub. and its been a long and glorious project from my chair... love the photography...

MAJOR rep up


----------



## Contagion

Sorry if this has been asked before, but what will happen to this thing after its done? 
Will it be your rig?


----------



## oliverw92

Lovely stuff mate.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkraid*


Wow lookin good.

Hopefully in the next few months this build will be finished and we can watch you overclock this beast!










Thanks, dark! And yeah, she will definitely be OC'd like mad.. I will see to that.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Xion, I have no concerns about you finishing strong. If you pull off what is to come, you will undoubtedly have revolutionised case-modding and set a new standard in this art.

I hope that you don't let the pressure of your die-hard fans get to you and make you feel like you have to put out and satisfy us all (lol, couldn't resist sorry).







Take as much time as you need. In the end it WILL be worth it and then everyone can get this thread wet again with their jizz.










Spider, you've rendered me speechless. Thank you very much for your wonderful inspiring words and ongoing support.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Valafar*


Ran across this thread yesterday and sit here and read all 100+ posts. Looking forward to seeing this thing finished. Awesome work on this project and the photo's are top notch. I don't know what more I can say, tbh. Keep up the awesome work. Definitely subbed.


Thank you sincerely, Valafar. I'm very pleased that you'd take the time to read through the thread and post your support.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


what your not done YET!? lol.

i joke of corse but DAMN those blocks are sexy...... you wouldn't want to... you know... give em to me? ;-)

page 30-something for me on the sub. and its been a long and glorious project from my chair... love the photography...

MAJOR rep up


Thanks, Striker!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


Sorry if this has been asked before, but what will happen to this thing after its done? 
Will it be your rig?


It'll be my primary gaming rig. I have 3 LCDs set to run in Eyefinity for whenever it's finally finished.

It was a long day at work, but I'm headed over to my workshop to get back to it. All of your support has helped as always. Thanks, guys.

-X


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Lovely stuff mate.


Thanks, Oliver.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Very nice.

But I got a question. Do you use latex gloves when your assembling things?


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Very nice.

But I got a question. Do you use latex gloves when your assembling things?

No, but I use a microfiber cloth to wipe down all parts before taking pictures. Did I miss one?

Ok, now I'm really out. See you guys later.


----------



## Lord Xeb

No. I was just curious because everything is so shiny


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


No. I was just curious because everything is so shiny










Yah, that's what blade keeps telling me.


----------



## darkraid

What you working on atm Xion?


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkraid* 
What you working on atm Xion?

Well, I've been keeping this a secret and hoping to reveal it in my next update, but I guess I can give you guys some insight into what the next update will consist of.

I've stated before here and with some others that I love the look of glass in a PC as I think it's a very exotic and classy look. And so I'm very excited about possibly discovering a way to bond lexan (stronger, higher quality than acrylic) together without glue or solvent cement. And if I can implement this well enough, the Zero-G chamber will debut it.

What I'm working on has shown, with certain materials, to create a clean, firm bond that can intersect two pieces seamlessly almost as if they are molded together. It's actually an old technique, but I've never seen it done with hard plastics or glass before. I've yet to complete testing on it but am in the process right now and hope to have something tangible by the weekend to show.


----------



## SgtHop

Have you tried notching it and doing the whole connecting that way, or is it too thin for that?

Sorry, can't remember for the life of me what it's actually called. But, a lot of drawers are made that way.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Have you tried notching it and doing the whole connecting that way, or is it too thin for that?

Sorry, can't remember for the life of me what it's actually called. But, a lot of drawers are made that way.

You're on the right path.









I went up to 1/2" Lexan, so it's plenty thick now. Heh, funny, because I started out with .093" then 1/8" then 1/4" and now I'm at 1/2".

I've never been happy with the Weld-on approach for plexi/lexan because the joins almost always show, and even though I know the stuff holds like a bastage, I don't like relying on adhesive to hold things together any more than I have to. I'm kinda funny about that. I know that the weld-on actually 'welds' the stuff together, but I've still been able to snap two pieces apart with a little effort at times.

This discovery may seem simplistic to some, but I really think if I can implement this and combine it with some new sanding/polishing techniques I've learned with this stuff that the Zero-G chamber will stand out like it never has before. And since it's the centerpiece of this build, that's important and worth the extra time and effort to do it right.


----------



## custommadename

Where will you have these angles? Are they going to be necessary for full structural integrity?


----------



## SgtHop

Hmm. Perhaps if you clouded the window with some form of polisher over where the two pieces would join, it would look better?


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
Where will you have these angles? Are they going to be necessary for full structural integrity?

The angles will only have to support the drives which weigh practically nothing. If you refer back to the last renders I put up of the Zero-G chamber, I had decided to run a single glass pane vertically down the center of it. There will be two shelves notched in place with that pane running perpendicular to it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Hmm. Perhaps if you clouded the window with some form of polisher over where the two pieces would join, it would look better?

Something like that could work but I feel that it defeats the purpose of Zero Gravity and the transparent theme that I have going. That was the problem that I had with the Weld-on as well.

I believe that I can get this new technique to work the way that I'd like it to. I've been able to get the edges of this lexan perfectly transparent with a mixture of high grit paper and polish, and if I can pull these joins off then they should create a very clean bond/join that is of very high quality.


----------



## SgtHop

Hmm. Perhaps you could do the notching idea without glue...

It could be possible and still structurally sound if you make it tight enough and don't take it apart a lot...


----------



## custommadename

If you're just putting in notches for the drives and nothing else, there should be no need for glue. I think. But you're the guy with the stuff, so it's all up to how you perceive it.


----------



## Krusher33

Good God xion! Reading what you're working on, I can't wait to see it! Forget the other suggestions, I'm sure it's going come out spectactular!


----------



## trexxcrap

xion, where in north carolina do you live? my girlfriend lives in shallotte (45 minutes from wilmington) on the coast. id love to come see it when its done (if you dont mind







)


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Hmm. Perhaps you could do the notching idea without glue...

It could be possible and still structurally sound if you make it tight enough and don't take it apart a lot...


Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
If you're just putting in notches for the drives and nothing else, there should be no need for glue. I think. But you're the guy with the stuff, so it's all up to how you perceive it.

You guys are going to spoil the surprise.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
Good God xion! Reading what you're working on, I can't wait to see it! Forget the other suggestions, I'm sure it's going come out spectactular!

Thanks.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *trexxcrap* 
xion, where in north carolina do you live? my girlfriend lives in shallotte (45 minutes from wilmington) on the coast. id love to come see it when its done (if you dont mind







)

Hey, trexx. I'm in the triad. When the build's finished, perhaps some of us in the N.C. area can meet up for a bit.


----------



## SgtHop

More surprises? God damn, this is better than Christmas.


----------



## Thedark1337

My jaw is still on the floor on how beautiful that case is









Bet you the cost will be $5000 or over 9000


----------



## Xion X2

Ok guys, you will soon see refleXion in motion in full HD video. I'm finishing up some film tonight of the full board layout with all the waterblocks as you saw in the pictures and will hopefully have this online for your viewing pleasure either tomorrow or Saturday.

Here's a 720p shot from the video scaled down in size to 1000x.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Ok guys, you will soon see refleXion in motion in full HD video. I'm finishing up some film tonight of the full board layout with all the waterblocks as you saw in the pictures and will hopefully have this online for your viewing pleasure either tomorrow or Saturday.





















Lookin' forward to it


----------



## GOTFrog

Woot, woot, woot


----------



## Blade1000000

OMG full motion video... Thats Crazy.. i think i'm gonna faint when i see this.... update + video??? WOW.

xion you spoil us. this pc is going to be amazing. when you start a new project i expect to see the same quality. is there anything particularly hard you have come accross so far? and how the hell did you come across those sexy waterblocks (they look amazing).

the one thing i can say about this project is that you have not only inspired a new generation of case modding but you have inspired thousands to start modding. this project just makes me wanna go spend my next paycheck on materials and saws and whatnot and rip this silverstone Raven apart and make whats stuck in my head a reality (i have visualised exactly what i am going to do to it, both minor and major mods). for that i thank you. and just for the record, keep this pc 'one-of-a-kind' don't re-produce it, that would kind of defeat the purpose of doing this.


----------



## SgtHop

Is your next project going to be even more extreme?


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade1000000*


xion you spoil us. this pc is going to be amazing. when you start a new project i expect to see the same quality.


Next project (whenever it happens) will be of much better quality than this. Although I love the identity of refleXion it is based largely on beginner work.

Quote:



is there anything particularly hard you have come accross so far?


Yeah, like, everything. All of this has been a huge learning experience for me.

Six months ago, I was learning photography and CAD for the first time.. right around when I began refleXion. And throughout the project I've been learning fabrication. So it's been learning, learning, learning most of the way. With the next project, and with this experience under my belt, I expect things to go much smoother, and I expect that I'll be able to focus primarily on creative aspects instead of worrying so much about how to accomplish my ideas.

Quote:



the one thing i can say about this project is that you have not only inspired a new generation of case modding but you have inspired thousands to start modding. this project just makes me wanna go spend my next paycheck on materials and saws and whatnot and rip this silverstone Raven apart and make whats stuck in my head a reality (i have visualised exactly what i am going to do to it, both minor and major mods). for that i thank you. and just for the record, keep this pc 'one-of-a-kind' don't re-produce it, that would kind of defeat the purpose of doing this.


Thanks, bud. Those are some very rewarding words that bring a lot of happiness to me. To know that I've inspired so many of you in these and other ways means a lot. I feel grateful that you and others think very highly of my work and care enough to share that with me.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Is your next project going to be even more extreme?


I think the progression into the next project will make all of this look like child's play. Everything will be much better planned and executed, and I won't be learning so many things for the first time. I would imagine that's how it goes with most modders. You improve from one build to the next as you continue to acquire experience.

The challenging aspect of the next project will be carrying a theme as successful as I feel this one has been. But I'm not terribly worried about that as I have lots of ideas that I've been mulling over for future builds.


----------



## SgtHop

Good. I can't wait.


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Ok guys, you will soon see refleXion in motion in full HD video. I'm finishing up some film tonight of the full board layout with all the waterblocks as you saw in the pictures and will hopefully have this online for your viewing pleasure either tomorrow or Saturday.

Here's a 720p shot from the video scaled down in size to 1000x.









Ooo Video! Please post a lower quality version though, my ISP dropped our limit to 25 gb per month...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkknight512* 
Ooo Video! Please post a lower quality version though, my ISP dropped our limit to 25 gb per month...

Duude, don't complain! I only have 20gb and it costs a ton each month!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Duude, don't complain! I only have 20gb and it costs a ton each month!

hmm, i dont have a limit, but i only have 3mb...... really crappy :s
anyways, i can see everything without problems, pc is fast, internet isnt...xD

Cant wait for the video!


----------



## NoGuru

Oh man, I can't wait for this. Xion you have high expectations to live up to, if your video skills are as good as your photography skills.


----------



## Threefeet

Don't mind that lot, 720p all the way









I would say that though, 550GB limit @ 30Mb


----------



## Xion X2

The whole video runs for 3:42 and is 507MB in size. You guys will have the option to either stream it or download it. I'll see if I can upload a 480p version for those of you requesting it.

I may have this up tonight. Tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## oliverw92

Why don't you youtube it?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

im sure this will rock, keep it up, cause i cant wait!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Why don't you youtube it?

It'll be on Vimeo which is similar.


----------



## oliverw92

Ah ok


----------



## Thedark1337

Wow. 720p video?







Do want


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


hmm, i dont have a limit, but i only have 3mb...... really crappy :s
anyways, i can see everything without problems, pc is fast, internet isnt...xD

Cant wait for the video!


I have 1 mbit...


----------



## Thedark1337

i have 25 mbit bring it on


----------



## Striker36

WHERE IS IT!?!?!?!? i need my fix man! lol

but really i cant wait for this XD


----------



## Zurginator

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


hmm, i dont have a limit, but i only have 3mb...... really crappy :s
anyways, i can see everything without problems, pc is fast, internet isnt...xD

Cant wait for the video!


THAT is crappy? I have 256kbit.

>___________>


----------



## Striker36

im guessing this would be a bad time to mention my OC192 line?

i wish :-(


----------



## pestypest

I can't wait.. here is what I am working with

Megabits


Here is what real world.. Megabytes


----------



## 1keith1

Wow I have 2.5mb for download and .5mb upload. If only I could overclock my internetz.









OMG XION X2 IS VIEWING THIS THREAD!!


----------



## custommadename

Pestypest, that's not megabytes. Still megabits. Divide your megabits by 8, and that's megabytes.


----------



## pestypest

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


Pestypest, that's not megabytes. Still megabits. Divide your megabits by 8, and that's megabytes.


I did both to show you.. You can choose that setting in speedtest.net.. under the SETTINGS tab. Check it out









EDIT:: So if you change the settings to take a SS, they change back. Guess the img is hosted on there site. But I will leave as is so you can see.


----------



## custommadename

No, I get it, but both pics you posted showed megabits. It is actually pretty cool of Speedtest to do that since while broadband companies are obsessed with megabits, megabytes are the more sane units.


----------



## Lord Xeb

ETA on next update?


----------



## Blade1000000

Xion Please Put This Onto Youtube seeing as my internet sucks hard. i have prepaid 3g internet... the speed of which is not the issue. the cost of data is amazing. seeing as i am not old enough to sign a contract i have to stick with prepaid seeing as i am on my own. for me 3GB of data = $50 (3GB includes all downloads/uploads)... its expensive but seeing as currently its my only option, i choose to use it.. anyways its better than nothing









480p with youtube for me if possible?

thanks in advance xion.

another thing once you finish this build we EXPECT to see more. your quality of work is nothing short of amazing. your ideas are revolutionary and make me want to pluck the ideas from my head and make them a reality. i have enough 'over-the-top' ideas to fill more than 3 builds but i dont have the cash or know-how to do them.

BTW the sponsors selection of waterblocks was amazing (must have come from a woman) and they are just sexy.


----------



## Xion X2

Morning, guys. I should have the video up by this afternoon.

I'm using Vimeo which will give everyone the option to either stream or download. So for those of you who are on a fixed download limit, it shouldn't impact you since you can stream it.

Blade-- I picked out the waterblocks myself (and I'm not a woman







). I thought that Danger Den's waterblocks fit my theme better than any others that were out there as they look kind of futuristic and so mesh well with my space theme. I then had them nickel plated to match my color scheme since they were copper prior.


----------



## Xion X2

There will be two videos in total, a mid-build video now and a finished project video when everything is done. Below you can find the 720p version of the build video. I'll also upload a 480p version by tonight (upload speeds are slow during the day.)






Be sure to turn up the volume, because I've laid some audio tracks to it.









For those of you who have problems streaming it, there's a download link to the bottom right of the page. It'll play smoother if you download it. Streaming seems to create some choppiness that doesn't show when I play it from the drive.


----------



## Syrillian

Nice.

Lookin' forward to viewing the video.


----------



## Thedark1337

Can you upload a megaupload link or rapidshare? I don't want to create another account







i need the 720p version


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


Can you upload a megaupload link or rapidshare? I don't want to create another account







i need the 720p version


Is it asking you to create an account to both view and download the video?

Please let me know, guys, as this is the first time I've messed with video hosting. I'd like to make it as user friendly for everyone as possible.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:



Sorry, you do not have permission to watch this private video.


----------



## Syrillian

Yes, the site says "Private Video".


----------



## Threefeet

Tease...


----------



## Xion X2

Grrr. Alright, let me see if I can fix this. Sorry.

I'm uploading to youtube on the side, but it says two and a half hours on that.


----------



## Xion X2

Ok, I unchecked my privacy settings. Please try it again.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hmm, youtube is the way to go, it might take some time but its one of the best hosting/viewed sites...

@ the internet conversation above, that 3mbit connection is shared with my 2 brothers, parents pc my sister and my second pc....


----------



## madswimmer

cool video


----------



## Syrillian

_"RefleXion combines art with technology by emphasizing a thematic approach to building a PC. Through this approach, refleXion is given its identity to simulate a living, breathing organism."_
~Michael Stokes

The veracity of those words can not be denied.

What an exquisite build, and I love the musical score that accompanied your presentation.

I doff my cap to you, good man.


----------



## Threefeet

Heh cool








It loooks so much better in motion, so to speak.

Not a big fan of the music though, it's a bit climactic for my taste!


----------



## Richenbals

Loved it, can't wait for the next installment!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madswimmer*


cool video










Thanks, madswimmer!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


_"RefleXion combines art with technology by emphasizing a thematic approach to building a PC. Through this approach, refleXion is given its identity to simulate a living, breathing organism."_
~Michael Stokes

The veracity of those words can not be denied.

What an exquisite build, and I love the musical score that accompanied your presentation.

I doff my cap to you, good man.











Syrillian, you've been down paths that I can only hope to tread, so these words mean a lot coming from you. Thanks.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Heh cool








It loooks so much better in motion, so to speak.

Not a big fan of the music though, it's a bit climactic for my taste!


Thanks, Threefeet. I imagine the musical score may be one that people either love or hate. Maybe you'll like the next one better.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Richenbals*


Loved it, can't wait for the next installment!


Thanks, Richenbals!


----------



## Thedark1337

Wow







It looks even better in HD







That zero gravity chamber is awesome on video, it looks like its floating


----------



## NoGuru

The video is nice, but I believe the pictures speak louder. Just my opinion, please take no offense.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Nice job on the video..Very classy work. The build will be great and take your time I am enjoying this with pleasure.

Go forth my Carolinian brother







...

Chuck D

Fold on...


----------



## JohnDProb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
Wow







It looks even better in HD







That zero gravity chamber is awesome on video, it looks like its floating

duh? ZERO GRAVITY ie no grav ie floating so duh, epic vid btw


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
That zero gravity chamber is awesome on video, it looks like its floating

This ^^

It looked pretty cool in pictures but the video really did the zero-g idea a lot more justice for me at least.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
Wow







It looks even better in HD







That zero gravity chamber is awesome on video, it looks like its floating

Thanks, dark.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
The video is nice, but I believe the pictures speak louder. Just my opinion, please take no offense.

No offense taken. It's hard to duplicate the quality of a 600$ DSLR camera with a 200$ pocket camcorder--even if it is HD.

I can't afford a high quality camcorder right now. They're just too expensive, and for the amount I use them, it just wouldn't be worth it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh* 
Nice job on the video..Very classy work. The build will be great and take your time I am enjoying this with pleasure.

Go forth my Carolinian brother







...

Chuck D

Fold on...

Thanks, Chuck! Nice to see the Carolinas represented here.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JohnDProb* 
duh? ZERO GRAVITY ie no grav ie floating so duh, epic vid btw

Thanks, John!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Threefeet* 
This ^^

It looked pretty cool in pictures but the video really did the zero-g idea a lot more justice for me at least.

Thanks, Threefeet!

I've been kind of lazy today.. chillin here on my sofa with a Landshark playing some Battlefield Bad Company on my 42" 1080p.

I'll get back to work tomorrow.


----------



## GOTFrog

Wow, Im so in love with this build. Like Guru said Pictures speak Volume, but seeing the Zero Gravity chamber on film gave it some thing more.

You just forgot to mention me in the credits. I forgive your mistake just don't do it again.


----------



## Lord Xeb

That was a nice vid. Enjoyed the music....but I wish there was MORE! BECAUSE MAOR!


----------



## shnur

I just finished watching the video!
It's really well done!
I did find that there's a lot of black screens and I stressed out a bit too much that the video is going to end before I see what you actually did!!!


----------



## Digitalkryme

If i had a hat i would take it off to you, but sadly i dont and dont plan to buy one to simply take it off again! anyway...

I have to say when i read that you were going to do a video i was a wee tad surprised, while your photos are incredible in there composition, lighting, and detail, i had visions of a video being a bit of a train wreck but..... that was nothing short of splendiferous, and quite simply has me (almost but not quite) sweating in anticipation of the final film (i dont feel video really covered it).

Thoroughly impressed and looking forward to further updates.

Digitalkryme


----------



## SgtHop

Kryme, you sir, are very good at wording.

Anyhow, I too require more updates. I know we're getting close to finished, but I've yet to see my tubing knot.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I'm embarrassed to admit that I read 'organism' wrong... I don't think I need to explain what I saw it as









As said before, the Zero G chamber looks even more amazing in the video. I think I'm running out of words to describe how incredible I find this build to be too. D:


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I'm embarrassed to admit that I read 'organism' wrong... I don't think I need to explain what I saw it as









As said before, the Zero G chamber looks even more amazing in the video. I think I'm running out of words to describe how incredible I find this build to be too. D:


Spider, you were last on my quote list, but -- LOL! "A living, breathing orgasm." That would've been fitting given the amount of jizz references in the thread, I guess.










You crack me up.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Wow, Im so in love with this build. Like Guru said Pictures speak Volume, but seeing the Zero Gravity chamber on film gave it some thing more.

You just forgot to mention me in the credits. I forgive your mistake just don't do it again.


Hey, bud.. you were in the credits. "Overclock.net"









Thanks!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


That was a nice vid. Enjoyed the music....but I wish there was MORE! BECAUSE MAOR!


Thanks, Xeb.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


I just finished watching the video!
It's really well done!
I did find that there's a lot of black screens and I stressed out a bit too much that the video is going to end before I see what you actually did!!!


It's all about suspense.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Digitalkryme*


If i had a hat i would take it off to you, but sadly i dont and dont plan to buy one to simply take it off again! anyway...

I have to say when i read that you were going to do a video i was a wee tad surprised, while your photos are incredible in there composition, lighting, and detail, i had visions of a video being a bit of a train wreck but..... that was nothing short of splendiferous, and quite simply has me (almost but not quite) sweating in anticipation of the final film (i dont feel video really covered it).

Thoroughly impressed and looking forward to further updates.

Digitalkryme


Very nice words, Digital. Thanks.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Kryme, you sir, are very good at wording.

Anyhow, I too require more updates. I know we're getting close to finished, but I've yet to see my tubing knot.


It's not far away. What I'm working on now involves tube routing which is why I haven't connected any of it yet.

Going as fast as I can over here guys, but I've created quite the work for myself with all the crazy ideas that float through my head. They're quite difficult to implement in the shop, but I'm getting there.

I expect to have another update by middle of the week, perhaps sooner.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Spider, you were last on my quote list, but -- LOL! "A living, breathing orgasm." That would've been fitting given the amount of jizz references in the thread, I guess.


inorite?







From last to first too... sweeeet.

Can't wait for the updates!!


----------



## Lord Xeb

<.< Do you think I am a little... over the top?


----------



## Blade1000000

Xion When you get the 480p version up on youtube can you please drop me a link. i really want to see this video. thanks in advance


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
<.< Do you think I am a little... over the top?

Perhaps. But then, Xeb wouldn't be Xeb, otherwise.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade1000000* 
Xion When you get the 480p version up on youtube can you please drop me a link. i really want to see this video. thanks in advance

Can you stream it from Vimeo? I need to keep it on one site if possible because I have to pay for rights to the audio track.

I'll upload a 480p to Vimeo tonight.


----------



## Wons

Xion X2 said:


> *Details....* *Details.... **Details.... *that is why you are truly a phenominal modder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the credits...
Click to expand...


----------



## xlr8ter

Woot! Just read all 1197 posts! I must say this is, without a doubt, the coolest computer I have ever seen in all my life!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wons* 

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 







*Details....* *Details....* *Details....* that is why you are truly a phenominal modder















I made the credits...
















Mark, your support was, is and continues to be critical, my friend.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *xlr8ter* 
Woot! Just read all 1197 posts! I must say this is, without a doubt, the coolest computer I have ever seen in all my life!

Thanks, xlr8ter. Much appreciated.


----------



## Xion X2

Update within the next hour.


----------



## nightshout230

Yay!


----------



## Xion X2

Here's an outtake from the last update while you wait.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Here's an outtake from the last update while you wait.











That's gorgeous! I love the new backdrop.


----------



## postama

Hitting the refresh button every 5 minutes to see amazing artwork...yep I am officially addicted to case modding...


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *postama*


Hitting the refresh button every 5 minutes to see amazing artwork...yep I am officially addicted to case modding...


That's what we like to hear!







(or at least me!







)


----------



## Xion X2

Ok, I'm uploading the pics and writing the update. Give me about 20.


----------



## Xion X2

So now I'm going to share with you what I've been working on for the past two weeks.

Often when modding, you feel as if you've encroached on a new idea, but being able to put it into practice isn't as easy as it often seems it will be. So when you're able to make something work as you've imagined it, it brings a special sense of content.









I present to you a new way of shelving Lexan and Plexi, the Dovetail.

This is an ancient practice, actually, but I have never seen it done on plastics or glass before. It's often used as a method of bonding two pieces of wood together and is used in dressers and desks commonly. But could I get it to work on Lexan.. could I get it to look clean and bond securely without adhesive. That was the question and was my goal. I wanted to discover a way of bonding two or more pieces of Lexan together without using adhesive such as Weld-on or epoxy. That's fine for many, but I just don't like using adhesives on glass because it always leaves a residue behind that's visible to the eye.

For those who aren't familiar, this is what is called a "Dado" or half of a sliding dovetail--



In the most basic terms, it's an angled groove that serves as a keyhole of sorts for an adjacent piece to slide in and bond. Here's how it bonds together--




Notice how, when cut accurately, it bonds nice and clean. A perfect fit--like a key into a keyhole. And it's a snug fit.. no adhesive of any sort needed as long as you cut the key or what is technically called the "Tenon" correctly.

To cut the dovetails, I use dovetail bit at 4mm depth--



But-- you've seen how it looks on wood already, so let's view it on glass.









You can see how I can hold it, and it hangs firmly in place. In fact, chances are you could not force it apart with your bare hands; it would take a rubber mallet to separate these two pieces.





The edges of this Lexan had not been sanded since these were just used as test pieces. To sand out the saw marks, I use my power sander--



--and to get the finer imperfections out I sand by hand with 400, 600, 800, 1000, 1500, 2000 grit and then finally aluminum/metal polish to get to perfect transparency like on the flat side of the glass/Lexan.

More to come in the next update on this. I'll show the actual shelves which will be going into the Zero-G Chamber being fit together by this method.

Thanks for checking in.


----------



## custommadename

Aha! I knew you were going with this! Very nicely done, too. So, you've found not much more than aluminum polish to get the plexiglass to look really good?


----------



## Striker36

i need to go find my jaw.... stunning and brilliant idea im glad it worked


----------



## Blade1000000

Xion just so you know... if you need help with doing anything just PM me... obviously i cant help you mod... but with pictures videos.. any of that.

also make sure you give us the link asap. i wanna se this vid. and i can stream it from anywhere.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
Aha! I knew you were going with this! Very nicely done, too. So, you've found not much more than aluminum polish to get the plexiglass to look really good?

Open to suggestions, but this stuff has worked pretty well so far.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
i need to go find my jaw.... stunning and brilliant idea im glad it worked

Thanks, bud.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade1000000* 
Xion just so you know... if you need help with doing anything just PM me... obviously i cant help you mod... but with pictures videos.. any of that.

also make sure you give us the link asap. i wanna se this vid. and i can stream it from anywhere.

I linked the video earlier. If you can stream 720p you can find it here below. I'll upload a 480p version as soon as I have time.


----------



## leppie

That dovetail came out really nice! Much better than I expected









Nice job man


----------



## Krusher33

Woot! Nice smooth work on the dove tail. Going to look so clean, Syrillian gonna get jealous.


----------



## Sparhawk

Dovetails look great!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


I linked the video earlier. If you can stream 720p you can find it here below. I'll upload a 480p version as soon as I have time.















Such a terrible video







, too many close slow pans(most of them repeating the same stuff) and overly-dramatic music







, showing the camera in the reflection?







I just ended up skipping through it, there was about 30seconds of useful footage there... maybe... /rant








Stick to modding and photos, it's what you're good awesome at.


----------



## darkraid

I havn't had a chance to look at the video yet. I tried earlier today but it was buffering way to slow. I'll try again soon, hopefuly it buffers faster this time.


----------



## Blade1000000

ok micheal... i have just said screw it and watched the 720p version... i had to wait 20 mins for it to fully buffer but i am glad i did. screw what these other people are saying, they are trying to squash your creativity, don't let them do it. sure people its not the best video anyone has ever seen but its another first for him and you need to get off his back about it.

he will get better with the video camera just as he got better with tools he has used to make this thing a reality. as for the video i give it a 8/10. good on you mate keep it up.

as for the update that was ingenious (although i had my suspicions about what you were doing) keep up the good work. as we speak im looking how the hell to tear this part off my casing as i am going to start modding. keep an eye out for it as it will get pretty over the top.

just keep being creative and listen to those with words of encouragement not those with an opinion that looks down upon your hard work. i wish you luck with the next leg of your build.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blade1000000*


ok micheal... i have just said screw it and watched the 720p version... i had to wait 20 mins for it to fully buffer but i am glad i did. screw what these other people are saying, they are trying to squash your creativity, don't let them do it. sure people its not the best video anyone has ever seen but its another first for him and you need to get off his back about it.

he will get better with the video camera just as he got better with tools he has used to make this thing a reality. as for the video i give it a 8/10. good on you mate keep it up.

as for the update that was ingenious (although i had my suspicions about what you were doing) keep up the good work. as we speak im looking how the hell to tear this part off my casing as i am going to start modding. keep an eye out for it as it will get pretty over the top.

just keep being creative and listen to those with words of encouragement not those with an opinion that looks down upon your hard work. i wish you luck with the next leg of your build.


You need to stop being so defensive... the guy was just putting an opinion forward, he is entitled to that.

I am inclined to agree slightly about the video, I find the photos much more exhilarating and informative. I can see how it helped show some people how the Zero-G chamber worked if they were having trouble visualise it from the pictures. I loved the production of the video, it just lacked a little content. I would say make sure you don't get yourself/ the camera in the reflections from acrylic/lexan, it breaks the suspense in the video.

Ingenious idea of the dovetail, i thought you were just going to route out a groove and then glue the two together. Are you going to polish the groove as well as tail?


----------



## Blade1000000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


You need to stop being so defensive... the guy was just putting an opinion forward, he is entitled to that.

I am inclined to agree slightly about the video, I find the photos much more exhilarating and informative. I can see how it helped show some people how the Zero-G chamber worked if they were having trouble visualise it from the pictures. I loved the production of the video, it just lacked a little content. I would say make sure you don't get yourself/ the camera in the reflections from acrylic/lexan, it breaks the suspense in the video.

Ingenious idea of the dovetail, i thought you were just going to route out a groove and then glue the two together. Are you going to polish the groove as well as tail?



i am not trying to be overly defensive i just hat to see others bash someone's hard work. ii agree yes the video could use a little work but what some were saying i find outrageous. its just not right for someone to just walk into this thread start bashing and walk out again. ARGGH that pisses me of so quickly its not funny. anyways i love the work keep it up.


----------



## Xion X2

There seem to be some split parties on the video so far. People either love it or hate it.

It's my first time out, and I'll get better. I'm not about to give it up, because I like the life that video can bring to a project and think with enough time and practice that I can perfect it.









There wasn't a lot of content, because most of the clips were shot a few months ago. Just like some have mentioned, the primary idea was to show the Zero-G effect in motion, as well as the reflective properties of the side panel, since they are difficult to fully capture in pictures. And my reflection in the first two shots was meant to be kind of a signature on the video.. thought it would be kind of cool if I actually showed in it (given the project name), but it appears that many didn't want to see my ugly mug in it.









Guess the fact that I tried to go all professional with the video kind of conflicted with that idea.

Trial and error. Anyway.. next one will be better. I always try to take criticism constructively and appreciate it. Taken in the right way, it can make one better which is what I always strive to be.


----------



## oliverw92

Have you seen Sniipe's video for Flow? I know he did a video of the finished thing, but it was absolutely stunning







Your production is not far off at all, I think the music suits it well


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Have you seen Sniipe's video for Flow? I know he did a video of the finished thing, but it was absolutely stunning







Your production is not far off at all, I think the music suits it well










Flow was and continues to be the most inspiring build to date, for me. I loved what Ian did with his video presentation and so wanted to venture into it on my own as well.

Video's a lot tougher than most people think. It's challenging just to hold a camera steady while panning.

Photography is great and all, but I truly believe that video will play a big piece in the future of modding. And for the last stage in my project, it's a necessity. So everyone will see it again.


----------



## oliverw92

Would it be worth investing in a tripod with wheels/make a base for your tripod?


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Would it be worth investing in a tripod with wheels/make a base for your tripod?


I've thought about it and will most likely try something like that.


----------



## repo_man

Wow, a dovetail on lexan. Very impressive! How slow do you have to cut it though? I'm assuming it has to be pretty slow to avoid cracking it (maybe less so on lexan than on acrylic though).


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Wow, a dovetail on lexan. Very impressive! How slow do you have to cut it though? I'm assuming it has to be pretty slow to avoid cracking it (maybe less so on lexan than on acrylic though).

Lexan is very strong, actually. It's used in security windows, so it can withstand a beating, unlike plexi. I can cut one side of a tenon in about 5-10 seconds.









The tricky part is cutting the tenon to the exact width that you need as it has to be thin enough to slide into the dado yet wide enough so that it grabs and bonds tight.


----------



## nafljhy

that is amazing xion!









i'm just left speechless.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Lexan is very strong, actually. It's used in security windows, so it can withstand a beating, unlike plexi. I can cut one side of a tenon in about 5-10 seconds.









The tricky part is cutting the tenon to the exact width that you need as it has to be thin enough to slide into the dado yet wide enough so that it grabs and bonds tight.


Gotcha! I've never worked with lexan so I wasn't sure. Really awesome then!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nafljhy* 
that is amazing xion!









i'm just left speechless.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Gotcha! I've never worked with lexan so I wasn't sure. Really awesome then!









Thank you, guys.









Just wait until I get these in the Zero-G Chamber with the drives hanging on them.


----------



## nafljhy

yea, well that means my jaw is gonna fall farther than my where my keyboard is.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Gotcha! I've never worked with lexan so I wasn't sure. Really awesome then!










as i stated earlier here once you get spoiled with Lexan you NEVER want to work with any thing else for acrylics...

if you can justify the price Lexan is the strongest and easiest to work with acrylic on the market.
















and i just so happen to work in a show that works with it all the time







i love that stuff.....

and as usual Xion X2 is making me want to steal him brain and use it for a few weeks/months on my scout mod....


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I was having silly thoughts last night and one of those was 'how cool would it be to make an entire case out of lexan with the dovetail method so it looks like all the components are hanging in mid air?' Would be pretty sweet









Anyway







Looking forward to seeing your next update.


----------



## nafljhy

man. but i can only imagine how big of a pain it is to polish that.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nafljhy*


man. but i can only imagine how big of a pain it is to polish that. 


lexan is actually really easy to polish most of the less abrasive automotive wax polishes work REALLY well. im not sure what brand we use here but i use it on my car too XD

and lexan is much harder than most other acrylics so its more forgiving too

but if you scratch it you still cant do much about it if you can feel it with a fingernail


----------



## Thedark1337

Wow







Awesome update


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
I'm not about to give it up, because I like the life that video can bring to a project and think with enough time and practice that I can perfect it.









*Guess the fact that I tried to go all professional with the video kind of conflicted with that idea.*

Don't give up! Re-reading my post makes it sound pretty harsh, but it was really meant to be constructive.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Video's a lot tougher than most people think. It's challenging just to hold a camera steady while panning.

Photography is great and all, but I truly believe that video will play a big piece in the future of modding. And for the last stage in my project, it's a necessity. So everyone will see it again.

Video is definitely a hard thing to master, especially when we have such awesome pictures to compare it to in the first place.









You did have some good steady runs in the first video, now you just need to work on composition and maybe a few wider shots thrown into the mix, as it is hard to get an idea for the whole scale of the thing without them.

As always, keep up the amazing work!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sparhawk*


You did have some good steady runs in the first video, now you just need to work on composition and maybe *a few wider shots thrown into the mix, as it is hard to get an idea for the whole scale of the thing without them*.


I appreciate the feedback, but one of the reasons there were no "wider" shots is because everything is still in pieces. This is not a whole work yet; it was a "build" video. Once everything is together, there will be "wider" shots of the entire case.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I was having silly thoughts last night and one of those was 'how cool would it be to make an entire case out of lexan with the dovetail method so it looks like all the components are hanging in mid air?' Would be pretty sweet









Anyway







Looking forward to seeing your next update.


You know that I've already thought of this.
















It's opened up new doors to future builds.. but I really don't need any more ideas flying through my brain right now.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


lexan is actually really easy to polish most of the less abrasive automotive wax polishes work REALLY well. im not sure what brand we use here but i use it on my car too XD

and lexan is much harder than most other acrylics so its more forgiving too

but if you scratch it you still cant do much about it if you can feel it with a fingernail


Striker, do you have any advice for removing very light scratches in the Lexan? These you can't even feel with your fingernail, but if you hold it up to the light you can see them.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


Wow







Awesome update


Thanks, dark.









Here are a few shots from the studio tonight. I'll post more tomorrow. My sleeving came in from Nils.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Striker, do you have any advice for removing very light scratches in the Lexan? These you can't even feel with your fingernail, but if you hold it up to the light you can see them.

that really depends on what you have tried so far if any thing.... we have a few tricks at work for those but i dont have any experience with what one is used when... ill ask some of the guys that do tomarrow

and as usual... wonderful photography... more jealousy... yada yada







those blocks are sexy

EDIT: i shot my buddy an e-mail and he actually got back to me in reasonable time.

we use Novus brand 3 part polishes for most of the finishing work we do and he thinks that for your surface scuffs/scratches that would work better than any thing else. and i personally would follow it up with a good clear coat automotive wax (that's the extent of my personal experience with polishing Lexan) the wax will create a layer of protection that is MUCH easier to clean up if it gets scratched /scuffed up in the future.

http://www.amazon.com/Novus-Plastic-.../dp/B0029B518O <== that stuff. you should be able to get it at most chain auto parts stores as well and probably for a few bucks less (no shipping cost) but it usually costs us about $20 for a set

it lasts us like a month and we work with ALLOT of acrylics


----------



## Lord Xeb

Holy crap!


----------



## SgtHop

Now that's a lot of cable sleeving. You could sleeve 9001 feet of cable with that much. Unless you just puffed it up to make it look like more, lol.


----------



## darkraid

now that is a crap load of sleeving!


----------



## Blade1000000

Amazing Photography As Always Xion. Keep it up. BTW all those blocks look smexy. is there any reason to have that much sleeving? anyways cant wait for the next update.


----------



## custommadename

All right, those are colored pictures. Now I know you're using black and gray. Be careful with it. Most people designing things these days don't focus on the end product but actually the materials with which they put together their items. Computers especially, since no one really thought to make a case that fits right into a home. You make it fit in, and guests can readily recognize it as a computer. Now you're decorating with building materials, and the ones that you're covering up with hopeful decoration are going to look black and gray. It's extremely modern, so be sure to be very careful.


----------



## Thedark1337

Wow... thats a whole shipment of win


----------



## spiderm0nkey

AWESOME! I'm expecting mine pretty soon too


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
EDIT: i shot my buddy an e-mail and he actually got back to me in reasonable time.

we use Novus brand 3 part polishes for most of the finishing work we do and he thinks that for your surface scuffs/scratches that would work better than any thing else. and i personally would follow it up with a good clear coat automotive wax (that's the extent of my personal experience with polishing Lexan) the wax will create a layer of protection that is MUCH easier to clean up if it gets scratched /scuffed up in the future.

http://www.amazon.com/Novus-Plastic-.../dp/B0029B518O <== that stuff. you should be able to get it at most chain auto parts stores as well and probably for a few bucks less (no shipping cost) but it usually costs us about $20 for a set

it lasts us like a month and we work with ALLOT of acrylics

Thanks, Striker. I'll check that out. Much appreciated.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *SgtHop* 
Now that's a lot of cable sleeving. You could sleeve 9001 feet of cable with that much. Unless you just puffed it up to make it look like more, lol.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *darkraid* 
now that is a crap load of sleeving!

Yeah, well when you're sleeving each individual wire like I plan to do you need a lot of this stuff. I can use the practice, too. It's been a while since I've sleeved any cables.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blade1000000* 
Amazing Photography As Always Xion. Keep it up. BTW all those blocks look smexy. is there any reason to have that much sleeving? anyways cant wait for the next update.

Thanks.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
All right, those are colored pictures. Now I know you're using black and gray. Be careful with it. Most people designing things these days don't focus on the end product but actually the materials with which they put together their items. Computers especially, since no one really thought to make a case that fits right into a home. You make it fit in, and guests can readily recognize it as a computer. Now you're decorating with building materials, and the ones that you're covering up with hopeful decoration are going to look black and gray. It's extremely modern, so be sure to be very careful.

Modern's just the look I'm going for.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
Wow... thats a whole shipment of win









Thanks man.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
AWESOME! I'm expecting mine pretty soon too









Sweet. Can't wait to see it.









TONS more photos on the way. Uploading now.


----------



## Xion X2

My sleeving came in as I mentioned, along with my fans. So here are some pics from last night's photo session.

Love Nils' drawings. The space theme made me smile.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

pretty awsome, i love the mdpc sleeving, it looks awsome and its nice to work with


----------



## oliverw92

What material are you using as a backdrop?

And dayum man someone must have got some pocket money, those fans aren't cheap!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
And dayum man someone must have got some pocket money, those fans aren't cheap!

lol, i just googled it and i was like:







darn, they arnt cheap indeed...xD


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
pretty awsome, i love the mdpc sleeving, it looks awsome and its nice to work with









Thanks. MDPC sleeving looks incredible in front of a lens.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
What material are you using as a backdrop?

And dayum man someone must have got some pocket money, those fans aren't cheap!

Black suede. And yeah, the fans aren't cheap but they're of very high quality. They feel very solid when you hold them in your hand, and the rubberized casing helps dampen vibration.


----------



## oliverw92

Sorry i meant the material the stuff is actually on.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Sorry i meant the material the stuff is actually on.


Formica.


----------



## oliverw92

+rep thanks


----------



## Lord Xeb

Damn.

Now, the interlocking parts of your acrylic, what is that going to be used for?


----------



## legoman786

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Damn.

Now, the interlocking parts of your acrylic, what is that going to be used for?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


More to come in the next update on this. I'll show the actual shelves which will be going into the Zero-G Chamber being fit together by this method.

Thanks for checking in.


----------



## Striker36

pretty.... i wish i had a good camera... i would LOVE to fool around with one and my build some more.... but alas... my sister took her d-300 with her back to Montana

Xion i think you might like some of the pictures i got the other night and posted in my work log(page 6) too bad not a single one of my pictures can hold a candle to ANY of yours in here


----------



## shnur

Sweet! More updates on the way then!








Will you submit your creation to Nils?


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
pretty.... i wish i had a good camera... i would LOVE to fool around with one and my build some more.... but alas... my sister took her d-300 with her back to Montana

Xion i think you might like some of the pictures i got the other night and posted in my work log(page 6) too bad not a single one of my pictures can hold a candle to ANY of yours in here

Checked out your worklog and you're doing a good job. My only suggestion would be to invest in a flourescent light for your photos. I think that's one of the reasons you're having trouble getting your camera to focus.









You're doing a nice job with your commentary in walking people through your updates and progress. Keep up the good work.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shnur* 
Sweet! More updates on the way then!








Will you submit your creation to Nils?

My philosophy is that I don't promote myself to MDPC or any other sites or contests. If people believe that my work is good enough, then word of mouth will reach them and they will contact me. I don't do this to be smug. I do it because I believe it speaks better of you if you let others do the talking for you instead of trying to sell yourself.

Would I like to be on MDPC? To say it would be a fantastic honor would be a severe understatement. I love the site and Nils' mission and feel that its philosophy very much aligns with my own. MDPC was one of the key inspirations behind this project. Once I saw how committed a select group were by displaying a PC in ways I have always wanted to display it, I was captivated. I said "that's what I should be doing, because I've always envisioned it. Now I just need to do it."

I would love for refleXion or some future build of mine to be hosted there. But I'm going to let you guys or anyone else who feels that refleXion deserves to be there to let MDPC (or any other sites/mags,etc) know that instead of me reaching out to them and advertising my build.

You guys are my voice. I leave it all in your hands. Speak for me.


----------



## custommadename

Well, that is downright lazy!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Checked out your worklog and you're doing a good job. My only suggestion would be to invest in a flourescent light for your photos. I think that's one of the reasons you're having trouble getting your camera to focus.









You're doing a nice job with your commentary in walking people through your updates and progress. Keep up the good work.

THANKS!









as for the lighting thing that could be it and ill remember that for when i get a better camera. but i think its just as much my junk point and shoot.

i already have plans to make a light box at some point. (hopefully before i start looking at components)


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


THANKS!









as for the lighting thing that could be it and ill remember that for when i get a better camera. but i think its just as much my junk point and shoot.

i already have plans to make a light box at some point. (hopefully before i start looking at components)


Well what you'll find is that even the mainstream point and shoot can take a decent picture as long as your lighting is good. Of course the quality will only get better with better cameras, but regular point and shoots can still take pictures well.

Another key thing is take your time and make sure that you're being as still as possible when snapping the picture. If you have to, invest in a tripod or place some towels/clothes underneath the camera whenever you can. This will help keep it still.

You're doing some good work that people need to be able to see.


----------



## custommadename

Or you can use a String Tripod!
http://www.instructables.com/id/String-Tripod/

Xion, I don't think it's possible for anyone to take better pictures. The only way to do it is to have you outdo yourself.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Well what you'll find is that even the mainstream point and shoot can take a decent picture as long as your lighting is good. Of course the quality will only get better with better cameras, but regular point and shoots can still take pictures well.

Another key thing is take your time and make sure that you're being as still as possible when snapping the picture. If you have to, invest in a tripod or place some towels/clothes underneath the camera whenever you can. This will help keep it still.

You're doing some good work that people need to be able to see.











thanks for the pro tip! ill be sure to keep that stuff in mind. but yea im pretty sure its the camera... :-( even with the timer and being on something solid it still has trouble focusing on some things like for instance if they are translucent or broken (like my side panel or the fan in it) i just set up a couple other lights and tried getting another picture or 3 and the camera is just shifting through its 6 points of focus trying to find something.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

...I am supposed to be packing as I leave to go home in 5 hours for the weekend.
I just spent the last hour looking through this thread, thanks a lot!









Amazing work, keep it up, now subscribed


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Xion, I can honestly say that the instant this build is finished, I'll be pushing the 'Report Sighting' button on MDPC.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie* 
...I am supposed to be packing as I leave to go home in 5 hours for the weekend.
I just spent the last hour looking through this thread, thanks a lot!









Amazing work, keep it up, now subscribed









Thanks, Schubie!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Xion, I can honestly say that the instant this build is finished, I'll be pushing the 'Report Sighting' button on MDPC.

Too cool, spider.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Too cool, spider.









That's how I roll.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Xion, I can honestly say that the instant this build is finished, I'll be pushing the 'Report Sighting' button on MDPC.

Me too!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Me too!


Thanks, shnur.


----------



## GOTFrog

I'm going to call and tel them that if your not on there I'll do something permanant


----------



## Thedark1337

You got a dirty spot on your case

J/K april fools


----------



## Xion X2

Some outtakes while you guys wait for the next update.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Hurrah for sleeving!


----------



## shnur

Oh you bought that... bulk sleeving! That will be awesome


----------



## Yangas

Is the purple on the um dunno how u call that bent tube thing actually painted on or is it a reflection (pardon the pun) looking good anyways. ^.^


----------



## custommadename

Looks like that chrome is reflecting his backdrop. Note the avatar and previous pics. But it is a nice look. Perhaps this nice reflection of purple is a chunk of the reason for all the polished parts.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Some outtakes while you guys wait for the next update.

---clipped---










I think there are more pics as "outtakes" in this thread recently than actual update pics.


----------



## whosloosin92

Maybe this had been addressed already, but it looks like the waterblock will block the crossfire bridge won't it?


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


I think there are more pics as "outtakes" in this thread recently than actual update pics. 


Like a highly anticipated video game release that keeps getting delayed... "sorry for the delay, but here some more screenshots!"









I'm of course kidding, but it is highly anticipated. The hardware pics themselves are just drool worthy enough.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whosloosin92*


Maybe this had been addressed already, but it looks like the waterblock will block the crossfire bridge won't it?


I don't think it will. Looks like the block ends right next to where the bridge will go. Should have just enough room to squeeze it in. I'm sure the manufacturers of the blocks would've thought about it before they made them. (Well, you'd hope they would've







)


----------



## Thedark1337

awesome. The reflection of the tubes are awesome


----------



## Xaero252

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
i love the mdpc sleeving, it looks awsome and doesn't afraid of anything

^fix'd

Also, AMIGOD that update was hawt, I can't believe I forgot to check on this thread daily ><


----------



## Contagion

I clicked on this thread and my intertubez asploded with all the jizz from you guys... Thanks.


----------



## custommadename

You're not supposed to swallow it.


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
You're not supposed to swallow it.

No no no.

No.

Please!


----------



## darkraid

update? lol.


----------



## scrotes

Holy **** 2 5970's, and what kind of camera do u have cause those pics r amazing


----------



## jmcmtank

Nikon d40.


----------



## Xion X2

Hey, guys. I'm afraid that I haven't had much time to work on the build lately. Work has been crazy. I'll try to have an update by the weekend.

Here's another sleeving pic to help tide you over.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Delicious


----------



## GOTFrog

I need something else, since I don't like individual sleeve


----------



## Hydraulic

srsly? orly? 6 days since something new? something must be wrong...someone call the police!


----------



## Threefeet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hydraulic* 
srsly? orly? 6 days since something new? something must be wrong...someone call the police!

Now 7 days... I'm getting worried


----------



## 1keith1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*


srsly? orly? 6 days since something new? something must be wrong...someone call the police!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Now 7 days... I'm getting worried



















Well actually when he said the above, I noticed that Xion X2 was viewing the thread.

So his account is either hacked or they forced him to give them his password, or maybe he is still alive... just maybe....


----------



## darkraid

He was last active 7 hours ago.... Hmmmmm...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

It's alright guys, I can promise you that he's still alive







I think he is either having a bit of a rest atm or working really hard.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


It's alright guys, I can promise you that he's still alive







I think he is either having a bit of a rest atm or working really hard.


i hope its the second one... but i understand the first


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
It's alright guys, I can promise you that he's still alive







I think he is either having a bit of a rest atm or working really hard.

I'm sure he's working hard on something. WHAT he's working hard on is the question...


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *krusher33*


i'm sure he's working hard on something. What he's working hard on is the question...


----------



## GOTFrog

yay still alive, but giving us the cold shoulder


----------



## Thedark1337

Update nao


----------



## Xion X2

No cold shoulder. Just trying to ensure the next update is a good one.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


No cold shoulder. Just trying to ensure the next update is a good one.










i appreciate that.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
No cold shoulder. Just trying to ensure the next update is a good one.









See? He's working hard on the next update.









"Pressure much?"
"Nah"


----------



## Xion X2

LOL Krusher.

Actually it motivates me as you guys always have, so thanks.


----------



## Krusher33

I like your new Avey by the way.


----------



## Xion X2

Thanks. I'm uploading a lot of photos to my comp right now and may post 1-2 teasers for the next update. I'm really trying to keep the updates limited now to major steps accomplished in the project since I have it on so many sites. It's just tough keeping them all updated with how busy I've been at my job lately.

As always, I appreciate you guys' continuing interest and enthusiasm and assure you that I'm doing everything I can to make this the most awesomest build evah.


----------



## shnur

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Thanks. I'm uploading a lot of photos to my comp right now and may post 1-2 teasers for the next update. I'm really trying to keep the updates limited now to major steps accomplished in the project since I have it on so many sites. It's just tough keeping them all updated with how busy I've been at my job lately.

As always, I appreciate you guys' continuing interest and enthusiasm and assure you that I'm doing everything I can to make this the most awesomest build evah.









Can't wait!!!!!









But hey... that is your first build? I mean, I remember you mentioning something about that... if it's true, I'll start going to church on Sunday's and believe that God bless some of us with a special talent; some to heal, some to hep, some to MOD!


----------



## Xion X2

Some teasers for the next update as I know it's taking a while.

The art of polishing Lexan to transparency. No ugly saw marks or scratches. This was accomplished without a torch. Hand-sanded. (Please ignore the masking tape as it's there to protect the facing until it's installed in the case.)



And the first glimpse into how the Zero-G Chamber will fit behind the side panel. The mirror backing was removed for this shot as I was going over the galaxy cut with a fine grit to smoothen it some.



The floating drives will be in view through the galaxy image as the mirror becomes transparent when lit from behind.









Next update should be on Saturday / Sunday and will involve *crossing fingers* a finished Zero-G Chamber that's ready for paint. If all goes well, I presume this will be the last and final revision to it.









I am, however, waiting on a certain part to come in that is needed, so if it doesn't get here tomorrow (I expect that it will) then it may be early next week before it's finished.


----------



## shnur

Wow, that is REALLY pretty!

I really like how you did the side door, it's one of my favorite part of your build. I really like the perfection of it, it tells a lot about your hard work towards this project!


----------



## Krusher33

I feel ... teased.


----------



## Xion X2

Shnur - yes, this is my first build. Six months ago I didn't know how to work a dremel.









Sorry, Krusher. I'm going as fast as I can here, but perfection is a long and arduous process, and refleXion must come as close to it as possible.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Sorry, Krusher. I'm going as fast as I can here, but perfection is a long and arduous process, and refleXion must come as close to it as possible.









Ha ha ha, I'm only teasing. Looks beautiful though. Nice job on the polishing too.


----------



## GOTFrog

Great finally pics WOOHOO, I love it still


----------



## Threefeet

Looking forward to the update, thanks for the preview


----------



## custommadename

I'm really glad to see you're back to work! Go get them, Xion!


----------



## metro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
The art of polishing Lexan to transparency. No ugly saw marks or scratches. This was accomplished without a torch. Hand-sanded. (Please ignore the masking tape as it's there to protect the facing until it's installed in the case.)

That's very very impressive. I use this stuff for my combat robots and it scratches sooooooooooooooooo easily (like with a fingernail). +rep!


----------



## Yangas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *metro* 
That's very very impressive. I use this stuff for my *combat robots* and it scratches sooooooooooooooooo easily (like with a fingernail). +rep!

LoL at combat robots xD
ot: great job with the lexan polishing xion waiting for more updates







!


----------



## pfran42

...Patiently waiting....


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Ha ha ha, I'm only teasing. Looks beautiful though. Nice job on the polishing too.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


Great finally pics WOOHOO, I love it still



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Threefeet*


Looking forward to the update, thanks for the preview











Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


I'm really glad to see you're back to work! Go get them, Xion!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *metro*


That's very very impressive. I use this stuff for my combat robots and it scratches sooooooooooooooooo easily (like with a fingernail).  +rep!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yangas*


LoL at combat robots xD
ot: great job with the lexan polishing xion waiting for more updates







!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *pfran42*


...Patiently waiting....


Thanks to all you guys.









Ok, I'm headed out for a short bike ride this morning and then over to my shop for an entire day of modding. Wish me luck!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

So much luck!!!


----------



## NoGuru

Enjoy the bike ride, and good luck. Wait, wait, wait, a man of your skills does not need luck, but it never huts to have some.


----------



## Thedark1337

A man of your caliber need not have luck, lest the evil villains defile your case


----------



## Lord Xeb

UPDATE OR I COME TO YOUR HOUSE AND BREAK SOMETHING! e-e *stares at your TV*


----------



## SgtHop

So...Where's our update? I've been waiting for it.


----------



## mitchbowman

UPDATE: im coming to get ya!!!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I disagree with the masses. Take as much time as you need. You can't rush perfection


----------



## Nightz2k

Subbed, this looks amazing so far.

Liking the photography too, should be a freelancer.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I disagree with the masses. Take as much time as you need. You can't rush perfection










I agree







You can tell who the modders are - the ones who aren't pushing for updates


----------



## Rhylian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I agree







You can tell who the modders are - the ones who aren't pushing for updates










Exactly









The Modders know how much work this stuff takes hahahaha


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metro*


That's very very impressive. I use this stuff for my combat robots and it scratches sooooooooooooooooo easily (like with a fingernail). +rep!


We used the same stuff for our robot for FIRST, not for combat but there was a shoving match between us and another team, we hit a bump and flipped, the Lexan smashed at the sides and the electronics fell on the floor. Thankfully we got it fixed in 23 minutes, ready for another match.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkknight512* 
... our robot for FIRST, not for combat but there was a shoving match between us and another team, ...

I see it now:

Robot 1: "It says 110. The charger is mine!"

Robot 2: "You're dyslexic! It says 101. It's mine."

Robot 1: "Who you calling dyslexic you one-threaded junk?!"
*shoves*

Robot 2: "You, you two-threaded, bi-polar, hunk of metal!"
*shoves back*


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
I see it now:

Robot 1: "It says 110. The charger is mine!"

Robot 2: "You're dyslexic! It says 101. It's mine."

Robot 1: "Who you calling dyslexic you one-threaded junk?!"
*shoves*

Robot 2: "You, you two-threaded, bi-polar, hunk of metal!"
*shoves back*

Hehe, nah it was a soccer match, 3v3, 2 bumps in between about knee high, and a tunnel in the middle of each bump

We broke a lot of things, they need to make those speed controllers better, we burned one with 30 amps, they are supposed to be able to take 40 and spikes of something much higher, and we almost broke a piece of wood with a 1.25" piston at 120 PSI

The competition is pretty healthy, teams borrow from each other a lot and help each other out. I don't think we would have made it to our third qualifying round if the team from across from us didn't help us.
---
We saw a team with 4 motor high torque drive + tank tracks against another team with a similar drive system try to shove each other off, they went at if for 30 seconds and one of them had a speed controller burst into flames...


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


I agree







You can tell who the modders are - the ones who aren't pushing for updates










Indeed







I think we all understand pretty well the amount of time that goes into just planning the next step, let alone doing the work to achieve it.


----------



## Xion X2

I'm glad that I'm in the company of a few who understand just how long all of this stuff takes. Fabrication truly takes FOREVER. And I'm beginning to wonder if I could've picked a more difficult design for my first major build project.









I hope to have an update by either tomorrow or Tuesday. I'm sorry for making some of you wait, but what's holding things up is this Zero-G Chamber. It's been very difficult to fabricate because so much time must be spent on each step to make sure that the shelving is level since both the pumps and drives will be showing through the windows. I do have one shelf in and will be installing the rest of the shelving tomorrow, I hope. I wanted to wait until I had this complete before putting another update up here.

Here's a sneak peek while you wait--


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

How exciting!


----------



## Striker36

pretty..... i want MOAR!!!!!!!!!!! lol but take your time. with time comes good work


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkknight512* 
---
We saw a team with 4 motor high torque drive + tank tracks against another team with a similar drive system try to shove each other off, they went at if for 30 seconds and one of them had a speed controller burst into flames...






That's pretty cool! Haven't seen or heard of that before.

I liked this video better:












Edit: @Xion, geez, even in Black-n-white you can tell it's going to be so cool!


----------



## brafish

I went through all 130+ pages last night. Excellent work. This is the first thread I've subscribed to (ever).

Out of curiosity, how are you mounting the Perspex to the side panel? I'm thinking about picking up a Lancool K-62 soon, but I'm not real happy with the hourglass window and was toying with the idea of making my own.

Your channel-less mount looks really nice. Any chance of a rear photo?









Again, excellent work and updates.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brafish* 
I went through all 130+ pages last night. Excellent work. This is the first thread I've subscribed to (ever).

Out of curiosity, how are you mounting the Perspex to the side panel? I'm thinking about picking up a Lancool K-62 soon, but I'm not real happy with the hourglass window and was toying with the idea of making my own.

Your channel-less mount looks really nice. Any chance of a rear photo?









Again, excellent work and updates.

I agree I would love a photo of the back side of the panel because it is interesting to see how different people attach their windows.


----------



## Thedark1337

Nice


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
That's pretty cool! Haven't seen or heard of that before.

I liked this video better: 




Edit: @Xion, geez, even in Black-n-white you can tell it's going to be so cool!

It was pretty fun, 6 week build season is a horribly short time to get a robot together and ready for a competition. Especially when it's our first year and we have no clue what the heck we are doing.

Xion, how are you going to hide the pump wires?


----------



## Xion X2

Thanks, guys.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *brafish* 
I went through all 130+ pages last night. Excellent work. This is the first thread I've subscribed to (ever).

Out of curiosity, how are you mounting the Perspex to the side panel? I'm thinking about picking up a Lancool K-62 soon, but I'm not real happy with the hourglass window and was toying with the idea of making my own.

Your channel-less mount looks really nice. Any chance of a rear photo?









Again, excellent work and updates.

130+ pages!?









You know that you can adjust the # of posts per page under your profile settings, right?









Honored, bud. I'm glad that you like the build well enough to scroll through all of that. Thanks!

As for mounting the perspex to the panel, I'll likely be using some form of silicon adhesive. Right now it's just being held on by some double-sided tape as I still have some work left to do on it, including paint.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkknight512* 

Xion, how are you going to hide the pump wires?

They'll be sleeved black and routed to the far side of the shelf, fed from the PSU in the bottom of the chamber.


----------



## Xion X2

Here's a bank angle view of the side panel propped up against the frame. You can sort of see how it'll look when it's all together. The mirror backing has been removed in this pic because I was going over the galaxy cut with a fine grit to smoothen it some.


----------



## Xion X2

A shot of the EK installed. I don't know if I've shared this with you guys already. You'll have to forgive me as I've included a ton of pics on this thread and find it hard to keep track.



And here's where the magic happens:



Yes, the build is taking so long that we've jumped into the past in black and white.









Ok, enough retro. We'll go with some color on this one:



Every polish, lubricant, primer and paint you could ever want.

Sorry, that's all I have for now. More to come later in the week.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Block looks gorgeous







Those shots were enough to keep me going for the next little while.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Those shots were enough to keep me going for the next little while.


*phew* That's what I was after.









Every day that goes by that I don't provide an update I feel like this cat:


----------



## metro

Kitty!


----------



## NoGuru

Lmao!


----------



## Striker36

first of all







and secondly that cat is AWESOME. i remember the first time i saw it.... 5 am after like 2 days of LAN play.... it was pretty funny

and i see you got the polish i suggested. hows it working for you?


----------



## darkraid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
*phew* That's what I was after.









Every day that goes by that I don't provide an update I feel like this cat:



LOL nice.


----------



## Thedark1337

At the thread tags.

OT:







I wish i had a shop like that


----------



## Krusher33

LOL, Xion, that tops them all!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


and i see you got the polish i suggested. hows it working for you?


It's working ok. I'm still experimenting with a few different things including some "PlastX" by Meguiar's. But honestly, nothing really seems to do much for the edge past a wet sanding with 3000 grit. The plastic polishers from that point just put a glossy shine on it, but I haven't found them very useful for removing scratches thus far.

It might be different if you were wiping down the face of the Lexan instead of the edge. Perhaps they're better at removing those. Still good to have around, anyway.


----------



## Striker36

the edges of lexan can be a bit of a bi--- to clean up..... here we use a combination of sand paper and the stuff you have.

but on the face you cant beat that stuff for surface stuff. works grate on airplane windscreens as well









had a little incident at home in my work shot a couple days ago...


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
It's working ok. I'm still experimenting with a few different things including some "PlastX" by Meguiar's. But honestly, nothing really seems to do much for the edge past a wet sanding with 3000 grit. The plastic polishers from that point just put a glossy shine on it, but I haven't found them very useful for removing scratches thus far.

It might be different if you were wiping down the face of the Lexan instead of the edge. Perhaps they're better at removing those. Still good to have around, anyway.









Have you tried Brasso?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Have you tried Brasso?

i really dont like brasso... it works but i find their are other ways that work better on acrylics.

to be fair on brass or some other softer metals you cant beat it though


----------



## oliverw92

I find it gets out scratches much better than other plastic polishing compounds. It just requires alot of rubbing!


----------



## Xion X2

I haven't tried Brasso, but I've used Mother's which is another metal polish. Brasso is difficult to find. I usually get whatever's available at my local auto parts store.


----------



## brafish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
I find it gets out scratches much better than other plastic polishing compounds. It just requires alot of rubbing!

You could try using Zaino's Plastic Magic Cleaner & Polish. I haven't used that particular product myself, but I've used Zaino's other polishes and they're amazing. I wouldn't put anything else on my "good" car.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Update ETA?


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Update ETA?

lol give the guy a chance to do some work. some of us have jobs and stuff that take up time. we cant mod 24-7 as much as i would like to


----------



## BNT

Well first off let me start by saying that you are an absolutely amazing photographer. Each of your photos are incredibly breathtaking and they bring out the shine and perfection of every detail in the components. I just went through all 137 pages and I can't believe I haven't seen this thread before. Your work is amazing and I congratulate your ability to stay so dedicated to quality work. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Xion X2

Been very busy lately guys, but I'll try to have an update in a few days.

BNT - thank you very much for the kind words.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BNT*


Well first off let me start by saying that you are an absolutely amazing photographer. Each of your photos are incredibly breathtaking and they bring out the shine and perfection of every detail in the components. I just went through all 137 pages and I can't believe I haven't seen this thread before. Your work is amazing and I congratulate your ability to stay so dedicated to quality work. I can't wait to see the finished product.


Those words couldn't have been said truer. He really is one of detail ain't he?

Welcome to OCN. The only place on the net where we hunt for the maximum performance AND pay attention to details.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
... AND pay attention to details.

LOL, and you're not kidding. I have been embarrassed so many times by my pics because of some small detail that I missed.

Like one time, I just needed a pic to show something about a case and I put just a few screws to a motherboard to demonstrate. I got ridiculed about leaving a screw out... JUST ONE SCREW!


----------



## oliverw92

Well its not the only place on the net. Bit-tech is kind of the king of pro-modding.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Agreed. The Cygnus X1 case was epic!


----------



## trexxcrap

need updates


----------



## Lord Xeb

Update ETA?


----------



## darkraid

I'm getting bored of this build its gone on so long....


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darkraid*


I'm getting bored of this build its gone on so long....










That's too bad. I like waiting for updates, gives me another thing to look forward to.


----------



## Lord Xeb

^this


----------



## custommadename

Now, if only case modding were to improve craftsmanship and help creativity, we'd be set! Too bad case modding is entertainment.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

nice build, subbed, but this thread stinks like sex, i wonder why...


----------



## Krusher33

I like subbing to several mods and they each give small updates. No rush please.

Speaking of wish, I keep getting oli's and xion's threads confused. Especially when they post on each other's.


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

wow you guys ever notced, the same peoplewatching the same threads?


----------



## Contagion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-*


wow you guys ever notced, the same peoplewatching the same threads?


You mean the subscribers??


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Contagion*


You mean the subscribers??


... duh


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hehe, thats called: Casemodders in training learning from others.....


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


hehe, thats called: Casemodders in training learning from others.....










oh sorry...


----------



## shnur

yup... for example, if you click on my case mod, you'll see how "pretty" it is


----------



## Lord Xeb

Update you lazy bum!


----------



## Xion X2

Project has been on hold for a bit, guys. I expect to start back again this week but can't make any promises.

A lot has happened in the last few weeks. I've been dealing with some personal issues and some financial difficulties that have slowed things down. I've also taken this time to take a step back from the build in an attempt to recollect some of the passion and enthusiasm that I had for it in the beginning. I've been living this project for the last 8 months, and it started to become draining instead of fun, and that's when I feel that one has to step away and break for a while. Life can only be put on hold for so long.

I still feel very strongly about refleXion and want to have it finished by end of June at the latest. I just felt that instead of continuing to rush to have it finished, without a lot of feeling behind it, that it would be better to step away until I start to "feel" it again and reclaim some of the enthusiasm and passion that I had for it in the beginning. I feel it deserves that.

Thanks to all for your ongoing support. Work should resume soon.

Edit: For those who say things like "it's become boring for dragging on for so long.." please understand that a build of this scale takes an immense amount of planning, cost, time and effort. It really does take a lot out of you when you're already working a full time job and have commitments already. And for one who hadn't even picked up a dremel before beginning this project, the ongoing learning involved in the fabrication piece has at times been quite exhausting. On many nights after work I'm in the shop for 5-6 hours until midnight. So please understand that I'm trying my best and moving forward as fast as time and my current skill level will allow.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## Aick

bro, take your time. it's your thing, not ours. Life comes first. wants > needs, always.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Project has been on hold for a bit, guys. I expect to start back again this week but can't make any promises.

A lot has happened in the last few weeks. I've been dealing with some personal issues and some financial difficulties that have slowed things down. I've also taken this time to take a step back from the build in an attempt to recollect some of the passion and enthusiasm that I had for it in the beginning. I've been living this project for the last 8 months, and it started to become draining instead of fun, and that's when I feel that one has to step away and break for a while. Life can only be put on hold for so long.

I still feel very strongly about refleXion and want to have it finished by end of June at the latest. I just felt that instead of continuing to rush to have it finished, without a lot of feeling behind it, that it would be better to step away until I start to "feel" it again and reclaim some of the enthusiasm and passion that I had for it in the beginning. I feel it deserves that.

Thanks to all for your ongoing support. Work should resume soon.

Edit: For those who say things like "it's become boring for dragging on for so long.." please understand that a build of this scale takes an immense amount of planning, cost, time and effort. It really does take a lot out of you when you're already working a full time job and have commitments already. And for one who hadn't even picked up a dremel before beginning this project, the ongoing learning involved in the fabrication piece has at times been quite exhausting. On many nights after work I'm in the shop for 5-6 hours until midnight. So please understand that I'm trying my best and moving forward as fast as time will allow.



ill still be here when you decide to come back


----------



## Threefeet

I hope you get everything sorted









We'll be here when you're ready.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Project has been on hold for a bit, guys. I expect to start back again this week but can't make any promises.

A lot has happened in the last few weeks. I've been dealing with some personal issues and some financial difficulties that have slowed things down. I've also taken this time to take a step back from the build in an attempt to recollect some of the passion and enthusiasm that I had for it in the beginning. I've been living this project for the last 8 months, and it started to become draining instead of fun, and that's when I feel that one has to step away and break for a while. Life can only be put on hold for so long.

I still feel very strongly about refleXion and want to have it finished by end of June at the latest. I just felt that instead of continuing to rush to have it finished, without a lot of feeling behind it, that it would be better to step away until I start to "feel" it again and reclaim some of the enthusiasm and passion that I had for it in the beginning. I feel it deserves that.

Thanks to all for your ongoing support. Work should resume soon.

Edit: For those who say things like "it's become boring for dragging on for so long.." please understand that a build of this scale takes an immense amount of planning, cost, time and effort. It really does take a lot out of you when you're already working a full time job and have commitments already. And for one who hadn't even picked up a dremel before beginning this project, the ongoing learning involved in the fabrication piece has at times been quite exhausting. On many nights after work I'm in the shop for 5-6 hours until midnight. So please understand that I'm trying my best and moving forward as fast as time and my current skill level will allow.

Thanks,

Michael

I know how you feel... I personally have hit a wall with my build (not that it really ever started being a build anyway. Have only reached the sanding stage!) and don't know where to go next/what to do. At first I thought all I needed to do was sand the pieces and have them powdercoated, but now I'm realising I have so much I need to do before I can even have the case coated. It's become a bit overwhelming.

Taking time off is definitely a good idea. You have had a bit to sift your way through in the last few weeks so I do hope that you weren't feeling any pressure to work on refleXion. She'll always be here for when you're ready for her







Take as much time as you need and don't feel that you need to keep us satisfied. It's your build, your time and your money. Do whatever you need to do!









Keep in touch though (maybe on mdpc instead of here) and I hope your break is refreshing and revitalising.


----------



## Thedark1337

No rush bro, just take a break if you need to







We will quit harassing you if you want us to


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aick* 
bro, take your time. it's your thing, not ours. Life comes first. wants > needs, always.

I think you mean <


----------



## Wons

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
No rush bro, just take a break if you need to







We will quit harassing you if you want us to









*NEVER!!!* stop harassing him! He lives for this $#!+ !!!

Being Michael's friend, I assure you that he pulls strength and encouragement from your comments. His problem is that he is a perfectionist! He wants a manufactured look, using mere hand tools! Let's face it, most of us would be finished by now. But then again, most of us would not have the masterpiece he is creating. It would not have his STYLE, his PERFECTION, his PANACHE (look it up).

Refle*Xion* is Xion! Not only in name, not only in design, but in its purest essence. It reflects the man behind the design.

The nicest thing about RefleXion, is it reflects what we see best in ourselves as well. Through his artistry, it brings ideas that reflect what is best in ourselves. Personally, I will be sad when the project is through, as this project has brought with it inspiration with a touch of magic.

Keep the comments rolling!








KUMBAYA!


----------



## MistaBernie

Wow, 8 months? I get burnt out on stuff after the first few _days.._ take your time sir... be the ball. Be the ball.


----------



## shnur

When I first started watching this thread, I though that it would never be done, or done in a couple years. Now I see that things make sense and they are coming up more real every day, it is easy to judge somebody's work, but it is not always easy to understand what the people went through by doing all those things.

I would like to thank you for all those great pictures during the past months, you're not only a good case modder, but also an amazing photographer, that would bring up the case modding experience to a higher level of enjoyment.

I really hope you will be coming back to finish your work, but taking a break to realize that you need some time for your life is perfectly normal. One of my teachers in high school was a successful lawyer before he came teaching at 1/20th of the salary. He did it because he had realized that he needed 3 people to take care of his kids, each person would work for 8 hours.


----------



## p0Pe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Project has been on hold for a bit, guys. I expect to start back again this week but can't make any promises.

A lot has happened in the last few weeks. I've been dealing with some personal issues and some financial difficulties that have slowed things down. I've also taken this time to take a step back from the build in an attempt to recollect some of the passion and enthusiasm that I had for it in the beginning. I've been living this project for the last 8 months, and it started to become draining instead of fun, and that's when I feel that one has to step away and break for a while. Life can only be put on hold for so long.

I still feel very strongly about refleXion and want to have it finished by end of June at the latest. I just felt that instead of continuing to rush to have it finished, without a lot of feeling behind it, that it would be better to step away until I start to "feel" it again and reclaim some of the enthusiasm and passion that I had for it in the beginning. I feel it deserves that.

Thanks to all for your ongoing support. Work should resume soon.

Edit: For those who say things like "it's become boring for dragging on for so long.." please understand that a build of this scale takes an immense amount of planning, cost, time and effort. It really does take a lot out of you when you're already working a full time job and have commitments already. And for one who hadn't even picked up a dremel before beginning this project, the ongoing learning involved in the fabrication piece has at times been quite exhausting. On many nights after work I'm in the shop for 5-6 hours until midnight. So please understand that I'm trying my best and moving forward as fast as time and my current skill level will allow.

Thanks,

Michael

i fully understand you michael! and hope that you regain the will to work on this again soon! you have made explosive progress, and blown minds away, and your not even done yet







dont hurry it!

i know the feeling well, when you become sick of working with one thing to much, and it becomes a burden instead of something fun. step back, and wait for the itching in your fingers to come back!


----------



## Xion X2

Thank you all for your very encouraging comments. Especially to my good friend Mark (Wons) and those of you I've gotten to know on a first-name basis like Hans Peder and Krissy.

Mark, as usual, you were able to help lift my spirits with that last post. A lot of the magic that you and I had discussed that I wanted to create with this build I feel has been lost because of being in the building stage for so long. It's easy to remain inspired when you're in the design or planning stages as the ideas are constantly flowing and anything seems possible. But because of how long fabrication takes for a beginner, such as myself, it can become very repetitive.. very tedious and draining.. and in many a sense can make it seem like your dreams of what you wanted to create may never happen. Dreams are big and difficult to fulfill for someone with a set of hand tools and six months of shop experience.

I was raised to seek perfection in all that I do and not always through encouragement. Often times, criticism. This continues on in my work. It's wonderful to see that something that has at many times been a burden to me has now inspired so many around here and elsewhere in the way that it has. I appreciate each and every one of you for taking part in what's been a very enlightening and rewarding journey for me thus far.

Don't fear. I will be back to work soon. The passion and excitement is returning to me day by day (as is the money, thank goodness.) I still believe in refleXion and want it to have its special place in this hobby. refleXion will become a reality in the not too distant future, in part thanks to many of you here. So thank you my friends here at overclock.net.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Thank you all for your very encouraging comments. Especially to my good friend Mark (Wons) and those of you I've gotten to know on a first-name basis like Hans Peder and *Kristy*.










I would kick you for that if I didn't know that you're under a lot of pressure at the moment lol.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I would kick you for that if I didn't know that you're under a lot of pressure at the moment lol.


Bah! I am under pressure.. sorry, Krissy. You know I know who you are as I've called you by name many times. Forgive me.
















*Kicks himself so she doesn't need to*


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Bah! I am under pressure.. sorry, Krissy. You know I know who you are as I've called you by name many times. Forgive me.
















*Kicks himself so she doesn't need to*


Lol it's fine. I'm just messin with ya


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

In case you want to mention me in the next update, I'm Thomas.










I'm also drooling at that picture! This build is just unbelievable. It's unbelievable for a lifetime modder and here it is as your first. When this is completed (or near enough), I'll definitely be linking MDPC. Your standards left mine in the dust a long time ago.

I'm hope to be making a simple aluminum tech station this summer... and I hope I can have half the quality you have here!


----------



## Krusher33

Wow, 8 months already? Didn't notice.


----------



## Xaero252

Seriously, its been 8 months?! How do you do it?! You have the patience and dedication of an entire batallion of men! Take your time, and enjoy it. I think thats why us people do this computer stuff, we enjoy it... But too often we tend to slip over that blurry edge where enjoyment becomes no more than a job, and we lose sight of why we began what we did. 
I hope you get your personal issues sorted out, I myself have been known to put my own life on the backburner for something much less important, and I will always regret those decisions, by far your personal life should be held above anything else in the world; because in the end that is what keeps us ticking. I also hope to see you finish the project, and that you get many years of enjoyment out of the finished product







.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
In case you want to mention me in the next update, I'm Thomas.










I'm also drooling at that picture! This build is just unbelievable. It's unbelievable for a lifetime modder and here it is as your first. When this is completed (or near enough), I'll definitely be linking MDPC. Your standards left mine in the dust a long time ago.

I'm hope to be making a simple aluminum tech station this summer... and I hope I can have half the quality you have here!

Thank you, Thomas. I really appreciate the kind words and of course your support in linking to MDPC.









There's still a long way to go, but I remain inspired by everyone's comments, including yours, and the fact that I've been able to create and then recreate many of the visions I had of what this build would be like before it began. There are some difficult things ahead that I haven't revealed to you all... things that will be very challenging and new, but if I can pull it off then I think you guys are really going to like it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
Wow, 8 months already? Didn't notice.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xaero252* 
Seriously, its been 8 months?! How do you do it?! You have the patience and dedication of an entire batallion of men! Take your time, and enjoy it. I think thats why us people do this computer stuff, we enjoy it... But too often we tend to slip over that blurry edge where enjoyment becomes no more than a job, and we lose sight of why we began what we did.
I hope you get your personal issues sorted out, I myself have been known to put my own life on the backburner for something much less important, and I will always regret those decisions, by far your personal life should be held above anything else in the world; because in the end that is what keeps us ticking. I also hope to see you finish the project, and that you get many years of enjoyment out of the finished product







.

Yeah guys, it's been 8 months. I began planning refleXion way back in July of last year, actually. I began learning photography around that time and shortly after began a non-stop 3-week training with autocad so that I could map out my design with measurements so that I could fabricate it easier. It also made the side panel possible as there was no other way to cut out that complex design other than a CNC or a waterjet.

There have been few breaks since July of last year.. most recently being one of them. The fabrication side has taken a long time, I know. As I said, I had never even worked a dremel before this build began. Now I've delved into drill presses, jigsaws, table saws, routing tables, handheld routers and a few other toys that have, what I feel, allowed me to increase the quality of refleXion to a professional level. I still lack many of the basic shop skills. For example, I just taught myself how to drill/tap holes in acrylic within the past few weeks. This is a really simple (and necessary) skill that I simply had no idea how to do until recently. So it's just a lot of continuing learning, on-the-job training with this project.

But as I said -- great progress has been made, and eventually we will get there. refleXion still inspires me, and that's what's important. Because once you lose that, it's very difficult to get it back and continue on.


----------



## GOTFrog

Take your time, that way you'll be happy, if ever you can, with the finish product. You're doing great and I just love to see those amazing photos. +rep to you and keep impressing.


----------



## Lord Xeb

UPDATE NOW!!!!

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeea ase!!!!


----------



## lacunacraft

I have followed this build ever since i heard about it and i must say this is one of the best I have ever seen. your attention to detail and dedication to your vision is truly remarkable. I think everyone feels that same sense of exhaustion when it comes to building anything from scratch. Things become very tedious and it can be very hard to look at a pile of parts and see the end product after working so long on something. Especially if you have to redo something because it didn't turn out right. though nothing is as satisfying as seeing the final product or even the beginning stages of it all coming together.

Take your time with this and make it exactly what you want it to be. I definitely have the patience for it. especially with something this grand and awe inspiring.

Also, to give people some perspective on time. Have you guys ever been to a car show and been wowed by someone's project cars? If you ask them how long it took them to build, they will probably tell you at least five to ten years if they did it themselves. There is a guy in my neighborhood who has a beautiful 1967 Camaro with a 454 and a Weiland roots style blower. It is an amazing work of automotive art. He started it when I was in the sixth grade and he just now finished it and i have been in college for two years.

Though i would wait years for this as well. sorry if i ranted a bit, but i hope people understood what i was saying. Anyways, keep up the good work and i look forward to future updates


----------



## Lord Xeb

Fine work takes time. Attention to detail takes dedication. Completing your vision takes patiences.


----------



## SgtHop

Says the man who just typed all caps "Update now"?

I find that silly.

Also, I lol'd pretty good.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtHop*


Says the man who just typed all caps "Update now"?

I find that silly.

Also, I lol'd pretty good.


this...


----------



## Xion X2

I'll be working on the build over the weekend, guys. Have set aside plenty of time for it. So an update should be forthcoming soon.









Xeb - don't have a coronary. The Xion will make it all better before long.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lacunacraft* 
I have followed this build ever since i heard about it and i must say this is one of the best I have ever seen. your attention to detail and dedication to your vision is truly remarkable. I think everyone feels that same sense of exhaustion when it comes to building anything from scratch. Things become very tedious and it can be very hard to look at a pile of parts and see the end product after working so long on something. Especially if you have to redo something because it didn't turn out right. though nothing is as satisfying as seeing the final product or even the beginning stages of it all coming together.

Take your time with this and make it exactly what you want it to be. I definitely have the patience for it. especially with something this grand and awe inspiring.

Anyways, keep up the good work and i look forward to future updates









Thank you very much, bud. You did describe the experience pretty well.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Lol Xeb, you seem to post your update requests at the worst times!

Xion, I look forward to the update! Hope all goes well and you learn some new skills.


----------



## 1keith1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


I'll be working on the build over the weekend, guys. Have set aside plenty of time for it. So an update should be forthcoming soon.









Xeb - don't have a coronary. The Xion will make it all better before long.

Thank you very much, bud. You did describe the experience pretty well.










Have fun!!! I am really enjoying this build coming along, and don't worry about how frequently you update, you've been doing a dang good job and I don't care how long it takes to finish as long as I get to see it happen.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Lol Xeb, you seem to post your update requests at the worst times!

Xion, I look forward to the update! Hope all goes well and you learn some new skills.


Really?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Really?


Yep! They usually come either right after an update or right after him explaining why there isn't an update!

It's alright though... it adds spice to the thread









P.S. I mentioned this tendency here.


----------



## Hydraulic

I don't mean to sound cynical, but this is taking forever!








I can't wait to see the end product, and I hope all is well with you Xion, I know how life can get in the way of stuff. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## BNT

Seriously anxious to see what you've done since I last posted. Saw a few of the teaser pics you posted before and I can't wait


----------



## Xion X2

Hello, overclock.net.









I just wanted to provide a status update since I've been away for a while.

There's no "pretty" way to put this, so I'll just say it.

First off, refleXion is still in progress. I am not delaying or discontinuing the build, although it's become clear that my timeframe of end of May isn't going to happen. It's looking more like end of June or possibly July.

With that said, the reason things have been delayed is because I've ran into some financial difficulties that have caused me to change the path of the build a bit by downgrading some parts. I'll be documenting what's been changed as soon as the new parts come in.

Let me just say that the core theme of refleXion hasn't changed, and I truly feel that after it's complete (and it WILL be completed, eventually) that this change won't detract from the identity of the build at all. In fact, my belief is that this change will actually _improve_ the overall aesthetics (I will be explaining how when the new parts get here) by quite a bit. This, however, was not the sole motivation for the change in parts.

Will the build be a little less 'epic' after this change in relation to hardware? Probably. But sometimes, sacrifices must be made based on real life circumstances, and I simply don't have the budget at this time to keep dumping as much money into refleXion as I have for the past 4, 5, 6 months.

Lastly, this "change" in hardware is only going to delay things by a week or so beyond the original timeline, so there won't be a waiting game that seems to extend on forever. I'm hoping that everything will go off to paint by end of June.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*


I don't mean to sound cynical, but this is taking forever!








I can't wait to see the end product, and I hope all is well with you Xion, I know how life can get in the way of stuff. Can't wait to see more.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BNT*


Seriously anxious to see what you've done since I last posted. Saw a few of the teaser pics you posted before and I can't wait










Thank you, guys. As always, I appreciate the continued enthusiasm and support.

I'm headed to my parents beach condo over the weekend and so I won't have time to work on the build much. Because of this, I'm going to share my last update which was never posted since there's been a famine of updates lately. The update doesn't show as much progress as I would like, but it will clue you guys into some of the latest work that's been done. I'll try to have this on here tonight. If not, some time tomorrow.


----------



## K10

It wouldn't be the first time. No worries though, you'll get out of this rut.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Hello, overclock.net.









I just wanted to provide a status update since I've been away for a while.

There's no "pretty" way to put this, so I'll just say it.

First off, refleXion is still in progress. I am not delaying or discontinuing the build, although it's become clear that my timeframe of end of May isn't going to happen. It's looking more like end of June or possibly July.

With that said, the reason things have been delayed is because I've ran into some financial difficulties that have caused me to change the path of the build a bit by downgrading some parts. I'll be documenting what's been changed as soon as the new parts come in.

Let me just say that the core theme of refleXion hasn't changed, and I truly feel that after it's complete (and it WILL be completed, eventually) that this change won't detract from the identity of the build at all. In fact, my belief is that this change will actually _improve_ the overall aesthetics (I will be explaining how when the new parts get here) by quite a bit. This, however, was not the sole motivation for the change in parts.

Will the build be a little less 'epic' after this change in relation to hardware? Probably. But sometimes, sacrifices must be made based on real life circumstances, and I simply don't have the budget at this time to keep dumping as much money into refleXion as I have for the past 4, 5, 6 months.

Lastly, this "change" in hardware is only going to delay things by a week or so beyond the original timeline, so there won't be a waiting game that seems to extend on forever. I'm hoping that everything will go off to paint by end of June.

I'm headed to my parents beach condo over the weekend and so I won't have time to work on the build much. Because of this, I'm going to share my last update which was never posted since there's been a famine of updates lately. The update doesn't show as much progress as I would like, but it will clue you guys into some of the latest work that's been done. I'll try to have this on here tonight. If not, some time tomorrow.


Sounds like a sensible plan







I would downgrade if I could too but I've got nothing to downgrade to haha.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Cool man. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Yep! They usually come either right after an update or right after him explaining why there isn't an update!

It's alright though... it adds spice to the thread









P.S. I mentioned this tendency here.

This makes me feel good about myself <.<

Actually here is something. The way I act on OCN is basically the way I act in real life. Full of life and damn well unique.


----------



## lacunacraft

I really don't think a hardware downgrade will affect people's opinion of the build much. I am here to admire the craftsmanship of someone building such a unique case. I wouldn't really care if you had to downgrade to a pentium 4 with a geforce 5200. It would just be the most epic P4 system ever lol.

Just take whatever time you need Xion. We will be here if you ever need support. Everyone needs a break from their work to truly regain their focus so that they can give it their all when they pick it up again. I truly believe this to be one of the best builds i have seen on OCN. This will truly be awe-inspiring when completed.

you can't rush artwork


----------



## custommadename

Unique, you say?


----------



## Xion X2

Ok, I have a whooole lot of pictures.

As many may recall, the shelving tactic I've decided to go with for the Zero-G chamber (custom SSD drive and water pump mounting bay) will be constructed with dovetailed Lexan.

To cut the dovetails, I use a combination of a handheld router and template guide. But before starting, I needed to set the depth of the cut at the router bit. I can't remember the exact depth of the cut that I decided to go with for these shelves, but it seems like it was around 4mm (?) It was very shallow, as the Lexan is strong enough that you don't need that deep a groove for a strong bond.

Measuring the depth of the groove cut or "dado" cut as is the correct technical term for it:



And then setting the router bit depth:





That depth will be for cutting the groove or "dado" for the lip or "tenon" of the shelf to slide in.

Cutting some Lexan on the table saw:



And I'll slide the unsanded shelf into my dovetail jig:



You can see how rough the edges are after the saw. These have to be sanded out with my Black & Decker power sander.



The power sander is good for getting the teeth marks out of the Lexan, as you can see. I use a rough 120, 220 on the power sander and then jump up to 400 grit on the sanding block and then wet sand the rest of the way home.







As you can see, the jig really comes in handy by allowing me to clamp the shelf in a vertical position while I sand and polish the edge. A belt sander would work better, but they're quite expensive when compared with other seemingly more complex tools, and so I haven't dropped the cash down for one yet.

After some wet sanding all the way to 3000-grit, this is what you get:





This stuff right here doesn't hurt, either. It seems to layer a gloss over the wet sanded edge to give it just a little more 'shine':



Next, it was time to mark the drill holes for the shelves. To do this, I'll use the same method that I used with the shelf brackets before by placing wooden blocks underneath to level small increments at a time, only this time I'm not using brackets. I'll be drilling and tapping directly into the shelves.

For this procedure, 'Lil', my microscopic little leveling pal, makes another cameo appearance.















(You can never have enough Irwin clamps. I have 8 of them and STILL run out occasionally...)



After this, I did something stupid. Instead of clamping the shelves down and drilling straight into them from the outside shell, I decided to mark them with a sharpie. Although this seemed like a good idea at the time, it would cost me later.

Anyway, I marked the drill holes once I had the shelves level and began to drill them:



This wasn't as easy as it could've been. My press didn't sit high enough for me to use the attached base as a platform since the shelf had to be sitting vertical to drill into the sides, so I had to move it to the side and just use a vice clamp and several spring clamps to hold the vice clamp down as a drilling platform:





"Lil" makes another appearance as he helps me level the shelf so that I'm drilling down at an exact 90-degree angle. This way, when I screw into the shelf from the outside shell, the screw and screwhole will align (theoretically, anyway..)



A few scuffs that I'll have to sand back out. This stuff scratches sooo easily.











Then I began to tap the holes. I'd never done this before and was expecting it to be a pain. But it was actually very easy.



And I'm using MDPC black oxide screws into the shelves. I can't remember the exact size of these.. 6/32, perhaps?



And here, the bottom shelf, is how these look when mounted inside the chamber shell. Look better without brackets, I think.



The top shelf was still sitting on the installed bracket from before. I think the bottom looks much better.




I haven't figured out a way to hide the screw threads yet. I thought about using an overlaying bracket, but then that would seem to defeat the purpose of not using brackets in the first place.

I could try drilling shorter on the shelf as I went too far with this one. Could probably back it off by 1/8" or so.

One more thing that some of you may notice is that the pumps now line up with the windows perfectly while resting on top of the shelves (no recess cut needed, as before.) This will clean up the look a bit as I wasn't really crazy about having to recess the shelves for the pumps.



That's it for now. Thanks for looking.. and for your patience as I know that things have been progressing slower than usual. Hope to have more soon.


----------



## Thedark1337

Thank you for the updates. Epic win


----------



## custommadename

Nice pictures! I'm really glad you're continuing to go through with it. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## Krusher33

Dude... "less epic". No such thing with this build. No matter what you sacrificed it's still gonna be a heck of a case.

Good looking updates and good job.


----------



## spRICE

Man i hate it when people judge a mod just by the kind of hardware they are running. If somebody did a great mod, I wouldn't even care if they're running a PIII with 64KB of ram. If their mod looks great, that is all I see. If you have to downgrade a bit, this mod won't be any less epic awesome because it is all in the effort and hard work you put in to this project.
Edit: just realized i kinda said the same thing as lacunacraft


----------



## custommadename

Yeah, I completely agree with that! I was just thinking as I read what Xion wrote that there really is no reason for excuses. So, he's changing the hardware in the PC, and then what? No big deal at all! It's still an epic _case_ mod.


----------



## GOTFrog

I'm so happy, I saw modder's porn


----------



## Lord Xeb

O__________o


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


I'm so happy, I saw modder's porn


This is what I love and missed about overclock.net.









Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Lord Xeb

When will there more porn? I ne-*gets shot*...my ses-*gets shot again* WHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY-*gets shot a third time*


----------



## Sparhawk

Looks great!


----------



## DEVAST8

Wow, I just got done reading all 144 pages, took me about 12 hours.

Not only is this a great story, but the concept and passion of Xion is amazing. I understand you have had to step away several times and have had some financial difficulties along the way. Thus is life and I think that these things may actually help you out in the long run as this build will not only tell your story, a piece of your soul will be captured in this work of art.

I also want to congratulate you in making all of your posts honest and friendly. A great leader must not only know how to lead, but must also be a great follower as well. I think you have captured this as you have not only given advice but you have used some suggestions from others throughout this thread as well.

I was hoping I would have seen the finished artwork, but I have patience and will wait.

I really love the dove tails. This will be sexy indeed.

+1 rep for having such class!

Oh and Xeb, Ur' Crazy!


----------



## Enigma8750

The Cooler Master Cosmos is still one of the Prettiest cases out there in the market. The lines and the features and the inside dimensions make this just a nice case to Mod.. Great Job..

Here is a Refurbished Cooler Master Cosmos Black at the CM Store for $119.00


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DEVAST8*


Wow, I just got done reading all 144 pages, took me about 12 hours.


Time well spent! I love when people are just seeing this thread for the first time and end up reading the whole thing. That's how you know it good.


----------



## Hydraulic

*sigh*

Hope all is well with you Xion. It is looking great, but I am sure you already know that.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DEVAST8*


Wow, I just got done reading all 144 pages, took me about 12 hours.

Not only is this a great story, but the concept and passion of Xion is amazing. I understand you have had to step away several times and have had some financial difficulties along the way. Thus is life and I think that these things may actually help you out in the long run as this build will not only tell your story, a piece of your soul will be captured in this work of art.

I also want to congratulate you in making all of your posts honest and friendly. A great leader must not only know how to lead, but must also be a great follower as well. I think you have captured this as you have not only given advice but you have used some suggestions from others throughout this thread as well.

I was hoping I would have seen the finished artwork, but I have patience and will wait.

I really love the dove tails. This will be sexy indeed.

+1 rep for having such class!

Oh and Xeb, Ur' Crazy!


That is how I role.

And Xion, ETA on your next update or do I have to go to your house and threaten you with a large tuna?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

wow, it has been forever since the last update on this... :-(


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx* 
wow, it has been forever since the last update on this... :-(

this is very true..... at least he gave us one of the best explanations ever before he left this time.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Sadness

/wrists


----------



## Xion X2

Nice little surprise to reveal in the next few days, guys.









And yes, sorry for the slow updates.









[Edit] Xeb.. step away from the ledge. Slow breaths.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Nice little surprise to reveal in the next few days, guys.









And yes, sorry for the slow updates.


----------



## Striker36

WOOT! i shall await with bated breath.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 

[Edit] Xeb.. step away from the ledge. Slow breaths.


Okay *begins to back off the ledge but farts and is blown over*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

*falls and hits concrete*
X-X


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Okay *begins to back off the ledge but farts and is blown over*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

*falls and hits concrete*
X-X

With your amount of creativity, you need to write a book and make some money.

But on second thought...


----------



## Lord Xeb

Actually I am doing that but it is not crazy at all. In fact it is based on fantasy. So far I have created the 3 main characters and started working on an outline but right now I have taken a break as I need to figure out the plot pieces... and I have name for it yet.

If you want more information on it, PM me.


----------



## anon-nick

I caaaaannnnnnnnnnntttttt wait for an update


----------



## LiquidForce

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Okay *begins to back off the ledge but farts and is blown over*

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

*falls and hits concrete*
X-X


Xion can rebuild you

Cyborg Xeb is reborn


----------



## MistaBernie

Can we have a hint about the update? and saying it's zero gravity doesnt count









Also, I really like the way that XSPC top looks -- didn't realize you were going to be using one in your loop. I actually feel better about my rig's new CPU loop knowing that the man behind _r e f l e X i o n _ is putting it in his rig.







Cant wait for more.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiquidForce*


Xion can rebuild you

Cyborg Xeb is reborn










You guys are cracking me up!









As for a clue.. hmm... you guys will have a field day with this one:


----------



## oliverw92

It's to do with the colour - purple?


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LiquidForce*


Xion can rebuild you

Cyborg Xeb is reborn











O_O OH YEAH! I will be coming to your house for some old time Cyborg lovin'.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


You guys are cracking me up!









As for a clue.. hmm... you guys will have a field day with this one:




I am scared....


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


It's to do with the color - purple?


Fixed...


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I feel like that hint was more like a giant tree in the middle of the road of guessing with a sign on it that says "this is it".


----------



## Lord Xeb

Or a really large block of cheese that says "smell me".


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I'm actually going to say sleeving tbh. I have a few hunches that I'll keep to myself haha.


----------



## nightshout230

i finally caught up with all the updates i have missed due to finals at school and on the final page is a picture of barney?
will you be putting stickers of barney all over the case???


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Xeb, how hard can you fart that you physically propel yourself? That's AWESOME!


----------



## Mr Sprinkles

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
It's to do with the colour - purple?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
Fixed...

what's with the English colour hate?


----------



## oliverw92

Joke between me and him - I became case mod editor a few days ago and told him it's time for him to speak proper Engrish


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Joke between me and him - I became case mod editor a few days ago and told him it's time for him to speak proper Engrish










Everyone knows that some colo_u_r makes everything better.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
Everyone knows that some colour makes everything better.









Well how did that happen?! An italicized "u" made its way into the middle the word color!

You go away, improperly placed italicized u!! And don't come back!!!


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Joke between me and him - I became case mod editor a few days ago and told him it's time for him to speak proper *Engrish*









Yes... that's buggin me... not speaking a word of it.

And it's col-or
Not col-our


----------



## Drake.L

Jesus Christ! I just read through 1465 posts in a matter of 2 and a half hours and i'm truly amazed by your work Xion. I can't believe the amount of time you've invested into this project. I would have lost interest by the third month, but you are still going strong despite the time where you had to step away from the build. Take your time and have fun with the build







.

Will definitely be looking forward to updates!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krusher33* 
Yes... that's buggin me... not speaking a word of it.

And it's col-or
Not col-our

Tbh, it's colour







Isn't it only America that spells it without the o?

Edit: err.. without the u lol.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Tbh, it's colour







Isn't it only America that spells it without the o?

Edit: err.. without the u lol.

no, we use Kleur...







We mixed up the letters a bit, but who cares...xD


----------



## r2tbone

Nice system.

Nicer back yard though. Blue Ridge?


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


no, we use Kleur...







We mixed up the letters a bit, but who cares...xD


I was meaning natively english speaking countries


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


I was meaning natively english speaking countries


















...







well, i always used color, but it seems like im doing something wrong...


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drake.L* 
Jesus Christ! I just read through 1465 posts in a matter of 2 and a half hours and i'm truly amazed by your work Xion. I can't believe the amount of time you've invested into this project. I would have lost interest by the third month, but you are still going strong despite the time where you had to step away from the build. Take your time and have fun with the build







.

Will definitely be looking forward to updates!

Thanks, Drake!


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*









...







well, i always used color, but it seems like im doing something wrong...










You were doing the right thing






















*colour*


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


You were doing the right thing






















*colour*
























America might be big, but in terms of quantity, I'm fairly sure there are more countries using "colour"







Ireland, Scotland, England, Australia, New Zealand etc etc haha.


----------



## spRICE

I know America is backwards in many ways: inch, fahrenheit, pounds, and that's only units of measurement


----------



## Mr Sprinkles

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


I know America is backwards in many ways: inch, fahrenheit, pounds, and that's only units of measurement










they need to learn to accept the metric system as much simpler 
I mean, what are are SI units made from?


----------



## oliverw92

AWG is so stupid too - why have a measuring system where as the AWG number gets smaller, the diameter it refers to gets BIGGER??!!


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
AWG is so stupid too - why have a measuring system where as the AWG number gets smaller, the diameter it refers to gets BIGGER??!!

uh.... thats what she said


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
uh.... thats what she said



















lol


----------



## oliverw92

Also why do americans say 'lazer' - you don't say 'lezbian', so why say 'lazer'


----------



## Mr Sprinkles

Lets turn this into 'The American Ways' hate thread

... actually no I wanna see reflexioooon Dx


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Also why do americans say 'lazer' - you don't say 'lezbian', so why say 'lazer'

Uhm...

wat


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Also why do americans say 'lazer' - you don't say 'lezbian', so why say 'lazer'

Tbh, I'm with Krusher on that one lol. I say 'lazer' and 'lezbian'. Probably not in the same sentence though... could imply some pretty freaky things.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Tbh, I'm with Krusher on that one lol. I say 'lazer' and 'lezbian'. Probably not in the same sentence though... could imply some pretty freaky things.


I mean... I think I do too...


----------



## nightshout230

spidermonkey you have led to some pretty interesting sigs...


----------



## oliverw92

nightshout, you know the quote in your sig is - the guy is actually correct. ATX is a PSU specification


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


nightshout, you know the quote in your sig is - the guy is actually correct. ATX is a PSU specification


Indeed, a dimension specification.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Tbh, I'm with Krusher on that one lol. I say 'lazer' and 'lezbian'. Probably not in the same sentence though... could imply some pretty freaky things.


lol...xD


----------



## Volvo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


nightshout, you know the quote in your sig is - the guy is actually correct. ATX is a PSU specification


Sig fail.


----------



## anon-nick

lol Americans. oh wait


----------



## Xion X2

Alllllllriiiiiight.

I think it's about time I got back to work. We have lazers and lesbians and America bashers. And things are just getting out of control.

It's time for me to flex some American Muscle and show how it's done.









Be expecting another update soon.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Alllllllriiiiiight.

I think it's about time I got back to work. We have lazers and lesbians and America bashers. And things are just getting out of control.

It's time for me to flex some American Muscle and show how it's done.









Be expecting another update soon.

That's what happens on OCN


----------



## Striker36

LOL i love OCN some times














!


----------



## Krusher33

I feel like I've been punched a few times...

Is laser pronounced as lazer though? You mean I've been saying laser the wrong way all this time???


----------



## spRICE

lazer? That's how Americans spell it?
I have a laser mouse and I want a laser cutter and Xion X2's dremel cuts look like a laser cutter cut them


----------



## K10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
lazer? That's how Americans spell it?
I have a laser mouse and I want a laser cutter and Xion X2's dremel cuts look like a laser cutter cut them









I think he's saying that's how it's said. Since laser and lesbian have the "z" sound at the "s"...but they're definitely spelled with "s".


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K10* 
I think he's saying that's how it's said. Since laser and lesbian have the "z" sound at the "s"...but they're definitely spelled with "s".

:-/ The joy of being deaf. No idea what you're talking about. I already say it with S and no one said anything.

Of course, no one says anything about anything I say, and that's saying much. Or not saying much? How much is being said? Dunno.

Say, I'm hungry!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


Alllllllriiiiiight.

I think it's about time I got back to work. We have lazers and lesbians and America bashers. And things are just getting out of control.

It's time for me to flex some American Muscle and show how it's done.









Be expecting another update soon.


Thank god lol.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


I think he's saying that's how it's said. Since laser and lesbian have the "z" sound at the "s"...but they're definitely spelled with "s".


Ohhh...
I think I'm done with off topic today because I am just getting confused lol.


----------



## Krusher33

This thread has got me spelling laser as 'lazer' now...

In the kitten thread, I nearly said "One of my cats loved lazer lights". Gah! backspace-backspace-backspace-backspace-backspace-backspace...

Had me going


----------



## Pasha

Dang this build is crazy, inspires me to rebuild my comp into my rocketfish. I love finding these threads late so I can look through all the updates without having to wait.

Also, there is an amazing amount of jizz in this thread, that I have uncontrollably added to :/


----------



## Scorpion87

Just bin trough all 150 pages in 1 hour.

I'm stunned by this mod, just legendary.

Definitely subed.

But i have one concern about the water-flaw solution of the GPUs, is it really gonna work ? Have you tried it yet ?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Scorpion87* 
But i have one concern about the water-flaw solution of the GPUs, is it really gonna work ? Have you tried it yet ?

if you are talking about them being in parallel then yes it will work, lots of people do it.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pasha*


Dang this build is crazy, inspires me to rebuild my comp into my rocketfish. I love finding these threads late so I can look through all the updates without having to wait.

Also, there is an amazing amount of jizz in this thread, that I have uncontrollably added to :/



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scorpion87*


Just bin trough all 150 pages in 1 hour.

I'm stunned by this mod, just legendary.

Definitely subed.

But i have one concern about the water-flaw solution of the GPUs, is it really gonna work ? Have you tried it yet ?


Pasha & Scorpion -- Thank you very much. I assure you that the project continues on, and there should be another update shortly.

Scorpion -- as kevin mentioned, yes, it does work, and very well. In fact, there are certain advantages to running your loop in parallel. Both GPUs get the cool water at the same time, for example, instead of warm flowing off GPU1 and then flowing to GPU2.


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Both GPUs get the cool water at the same time, for example, instead of warm flowing off GPU1 and then flowing to GPU2.

but if 1 of the blocks is more restrictive than the other wont the water take the easiest possible path and 1 of the cards will get A LOT less flow than the other ??


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


but if 1 of the blocks is more restrictive than the other wont the water take the easiest possible path and 1 of the cards will get A LOT less flow than the other ??


No. In a closed system, the pressure is constant in every location.

A less restrictive block will contribute to a higher flowrate throughout the system the same as a more restrictive block will decrease flowrate. But at any given point in a closed system, the pressure is constant.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


No. In a closed system, the pressure is constant in every location.

A less restrictive block will contribute to a higher flowrate throughout the system the same as a more restrictive block will decrease flowrate. But at any given point in a closed system, the pressure is constant.


the pressure is constant, but the higher restriction of the one block will result in lower flow rates in that block. the thing that makes it work is that the blocks are identical.

if they where different blocks or there was different tubing length between the two blocks then there would be issues.


----------



## oliverw92

Agreed with kevin here, they need to be the same, or very similar blocks for it to work properly.


----------



## Bill Owen

Beautiful! This log should be published in a book


----------



## custommadename

Coming from Sir Owen, that means a lot!


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *custommadename*


Coming from Sir Owen, that means a lot!


+1.. Bill Owen should have a show on G4 called Pimp My PC... (Trademark 2010 Mistabernie)

But if he did, he'd have to have Xion involved somehow.


----------



## custommadename

Xion could be the executive producer!


----------



## Xion X2

Ok, everyone. I know that it's bugging you as much as it's bugging me that there hasn't been a lot of progress made for a while. My hope is that this update will kick things into motion again.

Some time last year, I had discussions with Nils at MDPC about a purple sleeving. Purple is one of the original color themes of refleXion although it's been used very little to this point. The original intent was to have the inside of refleXion sort of simulate what a galaxy looks like, and galaxies are often made up of purplish-like vapors.

Nils informed me at the time that MDPC didn't carry this color, but that he would possibly look into it. After about six months of development, I'm happy to say that purple is now a reality and can be purchased in the MDPC-X store.

Now before I show it, a disclaimer. This color is very difficult to accurately capture on camera as it changes a LOT based on the intensity and type of light that it is under. I've not yet perfected how to shoot it, but I've decided to share some early shots with you guys, anyway. I do not yet know how much of this will be going into refleXion--whether I'll sleeve half the cables in this color or just a few of them. At this time, I'm thinking that most of the cables will be sleeved in black, and there will be traces of purple lined throughout various parts of the build.

So I now introduce MDPC purple which I'm told only two individuals in the world currently have:









I'm not yet sleeving the PSU until I have a few more components installed. The reason is because I'm being very picky with the color scheme and want to have the right colored cables going to the right places. In the coming days, I hope to have the Zero G Chamber and all other components installed which at that point I can have an idea of which cables that I want to sleeve what color. I'm also waiting on my new GPU blocks to come in from DangerDen within the next week.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Pretty! I checked MDPC a few days ago and saw purple in the discount section.

Get it while it's cheap guys!


----------



## Striker36

that stuff looks SEXY. of corse EVERYTHING Nils gets made looks sexy.... but im happy to see you are planing some new stuff for us









when do we get more pictures of Starbucks? shes so adorable


----------



## spiderm0nkey

I actually guessed loooong before purple was released that Nils was looking into making purple for you, all because of a message I saw to you over in the Family







Was very excited when I worked it out, and even more so when my hunch was confirmed! The purple sleeving looks beautiful and I'm tempted to order some, even though I wouldn't use it for a few builds to come haha.


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 









Pretty! I checked MDPC a few days ago and saw purple in the discount section.

Get it while it's cheap guys!

It's actually in the special section. It's the same price as everything else. But it looks really sexy


----------



## Xion X2

Thanks, guys. It actually comes out looking more pinkish in these shots than it really is. I think that I probably had too much light on it.

It really does change a lot depending on the amount of light that you use.

On another note, I began working on the "secret" behind refleXion today--the one that I had you all guessing on before as to what it was.









More pics of Starbucks when she finally calms down. I took her collar off today and she's been running around like a psycho all day.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Thanks, guys. It actually comes out looking more pinkish in these shots than it really is. I think that I probably had too much light on it.

It really does change a lot depending on the amount of light that you use.

On another note, I began working on the "secret" behind refleXion today--the one that I had you all guessing on before as to what it was.









More pics of Starbucks when she finally calms down. I took her collar off today and she's been running around like a psycho all day.

WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im excited about this again! and it sounds like the kitten is too


----------



## mitchbowman

wait........who is Starbucks???


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Thanks, guys. It actually comes out looking more pinkish in these shots than it really is. I think that I probably had too much light on it.

It really does change a lot depending on the amount of light that you use.

On another note, I began working on the "secret" behind refleXion today--the one that I had you all guessing on before as to what it was.









More pics of Starbucks when she finally calms down. I took her collar off today and she's been running around like a psycho all day.

Is this the secret that I guessed or is it another one? If it's the one that I guessed then OMG I'm so excited!


----------



## mitchbowman

what is it Spider

tell me


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Is this the secret that I guessed or is it another one? If it's the one that I guessed then OMG I'm so excited!


Tell us...
NOW


----------



## custommadename

I'm really excited! It's awesome that you're posting more pics. I missed the beautiful watermarked photo updates. Welcome back!


----------



## nightshout230

GASP a secret?

And now I feel incredibly stupid about my sig....


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


what is it Spider

tell me



Quote:



Originally Posted by *spRICE*


Tell us...
NOW



















Nope







I'm good at keeping secrets so you'll never get it out of me.


----------



## oliverw92

I'll get it out of you









Lurrrvly sleeving Xion







Also who is starbucks?


----------



## nightshout230

sounds like a feline companion?


----------



## mitchbowman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nightshout230*


sounds like a female companion?


What ????? bit rude


----------



## nightshout230

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mitchbowman*


What ????? bit rude


i said feline. like a kitty


----------



## Xion X2

Thanks, everyone.

This is Starbucks. She's my new baby girl calico kitten.


----------



## oliverw92

Awwww why you put a pot on her head


----------



## Xion X2

The vet put the collar on her to keep her from picking at her stitches. She was spayed the day before. It's off now.


----------



## oliverw92

Ahh ok. She should be included in the next video


----------



## Lord Xeb

Awe!!! SO CUTE!!! ^_^!


----------



## NoGuru

This should add a nice little "pop" in color.


----------



## Striker36

see... i told you all she was adorable


----------



## Lord Xeb

I is Confused...

Oh and by the way.... I just noticed that Striker is a girl. O_O That makes 4 so far that I have seen on OCN.


----------



## wannabe_modder

I never had a chance to thank you for an awesome mod. i ve been following this mod from the beginning but didnt have an account back then
i only got it recently so here i am

Ive been here for couple weeks i saw 7


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
 I is Confused...

Oh and by the way.... I just noticed that Striker is a girl. O_O That makes 4 so far that I have seen on OCN.

That's his girlfriend lol.


----------



## XxSilent22xX

Im gonna be dead before this case finishes.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XxSilent22xX* 
Im gonna be dead before this case finishes.

you should wait till he's finished...







After that you have permission to go...


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spRICE* 
That's his girlfriend lol.

Oh really, AWESOME!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Oh really, AWESOME!


yea shes my GF







im very not a girl.









nice try though Xeb lol


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


yea shes my GF







im very not a girl.









nice try though Xeb lol


Son, I am disappoint.









Was hoping you really were a girl so I wouldn't be so lonely lol.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

you are not the only one spider, there are at least 2 others. 

(one is a Moderator)


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


you are not the only one spider, there are at least 2 others. 

(one is a Moderator)


Yeah I know about them. Even with them I still feel lonely







Need moar girls!


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Son, I am disappoint.









Was hoping you really were a girl so I wouldn't be so lonely lol.


LOL sorry to disappoint Krissy!

but i will say that you do AMASSING work your self. i have been lurking in your build for a few months now.









(sorry for the thread jack Micheal)


----------



## 134451

Well, add me to the list of people that joined late and actually read the entire thread, been falling asleep for bout an hour now and much like a good book I just couldn't walk away. Excellent work, subbed and looking forward to following this from now on.


----------



## Lord Xeb

:| Users that I know are women IRL on OCN:

Catmmm
Spiderm0nkey
last exile
:|

;_;


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

zodac 
Aqualoon
And there might be more


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
:| Users that I know are women IRL on OCN:

Catmmm
Spiderm0nkey
last exile
:|

;_;


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
zodac
Aqualoon
And there might be more










NOT Striker36.

though his GF looks around from time to time when he leaves his computer open when visiting her


----------



## Sparhawk

zodac just wishes.









ps: want moar updates!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sparhawk* 
zodac just wishes.









ps: want moar updates!

sst, zodac might hear it and turn back into a normal human being!

No, zodac is a girl








And yes, we need updates


----------



## oliverw92

Yeh srs, zodac is a girl


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Michael, I just spent an hour or so going back through the entire thread again and wow.... My mind was re-blown with the high level of detail and professional 'polish'. Hope you're not finding it too overwhelming trying to continue along with your high standards. I know you can and will achieve what you've set out to do, but at the same time I can imagine it's quite a wearying thing.

Even though we're a rascal bunch of thread hi-jackers, don't let us push you into feeling like you have to work on refleXion if you're not up for it right now. Beautiful things and works of art (they're the same thing really!) take a lot of time (i'd know considering i spend around 20-30 hours on a single drawing







) and can be exhausting. Keep going back to your original dream though and get excited again about your vision







We're still waiting for you and I personally don't mind waiting one bit coz I know just how srsly incredible this project is









And in regards to the 'lack of updates', all I can say is that this will definitely be the most highly anticipated build of the year









We love refleXion!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
zodac
Aqualoon
And there might be more









*zodac* We are just going to have to mark zodac off as an it!


----------



## mcpetrolhead

I just read through your whole build log.

I must say amazing work with the acrylic.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabe_modder* 
I never had a chance to thank you for an awesome mod. i ve been following this mod from the beginning but didnt have an account back then
i only got it recently so here i am

Ive been here for couple weeks i saw 7

Thanks, wannabe. I really appreciate your comments.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 

(sorry for the thread jack Micheal)

No problem. I deserve it as I know I've been away for a while.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *batteriies* 
Well, add me to the list of people that joined late and actually read the entire thread, been falling asleep for bout an hour now and much like a good book I just couldn't walk away. Excellent work, subbed and looking forward to following this from now on.

Thank you, batteriies.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Michael, I just spent an hour or so going back through the entire thread again and wow.... My mind was re-blown with the high level of detail and professional 'polish'. Hope you're not finding it too overwhelming trying to continue along with your high standards. I know you can and will achieve what you've set out to do, but at the same time I can imagine it's quite a wearying thing.

Even though we're a rascal bunch of thread hi-jackers, don't let us push you into feeling like you have to work on refleXion if you're not up for it right now. Beautiful things and works of art (they're the same thing really!) take a lot of time (i'd know considering i spend around 20-30 hours on a single drawing







) and can be exhausting. Keep going back to your original dream though and get excited again about your vision







We're still waiting for you and I personally don't mind waiting one bit coz I know just how srsly incredible this project is









And in regards to the 'lack of updates', all I can say is that this will definitely be the most highly anticipated build of the year









We love refleXion!

Thank you very much, Krissy. Your words are inspiring, as always.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mcpetrolhead* 
I just read through your whole build log.

I must say amazing work with the acrylic.

Thank you, MC. I'm very glad that you're enjoying the project.

And thank you to everyone else who has posted their kind comments.

I'm sorry to keep so many of you waiting on updates, and I hate to show up with nothing but words instead of documented progress. But I just haven't had the time, motivation or the finances to work on the build much for the last few months and have taken some extended R&R to recharge my batteries and rediscover some of the enthusiasm that I originally had for this very ambitious build. I expect things to pick up in the coming weeks as some of my new parts have arrived which I will be showing off shortly. Thanks to all of you for your support.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 

I'm sorry to keep so many of you waiting on updates, and I hate to show up with nothing but words instead of documented progress. But I just haven't had the time, motivation or the finances to work on the build much for the last few months and have taken some extended R&R to recharge my batteries and rediscover some of the enthusiasm that I originally had for this very ambitious build. I expect things to pick up in the coming weeks as some of my new parts have arrived which I will be showing off shortly. Thanks to all of you for your support.










So nice to see you back again







I can't wait to see the new parts that you speak of!


----------



## Lord Xeb

^_^ Take your time bud. I am working on a novel at the moment so I know very well what your mean.


----------



## darkraid

Its good to have you back. Hopefully the time away will make you wanting to rip into the project! Hope all is well mate.


----------



## nightshout230

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


^_^ Take your time bud. I am working on a novel at the moment so I know very well what your mean.


seriously? whats it about?


----------



## Lord Xeb

Loosing your ambishion and enthusiasm for a project. I know very well how that feels.... Because I have been working ona novel for the past 2 years and I get stuck, loose interest for a while, etc...


----------



## nightshout230

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Loosing your ambishion and enthusiasm for a project. I know very well how that feels.... Because I have been working ona novel for the past 2 years and I get stuck, loose interest for a while, etc...

sounds like a best seller to me


----------



## Lord Xeb

Meh I still have not even finished the first chapter. Things keep happening and stuff. If I could have my way it would be an 6 volume set because of the way it is laid out, but in the end I have yet to finish even the first chapter because life keeps throwing freaking curve balls... e-e Damn you life!


----------



## Sparhawk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


I'm sorry to keep so many of you waiting on updates, and I hate to show up with nothing but words instead of documented progress. But I just haven't had the time, motivation or the finances to work on the build much for the last few months and have taken some extended R&R to recharge my batteries and rediscover some of the enthusiasm that I originally had for this very ambitious build. I expect things to pick up in the coming weeks as some of my new parts have arrived which I will be showing off shortly. Thanks to all of you for your support.










Hopefully you'll feel motivated soon. But don't rush it. 
We'll wait for the amazing conclusion.


----------



## oliverw92

Congrats on the nom, Xion


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Congrats on the nom, Xion

nom nom nom


----------



## Lord Xeb

I like cookie.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


I like cookie.


----------



## Lord Xeb

No! NO COOKIE FOR YOU! My cookie! *selfish look*


----------



## Striker36




----------



## Lord Xeb

HULK SMASH!

I wish I could find a pick of hulk smashing a cupcake cookie monster like above ^^^^


----------



## Striker36

but its adorable and looks so yummy.... you know you dont want to smash him


----------



## Lord Xeb

Oh hell yeah I do! But then again it is too damn cute so I would eat him instead NOM NOM NOM!


----------



## Frenzyd109

I just read the past 158 pages to catch up...








This is the nicest mod log I've ever seen, keep up the amazing work!


----------



## Xion X2

Thanks, Oliver. Same to you.









And thank you very much, Frenzy. Glad that you are enjoying it.


----------



## Striker36

Xion is here!?!?

update time!?

*sits waiting patently and hopefully*


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

*waits as well*


----------



## XiDillon

I would smash Mrs. Striker36. forget the cupcake, I want hers!

Hey Xion, figured id make this post something about you. Hows the project coming? I stopped watching when you took the break. Searching is gonna be a pain i think.


----------



## MistaBernie

*does some waiting*























*is not very good at waiting*


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Yep. I've been gone and back many time. But I see Xion is still here


----------



## Lord Xeb

Xion, your official stalker is getting restless. WHERE IS MY UPDATE?!


----------



## nightshout230

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Xion, your official stalker is getting restless. WHERE IS MY UPDATE?!


i want an official stalker


----------



## Lord Xeb

You have to be awesome like Xion and Oliver for that to happen.

I would be Langer's stalker as well be he is almost never on and is REALLY busy.


----------



## SgtHop

Well, what's the news?


----------



## kill_mellon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
Bet you the cost will be $5000 or OVER 9000!!!!

i just completed my first mod :{D


----------



## NoGuru

Patently waiting.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

waiting patiently.


----------



## Sparhawk

watiently paiting.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Paiting Watiently.


----------



## loop0001

delete post lol


----------



## 1keith1

Patintly Waiteng.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Stalker is still waiting!


----------



## bigriver44

Great build man, really inspiring.


----------



## mmparkskier

160 pages later...

I wish that video would still work, I want to see the whole thing. It looks amazing; get back here and finish!


----------



## 1keith1

I'm pretty sure he died.


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1keith1*


I'm pretty sure he died.


Lol I'm almost 100% certain he didn't.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey*


Lol I'm almost 100% certain he didn't.


he just dosent love us any more


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


he just dosent love us any more










Sure he does. He's just secretly modding


----------



## Lord Xeb

The bastard. HOW DARE HE!


----------



## oliverw92

He's just busy lol, give him time.


----------



## Striker36

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
He's just busy lol, give him time.

i know, i know.... i just want to see what --- refleXion --- is gonna turn out like


----------



## Lord Xeb

But we are more important than his personal life. *starts a riot* jk

Patience, in the end, is well worth it. I am sure Xion will make our jaws drop.


----------



## Hydraulic

I am looking forward to it. I don't subscribe to a lot of threads, but I have been watching this one for a while.


----------



## Yumyums

Extremely impressive, Love the zero gravity SSD idea







Sub'd to see more


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

is this freaken thing done yet? going on 9 months now, come on, move it, hustle. I might have to un subscribe


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


is this freaken thing done yet? going on 9 months now, come on, move it, hustle. I might have to un subscribe


Coz remaining subscribed to this thread is really tough since there aren't daily updates









Give the man some space. We know what he's capable of and I believe he mentioned semi-recently that he's been needing some time away from this due to things that have come up. Sometimes life happens and modding has to take second priority. It's up to him to decide when he's ready to get back into the game.


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
is this freaken thing done yet? going on 9 months now, come on, move it, hustle. I might have to un subscribe

Geez you sure know how to be rude... there is no need to for it. If anything it will make him LESS likely to work on it.


----------



## Xion X2

Helloooooooooooooooooooooo overclock.net!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *spidermonkey*

It's up to him to decide when he's ready to get back into the game.


He has decided that it finally feels like it's about time to get back to work.









What's happening, spider, oliver, zeb, everyone? What'd I miss while I was away?









I plan on heading over to my shop tomorrow and brushing all the cobwebs off the walls and scraping about an inch of dust off refleXion to see where I last left off with her. I won't promise an update, but I *may* have one by late tomorrow night. It'll depend on what I find when I head over there. I honestly don't even remember where I left off, lol.


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hydraulic*


I am looking forward to it. I don't subscribe to a lot of threads, but I have been watching this one for a while.


Helloooo, fellow North Carolinian. Thank you for your words of support.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yumyums*


Extremely impressive, Love the zero gravity SSD idea







Sub'd to see more


Thanks, Yumyums. Interesting name.. and I'm already kind of hungry and thinking about eating something before bed. But I really shouldn't do that.. being on a low-carb diet right now.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I should read the threads instead of looking over them. WHERE THE HELL DID YOU GO?! I was getting lonely and I am cold... ;_; Did you move?


----------



## Xion X2

OK.. sorry for the multiple posts. I'm going back through and responding to people that I see were never acknowledged.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XiDillon*


I would smash Mrs. Striker36. forget the cupcake, I want hers!

Hey Xion, figured id make this post something about you. Hows the project coming? I stopped watching when you took the break. Searching is gonna be a pain i think.


Hey there, XiDillon. Things are just getting back up to speed, and I expect to work some on the build tomorrow, thanks.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Yep. I've been gone and back many time. But I see Xion is still here










He's back. He had to get away for a while and recollect himself. He's traveled the world (well, not really) and seen the best of what life has to offer (not really) and is starting to regain some of the enthusiasm that he once had for refleXion (really) after a long bout of disinterest and being overworked.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


Xion, your official stalker is getting restless. WHERE IS MY UPDATE?!


You'll get it soon. Just promise not to send me any more threats by mail, phone, email or anything else. I love all my fans.. even those who appear to be a little "special."

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bigriver44*


Great build man, really inspiring.


Thanks, bigriver!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmparkskier*


160 pages later...

I wish that video would still work, I want to see the whole thing. It looks amazing; get back here and finish!










Yeah. I took the video down because there were mixed feelings about it and because I was paying a subscription fee. When the project's finished (sometime within this decade, they say to themselves) I'll host a completed video on youtube since it's free.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Striker36*


he just dosent love us any more










Xion loves all his fans. Especially those with undying support and humor such as very well characterizes this group.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xion X2*


\\
You'll get it soon. Just promise not to send me any more threats by mail, phone, email or anything else. I love all my fans.. even those who appear to be a little "special."


;_; That hurts man. I thought you loved me!!!!! I am going to have to send you more angry letter telling you how angry I am that you made me angry because of that fact that I am angry that your build is done which makes me angry. And dammit I need coffee.... *scratches neck like a meth addict* COFFEE COFFEE COFFEE!

Also I like cookies.


----------



## Striker36

YAY!!!!! Xion IS BACK! (almost)


----------



## custommadename

Welcome back Xion! Just with your return, I feel like I'm a better person. Colors are more vibrant! I can smell the air!


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Xion, I must ask.... Why are you talking about yourself in the third person?







I didn't know that the withdrawal symptoms from modding could be so serious!


----------



## Xion X2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
;_; That hurts man. I thought you loved me!!!!! I am going to have to send you more angry letter telling you how angry I am that you made me angry because of that fact that I am angry that your build is done which makes me angry. And dammit I need coffee.... *scratches neck like a meth addict* COFFEE COFFEE COFFEE!

Also I like cookies.

LOL.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Striker36* 
YAY!!!!! Xion IS BACK! (almost)

Howdy, Striker.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
Welcome back Xion! Just with your return, I feel like I'm a better person. Colors are more vibrant! I can smell the air!

Hey there, custom. Nice to see you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderm0nkey* 
Xion, I must ask.... Why are you talking about yourself in the third person?







I didn't know that the withdrawal symptoms from modding could be so serious!









Xion does that sometimes.


----------



## lacunacraft

glad to have you back Xion. Can't wait to see new updates and progress. This is definitely an amazing piece of art and i think anyone can appreciate it even if they aren't into the modding scene.


----------



## GOTFrog

yay Im so happy now, an other of my favorite project is going back on track


----------



## spiderm0nkey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xion X2* 
Xion does that sometimes.

















All the same it's great to see you back!


----------



## Lord Xeb

You should talk like a hanar from ME and ME2 >.>


----------



## Krusher33

Come back for a bit and then disappear...


----------



## ninjath1ef

i read all 163 pages today. the most awesome thing ever. EVER!!!! when i got to the pages where it seems you had dissapeared off the face of the earth, i almost started crying. i missed you that much. how much do you recommend that drill press? can get it pretty cheap so wondering. and also I WANT UPDATES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amp3r

I have been watching this build from when it was about 20 pages long to maybe 80.
But since then it has been sitting in my bookmarks folder from my laptop for about 6 months now and I have finally gone imported them onto my main computer since the laptop died.
Spent the last couple of days going back over it and seen what is what. It is epic and awesome but then I was sad to see that you had left the project for a while.
And now I am happy to see that you are back. What is crazy is that the stuff you bought for it back then is still pretty powerful by today's standards.

I can't wait to see what you have been up to in the last 3 weeks with your new-found enthusiasm. Hooray for progress!

Just one request: could you try to make links on the first page to all your updates please? Pictoral or otherwise, all are good.
Thanks Xion.


----------



## ninjath1ef

so is this dead?


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ninjath1ef* 
so is this dead?

never dead, just suspended indefinitely.


----------



## Amp3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevingreenbmx*


never dead, just suspended indefinitely. 


Is it even? I don't think so.
The last I read, Xion was back into it. Then, nothing.
There is no way someone could spend 8 months building something that is as close to perfection as possible and just walk away from it. Some day soon he will be back to finish it.


----------



## custommadename

That's a huge over-generalization. As much as I trust Xion to be able to make a contemporary case design, I have to say that most people are not genuinely able to walk away from 8 months of working toward perfection. Happens all the time.


----------



## Hydraulic

*knock knock*


----------



## GoodInk

who's there?


----------



## Striker36

orange


----------



## mcpetrolhead

orange you glad i didnt say banana

EDIT:
oops came in a bit too early there


----------



## Striker36

cccccccombo breaker... MC


----------



## mcpetrolhead

hehehehehe


----------



## Rhylian




----------



## ninjath1ef

oh noes. i missed out on the fun knock knock. quick, maybe if we spam his thread hell come back to tell us off


----------



## WhiteLighter

Hi all,

I just joined OCN and it took me a while to catch up with this build. I must say, this build really inspires me to really try modding. Keep up the good work Xion, keep on keeping on.

-subbed


----------



## NoGuru

Come back to us....Please.


----------



## Hydraulic

I miss you!


----------



## Nightm4re!

If just read the whole project on my "Busy" Skool day,
By the time i was done, the clock stands on 13:37, so the clock thinks the same about your casemod as i do!
+1 For the whole casemod!


----------



## NoGuru

What has happened to Xion?


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


What has happened to Xion?


I ate him. He was yummy.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


I ate him. He was yummy.


...y-you _monster_.


----------



## Hydraulic

BUMP! lol. I was really interested in this. Are you ever gonna finish it? I hope you and your family are well.


----------



## Shredicus

Wow, just read through this whole thread on a slow day at work. It's like a book with the last chapter torn out D:


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shredicus*


Wow, just read through this whole thread on a slow day at work. It's like a book with the last chapter torn out D:


For real right? I was hoping to see it get finished too.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Xeb sad.... No update.... I am cold and hungry ATM and xion has forsaken us (and me) leaving us (me) in the could.... Why has he done this to us (me)?


----------



## GoodInk

He's still checks here from time to time
Last Activity: 01-14-11
Last Post: 08-28-10


----------



## shnur

I was so excited when I saw this thread being bumped...


----------



## CULLEN

At what page are the final results?


----------



## spRICE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CULLEN;13459738*
> At what page are the final results?


You must be new to this thread








We're still waiting


----------



## $ilent

what so spRICE your saying its taken more than 18 months and this case still isnt built?


----------



## spRICE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *$ilent*


what so spRICE your saying its taken more than 18 months and this case still isnt built?


Pretty much. It seems like he has abandoned it.


----------



## 161029

Subbed!


----------



## kevingreenbmx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore;13588270*
> Subbed!


haha, that would be worthwhile if this build ever got moving again, but you should look how long it has been since the last update


----------



## 161029

I never checked and don't want to know.


----------



## ____

Looks like he killed himself after his anti gravity case shot itself in space.


----------



## Krusher33

While figuring out anti-gravity, he divided by zero.


----------



## andrei.c

nice one crusher







)


----------



## Lord Xeb

Xion forgot about us...


----------



## l3p




----------



## 161029




----------



## Nightm4re!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb;13596114*
> Xion forgot about us...


maybe he's to busy building a new casemod and will suprise us?


----------



## FDNY911

Oh man ... so many hours reading this, page by page. Hope he is ok. No one knows how to get in contact with him other than here??? Such a shame not to see this finally finished. +1 on the last chapter being ripped out! Awesome build tho. Sick. Very Inspiring.


----------



## hanky44

.........

Cant..







talk... itttsss... tooo... wonderful, so i type

nice job


----------



## SgtMunky

No update still, makes me sad


----------



## 161029

It's 2012 and still nothing. Now I'm pretty sure something happened to him.


----------



## TheBadBull

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HybridCore*
> 
> It's 2012 and still nothing. Now I'm pretty sure something happened to him.


lol that sad message just bumped this thread nto my field of view, making me read trough the entire work log.
thank you.









now, how in the world has such a nice build been left for such long a time?
we want to know


----------



## ryanbob1234

All I can tell you is he has not been online since the new platform change so I'm sorry to say guys I dont think your going to get a update anytime soon.


----------



## shzero0

Man oh man. Just found this thread today and viewed the few pics that he does has. Wish I could see more. Hope nothing bad happened to him, although it's now 2012.


----------



## REAPER XD

Come on man! I stayed up from 7:30am to 4:50pm to get this?
Come on man. Xion plase make an update and finish all this once and for all


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Oh wow, Just spent the last 2 hours reading through the entire thread, im speechless. I hate when epic mods like these go unfinished







Yo Spider, can you tell us anything?


----------



## Krusher33

I seriously can't believe he just disappeared like this.


----------



## ryanbob1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33*
> 
> I seriously can't believe he just disappeared like this.


maby he had some issues at home or maby he has health issues at the end we can only speculate but I hope he and his family are ok if there is something wrong.


----------

